# Tent Growers Club....



## Locked

Okay s GeezerBudd and I hve been working on getting a *Tent Growers Club* going...a place for growers who are utilizing a tent as their grow space to come and show off their set up, ask questions regarding tents and possibly field questions from growers who are considering buying or making a tent...Membership is dependent on owning a tent...it can be a store bought tent, a home-made tent or a hybrid of both.  The only thing we hve been asked to do is keep things on point...We already hve social clubs on MP. This is not to say you can't discuss other things if they come up but lets try and keep things on point. If you just feel like popping in to say good morning or night well we hve the BHC, VHC, and the Female Growers Group for stuff like that...*Membership requests will be handled by clicking on User CP then going to group memberships and clicking on join in the TGC section. Members shld post up a pic of their tent set up after joining...thanks*

*Here is a tutorial on how to sign up for Groups>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882337&postcount=1232*

Members List:

Hamster Lewis #135
MindzEye #711  (Stay safe my friend)
Geezerbudd # 409
Fruity86 #666
pcduck ?
LEFTHAND #5
North Fork Hermit #31
The New Girl # 420
cmd420 # 555
Bonghits4Jesus #111
swampbud # 79
wally150 # 19
Trafic #840
NewGrowGuy #2-502
chef #17
alext512 # 512
Dahova # 904
4EVR420 #2244
Tact #314
erwinsweeney #10
ishnish # 042
Qman # 2012
Boston Baked Bean # 617
PeterPotatoes #130
t-rex #72
growman05 #15
420benny #13
theblacksheep #24
fellowspeed # 802
warfish # 721
jackson1 #00
Cowboy # 44.40
Quiet Dez #28
jamexican686 #1
tbomun #007
GreenLantern7 #777
uptosumpn #69
ross.limited #673
Prefersativa #1861
Jericho #1402
maineharvest #29
Bluntman
420 Osoborn #6446
bluzett1 #318
hairpin100 #9669
Gixxerman420 #4201
BENNY
sickbiker
A6 grower
load3dic3 #825
BHO expertz
Wetdog
that girl
Jc2010
4u2smoke #123
xRedkiller03x #3
PocketRadzys #1212
Smeg
prefersativa
LoagieHoagie
tommyvuitton #325
mr. greenbuzz
Smokster42
darocsfinest1
Killertea08
lotec78
CaLiO
dontknowmuch
Rosebud
Couchlocked
Shawnchez420
jonath4n #902
type3steve #693
HomieHogLeg #667
newgrowertex
hamholfarm #1313
tastyness #9851
The Hemp Goddess 
iams
skullcandy #37
Azulol
JimBud
buddogmutt
Green Aid Grows
Malignedone
killah706
mainebud
DDragon #069
chazmaine420
Oldsman #455
N.E.wguy #0420
bbr7515
Aktrue
lilkrip561
Sin inc
GreenThumbPicasso
Kravenhead
sawhse
8planets8
sunakard2000
lyfespan
Amateur Grower
dgarcia9951
Espresso7
lovbnstoned
Hackerman
trillions of atoms
October420
Iron Emmett
bonk420
darklotus760
bud88
kimferdinand
DankHobbyist #635
freakchef
Gooch
Glifho


----------



## Locked

Here is a pic of my set up....
Left tent is my veg tent, right tent is the flowering tent, the small cabinet is for clones and young seedlings...I also use it when it is empty to find the sex of a mature plant...I split the output of the inline fan and hve it running to my 600w cool tube in the flowering tent and also it runs to the veg tent....


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Nice Ham! Ill be the first to join the Tent Growers Club, (TGC).. I have three tents.
> 
> 1st pic is my 4.5 x 4.5 x 7 tent, its still under construction its a 1k Lumatek, 450 cfm 6 in inline fan, 12 site ebb & grow, DIY 24 in 6in inlet carbon scrubber packed with crystal kitty litter.
> 
> 2nd pic is my 2 x 2 x 4 clone tent
> 
> 3rd pic is my 2 x 4 x 7 tent, has a half harvested plant in it right now with a 400w lumatek, its going to be my mother tent, 6 four foot flouro tubes, a dayton 4 in blower fan..



Nice to hve you aboard ME...very nice pics...this is what this thread/group is all about...letting people see your set up and hopefully converting some to tents...I am not sure if we will be doing membership numbers or something a lil different...We are open to suggestions...Just click on User CP and group memberships so I can get you registered...thanks


----------



## Tact

Nice I just bought a Home Box myself, the 2.6 x  2.6 S model. Using it for clones/single mom, thinking about getting the 1.6 x 1.6 to try and breed some seed for the hell of it. 

Have a 8 bulb 2 footer in the 2.6 x 2.6, might have to get a CAN 2600 filter soon or something the mom is a bit stinky, have a Can 449 CFM blower, which might be overkill for such a small tent.


----------



## Locked

Tact said:
			
		

> Nice I just bought a Home Box myself, the 2.6 x  2.6 S model. Using it for clones/single mom, thinking about getting the 1.6 x 1.6 to try and breed some seed for the hell of it.
> 
> Have a 8 bulb 2 footer in the 2.6 x 2.6, might have to get a CAN 2600 filter soon or something the mom is a bit stinky, have a Can 449 CFM blower, which might be overkill for such a small tent.



Sweet...well this will be a place to discuss odor problems in tents....post up a pic or two and feel free to join...I think MindzEye has a kitty litter solution for odor problems...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Wow ham I didnt know about the membership thing in the user cp until just now LOL.. I had 3 groups to join! Tents are great because you can have several different environments in the same room..
> 
> I say we do numbers, this post hasnt been up long and we have 3 members.. Ill be number 711, maybe that will shed some luck and keep gnats, mildew and thrips away!



I think we all can live with numbers...sounds good...711 you are


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Cool post pics when you can!! 449 is a lot for a small area but just like light the more you have without damaging your plants the better.. A 449 cfm fan on a breeding tent like that with a passive intake would be perfect for breeding, the pollen wouldnt spead a lot with that much negative pressure!! You wouldnt have much pollen transfer from tent to tent...



Great info Bro...this is the kind of dialogue I look forward to in here...


----------



## fruity86

number 4 here hehe 
right down to the good stuff first up is the flower tent 
hydrolab 165xl  165x65x180cm 4inch fan/can 600watt duel spec cooltube 
and number 2 is a wardrobe for veg (if thats aloud) 
75x55x180 4inch fan no filter and a 250watt blue CFL 
heres the pick


----------



## Locked

Very nice fruity...click on User CP at the top left and then click on join Tent Growers Club and I will approve you...


----------



## Locked

I guess I will choose 135 in honor of my car....


----------



## Hick

........


----------



## Locked

Have you checked that tent for light leaks Hick???


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> You have to keep editing your first post with a list LOL.. You gatta maintain it now that you started it .. GROW BIG!!



Okay I will...Geezerbudd got me roped into this and he has not even showed up yet...lol

I will keep a list of members and numbers in the first post..if you hve not chosen a number yet please do and let me know via pm...thanks


----------



## LEFTHAND

*YAY!!!!! #5.. and thanx mindeyez.. if it wasnt for you i wouldnt have gotten the tent... or the lumetek.. lol ahaha spokesman over here.... *
*LH*


----------



## fruity86

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Have you checked that tent for light leaks Hick???


 :spit::rofl:


----------



## LEFTHAND

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Welcome! Theres somthing missing in that tent! Lets see some buds in there! Good to see you #5!!


 
*there in the bubbler ME.. soon sooon.. *
*good to see you as well #2 lol*
*LH*


----------



## GeezerBudd

Hammy,
Good to see this thread going.
Bad thing is I have'nt ordered my tent yet-But will probably tomorrow.
I'm going with the tent because the cabinet just was'nt getting it.
Mine will be 2.8 x 2.8 x 5.0..with the sock ports.
I did click on the membership thing.
We'll be around.


:watchplant:

Gb


----------



## Relentless999

its the only way I grow buddy


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> its the only way I grow buddy



Welcome to the club....


----------



## North Fork Hermit

*  If you get to choose your own number, can i claim #31 please? I know this is way different than outdoors, but its winter, i'm retired and football season is come'n to an end. I hope my membership is accepted, cause i am a hermit afterall, so it'd be good to converse.....*


----------



## The New Girl

Hey guys,
  I made my own tent, it was 6' by 6' but I shortened it to 4 by 5 (by 6H)... it's what I use, and a closet for seedlings...oh and a 600HPS use T5's for veg.
And if you will, #420 please...THX


----------



## FA$TCA$H

great club y'all, when i decide on a new tent i'll join too.
sold my old one to some rube in the mountains...hick


----------



## Locked

Just thought I wld post up a link to a tent on ebay for anyone who might be thinking of going with a tent...this one is like 103 bucks shipped with the buy now option....

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REFLECTIVE-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-CABINET-HYDROPONICS-R_W0QQitemZ230424744099QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a66290a3


----------



## GeezerBudd

Hamster,
Got mine ordered over the phone today.
It'll be here next week-My little 150 watt will have to do for a while-lol


*Congratulations and Welcome all members to the Tent Growers Club of Marijuana Passion!!*

You have just joined the ranks of the elite, the superior, the untouched, the immortal-lol, the ONLY totally portable way to grow!!!

Now let's all have a :joint:

:aok:

Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble

i shall put myself in the ranks amongst the greatest. i have a 2x4x5 tent with autos going right now. check out my grow journal if you want. hamster, do you have a turbo fan blowing into the top of each tent? what about exhaust? air cooled lights? i was thinking about getting an intake and exhaust inline duct fans from htg.....wondering what you guys do for ventilation


----------



## GeezerBudd

Well, I'm gonna have basically 45 cu. ft.;
I have (2) 75 cfm fans going on my cabinet now plus the circulator.
So I'm hoping I can just switch them out for now, but I want to have a carbon filter down the road.


----------



## LEFTHAND

wally150 said:
			
		

> i shall put myself in the ranks amongst the greatest. i have a 2x4x5 tent with autos going right now. check out my grow journal if you want. hamster, do you have a turbo fan blowing into the top of each tent? what about exhaust? air cooled lights? i was thinking about getting an intake and exhaust inline duct fans from htg.....wondering what you guys do for ventilation


 
*i run 200cfm in and out.. i have my exhaust dailed down to 200cfm. full bore its 630cfm.. over kill... hehehe.. but was free to me.. but i have it dialed down to 200cfm.. and i have a 2x4x6.5 tent... *
*LH*


----------



## GeezerBudd

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i run 200cfm in and out.. i have my exhaust dailed down to 200cfm. full bore its 630cfm.. over kill... hehehe.. but was free to me.. but i have it dialed down to 200cfm.. and i have a 2x4x6.5 tent... *
> *LH*


 
LEFTHAND,
What size of light you have in there?

Gb


----------



## LEFTHAND

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> LEFTHAND,
> What size of light you have in there?
> 
> Gb


 
*400w lumetek.. in me tent...*
*LH*


----------



## cmd420

Awesome Ham! I just pulled my wife over to check out your tents...

With the new de-regulation in Cali, I want to add a flower room, but I am thinking to go with a tent...

I'll be checking in with you folks shortly when I get a little better of an idea, but I am going to go with 4x8..at least..

can I have an Honorary Member # ?


----------



## Locked

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Awesome Ham! I just pulled my wife over to check out your tents...
> 
> With the new de-regulation in Cali, I want to add a flower room, but I am thinking to go with a tent...
> 
> I'll be checking in with you folks shortly when I get a little better of an idea, but I am going to go with 4x8..at least..
> 
> can I have an Honorary Member # ?



Pick a number and pm me with it...I'll take care of it...glad to have you aboard...


----------



## swampbud

Can I jump in on this? I have the cheap style take down closets from the mart with 8 43watt cfls in veg tent trying my thumb at Blueberry, Hawiian Hash, a couple Euforia all around 3 weeks. Even got a new 1x1.5x2.5for the gang to flower in. Lookin to hook up on a 400hps for that. Need to get a camera too but the light comes first.


----------



## Locked

swampbud said:
			
		

> Can I jump in on this? I have the cheap style take down closets from the mart with 8 43watt cfls in veg tent trying my thumb at Blueberry, Hawiian Hash, a couple Euforia all around 3 weeks. Even got a new 1x1.5x2.5for the gang to flower in. Lookin to hook up on a 400hps for that. Need to get a camera too but the light comes first.



Sure pm me with your number selection and when you get a chance post some pics of your set up in this thread...thanks


----------



## MindzEye

Yeah there has been a severe lack of pics... I want to see some set ups


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

Here's my grow tent!  Sorry for the poor pics, these were taken with my poor quality camera phone but I'll put some better ones later!  I love my tent though. It really allows you to control the environment much easier, and its great if odor is a big issue for you. A filter and fan on the inside and your good to go


----------



## Locked

Nice Bro....pick a membership number and post it...also click user cp at the top left and then scroll down to group memberships and the click Tent Growers Club to join...


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

Ok.. I'll take #111 

And here are some pics I just took.  The plants I have in there now are 6 northern lights and they are all loving the environment, and doing great.  I keep the temp in the low to mid 70's with nothing but an inline fan to move the air out, and a passive intake at the bottom.  Also Im using a 400 watt MH/HPS conversion light.  Enjoy!


----------



## swampbud

Going to try to a few pics. gotta resize them first Sorry will figure it out soon.


----------



## fruity86

good set up guys


----------



## fruity86

for the uk growers finking of a tent this tent is on ebay for £70 and free p+p 
hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120-X-120-X-200-GROW-TENT-BUD-ROOM-HYDROPONICS-BOX-NEW_W0QQitemZ130354438854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item1e59bae2c6


----------



## Relentless999

my veg is a 3.2x3.2x6.6 tent with a 192w 8 bulb t5..

my flower tent is a 4.6x4.6x6.6 with two 600s hung vertically..


----------



## Relentless999

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Sup stranger...


just busy busy.. but my first vertical harvest is coming to an end!! next crop up!
purple wreck pics in the bud pic forum.

nice to see u and hamster still doing what you do best


----------



## legalize_freedom

Relentless I love your set-up....nice to see people pushing the "norm"  how often do you have to turn your plants with this set-up?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> i shall put myself in the ranks amongst the greatest. i have a 2x4x5 tent with autos going right now. check out my grow journal if you want. hamster, do you have a turbo fan blowing into the top of each tent? what about exhaust? air cooled lights? i was thinking about getting an intake and exhaust inline duct fans from htg.....wondering what you guys do for ventilation



Yes I hve a turbo fan on top of each tent in addition to the inline fan...wally what number do you want? Also click user cp and go to group memberships and click tent growers...thanks..


----------



## cmd420

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> my veg is a 3.2x3.2x6.6 tent with a 192w 8 bulb t5..
> 
> my flower tent is a 4.6x4.6x6.6 with two 600s hung vertically..


 
wow..I love the vert setup! I think I'm going to model my tent after yours...

What do you think about a vertical 400 and a 600 in an aircooled hood above?

I would be going with a 4x8 tent with Waterfarms...

loving this thread


----------



## Relentless999

I am absolutely in love with the lights being vertical.. I think a single 600 in a 3x3 would be the best.. Im thinking about seperating the 600s and hanging them beside each other instead of stacked.. Stacked is great for taller plants, but side by side is the best for smaller plants..

in a 4x8 i would do two seperate circles in the tent. each circle would have a single 1k watt..

so like this 

 xxxx   xxxx
 x o x  x o x
 xxxxx  xxxx 

x's are plants around the bulb..


Or...
you could go with long boards going up horizontally on the wall holding different tiers, for a stadium.. but i guess it depends on where the door is, what ur comfortable with,etc.


----------



## cmd420

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> I am absolutely in love with the lights being vertical.. I think a single 600 in a 3x3 would be the best.. Im thinking about seperating the 600s and hanging them beside each other instead of stacked.. Stacked is great for taller plants, but side by side is the best for smaller plants..
> 
> in a 4x8 i would do two seperate circles in the tent. each circle would have a single 1k watt..
> 
> so like this
> 
> xxxx xxxx
> x o x x o x
> xxxxx xxxx
> 
> x's are plants around the bulb..
> 
> 
> Or...
> you could go with long boards going up horizontally on the wall holding different tiers, for a stadium.. but i guess it depends on where the door is, what ur comfortable with,etc.


 
that is exactly the logistics I'm working with....1 or 2 1000w in a vertical setup

Only thing is, I feel like that may be too much light for that space, but then,  I haven't really fotten the feel for the tent and it's space..I need to size everything visually and then in my brain...

I'm starting to form it in my mind..

be back soon

thx


----------



## Relentless999

cmd if u r going with a 4x8 i would do two 1000s, 2 6" inline fans sucking the heat off each bulb, maybe a 4" inline, and two oscillating fans.
its not too much light.. people do 1k watts in a 4x4 and thats what you have. im running 1200 watts in a 4.6x4.6..


----------



## MindzEye

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> I am absolutely in love with the lights being vertical.. I think a single 600 in a 3x3 would be the best.. Im thinking about seperating the 600s and hanging them beside each other instead of stacked.. Stacked is great for taller plants, but side by side is the best for smaller plants..
> 
> in a 4x8 i would do two seperate circles in the tent. each circle would have a single 1k watt..
> 
> so like this
> 
> xxxx   xxxx
> x o x  x o x
> xxxxx  xxxx
> 
> x's are plants around the bulb..
> 
> 
> Or...
> you could go with long boards going up horizontally on the wall holding different tiers, for a stadium.. but i guess it depends on where the door is, what ur comfortable with,etc.




With a two light setup ( non vert), you can grow two different strains that one is shorter than the other and still have good lighting for all the plants.. You can also setup a perpetual harvest, short young plants on one side and full grown flowering plants on the other...


----------



## Locked

Hopefully someone who built their own tent will come along and do a DIY...I know at least one person interested in building their own and hopefully we can get him some help...

Any members who hve not posted up pics of their set ups please try to...thanks...good work so far everyone.


----------



## Relentless999

I think my next setup is going to be a dresser and airmore for a little more stealth op.


----------



## Growdude

Man I am so ghetto compaired to you guys.


----------



## LEFTHAND

*How so!!!!!.. define ghetto GD...
LH*


----------



## MindzEye

Growdude said:
			
		

> Man I am so ghetto compaired to you guys.



I have seen some great buds grown in some very ghetto setups... Show us what you got! All that matters is what the final product is like.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Relentless...you didn't answer my question about how often do you need to turn your pots?

Ham mine is home made, but it is not so much a tent, as a cabinet, it's made of plywood.  It is the same basic idea of controling the environment, but mines not a flexible tent.  Whenever my girlfriend will allow me to mess with the camera I will get pics.  If you guys want this type of set-up I will be happy to contribute it...just going to be a few days before I can get pics.


----------



## Growdude

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *How so!!!!!.. define ghetto GD...*
> *LH*


 
I dont have a cool tent just my closet and some fans.


----------



## LEFTHAND

*sweet. in my journal theres some pics of a ghetto grow i did inder the stairs. lol but looks like you have your **** in a group.. *
*LH*


----------



## Relentless999

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Relentless...you didn't answer my question about how often do you need to turn your pots?
> 
> Ham mine is home made, but it is not so much a tent, as a cabinet, it's made of plywood.  It is the same basic idea of controling the environment, but mines not a flexible tent.  Whenever my girlfriend will allow me to mess with the camera I will get pics.  If you guys want this type of set-up I will be happy to contribute it...just going to be a few days before I can get pics.


I try to rotate my plants each watering and rotate every day or two, but I really dont think it is necessary.


----------



## MindzEye

Growdude said:
			
		

> I dont have a cool tent just my closet and some fans.





Looks like at least a $1k setup, not too ghetto IMO:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom

Thats sweet Relentless, I've read at another site where some people were haveing great success doing this, and NouvelChef just finished a sweet grow with a verticle set-up.  I'd have to spend alot of money to grow with that type of set-up, because I'm already invested so much with my grow the way it is.  But I will definately be watching yours!  Really cool man!  You got a journal going?


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

Does anyone know what the advantages of a vertical grow are?? im curious?


----------



## MindzEye

Bonghits4jesus said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the advantages of a vertical grow are?? im curious?




If you do a Colosseum style grow you can get more plants per light, same concept as the omega garden, plants are placed around the light instead of flat under it.


----------



## legalize_freedom

yeah Mindz...I saw in one of the magazines they are selling pre-made set ups like you just described


----------



## swampbud

Some pics. of the littleones. These are in the veg tent, have to order the hps for flower tent this week.:hubba:


----------



## Relentless999

It might not be a problem with a 1k watter, but I think vertical 600 and less whats have a big advantage over horizontal setups.. the 600s and 400s dont penetrate as much as the 1k watt of course.. i did a few horizontal grows and always got some popcorn bud and the branches on the bottoms of the plants werent fully developed, with the vertical system I havent had any popcorn buds and the buds from top to bottom are fully developed and for the most part are equal in ripeness..


----------



## GeezerBudd

Swampbud,
Looking good there!
Is that a soil thermometer in the pot with the Indica Dom?
Just wondering and where did you get it?

Gb


----------



## Gone2pot!

Hi 
what a lot of great set ups, well, no offence Hick- yours Is well, it's different. But it is a great SIZE.  Yeah that's it. Size does matter. 
I have a cabinet maybe 3 x 6. It's metal, aluminum I think. It is a good size for my small grow but will metal be too hot? It's about 2' deep. Is it worth messing with or am I better off investing in a small tent? Thanks.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I have a tent but I'm not taking full advantage of it. It's set up in a closet and the cool tube 600w light and filter are suspended and I've got a oscillating fan suspended at the correct height but....
I can't make myself commit to and execute an exhaust plain. In spite of all this money I have spent, my operation truly IS ghetto with the fan sitting on the floor with the duct work just moving it out into my office. The constant grey noise can get on ones nerves. I know I know - I have to get this settled before the next grow. I'm lucky in that this is winter time so temps don't climb over 82ish. inside the tent with lights on. 

The thought of climbing up on a ladder, cutting out a hole, running duct work up to the attic etc and making it air tight and somewhat professional looking - baffles me.... and then there was the recent discussion about the mold factor if I don't remove the air out of the attic via the roof exhausts.... all this has me freaked out and when I freak I go into lock down mode and do nothing. Before you ask, I do not have a handyman or friend I would ask or involve in my personal business. 

I have considered running the exhaust into an adjoining closet and possibly running a dehumidifier in there to remove the mold risk. I'm really conflicted about the perceived mold risk because my small grow just doesn't put out that much humidity.....I'd also like to decrease the fan noise so possibly I need to upgrade the fan.... anyway - cool idea, but I suck at organized group participation. I will pop in and lurk and possibly pick up a strategy plan.... for now though - since my grow is in its last 30 days.... I'll chug along and try to wrap my mind around a remodel plan.


----------



## MindzEye

I just run it into my attic, im not worried about mold because i run the fan 24/7, there no air coming in to my grow room from the attic..  If for some reason your worried about it you can find an access to your attic and hook up a carbon filter to it..


----------



## OldHippieChick

How does running the fan 24/7 remove the risk of mold growing in your attic? I'm not talking about mold in my plants. The humidity inside the tent runs 25-38%. I'm talking about mold growing in my attic.


----------



## swampbud

GeezerBud, Thats just a cheap $1 thermometer I picked up at the waldomart. I set it in the pot to make sure the temps near the clan are at least in the range of bout 75f, I move it to a different pot every few days. even got a $1 humidity gage in there too.


----------



## MindzEye

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> How does running the fan 24/7 remove the risk of mold growing in your attic? I'm not talking about mold in my plants. The humidity inside the tent runs 25-38%. I'm talking about mold growing in my attic.



This is the first time Ive ever even heard of mold growing in an attic from a fan.. 25-38% RH isnt high... In fact there are air vents under the eve of my house that ventilate my attic, I know for a fact somtimes the humidity outside can get up to 80-90%.. It just rained here for a week and the humidity went through the roof.. My attic still doesnt mold... I could see a bathroom exhaust fan causing issue because its exhausting water vapor... But your grow room exhaust shouldnt be humid enough to mold anything


----------



## legalize_freedom

I tend to agree with Mindzeye....every roof I have ever worked on had vents in it either at the ridge, or along the eaves...I know it is a building code in my area, I would assume that it is code across the nation, but I'm not sure. 

Many folks push the used air to an attic or cawl space, if you were worried about it you could filter it, or continue your ducting right up to one of your roof vents.


----------



## bizzy323

mindzeye does the crystal litter work good for odor? did you make that scrubber? here is a pix of my has queen plant at week4. Ill put new pix soon. She is in a 2x4x5 tent with 600watt hps


----------



## LEFTHAND

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> mindzeye does the crystal litter work good for odor? did you make that scrubber? here is a pix of my has queen plant at week4. Ill put new pix soon. She is in a 2x4x5 tent with 600watt hps


 
*hey bizzy .. the kitty litter wrks... thats what i use.. i do notic the first 1hr of a new change out you can smell it but after that theres no smell. nice looking ladies there.*
*LH*


----------



## bizzy323

should the inline fans stay on 24/7? also can you have the fan blow air in the tent instead of sucking it out and creating suction?


----------



## LEFTHAND

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> should the inline fans stay on 24/7? also can you have the fan blow air in the tent instead of sucking it out and creating suction?


 
*i have mine on 24/7 .. with exhaust and  possitive air in.. ???*
*LH*


----------



## Trafic

Count me in.  I love my tent.  It's not a huge setup but it makes me very happy all the same.


----------



## bizzy323

whats are good humidity levels for veg and flower in the tents?


----------



## LEFTHAND

Trafic said:
			
		

> Count me in. I love my tent. It's not a huge setup but it makes me very happy all the same.


 
*hey thats all that matters man.. is you...  lol*
*and welcome aboard man..*

*Bizzy: i try to keep mine in the 35-45's all around.. seedlings and clones higher of coarse...*
*LH*


----------



## NewGrowGuy

Hey guys, I dont have a "tent", but i do have s super locker on the way. Can I still be considered in the "tent" growers club? If so, I am number# 2-502.


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Count me in.  I love my tent.  It's not a huge setup but it makes me very happy all the same.



Trafic you are in Bro...just pick a membership # and post it in this thread so I can add you to the first post....also go to user cp at the top and click on it and go to group memberships and join the TGC...welcome


----------



## Locked

NewGrowGuy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I dont have a "tent", but i do have s super locker on the way. Can I still be considered in the "tent" growers club? If so, I am number# 2-502.




Is this what you speak of? 


If it is then I think it qualifies...I will put you down as #2-502...just go to user cp and click on group memberships and choose Tent Growers Club...thanks


----------



## OldHippieChick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42540&highlight=mold
Here is the link to the thread that put me in a tailspin over black mold.... any opinions? Thanks for the input guys. I confess, I feel that with the size of my grow I'm over thinking this one.


----------



## MindzEye

I agree with Hamster in that thread, outside air is constantly venting in your attic, you will have far more humidity from outside air than your grow room.. Think about every time it rains, the humidity shoots up.. With outside ventilation in your attic your still venting your exhaust outside, it will leave your attic through the ventilation holes.. Ive vented into my attic for a long time and Ive never had mold issues and Im in my attic a lot... Its dusty but not moldy...


----------



## LEFTHAND

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42540&highlight=mold
> Here is the link to the thread that put me in a tailspin over black mold.... any opinions? Thanks for the input guys. I confess, I feel that with the size of my grow I'm over thinking this one.


 
*I dont think you have anything to worry about.. when your in your attic put an rh meter up there.. keep an eye on it.. we all know if you have it damp up there but shes hotter then hell well theres the potential for mold.. you take precautions and watch it.. i cant see a problem..*
*have your carbon filter sitting near a vent up there and you should be fine.. ive looked into er a lil more since then  .. mold scared the shet out of me when i first started..*
*LH*


----------



## jackson1

I've decided on a tent too. I will have more invested building with ply wood, etc. A tent however will makes things way easier, can easily be moved if needed, cleans easily. Pretty much a perfect choice.

Question - Do you prefer the white or mylar type interiors better?

Looking at a 2'8" x 4'1" x7'6" tent. This one has the mylar type interior and has metal poles instead of plastic.


----------



## terky

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I agree with Hamster in that thread, outside air is constantly venting in your attic, you will have far more humidity from outside air than your grow room.. Think about every time it rains, the humidity shoots up.. With outside ventilation in your attic your still venting your exhaust outside, it will leave your attic through the ventilation holes.. Ive vented into my attic for a long time and Ive never had mold issues and Im in my attic a lot... Its dusty but not moldy...



Its not humidity. Its the difference in air temperature. Warm moist air will condense when it hits the cold attic air. Water droplets will form on something then mold will grow.


----------



## legalize_freedom

OHC if your worried about it just run flexi-duct right to one of your vents in the eaves, or ridge.  I'm sure you have ridge, or eaves vents...unless you live in a house with an old, old roof.  I'm pretty sure it's code everywhere to have these types of vents.  The main reason for these vents are to keep moisture out of these spaces in the roof.  Like mindzeye said there is more moisture outside than you pumping your grow room...if your that worried find where your shower vent, or dryer vent is and tie into that with a "T".


----------



## MindzEye

terky said:
			
		

> Its not humidity. Its the difference in air temperature. Warm moist air will condense when it hits the cold attic air. Water droplets will form on something then mold will grow.




Cold in an attic would depend on where you live lol.. Go in my attic right now and you will be sweating.. And 28% Rh air isnt Humid air. In the coldest months where I live when the air wont hold as much moisture we have greater humidity than 28% outside... No condensation....


----------



## GeezerBudd

swampbud said:
			
		

> GeezerBud, Thats just a cheap $1 thermometer I picked up at the waldomart. I set it in the pot to make sure the temps near the clan are at least in the range of bout 75f, I move it to a different pot every few days. even got a $1 humidity gage in there too.


 
:rofl:
I'm guessing that Waldoworld is a secret code word for WalMart?
Was it in fishtank section?


Gb


----------



## Trafic

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Trafic you are in Bro...just pick a membership # and post it in this thread so I can add you to the first post....also go to user cp at the top and click on it and go to group memberships and join the TGC...welcome


Sweet.  I'll be #840.  Thanks.


----------



## swampbud

Geezerbud, that would be the place but it was in the isle with the humidifiers. got that and humidity gage $1 ea.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Thanks Swamp-We'll check it out.
:aok:
Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

Well, My tent has been shipped, so it won't be long.
Just in time to transplant.

I just hate waiting!
:cry:


Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble

for my tent (2x4x5) i was thinking about a exhaust setup along the lines of having the duct come out of the tent to the fan straight into the filter. you guys think having the filter and fan on the inside and blowing air out of the tent is better? any opinions?


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

wally150 said:
			
		

> for my tent (2x4x5) i was thinking about a exhaust setup along the lines of having the duct come out of the tent to the fan straight into the filter. you guys think having the filter and fan on the inside and blowing air out of the tent is better? any opinions?



In theory it might work.. but I would assume its much more efficient to have it inside the tent.   Having the filter outside of the tent kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## MikeOrganix

I wouldnt be worried about problems in the attic unless you're doing a huge op. 

Why use kitty litter when you can buy washed activated carbon for about $20 for a 5g bucket on ebay? Not to mention clay kitty litter is not organic, has tons of nasty dust, and is bad for the earth to produce. I made my own scrubbers until I finally bought one. Lets just say I was not a good scrubber builder. 

I do not use tents but I have done lots of micro setups in cabinets. Including mini-hydro.


----------



## MindzEye

MikeOrganix said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be worried about problems in the attic unless you're doing a huge op.
> 
> Why use kitty litter when you can buy washed activated carbon for about $20 for a 5g bucket on ebay? Not to mention clay kitty litter is not organic, has tons of nasty dust, and is bad for the earth to produce. I made my own scrubbers until I finally bought one. Lets just say I was not a good scrubber builder.
> 
> I do not use tents but I have done lots of micro setups in cabinets. Including mini-hydro.




Silica kitty litter that I use in my filters doesnt harm anything... Ive never seen carbon for $20 for a 5 gallon bucket. In fact I just searched e-bay its pretty expensive $20 for 5 pounds plus shipping.. I can get 2 gallons of crystal kitty litter for $8 and it will fill my scrubber... It works perfect.. Silica is natural they package it with some food items to absorb smells and moisture...

If something isnt organic this doesnt automatically make it bad for the earth... If something is organic this doesnt automatically make it good for the earth...


----------



## fruity86

wally150 said:
			
		

> for my tent (2x4x5) i was thinking about a exhaust setup along the lines of having the duct come out of the tent to the fan straight into the filter. you guys think having the filter and fan on the inside and blowing air out of the tent is better? any opinions?



hey wally i think i understand your ?  i have mine set up so it go's filter,fan cooltube and out the top of the tent i here its better to push hot air then to pull it


----------



## legalize_freedom

fruity I have mine pulling, where did you hear it was better to push it?  I've never heard this.  Not trying to cause a debate, if my set-up is wrong I want to change it.  I set mine up the way I saw it done with tents in the hydro shop displays.  Mine goes filter, reflector, fan.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

i also heard that pulling air out of a reflector is the way to go. heard this at the hydro shop so im not 100% sure either. ill probably just got filter to fan (both inside tent) and push the air out of the tent.


----------



## MindzEye

Air is better to be pulled out.. I work in glass office buildings they have a lot of heat to remove, HVAC and heat is always pulled out of the room and fresh cool air is pushed in. I had my carbon filter in my attic for a long time and pushing air through it, the inside is harder to clean and there isnt a pre filter in there so your carbon doesnt last as long. I now have mine in my tent pulling air through it, then my light, then my fan set up pulling air out. Pulling out air can also make negative pressure in your tent, this is the best for odor control because all of the air leaving your tent is filtered..


----------



## LEFTHAND

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Air is better to be pulled out.. I work in glass office buildings they have a lot of heat to remove, HVAC and heat is always pulled out of the room and fresh cool air is pushed in. I had my carbon filter in my attic for a long time and pushing air through it, the inside is harder to clean and there isnt a pre filter in there so your carbon doesnt last as long. I now have mine in my tent pulling air through it, then my light, then my fan set up pulling air out. Pulling out air can also make negative pressure in your tent, this is the best for odor control because all of the air leaving your tent is filtered..


 
*might have to try that... though i havent had a problem the way im runnin it.. maybe thats becaus i have possitive air flow as well?? but i dont find the filter hard to clean i do notice the kitty litter is brown as bark..*
*hmmm have to see if i have room for my filter which i dont think i do.. ..*
*well oh well if it aint broke why fix it hehehe..*
*LH*


----------



## MikeOrganix

need 15 posts to post links


----------



## Locked

MikeOrganix said:
			
		

> need 15 posts to post links



Don't need links...just upload your pics to this thread via the manage attachments button...


----------



## MikeOrganix

Whew! Well I hope you know I DO care!  I had to post like 8 posts before I can post links. So here ya are! Cheap carbon. 

Silica/clay kitty litter is very harmful in the way it is made using strip mining. Here is an article about it.
http://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles/50/1/Cat-litter-and-strip-mining.html
Sorry not trying to say this to be harsh on you, but it is a huge industry and very harmful to the earth.

you can get 10lb for ~$30 which should be enough for a couple refills depending on how think your layer or carbon is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-lb-BEST-qual...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439c263bb3

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-lb-BEST-qual...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439c263bb3


----------



## MikeOrganix

I wasn't trying to post pics, I was trying to link to URL's. 

What would you like me to post? I used to post for years on OverGrow, but haven't posted at all since then. Have been laying low. But I got the donkey dics to back it up!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Thanx Mindzeye...I thought it was better to pull, but fruity had me wondering if maybe I missed something somewhere.

MikeOrganix...PLEASE READ THE RULES!  posting live Links to outside sites is not allowed...please remove it so our MODS don't have to, they are busy enough without haveing to clean up other peoples messes.  you can change it to hxxp or something.

Really man the rule list is short, I've noticed you have spent some time posting, so please take a little bit of time to check out the rules, it will make your stay here a little more pleasant, and keep it easier on us from haveing to tell you what you can and cannot do...thanks


----------



## chuckdee123

hello tent growers... i dig ya style

i'm in a dirty little corner under some stairs right now and am definitely looking to get a tent for next time. they look so nice and tidy. 

i have a 400w right now, but i'm looking to buy a 600w and get into a 3x3x6 tent. 
i found a HydroHut Mini on ebay for $140 to my door, and am basically looking for some feedback on this tent. it's 39x39x78, which is perfect. i looked them up and they go for 200-300 on hydro sites. i'm thinkin 4 plants in this size tent under 600w will do me good... my plants have no elbow room right now.

anyone familiar with any of the HydroHuts?


----------



## MindzEye

MikeOrganix said:
			
		

> Whew! Well I hope you know I DO care!  I had to post like 8 posts before I can post links. So here ya are! Cheap carbon.
> 
> Silica/clay kitty litter is very harmful in the way it is made using strip mining. Here is an article about it.
> http://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles/50/1/Cat-litter-and-strip-mining.html
> Sorry not trying to say this to be harsh on you, but it is a huge industry and very harmful to the earth.
> 
> you can get 10lb for ~$30 which should be enough for a couple refills depending on how think your layer or carbon is.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/10-lb-BEST-qual...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439c263bb3
> 
> or
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/10-lb-BEST-qual...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439c263bb3




First off welcome to the site! Second you cant post direct links... If you dont think coal mines are harmful to the world then I think you should  visit one LOL.. Where do you think the carbon comes from? Also I dont care about mining, or people who spread global warming propaganda or people who hug trees...

The carbon you posted is $20 + $14 for shipping, at 10 lbs that would fill me up once.. I can fill my filter for $8... You wouldnt be the first to attempt to have this discussion with me... Silica is cheaper no matter how you slice it... If you can find me 10 lbs of carbon for $8 shipped, I will convert and help save our mother....


----------



## LEFTHAND

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> hello tent growers... i dig ya style
> 
> i'm in a dirty little corner under some stairs right now and am definitely looking to get a tent for next time. they look so nice and tidy.
> 
> i have a 400w right now, but i'm looking to buy a 600w and get into a 3x3x6 tent.
> i found a HydroHut Mini on ebay for $140 to my door, and am basically looking for some feedback on this tent. it's 39x39x78, which is perfect. i looked them up and they go for 200-300 on hydro sites. i'm thinkin 4 plants in this size tent under 600w will do me good... my plants have no elbow room right now.
> 
> anyone familiar with any of the HydroHuts?


 
*nice tents.. theres a deal goin on at amazon... there was a couple tents there lant night for 100 and less.. one you mentioned for 83$..*
*your 400w will still do your area... i would keep the 400w.. your not growing a huge garden and monter trees?? so save the power and your money and stick with the 400w.. IMO it would cost you less to grow the same amount with a 400W then a 600W in the same space..*
*i was gonna upgrade from my 400-a 600w and decided well for what an xtra oz or 2 per crop??? for 200W more power.. heating will be a lil higher.. so i said screw it.. *
*nice tents thought.. glad to see your thinking of converting..*
*LH*


----------



## fruity86

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> fruity I have mine pulling, where did you hear it was better to push it?  I've never heard this.  Not trying to cause a debate, if my set-up is wrong I want to change it.  I set mine up the way I saw it done with tents in the hydro shop displays.  Mine goes filter, reflector, fan.



hey LF can u post a pic of your fan filter set up i must have mine wrong the reason i have mine that way is if i have it at the end of the duct pulling it doesnt seem to cool as much a friend told me the heat could be makeing the fan stick and not spin on full power thanks friuty


----------



## legalize_freedom

Fruity I wish I could...my girlfriend bought this new camera a couple of weeks ago, only to find out that our computer is too old, and isn't compatible with the camera.  We have to get a special disc or something now to get pics.  I'm mad about it...cause I've been wanting to post pics of my grow thats almost done!  I'm going to see about haveing my daughter help me get some pics up this weekend, from her computer...I will try to remember to get a pic of my ventilation system to....If it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey LF can u post a pic of your fan filter set up i must have mine wrong the reason i have mine that way is if i have it at the end of the duct pulling it doesnt seem to cool as much a friend told me the heat could be makeing the fan stick and not spin on full power thanks friuty



Here is mine for reference


----------



## fruity86

Bonghits4jesus said:
			
		

> Here is mine for reference


thanks would you put the air cooled hood inbetween the fan and filter so the fan is pulling heat thats how i had mine and the temp dont go as low as it would when i push through the cool tube


----------



## fruity86

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Fruity I wish I could...my girlfriend bought this new camera a couple of weeks ago, only to find out that our computer is too old, and isn't compatible with the camera.  We have to get a special disc or something now to get pics.  I'm mad about it...cause I've been wanting to post pics of my grow thats almost done!  I'm going to see about haveing my daughter help me get some pics up this weekend, from her computer...I will try to remember to get a pic of my ventilation system to....If it's not one thing it's another!


no worries


----------



## chuckdee123

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *nice tents.. theres a deal goin on at amazon... there was a couple tents there lant night for 100 and less.. one you mentioned for 83$..*
> *your 400w will still do your area... i would keep the 400w.. your not growing a huge garden and monter trees?? so save the power and your money and stick with the 400w.. IMO it would cost you less to grow the same amount with a 400W then a 600W in the same space..*
> *i was gonna upgrade from my 400-a 600w and decided well for what an xtra oz or 2 per crop??? for 200W more power.. heating will be a lil higher.. so i said screw it.. *
> *nice tents thought.. glad to see your thinking of converting..*
> *LH*



right on dude, thanks for the response. i was originally looking at the cheap amazon grow tents. are they solid? i was thinking "you get what you pay for" and started looking for others.

and the only reason i was looking to upgrade to a 600 is because my current grow is 400w over a 2x3 area, and things were getting crowded as they grew, so i suggested (in my grow journal) adjusting it by bringing it out another foot, to make it 3x3. 
anyways, more experienced growers told me that although 400w is enough light for a 3x3 space, it wont be later in the grow. they said that when the plants start to get taller, maybe 3 to 4 feet, the 400w will not have the light penetration necessary to give the plants what they need. 

any thoughts on this?

take it easy, 
chuck


----------



## legalize_freedom

Chuck that is correct info on the 400, I grew with a 400w for 3 indoor grows, and went ahead and bought a 600w for the same reason.  I put mine in a 4'x4' space though, and once I started flowering realized that even the 600w was not giving me the light footprint that I wanted.  You'll be good in a 3'x3' area though.  I ended up putting my 400w right next to the 600w so I have more lumens and the footprint now covers my whole canopy.  LST will help you to get the penetration to the bottom of your plants to.

I built my own "tent" out of plywood, so I don't know much about the quality of the materials, but I wouold assume as with most things on the internet, you get what you pay for...good luck!


----------



## GeezerBudd

Dear members of The Tent Growers Club,
I noticed there was not alot of activity for the last few hours, so I've decided to leave a short note to you all.

The Tent Growers Club has turned out to be a very valuable information trading source. This is exactly what I had envisioned and I thank All members for their participation.    :watchplant:  

Fruity86, MindzEye, pcduck, LEFTHAND, North Fork Hermit, The New Girl, cmd420, Bonghits4Jesus, swampbud, wally150, Trafic, NewGrowGuy and chef.
And if I have missed anyone, You know who you are-lol :joint:

I have been quite busy with Area 19's fabulous 8 degree weather-keeping everything going and :angrywife: my seasonal depression, but, when I have the time, I have been stopping in and reading the posts and I am greatly impressed with the informational value that they apparently possess.
And last but not definitely the least, Hammy, You make a fine president. :aok:

So with out further adoo,
I will surf about and say:

*Post on and vent those tents!!!!*

Oh yeah-Hammy-Can I have #409?
The Famous Phantom-lol


Gb


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Dear members of The Tent Growers Club,
> I noticed there was not alot of activity for the last few hours, so I've decided to leave a short note to you all.
> 
> The Tent Growers Club has turned out to be a very valuable information trading source. This is exactly what I had envisioned and I thank All members for their participation.    :watchplant:
> 
> Fruity86, MindzEye, pcduck, LEFTHAND, North Fork Hermit, The New Girl, cmd420, Bonghits4Jesus, swampbud, wally150, Trafic, NewGrowGuy and chef.
> And if I have missed anyone, You know who you are-lol :joint:
> 
> I have been quite busy with Area 19's fabulous 8 degree weather-keeping everything going and :angrywife: my seasonal depression, but, when I have the time, I have been stopping in and reading the posts and I am greatly impressed with the informational value that they apparently possess.
> And last but not definitely the least, Hammy, You make a fine president. :aok:
> 
> So with out further adoo,
> I will surf about and say:
> 
> *Post on and vent those tents!!!!*
> 
> Oh yeah-Hammy-Can I have #409?
> The Famous Phantom-lol
> 
> 
> Gb



Thank you so much for the kind words! I'm sure I speak for most if not all when I say this forum, holds a great deal of knowledge. Without it most of us would be clueless 

Anyways, I am indeed enjoying the tent growers club!  So many new ideas popping up in my mind from reading everyday. I'm really thinking of trying the vertical light set-up soon


----------



## GeezerBudd

Yw bonghits-The vertical thing caught my eye too!

Gb


----------



## the chef

You and HL Gezzer rock! Here's the pic's of my "grow room". I get the specs soon i gotta remeber everything. Got the tents of e-bay, 98 dollars apiece. The blowers i got from 2 ionizers i dismatled that werent doing well.......they are now. I got a simple frame with a plank to redirect air. The other i put at the top of the flower tent to move the air better.  2 i don't know fer know cfm fans fer ventillation. Also got a small circular in the corner to help. The frame of the tents is steel and very sturdy! Oh yeah...All CFL's from start to finish! Thanks HL and Geezer fer starting this club! I'll take # 17 if it's available.....forgive the messy room.


----------



## cmd420

I live in SF, so I've only gone online for a couple of things that hydro shops don't carry...

I want a tent that's big enough to stand (or stoop) in (I'm 5'10")...and I want it to be 6' by 6'...

soooo why, then,  is a "grow tent" more expensive than a "hydro box hut cabinet"..even though they have the same 72"x72"x72" measurements...

what am I missing?

help me out here


----------



## GeezerBudd

Chef,
Looks like You are making that thing work!
Took a while for me to understand the planks for redirecting, but you can get something else down the road.
Does'nt the tent have an intake port at the bottom?
Plants look nice-not another train is it?

I've been on here as much as time allows lately and I hope to be spending more.
And hey-I got my tent in today-still in box but I WILL be opening it later-plus my boy will be here with cam tomorrow so hopefully I get pics on!
Latah

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I live in SF, so I've only gone online for a couple of things that hydro shops don't carry...
> 
> I want a tent that's big enough to stand (or stoop) in (I'm 5'10")...and I want it to be 6' by 6'...
> 
> soooo why, then, is a "grow tent" more expensive than a "hydro box hut cabinet"..even though they have the same 72"x72"x72" measurements...
> 
> what am I missing?
> 
> help me out here


 
You got links to 'em?
Sometimes its only brand names that make things cost more-but I'd like to take a look.

Gb


----------



## Locked

Geezer I took care of it..you are number 409.....


----------



## Locked

Chef did you pick a number and I missed it?


----------



## the chef

#17 HL, the planks are cause the air was a little to severe, had to redirect air flow. Good eye GB it is another train!


----------



## cmd420

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> You got links to 'em?
> Sometimes its only brand names that make things cost more-but I'd like to take a look.
> 
> Gb


 
I can't really tell the difference..
hxxp://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_7?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=grow+tent&sprefix=grow+te


----------



## LEFTHAND

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> right on dude, thanks for the response. i was originally looking at the cheap amazon grow tents. are they solid? i was thinking "you get what you pay for" and started looking for others.
> 
> and the only reason i was looking to upgrade to a 600 is because my current grow is 400w over a 2x3 area, and things were getting crowded as they grew, so i suggested (in my grow journal) adjusting it by bringing it out another foot, to make it 3x3.
> anyways, more experienced growers told me that although 400w is enough light for a 3x3 space, it wont be later in the grow. they said that when the plants start to get taller, maybe 3 to 4 feet, the 400w will not have the light penetration necessary to give the plants what they need.
> 
> any thoughts on this?
> 
> *i cant argue with any of the comments made...  yes it will give you more lumen more penetration. but it also depend on how may your growing and how big.. i went over 4ft in my tent on my last grow way to bushy way to tall too crowded.. stillgot 7oz though of dank bud.. all and all wrks out to 10-15$ an oz.. i like that price...so this gro no taller them 3.5ft... and only 6 in the tent instead of 8 so i wll have over 17" between each plant.. *
> *you can get alot from less if you take yer time and its done right.
> as for the tent... looks to be a decent one to me.. mine was a cheapo.. works great....*
> *LH*


----------



## the chef

Could throw in a couple of cfl's fer side lighting.


----------



## the chef

Hey Hl.......#17.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey Hl.......#17.



Gotcha chef....


----------



## the chef

:d


----------



## alext512

Hey all here are a couple of pics of my little tent (GL40) and the cfl set up I am currently using. YOu can make out the filter chimney up top on the first pic. I just harvested a small grow a couple of weeks ago, so there isn't anything inside it right now. 

I'd like to be #512 please.

Umm, forgive the basic question but whats the # for? Thanks.


----------



## Locked

alext512 said:
			
		

> Hey all here are a couple of pics of my little tent (GL40) and the cfl set up I am currently using. YOu can make out the filter chimney up top on the first pic. I just harvested a small grow a couple of weeks ago, so there isn't anything inside it right now.
> 
> I'd like to be #512 please.
> 
> Umm, forgive the basic question but whats the # for? Thanks.



Nice lil set up....the number means absolutely nothing...we just like picking numbers...........


----------



## LEFTHAND

*welcome  to the group Alext512.... nice to see another tenter..
LH*


----------



## fruity86

:welcome:  ALEXT512  :48:


----------



## cmd420

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I live in SF, so I've only gone online for a couple of things that hydro shops don't carry...
> 
> I want a tent that's big enough to stand (or stoop) in (I'm 5'10")...and I want it to be 6' by 6'...
> 
> soooo why, then, is a "grow tent" more expensive than a "hydro box hut cabinet"..even though they have the same 72"x72"x72" measurements...
> 
> what am I missing?
> 
> help me out here


 
anyone? Bueller? anyone?


----------



## Dahova

Im In the club ill take 904#


----------



## MindzEye

Dahova said:
			
		

> Im In the club ill take 904#



Thats a really nice tent! You growing hydro or soil in that?


----------



## Locked

Dahova said:
			
		

> Im In the club ill take 904#



Okay will add you to the list...need you to click on user cp at the top left and then group memberships and select Tent Growers....thanks


----------



## Rusty Gribble

i pmed hamster lewis but i never actually posted on the thread! #19 people


----------



## GeezerBudd

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I live in SF, so I've only gone online for a couple of things that hydro shops don't carry...
> 
> I want a tent that's big enough to stand (or stoop) in (I'm 5'10")...and I want it to be 6' by 6'...
> 
> soooo why, then, is a "grow tent" more expensive than a "hydro box hut cabinet"..even though they have the same 72"x72"x72" measurements...
> 
> what am I missing?
> 
> help me out here


 
Cmd420,
They are the same measurements, but look at the top line right by the pic-different wholesalers(Where it reads "More products from such & such")

One is Sky Products(or something like that)and the other is LED Wholesalers.
Could be diff manufacturers too-kinda hard to tell-
Often one company manufactures a product, then trademarks the name-For example, HydroHut. Another company can manufacture to the same specs but cannot use the HydroHut name-So the cheaper one may be an "Aftermarket" version.
Looks like one weighs more than the other too.
hope this helps.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Well here it is.
I just set the tent up in about 15 minutes-fairly easy.
Don't have any equipment in yet, but that will happen tomorrow.
I think the fans I have will work for now-both are 75 cfm.

The tent is made by secret jardin. German?
It has a steel tube frame with heavy plastic connectors on the corners.
Has three cross tubes up top. Has three vent ports that look like they would fit 6" duct.
Then three passive vents that velcro shut.
Pirst pic-Top inside showing two of the three cross hangers
2nd pic-Showing the passive vents and the electrical sock port
3rd pic-Front view

Gb


----------



## MindzEye

Nice tent Geez, looks like the frame is very strong..


----------



## GeezerBudd

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Nice tent Geez, looks like the frame is very strong..


 
Thanks Mindz
Yes it is sturdy.
I grabbed ahold and put some weight on it.
Just estimating, I'd say it would hold 75 pounds with no problems.



Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom

I like Geezer!  How much did that run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swampbud

Welcome to the new members, looking forward to some nice tent grow pics.:smoke1:  GB very nice tent whats the size?  How big a lightu putting in there?


----------



## Locked

Looking sweet Geezer...glad you got your tent...


----------



## pcduck

Nice tent *geezer* 

Now lets get that chamber filled with nice green dank buds :aok:


----------



## 4EVR420

Hi everyone!!  TGC sounds great!!! So I thought I would join your fine orginization... Just got  a tent a few months ago and I'm still on first grow in it.
You all have some really nice 'set-ups'... We are ALWAYS on a tight budget, but tried to start up with the right 'stuff'

The tent is 3' x 1'8" x 5'tall (right now my wife & I have a little dwc going on...)
Ventilation is 2-4" inline duct fans, 80cfmX2, plus 2-6" circular fans for air flow. 
The lights are, 1-90w UFO LED and 8 CFLs ranging from 23w-42w. 

Definatly one of the best purchases thus far!! Easy to clean, and care for.  Very sturdy.  (E-Bay $92)

If its not too much to ask for can I be #2244 ???? 

Quick question for all you tent growers????? Have you found passive intake or passive exhaust to work better for cooling your tent????  Thanks!!!

:watchplant: :48: :watchplant: :48:


----------



## Locked

Welcome to the TGC 4EVR.....


----------



## Tact

Allright! Finally got pics when x-planting some clones today, nothing special this tent is for clone/early veg while the bigger veg/bloom room is on 12/12.


----------



## Locked

Tact said:
			
		

> Allright! Finally got pics when x-planting some clones today, nothing special this tent is for clone/early veg while the bigger veg/bloom room is on 12/12.



Tact what number do you want?


----------



## JBonez

Cood thread. Everyone here knows how i get down.

Got a smaller veg tent, and a larger flower tent.

enjoy!


----------



## Tact

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Tact what number do you want?



314!


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

JBonez said:
			
		

> Cood thread. Everyone here knows how i get down.
> 
> Got a smaller veg tent, and a larger flower tent.
> 
> enjoy!



JBonez = my inspiration for getting a tent.  Thanks for all the help kind sir


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!  TGC sounds great!!! So I thought I would join your fine orginization... Just got  a tent a few months ago and I'm still on first grow in it.
> You all have some really nice 'set-ups'... We are ALWAYS on a tight budget, but tried to start up with the right 'stuff'
> 
> The tent is 3' x 1'8" x 5'tall (right now my wife & I have a little dwc going on...)
> Ventilation is 2-4" inline duct fans, 80cfmX2, plus 2-6" circular fans for air flow.
> The lights are, 1-90w UFO LED and 8 CFLs ranging from 23w-42w.
> 
> Definatly one of the best purchases thus far!! Easy to clean, and care for.  Very sturdy.  (E-Bay $92)
> 
> If its not too much to ask for can I be #2244 ????
> 
> Quick question for all you tent growers????? Have you found passive intake or passive exhaust to work better for cooling your tent????  Thanks!!!
> 
> :watchplant: :48: :watchplant: :48:



I would have to assume that a passive intake is the way to go.  If you were to try a passive exhaust on a tent of that size, im sure you would have heat issues.  By using a passive intake, and fan to exhaust your air, you will also create negative pressure. This is ideal for keeping smell to a minimum, as well as allowing  fresh air into your tent at all time.  As we all know tents can be a little tricky sometimes, but just play around with your setup until you get the environment exactly how you want it. There really is no correct way. Good luck my friend!  Oh and I love your set-up by the way :hubba:


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hi.  I would like to join your group.  I have been using my 2'X4'X5' tent for while now.  I have used a 120 watt LED unit and a 250 watt CFL for my previous grows.  You can take a look at my older journal if you like.  I recently finished a grow of (1) AK-48, (1) White Rhino, (1) White Widow.  While the smoke quality has been superb, the density with that lighting is not the greatest.  I am currently upgrading, adding a second tent for veg, will use the LED in there with one 80 cfm for intake, and one for exhaust.  I will start using a 600 watt HPS cool tube with 550 cfm fan with carbon filter for flowering tent.  All will be running in a couple weeks, and I'm going to try some Barneys Farm LSD seeds that I have.  I'm excited to get a perpetual crop going.  Also can I be TGC #10  ??


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hi.  I would like to join your group.  I have been using my 2'X4'X5' tent for while now.  I have used a 120 watt LED unit and a 250 watt CFL for my previous grows.  You can take a look at my older journal if you like.  I recently finished a grow of (1) AK-48, (1) White Rhino, (1) White Widow.  While the smoke quality has been superb, the density with that lighting is not the greatest.  I am currently upgrading, adding a second tent for veg, will use the LED in there with one 80 cfm for intake, and one for exhaust.  I will start using a 600 watt HPS cool tube with 550 cfm fan with carbon filter for flowering tent.  All will be running in a couple weeks, and I'm going to try some Barneys Farm LSD seeds that I have.  I'm excited to get a perpetual crop going.  Also can I be TGC #10  ??



Hello sweeney! Welcome!


----------



## Locked

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hi.  I would like to join your group.  I have been using my 2'X4'X5' tent for while now.  I have used a 120 watt LED unit and a 250 watt CFL for my previous grows.  You can take a look at my older journal if you like.  I recently finished a grow of (1) AK-48, (1) White Rhino, (1) White Widow.  While the smoke quality has been superb, the density with that lighting is not the greatest.  I am currently upgrading, adding a second tent for veg, will use the LED in there with one 80 cfm for intake, and one for exhaust.  I will start using a 600 watt HPS cool tube with 550 cfm fan with carbon filter for flowering tent.  All will be running in a couple weeks, and I'm going to try some Barneys Farm LSD seeds that I have.  I'm excited to get a perpetual crop going.  Also can I be TGC #10  ??


Welcome...I got ya down...


----------



## Locked

JBonez said:
			
		

> Cood thread. Everyone here knows how i get down.
> 
> Got a smaller veg tent, and a larger flower tent.
> 
> enjoy!



Very nice JBonez....wld you like in to the TGC? What number wld you like? And please sign up via the group membership button....thanks


----------



## swampbud

Today is the first day for the new flower tent to be on 12/12 .... Can anyone give me a rough idea on the time of maturity for the blueberry strain? The only info I can find is about 45-50 days. My hash plants should take a little longer if my source is right 60ish days. Cant wait to snap a few pics.


----------



## GeezerBudd

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice tent *geezer*
> 
> Now lets get that chamber filled with nice green dank buds :aok:


 
Well pcduck, I do have a healthy clone and another clone I am trying to bring out of a slump in the tent. I have only a 150 watt hps for now about 12'' above the plants. So far I have a 75 cfm fan running for an exhaust-have'nt hooked up circulator yet-temps are running low 80's with lights on. I'm using some square kitty litter buckets and some FFOF.
I have to borrow a cam so may be a few days for I post pics, so kinda work in progress.
Thanks for the comment!

:aok:
Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

Welcome erwinsweeney, Tact and 4EVR420!

4EVR, You might talk with chef-He has experience with CFL's and UFO's-
He's our resident Ufologist-lol-jk
Thanks all you members for posting pics and Tact, I like the table!


Gb


----------



## 4EVR420

Hi everyone, i just wanna say Thank You to Hamster Lewis and GeezerBud for taking the time to put this group together and to everyone that has joined. You all have good ideas and i will use everyone i can.

                                                                      thank you,
                                                                              4EVR420


----------



## King

aren't any of you who do this illegally worry about posting pictures online??


----------



## Locked

King said:
			
		

> aren't any of you who do this illegally worry about posting pictures online??



All pictures are up loaded to this site...the server is over seas.....as long as you use your head and don't post pics of your face or address you will be fine....


----------



## ishnish

I got Kind of a tent inside me closet here...  can I join the club?
#042
also, being an engineering student I wanna design some tents myself this summer..  not that it takes much to build one..  maybe their could be a DIY tent contest..?


----------



## fruity86

hey guy fort id pop in and share this :48:  
with my fello tenter   some nice set ups going i see


----------



## pcduck

I was just wondering....What would you change on your tent, if you were building it from scratch with what you know now?. Ex: stronger frame work, more duct opening,ect...


----------



## fruity86

pcduck said:
			
		

> I was just wondering....What would you change on your tent, if you were building it from scratch with what you know now?. Ex: stronger frame work, more duct opening,ect...



a new digital light and air cooled hood


----------



## pcduck

fruity86 said:
			
		

> a new digital light and air cooled hood



And who said this was a hobby...


I guess that is why they call it a learning experience, but I was thinking more towards tent construction. But thank you


----------



## ishnish

I'll be engineering some tents this summer..  currently taking classes on mechanical & electrical & piping/plumbing & structural drafting, that should give me an edge..


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> I got Kind of a tent inside me closet here...  can I join the club?
> #042
> also, being an engineering student I wanna design some tents myself this summer..  not that it takes much to build one..  maybe their could be a DIY tent contest..?



Ish home built tents count...I will put you down...please sign up though through the group memberships button...


----------



## ishnish

Woot!  :lama:
this thread should help keep me motivated.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> I was just wondering....What would you change on your tent, if you were building it from scratch with what you know now?. Ex: stronger frame work, more duct opening,ect...



Good question pc...I will hve to ponder this when I am in my tents tonight...nothing immediately jumps out at me...I am pretty damn satisfied with my tents...


----------



## ishnish

Sustainability Build Environment...  lets build "green" tents that have little to no carbon footprint..?  i need a few hits...


----------



## MindzEye

ishnish said:
			
		

> Sustainability Build Environment...  lets build "green" tents that have little to no carbon footprint..?  i need a few hits...




Theres plenty of green in my tents LOL... As far as carbon, its in the dirt, its in our bodies, its in our marijuana plants, its in the mites and fungus gnats that try to eat the plants, so Im not worried about it being in my foot prints. Lol I dont drive a Prius, I throw away my light bulbs because I can find a recycling center here that takes them, I only recycle to make more room in my dumpster.. I dont believe in global warming because there has been warm and cool periods throughout the history of the world. LOL

I guess I could spend $10,000 on solar pannels to try and save a world thats already dieing...


----------



## GeezerBudd

pcduck said:
			
		

> I was just wondering....What would you change on your tent, if you were building it from scratch with what you know now?. Ex: stronger frame work, more duct opening,ect...


 
Well....Another exhaust port at the top would help me-oh yeah anybody got a line on 5" duct?
Big box store has 4" & 6"- no 5"?


Gb


----------



## pcduck

How many exhaust ports do you have now GB?


----------



## GeezerBudd

Pcduck,
It has three ports-one on top and two on side at the bottom.
I'd just like two exhausts because I have 2 fans.


Gb


----------



## pcduck

Did you check furnace duct for the 5" GB or Hot Water . I have just seen it recently and now cannot remember


----------



## GeezerBudd

Pcduck,
I was looking at aluminum-like dryer vent-I think that I might be able to find wood stove duct in that size-It would be black and would blend in.
Thanks-If I don't find that, I will check out furnace or hot water vent duct.

:aok:
Gb


----------



## MindzEye

They sell insulated 5in at home depot, the duct is made of a plastic type material, you can take the insulation off the duct and use that..


----------



## GeezerBudd

MindzEye said:
			
		

> They sell insulated 5in at home depot, the duct is made of a plastic type material, you can take the insulation off the duct and use that..


 
yep-pvc I think or cpvc for high effeciency chimney duct.
Okay-there's another option.
Thanks Mindzeye
:aok:

Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom

I have seen 5" at Lowes, and Home Depot, along with all the various bends and "t"s etc.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

Hi hl  can i join heres my  tent home made lol...  got the lining at homedepot  it is the rollinsulation keeps  everything nice   and  I pick a number can i have 617


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys... Ive yet to officially join the tent grows club but many of you know I do have several...  

To this point ive only had 1 problem with 3 different kinds of tents... All were bought from different vendors...  On both 2'x4' tents the top zipper broke on 1 side... ont lasted a week and the other popped off during setup.. And my 4'x4' from HTG the bottom zipper broke before i finished final setup...
So i bet you know what i dont like about them...


----------



## Qman

Just found this club and would like to join

I run a GrowLab GL120 (4x4) with a 1000k ATM + I have a HomeBox XS for my clones/moms

I used to have a GrowLab GL145 (5x5) also with a 1000k, but having it in my garage in N.CA. during the Summer was the biggest PITA especially when my garage is 120 degrees.  

I will take some fresh pics and post 'em here


----------



## ishnish

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey guys... Ive yet to officially join the tent grows club but many of you know I do have several...
> 
> To this point ive only had 1 problem with 3 different kinds of tents... All were bought from different vendors...  On both 2'x4' tents the top zipper broke on 1 side... ont lasted a week and the other popped off during setup.. And my 4'x4' from HTG the bottom zipper broke before i finished final setup...
> So i bet you know what i dont like about them...



I believe in Velcro...  and ridiculously overlapped layers of black plastic..


----------



## Locked

Qman said:
			
		

> Just found this club and would like to join
> 
> I run a GrowLab GL120 (4x4) with a 1000k ATM + I have a HomeBox XS for my clones/moms
> 
> I used to have a GrowLab GL145 (5x5) also with a 1000k, but having it in my garage in N.CA. during the Summer was the biggest PITA especially when my garage is 120 degrees.
> 
> I will take some fresh pics and post 'em here



Q I got your PM....I am on the road right now working...will take care of it as soon as I get home to my pc....welcome...if u hve not already joined via the group membership button please do....peace


----------



## warfish

I have pretty much decided that I will be purchasing a tent to go inside my main grow room (thanks again OHC for opening my eyes to the idea  ), but I have a few questions before I jump in the deep end here    Hoping you tent pro's can help me out, hehe

The tent size I am looking at is 20"x36"x62"

First concern is that my tent is going to be the veg tent and inside a flower room, so I am worried of light leaks coming out of the tent.  Is this a concern I need to worry about or will it be good to go?

Next is ventilation, In my shopping cart so far is a 4" 170 cfm inline fan.  I will be using a 250W MH lamp.  The fan should be turning the air over in the tent almost 7 times per minute.  Will I need an air cooled hood to keep it cool enough with exchanging this much air?  Temps in main grow are 74-75 day and 62-63 nights where the air is exchanging from.

Then my next concern is, what have I forgot about with setting this thing up?  I have the lamp, the vent fan, a circ fan, odor control is in main room where air is vented to.  Anything else I need or you all would recommend for me?  

When the taxes come back I am diving in!  Weeee!  I'm excited, lol  

Thanks much for any and all advice on this adventure, hoping to join your club very soon


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hi Warfish.  I have a grow tent about the same size.  I have not used MH in it, however i did run a huge 250 watt CFL in an adjust-a-wing hood and a 120 watt LED with only a 80 CFM fan for intake and an 80 CFM for exhaust.  My temps alway stayed below 80'.  I just got tax refund too.  I ordered a 400 watt HPS/MH cool tube, and a 170 CFM 4" vortex fan to run in the tent.  I would think that with your 170 cfm, and circular fan, you should be able to keep temps in check.  Good luck.


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

warfish said:
			
		

> I have pretty much decided that I will be purchasing a tent to go inside my main grow room (thanks again OHC for opening my eyes to the idea  ), but I have a few questions before I jump in the deep end here    Hoping you tent pro's can help me out, hehe
> 
> The tent size I am looking at is 20"x36"x62"
> 
> First concern is that my tent is going to be the veg tent and inside a flower room, so I am worried of light leaks coming out of the tent.  Is this a concern I need to worry about or will it be good to go?
> 
> Next is ventilation, In my shopping cart so far is a 4" 170 cfm inline fan.  I will be using a 250W MH lamp.  The fan should be turning the air over in the tent almost 7 times per minute.  Will I need an air cooled hood to keep it cool enough with exchanging this much air?  Temps in main grow are 74-75 day and 62-63 nights where the air is exchanging from.
> 
> Then my next concern is, what have I forgot about with setting this thing up?  I have the lamp, the vent fan, a circ fan, odor control is in main room where air is vented to.  Anything else I need or you all would recommend for me?
> 
> When the taxes come back I am diving in!  Weeee!  I'm excited, lol
> 
> Thanks much for any and all advice on this adventure, hoping to join your club very soon



Hey warfish, I have the exact same size tent so let me try to answer your questions 

Light leaks should not be a problem, depending on the quality of the tent you get. If its a poorly made tent, this may be a problem.

You shouldn't need a cooled hood for a 250 but I would consider getting a 400 w light at least, I have a 400 in mine right now with 5 plants and i really wish i had a 600 lol.  Otherwise that fan should be good, and along with a carbon filter even better 

And it doesnt really sound like your missing anything.. but that may chaange when you actually get it set up for the first time


----------



## warfish

Bonghits,  Thank you for your answers   Light leaks and the cooling where my biggest concerns.  The tent is only going to be used for vegetative growth so I think the 250 will be ok in there for that.  The flower room is under 1000w lamp.  The tent I am looking at right now is a GrowBright brand tent from HTG supply.


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

warfish said:
			
		

> Bonghits,  Thank you for your answers   Light leaks and the cooling where my biggest concerns.  The tent is only going to be used for vegetative growth so I think the 250 will be ok in there for that.  The flower room is under 1000w lamp.  The tent I am looking at right now is a GrowBright brand tent from HTG supply.



Yep, that is the tent I have, AND I LOVE IT!  The only negative is that after awhile the mylar on the inside begins to rip from continuously open and closing the tent. so just be aware


----------



## cmd420

I got my 6'x6'x6' flower tent today..

I'm going to throw a 1000w air cooled hps in there with a 4" duct fan sucking the heat out from the hood

6 waterfarm buckets

6" inline fan for addtl exhaust

passive intake

I have to get some work done this weekend to the space, then I'll setup and take some pics


----------



## GeezerBudd

Warfish,
Are you going to be venting exhaust into the flowering tent-or bypass it??

Just to catch up guys, I did find some 5 inch duct at mom & pop store. I'd rather fulfill their coin-coffers than the bigbox.
Gotta go back for more as I need a flange also.
Wish me luck.


----------



## GeezerBudd

pcduck said:
			
		

> I was just wondering....What would you change on your tent, if you were building it from scratch with what you know now?. Ex: stronger frame work, more duct opening,ect...


 
I'd like to see flanges on the intake/exhaust ports. Possibly light metal or abs plastic. Would save time in sealing things up.

Gb


----------



## warfish

Geezer, The veg tent is going to be sitting inside the flower room in the corner.  All air will be vented out of the tent and into the main grow room, where it will then be scrubbed and exchanged.  I went overkill on the main rooms carbon scrubber and exchange rate.   

I was just wondering about flanges as well.  I was assuming I could use the passive air intake at the bottom of the tent and then I will be exhausting out the top of the tent.  Do I need a flange for the top exhaust?

My wonderful wife just gave me the go ahead to order all I need on monday morning, yay!!!   I dont even have to wait for the taxes, lol.


----------



## GeezerBudd

warfish said:
			
		

> I was just wondering about flanges as well. I was assuming I could use the passive air intake at the bottom of the tent and then I will be exhausting out the top of the tent. Do I need a flange for the top exhaust?


 
The reason I was wanting a flange was because I need to block light and I need to have some kind of grate so my pets won't mess with it.
My tent has the ports that have string closures.(like ditty bag cinches).They will hold a piece of duct, but I want mine tightened up better. I have the cross bars up top so I might not need flanges up there.
I'll look at your pics.
:aok:
Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

Warfish,
Here's a pic of the top port on my tent-It's in the upper right. See the string gathers?
It has same setup on bottom.










Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom

Warfish, watch where your exhaust fan is if you'll be using an air cooled reflector you'll want to put a 90* bend at the end or something, light can come out the end of it.

Geezer....man the 8th wonder of the world is duct tape...lol
and I didn't mean on the pets


----------



## cmd420

In my tent, I was going to pull air through the lights and a scrubber and then out....

light hood>inline fan>outside the tent...

where does the scrubber go in this chain?

This is my first "tenting" and the first time I've used a scrubber so I don't know whether to push or pull air through it...


----------



## legalize_freedom

CMD I have mine set up the way I have always seen them.  starts at the scrubber in the room, running through my hood, and sucking the air out the other side.  It's better to pull than push.  That came up a couple weeks ago, and I looked in 3 different sources, all 3 said to pull.


----------



## Bonghits4jesus

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> CMD I have mine set up the way I have always seen them.  starts at the scrubber in the room, running through my hood, and sucking the air out the other side.  It's better to pull than push.  That came up a couple weeks ago, and I looked in 3 different sources, all 3 said to pull.



This is true! Negative pressure is your friend


----------



## cmd420

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> CMD I have mine set up the way I have always seen them. starts at the scrubber in the room, running through my hood, and sucking the air out the other side. It's better to pull than push. That came up a couple weeks ago, and I looked in 3 different sources, all 3 said to pull.


 
so it goes scrubber>hood>fan>exhaust? ...all pulling from inside to outside...


----------



## Locked

Welcome to the TGC BBB....


----------



## legalize_freedom

cmd420 said:
			
		

> so it goes scrubber>hood>fan>exhaust? ...all pulling from inside to outside...


 
Thats how I do it, and how most of the set-ups I have seen do it.  say your standing at the door of my grow.  up high on the left wall is my scrubber, ducting running from that to the left side of my hood.  From the right side of my hood I have ducting running to the fan which is mounted in the upper right side of my grow shack, so it's sucking through the filter, and light, and blowing out the right side of the box.  I'd take a pic...lol...but it's such a pain for me still.

I've seen some that the reflector, and scrubber are vented seperately, but that requires 2 fans.


----------



## Cowboy

O.K.,I blew it. I got a 76"X76" tent from Ebay and man I wish I knew of this site sooner. When I got it, it was not Mylar lined but White inside, not what I ordered. The poles and over head would not hold up to a sneeze and on and on.:hairpull:
My question is what do you guys think is the best tent for growing?

I will use the one I have for now as a vegge room probably with my 600W light.

I would like to get another smaller one as my flower room with a 400W light. So I am looking for something I don't have to do any DIY to make it work.


----------



## cmd420

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thats how I do it, and how most of the set-ups I have seen do it. say your standing at the door of my grow. up high on the left wall is my scrubber, ducting running from that to the left side of my hood. From the right side of my hood I have ducting running to the fan which is mounted in the upper right side of my grow shack, so it's sucking through the filter, and light, and blowing out the right side of the box. I'd take a pic...lol...but it's such a pain for me still.
> 
> I've seen some that the reflector, and scrubber are vented seperately, but that requires 2 fans.


 
that's what I thought...thx LF


----------



## PeterPotatoes

I WANNA JOIN!!

I made my own room using 1.5'' x 1.5'' wood. The inside room diameter is about 10x5x10. The inside is layered with mylar using Velcro as the door (worked quite well if over lapped enough)

I have a 100 can carbon scrubber, 1000 watt hortilux blue and 747 cfm fan using 8'' flexible duct. At the opposite side of the scrubber I put three 8'' flex pipe holes for the passive intake. I hung the hood using a chain and used straps for the fan.

It worked very well for my first grow, too bad the weed tasted horrible from a bunch of stupid little mistakes.

  Yeah it looks dirty, I'm waiting for the next grow before a thorough clean.


----------



## GeezerBudd

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Geezer....man the 8th wonder of the world is duct tape...lol
> and I didn't mean on the pets


 
Legalize,
I went crazy with the Kentucky chrome on my other cabinet trying to close up light leaks-It was a nightmare that I do not want to remind myself of. I can put the flange on and secure it to the duct with poprivets.
But thanks for the suggestion.
When I grab the roll and stretch off a quick piece, it gets the pets attention-lol

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

PeterPotatoes said:
			
		

> I WANNA JOIN!!


 
Click on the "User CP" link at the top of the page-
Drill down left side and click on "Group Memberships"
Click on the "join group" button.
Hamster will get back with ya.
Thats quite a room!


Gb


----------



## PeterPotatoes

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Click on the "User CP" link at the top of the page-
> Drill down left side and click on "Group Memberships"
> Click on the "join group" button.
> Hamster will get back with ya.
> Thats quite a room!
> 
> 
> Gb


 
Thank ya


----------



## cmd420

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Legalize,
> I went crazy with the Kentucky chrome on my other cabinet trying to close up light leaks-It was a nightmare that I do not want to remind myself of. I can put the flange on and secure it to the duct with poprivets.
> But thanks for the suggestion.
> When I grab the roll and stretch off a quick piece, it gets the pets attention-lol
> 
> Gb


 
Is duct tape "ketucky chrome"? Too funny GB


----------



## Locked

Welcome to PeterPotatoes, T-rex, and growman05....

Welcome to the TGC. Be sure to post what membership number you want or pm me....


----------



## PeterPotatoes

130


----------



## Locked

PeterPotatoes said:
			
		

> 130


You got it dbl P....130 it is


----------



## 420benny

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i run 200cfm in and out.. i have my exhaust dailed down to 200cfm. full bore its 630cfm.. over kill... hehehe.. but was free to me.. but i have it dialed down to 200cfm.. and i have a 2x4x6.5 tent... *
> *LH*



LH, That is the exact size I am looking for. All the 2x4 ones I found so far are only 5 feet tall. Where did you find that one and how much? Do you like it? benny will be in this club soon, lol.:hubba:


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> LH, That is the exact size I am looking for. All the 2x4 ones I found so far are only 5 feet tall. Where did you find that one and how much? Do you like it? benny will be in this club soon, lol.:hubba:



We will be glad to hve you benny....I really had no idea so many growers grew in tents...I think we are up to 24 members already...I want to thank everyone who has signed up and even just checked this thread out.


----------



## 420benny

Okay, I will take #13, for the letter M in the alphabet. I will post a pic of my tent when I find the right one. Worst case, I will build a 2x4x7 cabinet. I decided not to break up my 9x7 grow room into a flower room and a vegging/ clone room. I have 2 lumatek 600s with magnum 8" air cooled hoods. I am hoping to expand this to 4) 600s during my cool season and 2 during summer. All depends on temps. Should be fun. Besides the million seeds I have, my buddy has a couple dozen strains I haven't tried, even manatuska ThunderF---. Back to reading pages 7-12 to catch up. Nice thread. Lots of closet growers here. Sorry, couldn't resist, lol.


----------



## theblacksheep

k guys this is my setup,im running a 1.2mx1.2m secret jardine tent currently growinthe following strains
dna genetics - hash plant haze feminised x 1
green house - lemon skunk feminised x 5
g13 labs - pineapple express x 1
ventilation - 5 inch rhino carbon filter kit and 2 oscilating fans 1 for the lights and 1 blowing on the stems.
lighting - veg cycle 250watt cfl blue spec,flowering 600watt hps
pots 11 ltr for flowering currently 26 days in flowering
ballast - 600watt powerplant
added some pics of my plants
hope u guys like any comments welcome
can i have number 666


----------



## Locked

Nice setup tbs...unfortunately 666 is taken... in the very first post of this thread it lists the members and the numbers already taken...pick another number and sign up in the group memberships. Click user cp and then scroll down. On the left will be group memberships....welcome


----------



## theblacksheep

oh well lol ill settle for 24,thanx did ma research and thought id do it rite for my first grow so priced it up and love my setup and the many harvests it will hopefully provide me with over time  the patience part is killin me bout 4 weeks left to go,someone speed up time lol


----------



## Locked

theblacksheep said:
			
		

> oh well lol ill settle for 24,thanx did ma research and thought id do it rite for my first grow so priced it up and love my setup and the many harvests it will hopefully provide me with over time  the patience part is killin me bout 4 weeks left to go,someone speed up time lol



You got it..24 it is...yeah the waiting part never gets easy...


----------



## GeezerBudd

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Is duct tape "ketucky chrome"? Too funny GB


That's what a friend of mine calls it-lol

Gb


----------



## LEFTHAND

420benny said:
			
		

> LH, That is the exact size I am looking for. All the 2x4 ones I found so far are only 5 feet tall. Where did you find that one and how much? Do you like it? benny will be in this club soon, lol.:hubba:


 
*lol ... ebay of all places... 113$ to my door..*
*LH*


----------



## growman05

Hampster. I choose # 15.


----------



## Locked

growman05 said:
			
		

> Hampster. I choose # 15.



Gotcha growman....15 it is...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

thought id contribute some pics showing off my tent! nothing special. thats a 4" filter and fan, 400w hps, 2x4x5 tent.


----------



## Locked

Wally nice clean set up dude...I like that tent...not to mention the turbo fan on top...   I love my turbo fans...thanks for posting pics and being part of the TGC...When I started this thread I was a little worried there wld not be much interest...I did not realize how many of us tent growers there are.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Nice tent, Wally-Is that Jardin?

Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble

well after seeing your journals, i was sold on the tents, and the turbo fan on top. i like how the turbo fan on top circulates plenty of air and strengthens the stems without sacrificing space inside the actual tent. I would recommend it to anybody. 

TGC ALL THE WAY (until spring time atleast  )


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Geezer-jardin?????????? ???????????????.........???????????


----------



## GeezerBudd

wally150 said:
			
		

> Geezer-jardin?????????? ???????????????.........???????????


 
Yeah-the tent brand name-Secret Jardin??
What mine is-yours looks similar.

Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble

oh i have no clue. lol heres the one i got hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/100-REFLECTIVE-GROW-TENT-48-x-24-x-60-HYDROPONICS-BOX_W0QQitemZ390154058028QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad6fe792c


----------



## Locked

Figured I wld "Flash" everyone with a peek in the tents...the 600w in the flower tent has been a perfect fit...I was a lil worried about stuffing them in the tent and not getting enough coverage and penetration but there was no problem with the first round...all the harvested plants so far are yielding well...


----------



## GeezerBudd

Beautiful flash Hammy!
:aok:
Hopefully I can do that one of these days.

Gb


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *HL*


Is there enough room for a good size a/c reflector or is a cooltube the best fit?


----------



## swampbud

Looks very nice HL ladies all look happy in thier comfy homes.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice *HL*
> 
> 
> Is there enough room for a good size a/c reflector or is a cooltube the best fit?


I cld probably get an air cooled hood in there...so far the cool tube has worked well though...


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the kind words everyone...off to work in the snow...


----------



## LEFTHAND

*looking full HL.. very B-E-AUTIFUL loooking ladies.. 
cant wait to get the tent up and running again..
LH*


----------



## cmd420

I don't have a cooltube yet so I would just hang a bulb with a bunch of fans for the time being...

It's a big tent but the four plants in there are still vegging so I imagine most of the space will be utilized...

plus, I like my space to move around


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Great setup hammy! 

cmd420-i like your style, no cluttered messes


----------



## legalize_freedom

CMD...if all my gear wasn't already all set-up for horizontal, I'd be giving the vert grow a try...been seeing some really nice yeilds coming from these set-ups, not just here but in a few different sites...I'd give it a shot, if I could.


----------



## Dyannas son

Nice thread just looked over it frm the start,
this makes me wnt to get a tent going asap,wht wld you guys say wld be sufficient lighting for about a 4x4 tent,how many plants wld you put in a 4x4 tent i thnk in the next month or so i will be putting one of these up for sure...

 thnks for the info


----------



## Locked

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> Nice thread just looked over it frm the start,
> this makes me wnt to get a tent going asap,wht wld you guys say wld be sufficient lighting for about a 4x4 tent,how many plants wld you put in a 4x4 tent i thnk in the next month or so i will be putting one of these up for sure...
> 
> thnks for the info



4 x 4=16 sqr feet
16 sqr feet needs (16 x 3000) 48,000 lumens for veg and (16 x 5000) 80,000 lumens for flowering...sounds like a 600w is a good match...


----------



## cmd420

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> CMD...if all my gear wasn't already all set-up for horizontal, I'd be giving the vert grow a try...been seeing some really nice yeilds coming from these set-ups, not just here but in a few different sites...I'd give it a shot, if I could.


 
I'm going to look into getting a cool tube to run vert...I have a 1000w for it but I feel like maybe 2 600's would be better...

or maybe 1000w vert with 400w on top...

just thinking "aloud"


----------



## cmd420

Or should I use a 600w?


----------



## erwinsweeney

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Or should I use a 600w?


 


How big is the tent your using?  I'm using a 2X4X6 tent, and I'm using a 400 watt cool tube.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I don't know much about the verticle set-ups man, get with relentless 999 or NouvelleChef....these guys have them going.  It seems like most of the set-ups I have seen are with the lower wattages, but like I said I'm not sure...good luck man!  I can't wait to see how you do with the vert set-up!


----------



## fellowsped

Wow sure are alot of tent growers here didn't realize how many of you were using them.  I got a homebox 1m by 1m with a 400w hps/mh in an aircooled hood.  Have a whirlwind 4in. 190cfm fan.  I have been able to flower 1 crop in it so far and used it this last spring to get all my clones ready for outside.  Next investment will be another tent 1m by 2m, switch my bulb to a mh in my current tent then set up 2 600w hps in the new tent.  But between student loans and a kid on the way who knows when that will be.


----------



## nouvellechef

Not a tent grower, so I hope ya dont mind me chiming in,

You can cool tube it. Or bare bulb it. I like bare bulb. Know how to use Excel CMD? Draw it with lights on there, position what you believe will gain you the most out of what you throw in there. I never spun any plants. With vertical, the lights hang down right up to the plant, I mean 8-12" and half way down plant, give or take. There are not lower popcorn nugs with vert, straight apricot nugs if healthy all the way thru.


----------



## Locked

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Wow sure are alot of tent growers here didn't realize how many of you were using them.  I got a homebox 1m by 1m with a 400w hps/mh in an aircooled hood.  Have a whirlwind 4in. 190cfm fan.  I have been able to flower 1 crop in it so far and used it this last spring to get all my clones ready for outside.  Next investment will be another tent 1m by 2m, switch my bulb to a mh in my current tent then set up 2 600w hps in the new tent.  But between student loans and a kid on the way who knows when that will be.



fellowspeed what number wld you like?


----------



## fellowsped

802 please hamster


----------



## Locked

fellowsped said:
			
		

> 802 please hamster



You got it....


----------



## warfish

Well, I was going to wait until monday when my tent arrives and is set up to apply for membership, but patience has never been my strong suit, hehe!  
I have a 20"x36"x54" tent on the way for my new veg area.  I'm so excited, lol!   

I would like to have #721 if I may, Hamster   I will post pics on monday or tuesday of my tent and all the baby's she will hold


----------



## Locked

warfish said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to wait until monday when my tent arrives and is set up to apply for membership, but patience has never been my strong suit, hehe!
> I have a 20"x36"x54" tent on the way for my new veg area.  I'm so excited, lol!
> 
> I would like to have #721 if I may, Hamster   I will post pics on monday or tuesday of my tent and all the baby's she will hold



Welcome to the TGC warfish....#721 it is...taking care of it right now...


----------



## alext512

Hey all! Quick fire safety question!

As mentioned in my introduction to this group I am using a small GrowLab tent- the kind with some sort of silver/mylar-y interior.  Is a CFL touching this interior wall an issue or fire hazard? 

Obviously the CFL is on for long periods of time. I am talking about CFL's in the 20-42 watt range. 

Thanks for any wisdom!


----------



## Locked

alext512 said:
			
		

> Hey all! Quick fire safety question!
> 
> As mentioned in my introduction to this group I am using a small GrowLab tent- the kind with some sort of silver/mylar-y interior.  Is a CFL touching this interior wall an issue or fire hazard?
> 
> Obviously the CFL is on for long periods of time. I am talking about CFL's in the 20-42 watt range.
> 
> Thanks for any wisdom!



I wld think it wld be safe but I don't know for sure...they don't really get that hot...at least compared to hid lighting...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

I would think it wouldnt cause a fire.....but if it were me personally, id get it off the tent just to be safe.


----------



## jackson1

I also have a Secret Jardin DR80 coming. I was trying to wait also but the dang snow around the country has slowed or haulted deliveries. I ordered my entire set up from tent to lights and everything in between so i will be ready to roll once it all get's here this week so i will be official.


----------



## Locked

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I also have a Secret Jardin DR80 coming. I was trying to wait also but the dang snow around the country has slowed or haulted deliveries. I ordered my entire set up from tent to lights and everything in between so i will be ready to roll once it all get's here this week so i will be official.



What membership # wld you like jackson?  We can sign you up now and when you get your set up up and running take a pic or two and post it up in this thread...also click user cp at the top left and then click group memberships on the bottom left and choose TGC....welcome


----------



## jackson1

HL, I am not sure on a number, how about 00 if it's not taken? If it is taken, is there a place where I can see what has been taken?


----------



## GeezerBudd

Okay, somebody said something about filling my tent with some plants, so here's one thats coming along. I'm about ready to switch lighting except for don't have filter yet ready but it's coming along too.
Second ones closeup.
Latah,

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

Jackson1,
There's a member list on first page of the TGC thread.
I've got the DR80 also.
You will like it.

Gb


----------



## Locked

jackson1 said:
			
		

> HL, I am not sure on a number, how about 00 if it's not taken? If it is taken, is there a place where I can see what has been taken?



00 is open...everyone's name and number is listed in the very first post of this thread...hve a look and let me know if you still want 00 or another number...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

Hl  did  you end up  letting  me in the club  im  numer  617  i  asked  a few  paged back...   also  how  do i put it on here so  when i post in  comes in here  thanks every one.


----------



## Locked

Nice and green Geez....


----------



## Locked

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> Hl  did  you end up  letting  me in the club  im  numer  617  i  asked  a few  paged back...   also  how  do i put it on here so  when i post in  comes in here  thanks every one.



Yes BBB I got ya a while ago you are listed on the first post...you can put your TGC# in your signature...just click user cp on the top right then edit signature....then type what you want your sig to say...hop that helps


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

yup hl    thanks as always  your on point......


----------



## jackson1

I will take *00* then HL. Might be a couple weeks yet before i am all set up but i will post pic's as soon as i can. 

Awesome tent set up you have by the way.


----------



## the chef

Just wanted to throw a flower tent pic and a cola shot of my whiteberry. Grown exclusivly on cfl spirals.


----------



## jackson1

the chef said:
			
		

> Just wanted to throw a flower tent pic and a cola shot of my whiteberry. Grown exclusivly on cfl spirals.



Hey, chef. how many cfl's and how many lumens? those are looking good.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

ya  chef i have totle lummens now of over 46 thousand,,,,    dont care about  the bill,,,  parents  three fam and  we use solar...  actually sell  it back to the electric co... dad is a ret elect......  look amazing my in a so small  in comp  she is  6 weeks  and not even a foot I toped her at second node ecause someone   froke and threw them out...  I can not wait to see how they fin on cl ... what i like  is i can hang lights at any place on the plant and two 42w =like 5200 lummens  so  eight tight on a plnt with  my home made reflector is like  20 thou a plant


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

plants look amazin  the one on my avatar is the only one and first I have ever flowerd it is also lst and toped like io said and thankd hl  you haveso  much goddamm info  I love it


----------



## the chef

3-68 watt/ 2700 lumes each and 1 65 watt/about 2300.


----------



## GeezerBudd

:aok: Nice Cola Chef!!! :aok:


Gb


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN

and it looks great goes to show you its not the tools its is the  mechanic  sorry spellin sucks


----------



## Cowboy

H.L.
I would like the # 44.40


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hello all.  I have finally upgraded and got my 2 tent system up and running.  If you would like you can check the link below to my new grow journal, it has a few pics.  Right now I've got 3 Kandy Kush X Skunk from DNA, 2 AK-48 from Nirvana, and 1 feminised LSD from Barneys, all from seed, and about 4 days old now.  I will be getting some clones later in the week, 3 White widow from Greenhouse, 3 Blue Cheese, and 2 Headband Kush, I will put them in flower very soon, so that I can have both tents going, and finaly have a perpetual crop.


----------



## Locked

Cowboy said:
			
		

> H.L.
> I would like the # 44.40



You got it Cowboy....welcome to the TGC


----------



## Locked

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hello all.  I have finally upgraded and got my 2 tent system up and running.  If you would like you can check the link below to my new grow journal, it has a few pics.  Right now I've got 3 Kandy Kush X Skunk from DNA, 2 AK-48 from Nirvana, and 1 feminised LSD from Barneys, all from seed, and about 4 days old now.  I will be getting some clones later in the week, 3 White widow from Greenhouse, 3 Blue Cheese, and 2 Headband Kush, I will put them in flower very soon, so that I can have both tents going, and finaly have a perpetual crop.




Well good luck with the grow bro...glad you got your tents up and running...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

holy hell! i just checked out the members list.....i never knew that there were this many tent growers on here.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Great idea HL. huge props.


----------



## T-rex

Because of a few of you, I just harvested my 1st harvest out of a tent.  You guys talked me out of my $$ to do it right the 1st time.  I'm glad I listened to your smarts!  The tent is a Darkroom Dr150 5X5X6'7" with an aircooled hood with a super Hortilux 600w bulb, and a goodsize charcoal filter.  Then I have a clone closet right next to it, with it's own ventilation.  As you can see, I already had the clones in the tent the minute the ladies were chopped.  By the way, the weight of my 1st harvest after putting most of the buds in zip bags for burping is 10.4 oz. from 2 Black Dominas and 2 Purple Urkles.  I also had almost .75 oz of great tasting shake I'm smoking now till buds are perfect.  I'm sure because of all the first-timer mistakes I made the quality may not be the best but I'm more than happy with the results.  I'll post some pics of the harvest when I have it all bagged. 

Thank you all for your help!
#72
T-rex


----------



## GeezerBudd

T-rex,
I'm glad (And kinda jealous..hehe..) that it worked out for ya.
Awesome Set-up!!
:aok:


Gb


----------



## the chef

I agree with the ol far......er Gezzer   , Very nice set-up!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Congrats on the harvest T-Rex!!!


----------



## erwinsweeney

Nice job T-Rex.  I will be very happy if I achieve close to the same results with my current tent grow.  That is a lot of yield IMO.


----------



## T-rex

the last 4 wks till harvest, I used shooting powder made by House and Garden.  It's supposed to increase bud yield.  It was working so good, I got carried away and wasn't watching my ppm. Then one day I tested the ppm, and it was off the charts!  That's what you get when you get greedy!  I flushed them good and hope they smoke welll  after curing

Thanks Erwin,
T-rex


----------



## warfish

Finally have my veg tent up and running.  Still a few kinks to work out, but it seems to be working ok.  

20"x36"x64" tent, 250w MH lamp, 6" inline duct fan for cooling, small clip on fan for inside the tent circulation, thermometer / hygrometer, and my little baby girls to top her off  

The little ones are a combination of seedlings and clones.
4 White Widow clones, 1 Northern Lights clone, and 1 Orange Bud feminized seedling.  Then a few of the DNA freebies, 2 Kushberry x Skunk and 3 OG18 x Skunk.  Hoping for one female of each for a total of 8 plants for next grow.


----------



## swampbud

Like the set up Warfish, ladies are lookin happy with the new home.


----------



## Locked

Nice tight growth warfish....


----------



## North Fork Hermit

*
  OK fellow tent growers, #31 reporting in and I have a question about LSTing. I usually grow outdoors,so I just let them do their own thing. LST may be low stress for the plant but its becoming high stress for me. ATM I'm 31 days from sprout-3 NL, 1 LAW--400w MH, 24/0. How do you guys find the room to water or for that matter even see the soil? I tie stuff down and within 12 hours there's a growth explosion--big fan leaves/branches covering previous tie down spots--and repeat. Thankfully they'll go to flower in about 10 days. By then I won't be able to see the surface of my 5 gal. grow bags. Is there some trick I'm missing? Camera batts dead, sorry, going to the store now:doh:
oh, and yes I use a watering container with a long thin spout to get in there. 
                 thanx..
                           NFH
*


----------



## Locked

I pull each plant out and check it by hand for nute burn or other problems then water...it is a pain in the butt and time consuming...as for lst I start it early and use pipe cleaners and holes drilled in the rim of the pots...maybe you need to start the lst a little earlier?


----------



## Cowboy

Well I maybe a member here, but its going to be two three months before I get in to tent #1. Its about 6'X6' and will be a veg tent with 1000W of light. I may end up with my 600W instead. I have a lot of tests to do for heat before I start a grow there. I have a 6" exhaust fan to start with and a 4" to add if needed. I still have to make room for my new 4'X4' Secret Jardin Grow Tent that will be for flowering.

And here is the reason for how long it will take to get going in my tents.










I really went over the top when I started this grow.





And this is an Idea of how small my tank is. I have started mixing nutes in a separate tank so I can keep up with the girls.





Right now its all under 2000W of light. 1 1000W 1 600W and a 400W. that's the only way I can get full coverage at this time and I am still about six seven weeks to harvest.


----------



## Trafic

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Right now its all under 2000W of light. 1 1000W 1 600W and a 400W. that's the only way I can get full coverage at this time and I am still about six seven weeks to harvest.



.  That's a beast.  I think you may need a circus tent to flower that bad boy.  Good luck and Green Mojo.


----------



## GeezerBudd

That is goin crazy Cowboy!!!
:aok:
Big Tent

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd

Good pics Warfish!
Plants look good and healthy.
Quite an assortment
:aok:


Gb


----------



## growman05

I have a few questions that I would appreciate some feedback on. I am reorganizing my grow tents from a large 4x4 that had a 250w+400w too two different size tents. One will be for veg. the other flower. 

I just got the 2x2x4.5 for the veg which I am putting the 250w Mh. Right now I am just testing the ventilation and I hooked up a 465cfm to see what the temps would be. They seem to be a constant 82.4 degrees. I dont have a cool tube but I do have the fan hooked to the hood with a piece of tempered glass to control the heat.  How would I be able to lower the temp further without getting a bigger fan or smaller light. 

I am also getting a 32"x32"x60" for the flower, which will have the 400w hps. I will also be hooking up a 465cmf fan to it. I am just worried about the even higher temps that will create.  

Any assistance from the veteran tent growers would be great.eace:


----------



## Locked

Is building or buying a cool tube an option? I love my cool tube. Are you using the fan to push air in or pull air out? You might try the opposite of what you are doing. 82 degrees with the lights on is not that bad...


----------



## growman05

Building the cool tube could be an option. just trying to keep from having to buy extra hood equipment than what I have already bought.

 I have the fan on the outside of the tent pulling the air out..


----------



## Locked

growman05 said:
			
		

> Building the cool tube could be an option. just trying to keep from having to buy extra hood equipment than what I have already bought.
> 
> I have the fan on the outside of the tent pulling the air out..



Maybe try pushing air in and see if the temps drop, go up, or stay the same...I push air into my tents and let the vents at the bottom be the passive out take...A cool tube wld probably hve the most impact on your temps...I think The Hemp Goddess has a link in her signature to her DIY cool tube...


----------



## growman05

Yea I was just checking it out. I might give it a go and see how it goes. With the cool tube though should I still push the air or pull the air? I will switch it tomorrow and see how if the temps drop or go up. I'll post pics tomorrow also for you guys to check out the build..
Thanks for the help Hampster..


----------



## Locked

growman05 said:
			
		

> Yea I was just checking it out. I might give it a go and see how it goes. With the cool tube though should I still push the air or pull the air? I will switch it tomorrow and see how if the temps drop or go up. I'll post pics tomorrow also for you guys to check out the build..
> Thanks for the help Hampster..



I think pulling the air through the cool tube wld be best...but you cld try both ways there also...and no problem...we are all here to help each other...that's what makes this place rock so hard...


----------



## Cowboy

Trafic said:
			
		

> .  That's a beast.  I think you may need a circus tent to flower that bad boy.  Good luck and Green Mojo.



Aah bad boys? I think the girls are insulted. And yeah it is a beast, or as I see it an octopus.:holysheep:

Thanks Trafic, and your right I may need a circus tent. How big do they come?:rofl::rofl:

Thanks GB, I just hope to finish it.


----------



## Trafic

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Aah bad boys? I think the girls are insulted. And yeah it is a beast, or as I see it an octopus.:holysheep:
> 
> Thanks Trafic, and your right I may need a circus tent. How big do they come?:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thanks GB, I just hope to finish it.



Ahh, what was I thinking?  Green girl giant mojo to you.


----------



## North Fork Hermit

*
   New to indoor growing. Compared to my outdoor grows, this NL at day 32 from sprout is the densest/compact plant I've ever had,8-9" tall. My question, is this due to light-400w MH, light schedule-24/0, or both? I'm guessing no dark period equals no stretch? I plan to start flower in 10 days or so, can I ? If this was outdoors everything would be 2-3 times larger. Just want to make sure this is the norm for tent grows.
                                                 thanx
                                                      NFH


*


----------



## Cowboy

Looking good NFH, I can't answer your question but for my first in door grow I think having control of food and water makes the plant more denser. And they don't have to work hard for food and light. Lets them just work on growing and budding.

I am doing a hydro grow and two weeks into flower and I can see tons of buds.


----------



## growman05

Here is what I have set up right now. 

This is my flower tent until the other one comes in the mail and then this will be my veg and that one will be my flower. Its an unknown strain as it is my first grow and I'm just working the kinks out and making sure everything goes good. Then I will get some solid strain buds. Temps stay around a constant 78*. One more thing I need to get is a good PH tester, as I have one of those stick in soil ones and its not accurate at all.


----------



## erwinsweeney

growman05 said:
			
		

> Here is what I have set up right now.
> 
> This is my flower tent until the other one comes in the mail and then this will be my veg and that one will be my flower. Its an unknown strain as it is my first grow and I'm just working the kinks out and making sure everything goes good. Then I will get some solid strain buds. Temps stay around a constant 78*. One more thing I need to get is a good PH tester, as I have one of those stick in soil ones and its not accurate at all.


 
Those are pretty nice unknown strain Growman.  I like your tent setup.  I'm just gettin my 2 tent system goin too.  In your next to last pic, it looks like that one is revegging.  Did you reveg it, or was there a light leak at some point?


----------



## growman05

No they have been in 12/12 for about a month now. I checked for light leaks and there are none. I did take them out early the other day and they may have gotten an extra hour of light for the set up, but that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Nice growth there, NFH. :aok:
The time seems right to me and if its shown its sex then its ready.
I have'nt grown NL, but mine were ready in 30 days and I'm holding off for a few weeks to get a filter set up.

Cool set up Growman05 :aok:
Looks about like a Jardin tent-Is that a 400 hanging there?


Gb


----------



## growman05

It is a Jardin tent. Since its only my veg tent its a 2x2 with a 250w mh. The 400W hps is going in a 2x4 tent.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

we were on the last spot of the 2nd page of the Indoor Growing section. completely unacceptable my fellow tenters  grrrrrrrr

gotta do the :bump::bump: to get us back on top


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the bump wally...


----------



## sunwize ganjee

I am getting ready to order tent and equipment so I can get into this club! I need some help and guidance though. For reference, I'm interested in growing autos.

I decided to order a 2x4x5 tent and a (htg) 400W conversion light with remote ballast. I am having trouble deciding on the ventilation. I could use a 4" or 6" inline fan to pull heat from the tent or directly inline with the bulb. Does pulling heat from the bulb increase bulb life? One of my concerns is noise...what would be quieter, a 4" or a 6"? HTG also has what they call "inline duct fans" with a fan built into a piece of duct. They are not as powerful, but they might do the job for cheaper, any ideas on those? I will probably just use passive inlets unless I find there to be need later on. I will probably throw something little in there to help circulation as well. I'm looking for the cheap and quiet solution.

I think I want odor control, so I will probably order a carbon filter. Is a carbon filter overkill with this size of a tent, is it possible to just vent the exhaust through Bounce dryer sheets? 

How many pots/plants should I be looking at to avoid overcrowding? I'm a newb, not sure what to expect even after staring at all the pictures here.

Anything else I should think about equipping my tent with?


----------



## erwinsweeney

sunwize ganjee said:
			
		

> I am getting ready to order tent and equipment so I can get into this club! I need some help and guidance though. For reference, I'm interested in growing autos.
> 
> I decided to order a 2x4x5 tent and a (htg) 400W conversion light with remote ballast. I am having trouble deciding on the ventilation. I could use a 4" or 6" inline fan to pull heat from the tent or directly inline with the bulb. Does pulling heat from the bulb increase bulb life? One of my concerns is noise...what would be quieter, a 4" or a 6"? HTG also has what they call "inline duct fans" with a fan built into a piece of duct. They are not as powerful, but they might do the job for cheaper, any ideas on those? I will probably just use passive inlets unless I find there to be need later on. I will probably throw something little in there to help circulation as well. I'm looking for the cheap and quiet solution.
> 
> Hi there Sunwize.  I use two 2'X4'X5' tents myself.  I have a couple of the 4" duct style fans that you speak of.  They do not move much air.  I use them to blow some air into the tent.  I use a 6" 435CFM blower to pull air through a carbon filter then through my 400 watt cool tube, then through ducting and out of the tent.  I definitely recommend a carbon filter.  I went without for a round, and I could not cover the smell with plug-in air freshners in every room, and incense burning constantly.  With the fan:  It's not the noise of the fan so much, but rather the sound of air movement.  My 6" is as quiet as the small duct style fans to be honest.  I run the 6" blower on a fan controller, so I can control the air flow, also controlling sound levels.  Look into Soler and Palau fans if sound is a major concern, I've read a lot about em, and they are supposedly one of the quietest on the market.  I would recommend also going with 6" fan run on a controller versus a 4" inch fan.  The decibel ratings on the same model fan are virtually the same between 4" and 6".  You may want to do more in the future, and it's easier if you go with 6".  Hope this helps some.
> BTW, dryer sheets aint gonna cut it!


----------



## sunwize ganjee

Thanks for info! I will probably go with the 6 incher after reading that.

I can't wait to get a whiff of how stinky these plants are! :holysheep:


----------



## Rusty Gribble

sunwize ganjee said:
			
		

> I am getting ready to order tent and equipment so I can get into this club! I need some help and guidance though. For reference, I'm interested in growing autos.
> 
> I decided to order a 2x4x5 tent and a (htg) 400W conversion light with remote ballast. I am having trouble deciding on the ventilation. I could use a 4" or 6" inline fan to pull heat from the tent or directly inline with the bulb. Does pulling heat from the bulb increase bulb life? One of my concerns is noise...what would be quieter, a 4" or a 6"? HTG also has what they call "inline duct fans" with a fan built into a piece of duct. They are not as powerful, but they might do the job for cheaper, any ideas on those? I will probably just use passive inlets unless I find there to be need later on. I will probably throw something little in there to help circulation as well. I'm looking for the cheap and quiet solution.
> 
> I think I want odor control, so I will probably order a carbon filter. Is a carbon filter overkill with this size of a tent, is it possible to just vent the exhaust through Bounce dryer sheets?
> 
> How many pots/plants should I be looking at to avoid overcrowding? I'm a newb, not sure what to expect even after staring at all the pictures here.
> 
> Anything else I should think about equipping my tent with?



Definately check out the grow journal in my sig, my setup might help you out with what you are trying to plan. 8 plants is almost crowding up my tent because the himalayan blue diesels and the mystery hindu kush are getting bushy. I have a 2x4x5 tent with a 400w hps with just the normal htg maxwing reflector, so i have a $20 turbo fan you can find at target on the ground in the tent blowing up towards the light to get airflow over it. not as efficient as a cooltube but its doing the trick. I also have one of the turbo fans sitting on top of my tent blowing air into it as a little intake air to help balance out the 4" fan and filter exhaust setup i got (the combo from htg)


----------



## Trafic

sunwize ganjee said:
			
		

> Thanks for info! I will probably go with the 6 incher after reading that.
> 
> I can't wait to get a whiff of how stinky these plants are! :holysheep:



I use 6" ducting.  My set up starts with a can 33 filter which connects to my 400w light with ducted reflector then thru a 6" 165 cfm inline fan, then out the top of my tent.


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hello fellow tent growers.  I have a question about humidity in  my tent.  I live in the desert region where we have very low humidity.  Currently in my 2X4X5 tent my humidity staying about 56%.  Is that too high?  What % do you guys have in your tents?  What do you do to keep it in check?  I am running a 400 watt cool tube with a 365CFM blower.  Temps are great running between 72-78.  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Locked

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hello fellow tent growers.  I have a question about humidity in  my tent.  I live in the desert region where we have very low humidity.  Currently in my 2X4X5 tent my humidity staying about 56%.  Is that too high?  What % do you guys have in your tents?  What do you do to keep it in check?  I am running a 400 watt cool tube with a 365CFM blower.  Temps are great running between 72-78.  Any input is appreciated.



Are you in flower or veg? I only worry about humidity during flowering...under 50 and I am happy....


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Are you in flower or veg? I only worry about humidity during flowering...under 50 and I am happy....


 
Hi HL.  I am vegging under MH.  I transplanted a few days ago and wet the soil really good when I did, so maybe it will dry out some?  Like I said, I live in the desert, and 20% outside is very high.


----------



## Locked

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hi HL.  I am vegging under MH.  I transplanted a few days ago and wet the soil really good when I did, so maybe it will dry out some?  Like I said, I live in the desert, and 20% outside is very high.



I wld not sweat it right now...If you were in the middle of flowering it wld be a different story...and even then 56% is not that bad...you just don't want bud rot or mold issues...


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld not sweat it right now...If you were in the middle of flowering it wld be a different story...and even then 56% is not that bad...you just don't want bud rot or mold issues...


 
Thanks Hamster.  Yeah, def don't want any mold!  I will let it go for a while, if it stays up there later in flower, I will have to make change.  Heck, I moved away from the state you live just to get away from that humidity s**t!!  I imagine you have your battles with it from time to time.  Thanks.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our latest member Quiet Dez...QD the list of taken numbers is listed in the first post of this thread...let me know what number you wld like...welcome


----------



## Quiet Dez

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Welcome to our latest member Quiet Dez...QD the list of taken numbers is listed in the first post of this thread...let me know what number you wld like...welcome



I would request # 28. 

Thank you.


----------



## Quiet Dez

Here's what we've got going so far.

tent is a Secret Jardin DR100L - 3.3x3.3x6
a 4" and a 6" fan
400W's of light

Plus a fun meter.


----------



## Locked

Quiet Dez said:
			
		

> I would request # 28.
> 
> Thank you.




28 it is QD....nice clean set up...looks like you cld perform surgery in there...


----------



## Aldebaran

Quiet Dez ,
Looks very sturdy, Is the interior some sort of Metal? Anyways really nice grow fortress... because tent doesn't really cut it at that grade.


----------



## Locked

Yeah it looks like you cld get in and blast off to the moon...very nice..Secret Jardin tents are like exotic cars...my tents are like Ford Focus'


----------



## Rusty Gribble

nice setup QD!


----------



## Quiet Dez

I think they have secret mojo grow waves.


----------



## GeezerBudd

Like your setup, QD.
I've got the DR80-A little smaller with 5 inch ports.
I'm still without a carbon filter for the time being but soon to change.

Welcome to TGC!!!


Gb


----------



## ishnish

here's what I got cooking for a DIY design.
please go here... if you'd like to add your input.


----------



## Aldebaran

Very Impressive Blue prints, I Love those!! 

Can't wait to see the details posted!!:hubba:


----------



## Qman

I don't know what everyone uses as their reflector, this is mine, a Sun system "Blockbuster" 6" 25"x25". This is my 5th tent, and hands down this is the best reflector I have ever owned, highly recommended....

EDIT: I run a 1000k in here btw...


----------



## cmd420

We were on the second page again..unacceptable

Anyways, back on top...

I have a 5x5 tent with a 176cfm inline 4" fan doing the exhaust and a passive intake...

the walls of the tent are sucked in when the door and "windows" are zipped...that's what I want with a tent right?


----------



## Locked

cmd420 said:
			
		

> We were on the second page again..unacceptable
> 
> Anyways, back on top...
> 
> I have a 5x5 tent with a 176cfm inline 4" fan doing the exhaust and a passive intake...
> 
> the walls of the tent are sucked in when the door and "windows" are zipped...that's what I want with a tent right?



Yeah...negative pressure...


----------



## erwinsweeney

cmd420 said:
			
		

> We were on the second page again..unacceptable
> 
> Anyways, back on top...
> 
> I have a 5x5 tent with a 176cfm inline 4" fan doing the exhaust and a passive intake...
> 
> the walls of the tent are sucked in when the door and "windows" are zipped...that's what I want with a tent right?


 
Hi CMD.  The negative pressure really helps when you are running a carbon filter.  It ensures that all the air is going through your filter before exiting the tent.  I can't smell anything standing right next to the tent, but if I open it and stick my head in there, it stinks to high heaven.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Cowboy

Well I guess its my turn to bump us to the front. Been busy with my girls and Doing the finishing touches to my 6X6 tent. I was waiting for some speed controllers from HTG, but because they don't seem to understand English and haven't sent them after two weeks, I told them to give me a refund. I was going to make a pair but figured after parts and time it would be easier to just buy two. I guess on my next town trip next month I will have to stop at OSH. Between horses and my girls I don't have much time.

:holysheep: Every time my wife see my mare she says to her "so, your the women that stole my man". I think Willi said it best,"Ma Ma don't let yours babies grow up to be Cowboys".


----------



## erwinsweeney

Hello Cowboy.  I don'y prefer buying from places that I can't call up and speak to an American citizen, or at the very least, a person who speaks the same language I do as their primary language.  I recently ordered a fan, and fan controller from a place, I will post link below, change XX to tt.  They shipped the item same day I ordered, and when I have called to talk to them a couple times for questions, someone always answered, and spoke fluent english.  They have a fantech controller for $19.90, or another version, which I got also for $19.90.  Check it out if you like.
hXXp://www.businesslights.com/temperature-fan-controls-c-404_511.html


----------



## Cowboy

Nice find erwinsweeney, I will be ordering from there. Thanks


----------



## GeezerBudd

Thanks erwin,
I will check that one out.
Well, switched to 12/12 today-still no carbon filter but only two plants-but it could happen for me.
Latah

Gb


----------



## jamexican686

Hello Everyone, I my 4' x 4' tent is on the way and I was wondering what size fan I should run with a 1000w HPS bulb. I dont know how I'm going to run the ducting I might get a carbon air filter, but I need to go the cheapest route with one fan. Open to any suggestions, the weather where I live is pretty cool my house stays around 65 degrees F.


----------



## erwinsweeney

jamexican686 said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone, I my 4' x 4' tent is on the way and I was wondering what size fan I should run with a 1000w HPS bulb. I dont know how I'm going to run the ducting I might get a carbon air filter, but I need to go the cheapest route with one fan. Open to any suggestions, the weather where I live is pretty cool my house stays around 65 degrees F.


 
Depends.  Are you going to be using a cool tube, or air cooled hood or what?  I use a cool tube, 6" 365 cfm fan, and 16lb carbon filter.


----------



## North Fork Hermit

_*  OK, so I use a small Sunbeam heater in my tent and even though I removed the red light that illuminates one of the dials, I noticed that when it cycles on, it emits a "flash" of white light. It only flashes for a split millisecond but with the inside of the tent being fully reflective it scared me into nightmares of hermieville. It now sits outside, with air flow directed toward the bottom inlet vent but in a way where the "spark" of light cannot be detected by the girls. 
Again I  applaud all indoor growers...so much more work than outdoors.
*_


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the heads up NFH...good looking out


----------



## GeezerBudd

Thanks for the heads-up NorthFork.
I put a link to that post in my sig.

Jamexican, You might look into the possibility of having a fan speed controller-It is definitely on my wish list.
365cfm should work even if the filter cuts down so much of the cfm's.
You control the speed-you control ventilation.
:aok:
Gb


----------



## erwinsweeney

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads-up NorthFork.
> I put a link to that post in my sig.
> 
> Jamexican, You might look into the possibility of having a fan speed controller-It is definitely on my wish list.
> 365cfm should work even if the filter cuts down so much of the cfm's.
> You control the speed-you control ventilation.
> :aok:
> Gb


 
I agree Geezer.  The fan contoller makes all the difference.  My tent is in the room where I sleep at night.  During the day when lights are on, I run the fan 75%-100%, at night with lights off, I run it at about 25%, enuff to keep negative pressure on tent, just gettin enuff air through the carbon filter to control the smell, and at 25% power, it is almost silent.  One of the better $20 purchases I have made.


----------



## ishnish

after two and a half years of sleeping with my exhaust at 100%...   i don't think i could sleep without the noise..  it's like people that listen to the sounds of the beach or something..


----------



## erwinsweeney

ishnish said:
			
		

> after two and a half years of sleeping with my exhaust at 100%... i don't think i could sleep without the noise.. it's like people that listen to the sounds of the beach or something..


 
To be honest Ish, I found the light sound of the fan to be quite soothing.  It actually cuts down on all the other background noise of living in a condo.  I agree with you, once your used to it, it would be weird without it.


----------



## Cowboy

:hairpull: Well two weeks and still no fan speed controller. I will never use Ebay again and watch out for a place called HTG on Ebay. These guys are sound asleep. They have said they shipped it but don't have a tracking #. Yeah right. Even Ebay are dragging there heels.:hairpull: :hairpull: 
I want to reorder from the place that erwinsweeney recommended, but am waiting to make sure that I get my refund first.

I can spend 4 to 5 hundred hours a year in the saddle and not go out on my own. But yesterday and I think again today, I'll take out my horse for another fast and ferocious ride because I am so P.Oed., ole' rowdy is one fast QH, Quarter Horse. And I don't get to ride at my level often.:woohoo: :lama:


----------



## jamexican686

no cool tube I'm using anair hood w/ glass


----------



## erwinsweeney

jamexican686 said:
			
		

> no cool tube I'm using anair hood w/ glass


 
Check the link I gave to cowboy on the last page.  It will take you to the fan speed controller, and if you look on their site, they sell the cap valuline fans for the cheapest price I was able to find.  If your air cooled hood has 6" inlets, then I would go with 6" blower and ducting.  The CAP fan puts out 365cfm, which I believe would sufficiently cool your lamp.


----------



## uptosumpn

How do you use the kitty litter to kill the odor?? very interested in this method?? do you just put it in the room where the tent is???

By the way I have a Homebox XL, (for 16-20 autos) a Clonebox, (to start 32 autos<<to get that target # of 16-20 female to male ratio] in jiffy pellets then into 18oz party cups) and a Homebox XS, (for breeding/pollinating 4 girls) will have pics soon once everything is set-up!!!! 
big-up to hamster for starting this!!!

hu$tle harder/hu$tle $marter:hubba: 



			
				LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *hey bizzy .. the kitty litter wrks... thats what i use.. i do notic the first 1hr of a new change out you can smell it but after that theres no smell. nice looking ladies there.*
> *LH*


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks erwinsweeney, I ordered 2 controllers about an hour ago.


----------



## erwinsweeney

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Thanks erwinsweeney, I ordered 2 controllers about an hour ago.


 
No problem.  I do a lot of research before I purchase.  Any time I can save someone a little time and frustration i do.  Fan controller is one of those things, now that i've had one, i don't think i could do without one.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Cowboy said:
			
		

> :hairpull: Well two weeks and still no fan speed controller. I will never use Ebay again and watch out for a place called HTG on Ebay. These guys are sound asleep. They have said they shipped it but don't have a tracking #. Yeah right. Even Ebay are dragging there heels.:hairpull: :hairpull:
> I want to reorder from the place that erwinsweeney recommended, but am waiting to make sure that I get my refund first.
> 
> I can spend 4 to 5 hundred hours a year in the saddle and not go out on my own. But yesterday and I think again today, I'll take out my horse for another fast and ferocious ride because I am so P.Oed., ole' rowdy is one fast QH, Quarter Horse. And I don't get to ride at my level often.:woohoo: :lama:



htgsupply? ive had nothing but great service from them.


----------



## Cowboy

wally150 said:
			
		

> htgsupply? ive had nothing but great service from them.


Yeah that's them. Glad things went well for you. Maybe it was an off day when I ordered. Got a refund and got them cheaper with the help of erwinsweeney.:woohoo:


----------



## Cowboy

Well Its time for another up date. I'll start with the tent that's up right now.

It's a 76"X76" who made it I have no idea.





I will use a 1000W lumatek ballast and a cool sun xxl reflector w/8" cooling reduced to 6" for my 440 cfm fan.






I am not pleased with the hangers on the overhead so I reinforced them with 1/2 pvc. not all that pleased with this tent overall.



I will be using 4 10 gal tubs for my next grow, which will be some Nivana Short rider and a mix of white widow and blackjack.




And here is the monster that's stopping me from starting another grow in my tent. I have all my lighting over these girls right now 400W, 600W and a 1000W, and they will be five weeks in bloom come Friday.






I have been fighting an urge to get another 1000W ballast, I can get one for about $200.00. But it is a long drive for me to Novato Ca. I can get them there cheaper than any where I have found on or off line. The reason is that they are made in two places and Novato is one.
My other tent is a 4'X4' secret jorden that I will use as my bloom room and I will let y'all know when it's up and going.
OK that last hit blurred my vision see y'all later.


----------



## erwinsweeney

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Well Its time for another up date. I'll start with the tent that's up right now.
> 
> It's a 76"X76" who made it I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 155419
> 
> 
> I will use a 1000W lumatek ballast and a cool sun xxl reflector w/8" cooling reduced to 6" for my 440 cfm fan.
> 
> View attachment 155420
> View attachment 155421
> View attachment 155422
> 
> 
> I am not pleased with the hangers on the overhead so I reinforced them with 1/2 pvc. not all that pleased with this tent overall.
> View attachment 155423
> 
> 
> I will be using 4 10 gal tubs for my next grow, which will be some Nivana Short rider and a mix of white widow and blackjack.
> 
> View attachment 155424
> 
> 
> And here is the monster that's stopping me from starting another grow in my tent. I have all my lighting over these girls right now 400W, 600W and a 1000W, and they will be five weeks in bloom come Friday.
> 
> View attachment 155425
> View attachment 155426
> View attachment 155427
> 
> 
> I have been fighting an urge to get another 1000W ballast, I can get one for about $200.00. But it is a long drive for me to Novato Ca. I can get them there cheaper than any where I have found on or off line. The reason is that they are made in two places and Novato is one.
> My other tent is a 4'X4' secret jorden that I will use as my bloom room and I will let y'all know when it's up and going.
> OK that last hit blurred my vision see y'all later.


 

Hi Cowboy.  So do you plant 1 in each 10gallon tub and let em go crazy or what?


----------



## Cowboy

Cleaned my glasses, not the last hit, I can see again.

What you are looking at erwin is 6 plants in one tub. I way over did it when I started this grow, my first hydro grow. believe me I will never do that again.
This is two photo's I toke today inside the tub.





I can't lift the lid any higher then 3" or 4 inches., just enough to stick a hose in and pump more nutes to them. About 4 gallons a day.



I will do two of the larger plants per tub, WW and blackjack, for the short rider I will do four per tub. I think will be OK because it dose not grow as big.


----------



## Locked

Hey Cowboy...what's all that spaghetti doing in your tub?? Or is that lo mein?


----------



## erwinsweeney

Dang Cowboy.  Thats like something off the Sci-Fi channel or something!  Do they ever grab at your hands when you feed em.  Nice lookin plants though.  Nice results for your first hydro grow.  I guess your a hydro advocate now?


----------



## Cowboy

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Cowboy...what's all that spaghetti doing in your tub?? Or is that lo mein?



:holysheep:Not spaghetti but :holysheep:

No erwinsweeney they don't grab me, they just caress my hands with love when I feed them. I talk to em all day when home and that's a lot.:hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd

Hey *Cowboy*,
That one pic of the roots reminds me of the movie "Motel Hell"-lol
I think I will "Toke in the tub a little later".
hmmm-thinking about how you could reinforce that hanger...
Nice pic though :aok:

*Erwinsweeney*,
Thanks again for that link-That IS good price for valueline-and the controller.
I'm seeing potential here.
:aok:


Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Wow Cowboy! i need to get into hydro


----------



## erwinsweeney

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Hey *Cowboy*,
> That one pic of the roots reminds me of the movie "Motel Hell"-lol
> I think I will "Toke in the tub a little later".
> hmmm-thinking about how you could reinforce that hanger...
> Nice pic though :aok:
> 
> *Erwinsweeney*,
> Thanks again for that link-That IS good price for valueline-and the controller.
> I'm seeing potential here.
> :aok:
> 
> 
> Gb


 
Hey Geezer.  Yeah, I wound up with 6" valueline, controller, and 25' of 6" duct for $132 shipped to the front door.  I like doing business with them.


----------



## GeezerBudd

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hey Geezer. Yeah, I wound up with 6" valueline, controller, and 25' of 6" duct for $132 shipped to the front door. I like doing business with them.


 
I'm looking at the 4 inch to use with the Carbonaire filter.I don't think I'll have any problem mating that with 5 inch ports. Which controller did you get?


Gb


----------



## GreenLantern7

Just read the whole thread, love it!  Gettin geared up for another grow and cant wait to pop some beans.  Had all my grows in tent(2.5"x4.5"x6.5") and just upgraded some of my equip. 400w Magnetic ballast out, 400w lumatec w/hortilux HPS in,(NO MORE BUZZIN! YAY!) Will post pics soon.


----------



## erwinsweeney

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the 4 inch to use with the Carbonaire filter.I don't think I'll have any problem mating that with 5 inch ports. Which controller did you get?
> 
> 
> Gb


 
Hi Geezer.  I didn't get the fantech one, I got the other.  Works perfectly, professionally made and wired.  I suppose either would be good, but thats the one I got.


----------



## LEFTHAND

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> How do you use the kitty litter to kill the odor?? very interested in this method?? do you just put it in the room where the tent is???
> 
> By the way I have a Homebox XL, (for 16-20 autos) a Clonebox, (to start 32 autos<<to get that target # of 16-20 female to male ratio] in jiffy pellets then into 18oz party cups) and a Homebox XS, (for breeding/pollinating 4 girls) will have pics soon once everything is set-up!!!!
> big-up to hamster for starting this!!!
> 
> hu$tle harder/hu$tle $marter:hubba:


 
*lol no you just dont put it in a tray in your tent.. you use it in you carbon filter.. instead of expencive carbon.. crystal kitty litter i do beleive its called..its silica kitty litter anyways.... hope this helps yas*
*LH*


----------



## GeezerBudd

erwinsweeney said:
			
		

> Hi Geezer. I didn't get the fantech one, I got the other. Works perfectly, professionally made and wired. I suppose either would be good, but thats the one I got.


 
Yep-router control, same one I'm gettin'
:aok:
I have seen those at Harbor Freight, too. Wonder if it's same one.
Thanks again for that link.
I like the location.
Location 
Location
Location
:rofl:


Gb


----------



## uptosumpn

LOL! Thanks!! 



			
				LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *lol no you just dont put it in a tray in your tent.. you use it in you carbon filter.. instead of expencive carbon.. crystal kitty litter i do beleive its called..its silica kitty litter anyways.... hope this helps yas*
> *LH*


----------



## Quiet Dez

For those of you running a carbon filter;  Are you running it all the time in sync with the lights, or are you cycling it on and off?   Or, is it all plant dependent?


----------



## erwinsweeney

Quiet Dez said:
			
		

> For those of you running a carbon filter; Are you running it all the time in sync with the lights, or are you cycling it on and off?  Or, is it all plant dependent?


 
Hi Dez.  I run my fan and carbon filter 24/7.  I run a fan controller, so when lights are on the fan runs almost full power, when the lights are off I run it very low.  Couple times I have turned the fan off for just a few minutes to do some adjusting in grow tent, and the dank smell immediately filled the whole room.  For me, I want that odor control all the time, day and night.  I also like the idea of having the air exchange going on day and night.  Just curious:  What would be the advantage of not running it 24/7?


----------



## Quiet Dez

One of the things I need to control is humidity.  Dry here.  Running it 24/7 decreases humidity to about 15%.


----------



## erwinsweeney

Quiet Dez said:
			
		

> One of the things I need to control is humidity. Dry here. Running it 24/7 decreases humidity to about 15%.


 
I live in the desert southwest.  My humidity has been stayin in the 40's in the tent so far.  Lack of humidity is much better than too much IMO.  I'm sure a lot of people would love the dry air we get.  You don't have to worry too much about odor?


----------



## Quiet Dez

EasyRyder.  So far the odor isn't too bad, but starting to make their presence known.  They started to flower about 5 days ago.  Man, these autos are fast!


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Quiet Dez said:
			
		

> EasyRyder. So far the odor isn't too bad, but starting to make their presence known. They started to flower about 5 days ago. Man, these autos are fast!



 gotta love em


----------



## tbomun

my tent.

its a Secret Jardin DR100L

Canfilter, 6" Ecoplus Supreme inline fan

400w hps, with 2 2ft. 6500k 24w tubes

currently 4 autos. 1 wk old.
 -LR2
 -Easyryder
 -Diesel
 -Smurfberry

What you think? comments, questions, concerns?

edit: not sure if we get to pick our number or assigned but if it aint taken #007 would be cool.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

ooo i like the setup man. when i go with an air cooled hood ill probably have my filter/reflector/fan setup just like that. is the fan outside the tent sucking air out?


----------



## GeezerBudd

tbomun,
I like the tower fan. Mine is getting a little crowded at the moment-lol
Nice setup! :aok:

Gb


----------



## jamexican686

Aright Hamster my man after a long time of preparation research and everyone's help I got My tent set up and almost everything ready to go for my 4 x 4 bloom room. Can I please be #1?  I turned my other room from my last grow, a lil 26" x 42" into my veg room which is working awesome. Through my system of bartering and trading, I traded my 400w HPS setup for a 4 x 8 hydro hut and a 250 MH setup AWESOME I must say. I turned it into a 4x4 hut just in case I want to expand later. Hope to have pics up soon need to get batteries.


----------



## tbomun

wally150 said:
			
		

> ooo i like the setup man. when i go with an air cooled hood ill probably have my filter/reflector/fan setup just like that. is the fan outside the tent sucking air out?



yea the inline fan is outside the tent, on top shelf of closet. i used my existing a/c vent thats in my closet to vent the exhaust into attic.  i didnt see a need for cooling/heating my closet, so went into attic, cut an sealed a/c duct to room. then attached a straight register boot to existing a/c vent. ill snap a quick photo. dont laugh at the duct tape job!  it didnt sit flush, had to seal some how. its not 100% air tight, but sufficient.


----------



## Locked

jamexican686 said:
			
		

> Aright Hamster my man after a long time of preparation research and everyone's help I got My tent set up and almost everything ready to go for my 4 x 4 bloom room. Can I please be #1?  I turned my other room from my last grow, a lil 26" x 42" into my veg room which is working awesome. Through my system of bartering and trading, I traded my 400w HPS setup for a 4 x 8 hydro hut and a 250 MH setup AWESOME I must say. I turned it into a 4x4 hut just in case I want to expand later. Hope to have pics up soon need to get batteries.



Got ya down....  Welcome to the TGC


----------



## Locked

Welcome to tbomun and GreenLantern7...tbomun what number wld you like?


----------



## tbomun

007  would be cool if available.  if not 3.14159265 works too.


----------



## uptosumpn

Hey ham I will post pics of my "tents" when the last one arrives tomm, (hopefully) < that one is for my breeding...a small 1.9' x 1.9' x 3.9' homebox XS....Can I get #69 if no one has it?  Thanks


----------



## ross.limited

Hello Tent Enthusiasts!!!

Sorry for being so impatient of applying for this nice club as the equipment, currently in its shipping boxes, arrived just yesterday. I got to clean and remove a lot of stuff from the attic where I chose to get together all this gear. How do you find my equipment:  Homebox Silver L; Extractor 365m3/h with this capacity being met by the carbon filter as well; the Honeywell vent is going to interact with the plants in a way of giving them a cool breeze (very silent and effective recommended!), ducting 5 meters ( sorry for the metric system guys), and this small vent over there I plan to use it as a cooling unit for the lamp. The latest being 400W HPS with casual reflector soon to be replaced with a Cooltube not ordered yet. So how do you thing all of this will do fine? Oh and forgot to mention that I am currently growing in soil but next one will be a DWC setup. I can't wait to put it together may be next couple of days!

Thank you Fellas!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble

nice pile of grow room supplies you got there. the hamster and I also love those fans  right hammy?


----------



## Locked

That we do wally...I hve been running those turbo fans non stop for months and months and they are still good to go....welcome Brother Ross....what number wld you like? Also if you hve not already done so sign up in the group memberships area....thanks.


----------



## uptosumpn

how you sign up again?? and damm, I forgot how to post pics!!!!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> how you sign up again?? and damm, I forgot how to post pics!!!!



Left hand corner click user cp..then left side click group memberships...then select TGC...

Pics>>>Go advanced, click manage attachments, upload your pics....


----------



## uptosumpn

THANKS HAM! AND i WOUD LIKE #69 IF ITS AVAIL??


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> THANKS HAM! AND i WOUD LIKE #69 IF ITS AVAIL??



I already got you up on the Big Board in the first post of this thread....# 69:holysheep:


----------



## uptosumpn

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## uptosumpn

I Will Be Using 3 Tents, (homebox Xl, Clonebox & Homebox Xs)....still Waiting On The Small One.... Those Azzholez Shipped It Out 5 Dayz After I Placed Order, Was Supposed To Get It Today, Maybe Tomm. Anywayz, Here Iz What I'm Working Wid...will Update When Other Tent Gets Here As Well As When Main Tent And Room Is Finished Setting-up...who Said Growing Wasn't Real Work??? This Stuff Is Time Consuming When Puttin It All Together By Yourself!!! But Well Worth It It The End...ya Feel Mi,,,,,


----------



## ross.limited

Good morning, to all on this longitudes and latitudes and to all who will experience it within the next 24 hours throughout the World!

Thank you for the warm welcome! As far as I checked 673 is free so I will grab it if I may. I better get to work to get this pieces of gear to a composition. As soon as I am ready i will post pictures.

Thank you


----------



## budculese

hi tent growers , i need some advise .
i'm thinking real hard about a 3x3 tent ,and i'm wondering what brands you all recommend ? and where to buy ?any help will be appreciated like any draw backs or tents to avoid or things you like about your brand , thank you(feel free to pm me about this)


----------



## lordhighlama

are you going to be using this tent for veg or flower budculese?
I would suggest if planning on using this tent for flower to go with one of the name brand tents.  Ebay tents will do just fine for a veg tent IMO.


----------



## budculese

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> are you going to be using this tent for veg or flower budculese?
> I would suggest if planning on using this tent for flower to go with one of the name brand tents. Ebay tents will do just fine for a veg tent IMO.


flowering only , i got a 400w hps with cool tube to put in the tent


----------



## lordhighlama

I've bought two different ebay tents and a secret jardin.  
The secret jardin is so superior in every way, zippers, light leaks, exhaust ports, frames, fabric... I can keep going.  lol

Just something to keep in mind, is all.

You could get away with a ebay tent but in the long run the name brand models will save you money.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

what are the name brand models? cuz i got a 3x3 tent from ebay and it looks like there to many light leaks just thro the zipper for me to use it as a flower  thats y i stick with autos no need to worry about light leaks or scheduals. im gonna be getting 2x2x 5 tent right away what would be the best 1?


----------



## Locked

You have to do a lil research when buying tents on ebay...I have 3 no name brand tents and have had no problems with light leaks....the zippers on mine have a flap of material that covers them on the outside and no light gets through.   Jmo

Oh and if you are gonna use it to flower make sure you get one with enough height...you will be happy you did.


----------



## Locked

Anybody who joined and was lost due to the crash pm me and I will get you back up in the first post.


----------



## lordhighlama

even those flaps over the zippers don't keep all the light out, have you zipped yourself into one of those tents hammy?

I was surprised the first time I did... huge diff from my secret jardin to the ebay models.


----------



## maineharvest

Whats up fellow tent growers! I just joined the club, do I get to just pic a number now?


----------



## maineharvest

ee


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   TGC


Happy Smokeing
:48:


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Whats up fellow tent growers! I just joined the club, do I get to just pic a number now?



Post up a pic of your set up and pick a number...welcome aboard.


----------



## budculese

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I've bought two different ebay tents and a secret jardin.
> The secret jardin is so superior in every way, zippers, light leaks, exhaust ports, frames, fabric... I can keep going. lol
> 
> Just something to keep in mind, is all.
> 
> You could get away with a ebay tent but in the long run the name brand models will save you money.


s j is what i've been leaning towards, i seen a report card on differant brands and secret jardin was only one with an "a" in "light proof"the rest where "c" or worse and 2 of those where more $


----------



## maineharvest

I bought my tent off of ebay for $82 a few years ago and it has a bunch of rips in it, it leaks all kinds of light, I have tons of duct tape on it to block the leaks, and two of the zippers are junk.  I had to do some of my own sewing on it too.  It has been through a lot, being taken down and setup in a different location a bunch of times but still my tent has basically fallen apart. 

But Im still using it hahaha!


----------



## maineharvest

I posted my pics of my tent in a different thread so it wont let me post them in here.  Ill get some new pics later on today.


----------



## maineharvest

Could I have the number 29?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I posted my pics of my tent in a different thread so it wont let me post them in here. Ill get some new pics later on today.


 

if ya right click the pic ya wanna use..then click"open in paint"..I then click the pencil and make a dot somewhere in the pic..I then close the window and it asks if I wanna save changes..I click yes...I have just changed this pic and can now use it again...I do this as manny times as I need..hope that helps..But Im sure New pics would be liked as well...


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Jericho

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> if ya right click the pic ya wanna use..then click"open in paint"..I then click the pencil and make a dot somewhere in the pic..I then close the window and it asks if I wanna save changes..I click yes...I have just changed this pic and can now use it again...I do this as manny times as I need..hope that helps..But Im sure New pics would be liked as well...
> 
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



You should just be able to rename the original file on your pc and then upload it. That way site will not know it is the same pic. 
If you want to keep name the same then just copy the file and paste it on the same page and change the name of that one and delete when done.


----------



## lordhighlama

budculese said:
			
		

> s j is what i've been leaning towards, i seen a report card on differant brands and secret jardin was only one with an "a" in "light proof"the rest where "c" or worse and 2 of those where more $



You will be very happy with the secret jardin... Very nice tent.


----------



## maineharvest

Here is a few pics of what Im working with.  The clones are not looking so great at the moment but I think they will start to take off In a few more days.  Im thinking about getting a 1000hps instead of using two 400hps.  One lamp would be easier to ventilate and would be less cords running through the tent.  What do yall think?

View attachment IMG_2471.JPG


View attachment IMG_2473.JPG


View attachment IMG_2472.JPG


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hello!!

I got a 5ft x 5ft x 6'6ft no name grow tent from TheLAShop. 

I'll post pics later tonight hopefully but I want #6446


----------



## Locked

Got the first post updated...anybody else not see there name listed pm me and I will take care of it...welcome to all those who have recently joined or re-joined because of the great crash...


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Here is a few pics of what Im working with. The clones are not looking so great at the moment but I think they will start to take off In a few more days. Im thinking about getting a 1000hps instead of using two 400hps. One lamp would be easier to ventilate and would be less cords running through the tent. What do yall think?


 
Yep

Tent back up. Will be used for small amount of veg time, full organic for multi strain grow. Then switched out to my old reliable 12 spot Ebb, which will more than likely be filled with Larry OG.

View attachment IMG_0584 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_0587 (1024x683) (800x534).jpg


----------



## maineharvest

Nice set up NC.  How big is that tent?


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice set up NC. How big is that tent?


 
8x4x7


----------



## 420_Osborn

here is the outside of my tent. If you want to see the inside shot look at my grow journal

View attachment outside tent.jpg


----------



## cmd420

Howdy!

I have a 4x4, a 5x5 and an 8x4 tent.. 

for the two smaller tents, each have a 6" exhaust fan.. 

no intake, just sucked in walls.. 

same thing for the 8x4 tent, except there are two 6" exhaust fans..

no intake holes.. just sucked in walls..

Should I put in a little 4" intake or something? 

Or just use passive intake by opening the flaps when the light are on.. (or all the time?)

Not change anything?

what's the call?

thx fam


----------



## 420_Osborn

I run passive intake as well...But once the temps get hotter around my area I'm going to have to run active intake and eventually buy an A/C


----------



## nouvellechef

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> 
> I have a 4x4, a 5x5 and an 8x4 tent..
> 
> for the two smaller tents, each have a 6" exhaust fan..
> 
> no intake, just sucked in walls..
> 
> same thing for the 8x4 tent, except there are two 6" exhaust fans..
> 
> no intake holes.. just sucked in walls..
> 
> Should I put in a little 4" intake or something?
> 
> Or just use passive intake by opening the flaps when the light are on.. (or all the time?)
> 
> Not change anything?
> 
> what's the call?
> 
> thx fam



Well air is coming in from somewhere. There not airtight. 2, 6" in 4x8? Whowzer! Mega air. The tents dont have flaps at bottom on all sides? If you pit piece of velcro and use it to prop up, walls wont sucked in too much. Still a little though.


----------



## HTIDHILLY

some ov these set ups awsom!!! think ill be upgradeing after my first set up if it goes to plan


----------



## lordhighlama

Knew ud like this thread!


----------



## HTIDHILLY

can i join seems i have a jardin?? lol... need some help over on my form if u get a mo lord...


----------



## Locked

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> 
> I have a 4x4, a 5x5 and an 8x4 tent..
> 
> for the two smaller tents, each have a 6" exhaust fan..
> 
> no intake, just sucked in walls..
> 
> same thing for the 8x4 tent, except there are two 6" exhaust fans..
> 
> no intake holes.. just sucked in walls..
> 
> Should I put in a little 4" intake or something?
> 
> Or just use passive intake by opening the flaps when the light are on.. (or all the time?)
> 
> Not change anything?
> 
> what's the call?
> 
> thx fam



All my tents have passive intakes along the bottom...1 on each side and one along the back. I use a 6 inch inline to pull air from the tent and the passive I takes allow cool/fresh air in along the bottom. I have never had a problem with the small amount of light that gets in along the bottom. Maybe if the plants were tiny there wld be problems but my ladies are all tall enough that the tiny amount of light does not bother them.


----------



## lordhighlama

in my veg tent I use the flaps along the bottom, for flower I just ran a 6" duct through the lowest hole in my tent and leave it on the floor.  Both are passive.


----------



## lordhighlama

just realized that this was lost in the crash
here is my setup...

View attachment venting1.jpg


View attachment venting2.jpg


View attachment veg tent1.jpg


View attachment venting4.jpg


both tents run off of the same 550cfm exhaust fan which pulls air through the system.  Intake runs from a screened intake in another room then into the veg tent, another duct connects the two tents together and then exhausts from the flower tent back into the other room.


----------



## maineharvest

Thats good to know Hammy.  I have the two flaps on the bottom of my tent all duct tape shut because I was worried about light leaks.  So it definitely helps with the air flow?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thats good to know Hammy.  I have the two flaps on the bottom of my tent all duct tape shut because I was worried about light leaks.  So it definitely helps with the air flow?



Not only does it help it is what they are there for...


----------



## cmd420

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> in my veg tent I use the flaps along the bottom, for flower I just ran a 6" duct through the lowest hole in my tent and leave it on the floor. Both are passive.


 
that's what I was figuring to do..

or open the flaps like Hammy..

onward...

thx ya'll


----------



## HTIDHILLY

Top Advice !!!! and cheers lord that diagram helped a billion... who runs this group can i join??


----------



## maineharvest

Do you guys have the flaps opened right up or do you just leave the flaps down but dont tape it.  If I opened the flaps all the way then a ton of light would get in and I dont want hermies or any problems with reveg when I start to flower.


----------



## lordhighlama

leave the flaps down, they will still be pulling air in.


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> leave the flaps down, they will still be pulling air in.



:yeahthat:

The force of the air being drawn in will raise the flaps enough....


----------



## Locked

HTIDHILLY said:
			
		

> Top Advice !!!! and cheers lord that diagram helped a billion... who runs this group can i join??




Post up a pic of your set up and follow the instructions in the very first post of this thread...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  TGC..just passing through ..Here:48:  


Yall Keep M Green


----------



## maineharvest

Here is a couple update pics tent.  The clones are starting to green up a bit and show some new growth.  Spidermites are just about gone now.  Today I noticed a large amount of mites on only a few leaves so I think the survivors are all congregating on the few leaves that I probably missed with the spray or only hit lightly.  Im thinking they will be ready for 12/12 very soon.  View attachment IMG_2494.JPG


View attachment IMG_2496.JPG


View attachment IMG_2495.JPG


View attachment IMG_2493.JPG


----------



## maineharvest

I went to the grow shop today and got a few upgrades for the tent.  I got two enclosed Super Nova reflectors, a 170cfm inline fan, two sets of these cool light hangers, and some hardware.  Of course I forgot to get one piece and didnt realize it until the ride home.  

Any tips or suggestions to setting up ventilation are welcome.  Such as where and how to hang the fan, how to run the ducting and anything else.View attachment IMG_2497.JPG


View attachment IMG_2498.JPG


View attachment IMG_2500.JPG


View attachment IMG_2505.JPG


----------



## nouvellechef

Picassa not showing your pics either... Weird. Best advice is keep duct length and fan all tight and short as possible.


----------



## maineharvest

You cant see the pics?  I can.  Holey **** this fan weighs like ten pounds.  Between the weight of the lights and this fan my tent might collapse on me.


----------



## Locked

Nice haul.....ditch those yo yo hangers and get some pro-grips...you will be glad you did. Best hangers hands down.

You cld mount the fan outside the tent but 170 cfm is not that big to begin with I wld hate to lose a bunch of power by doing a long run.


----------



## maineharvest

At the shop they had the fan ziptied to one of the vertical poles to the tent and on  another tent they had the fan just dropped right on top of the tent and it vented straight out the hole in the top.  Im thinking that I will try the ziptie method and see how that works out. 

Hammy, I cant even tell you how happy I am with these hangers.  They had about 20 lights hanging up at the shop and half were hung with these hangers so I got to see how they worked and was very impressed.  I have been using chains and S hooks for years now and  I am so happy to throw all that crap away.  On these new hangers you just set the desired tension, depending on the weight of the light, and then you can pull the light up or down and it will lock itself in position.


----------



## maineharvest

Hammster I also ordered some Chem4 x SFVOG from SOW last week.  I am thinking about getting the Corleone Kush from the Attitude, its only $88 right now.  Your grows inspired me to try the Cali Connection gear.  I almost got the Larry but I wanted to try something I haven't seen grown on MP yet.   I know I already asked you but did you get your beans from SOW?


----------



## johnp

View attachment 016.JPG
View attachment 014.JPG
just started with my first tent and am using it for cloning


----------



## glderguy

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> in my veg tent I use the flaps along the bottom, for flower I just ran a 6" duct through the lowest hole in my tent and leave it on the floor. Both are passive.


 
I too have a  tent, small one, 3x3x6 and I also use passive ducts thru the two bottom holes and leave the flaps shut.  On my passive duct/intakes I filter the air with high quality, dust/mold/mite filter media shown in attached pic.  Thanks. 

View attachment IMGA0311.jpg


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hammster I also ordered some Chem4 x SFVOG from SOW last week.  I am thinking about getting the Corleone Kush from the Attitude, its only $88 right now.  Your grows inspired me to try the Cali Connection gear.  I almost got the Larry but I wanted to try something I haven't seen grown on MP yet.   I know I already asked you but did you get your beans from SOW?



Thanks for the kind words bro....I did indeed get my Larry OG beans from SOW...I believe I paid 125 for them back then. Price was steep but I got a keeper cut that is just stellar so it was worth it.


----------



## Locked

glderguy said:
			
		

> I too have a  tent, small one, 3x3x6 and I also use passive ducts thru the two bottom holes and leave the flaps shut.  On my passive duct/intakes I filter the air with high quality, dust/mold/mite filter media shown in attached pic.  Thanks.




Do you have a number you wld like glder?


----------



## maineharvest

Ive got a few update pics of the tent for yall.  Yesterday I got the exhaust hooked up and got both lights going.  One of my two lights wasnt compatible with the hoods I bought so I had to completely disassemble one light to get it off of its reflector and into the new one.  

The temps are still at 80 degrees during lights on but I can now get the two lights about 12 inches from the canopy.


----------



## lordhighlama

looks sweet maineharvest!


----------



## maineharvest

Any guesses what the deficiency is in the leaves pictured above?  You can see the interveinal yellowing.  Im thinking it is an N def.  I hit them with some Grow Big so we will see if that helps.  I also gave them a small dose of Cal Mag.


----------



## glderguy

I like cool tube/air cooled lights as well.  I also use the exhaust from light to warm tent on those really cold nights where I actually need to warm temps up
in the grow area.  Nice to be able to place light so close to plants isnt it!


----------



## Locked

First post has been updated....welcome to our newest members.


----------



## hairpin100

Hopefully this will be a link to some pics of my tenthttp://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=658469&mode=linear


----------



## Jericho

Try that again hairpin, it didnt work hehe.


----------



## hairpin100

Think i`ll just put them in this post, haven`t got the hang of links yet  
[URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161266&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161266&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161264&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161264&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161265&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161265&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161267&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161267&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548[/URL] [URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161268&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161268&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1299176548[/URL] :yay: Here u go jericho,    hopefully


----------



## hairpin100

knew i started smoking too early today


----------



## Locked

Cool doggie...


----------



## hairpin100

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Cool doggie...


 
You`ve had a bit of a makeover on you`re avatar aint you hamster, or it could be my short-term memory loss


----------



## bho_expertz

Can i join ? HomeBox XL. If i can choose ... 13420.


----------



## maineharvest

I was wondering where this thread went.  I had to chop the plants three weeks early do to moving.  The tent will be up and going sometime this weekend and I will be moving my Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush into it and going  12/12 right away.


----------



## Locked

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Can i join ? HomeBox XL. If i can choose ... 13420.



Follow the directions in the first post of this thread.....welcome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Tent Growers


Happy Growing


----------



## sickbiker

heres a link to pics of my tent setup and grow http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55058


----------



## nouvellechef

Heres the tent finally set up the way it was originally envisioned. 2, 1k's and a CAP filter fit like a glove.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *nouvllechef*...How are the Ladies likeing it?

mojo for the ones camping out in that tent..
:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *nouvllechef*...How are the Ladies likeing it?
> 
> mojo for the ones camping out in that tent..
> :48:



Rather have 600's in there. But not gonna buy ballasts just for that. Thanx


----------



## puasurfs

Happy Mother's Day~

Ok, so... I finally found you guys!

I wrote an Aloha note then realized I posted it to the wrong section... bummer. I have new pics up of my new tent and set up I will post them up for you later today or tomorrow.

I will be needing some help with a filter set up soon so I will post that as well!

P.S. I have a rescue blue heeler that I named "Hammy", or "Hamster-Head"... just FYI!  :rofl:


----------



## Locked

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Happy Mother's Day~
> 
> Ok, so... I finally found you guys!
> 
> I wrote an Aloha note then realized I posted it to the wrong section... bummer. I have new pics up of my new tent and set up I will post them up for you later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I will be needing some help with a filter set up soon so I will post that as well!
> 
> P.S. I have a rescue blue heeler that I named "Hammy", or "Hamster-Head"... just FYI!  :rofl:



Lol...


----------



## Wetdog

Better late than never I guess. LOL

Hammy, just put in a request to join, cause I have a question that sounds so noob, I just didn't want to ask in an open forum.

My tent is a GL-145, 3'11"x3'11"x ??.

This is kinda a one shot deal. I'm wondering about the number of 5 gallon buckets ya'll would run in this. I can fit 9 in there, but thinking more like 6.

Here's the situation:

I'm making new moms. The old ones just got a bit too gnarly after 1 1/2 years. These will be LST'ed and Bonsai, but I made like 12 and will keep the 2 that come out the best AFA shape, limb growth and that sort of thing. They are all the same strain and are clones.

I normally do a SoG grow with ~25 cuts/run, in 1gal square pots. By the time I pick my 2 or 3 moms, I will still have the leftovers that will be much larger/spread out than what I normally do.

Figured I'd veg them a bit more and do just a few in 5 gal buckets, which I've never really done before. Like I said, I can cram 9 buckets in there, but I'm leaning more towards 6 or so. Just like I can cram 36 of the gal sq pots on my table, but usually run no more than 25. LOL, I like to leave a little elbow room.

The strain is an un-named Indica, that even outside barely reached 3' tall. Bushy tho.

I need some advice from those who do fewer and larger plants.

Thanks Guys and Ladies!

Wet


----------



## bho_expertz

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Heres the tent finally set up the way it was originally envisioned. 2, 1k's and a CAP filter fit like a glove.



2 1000 watts ??????? :holysheep:


----------



## Locked

Wet I will get ya all squared away membership wise when I get home from work....what number wld ya like? Taken numbers are listed in the first post.

I wish I cld help ya but I am a strain ***** who grows in one gallon pots just so I *can* stuff my 4x4 tent....lol.  I do 9 in a 4x4 no problem.


----------



## lordhighlama

wet, the most I've done in my 4x4 is 9 in 3gal bags.  I'm now doing 4 in 3gal nursery pots and they have filled the whole space.  They are all over 2ft right now.  I would suggest going no more than 4, but I'm sure you could squeeze in 6.  Just not sure you'll see a yeild increase.


----------



## jc2010

hello i am new to this forum and growing. i have just purchased a 2ftx4ftx50in tent with a 400 watt cool tube and carbon scruber. i also orderd multiple strains from the single seed, i figured autos would make the tent work fine seen as i am in an apartment. the ballast i purchased can run mh or hps. how does this setup look am i going in the rite direction. i will be growing in 3.5 gallon buckets with holes drilled in it. the strains i purchased are all autos as follows. ak47xblueberry, m15, russian rocket fuel, purple mazar, sweet coffee ryder, vertigo, lemon skunk, and pineapple express. i am using fox farm trio with molasses. not sure of soil yet any ideas?


----------



## Locked

They have an auto pineapple express?


----------



## jc2010

yes they do. i couldnt pass it up here is the link rite to it for you.  
hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/barneys-farm-pineapple-express-automatic[/URL]


----------



## lordhighlama

jc2010 said:
			
		

> hello i am new to this forum and growing. i have just purchased a 2ftx4ftx50in tent with a 400 watt cool tube and carbon scruber. i also orderd multiple strains from the single seed, i figured autos would make the tent work fine seen as i am in an apartment. the ballast i purchased can run mh or hps. how does this setup look am i going in the rite direction. i will be growing in 3.5 gallon buckets with holes drilled in it. the strains i purchased are all autos as follows. ak47xblueberry, m15, russian rocket fuel, purple mazar, sweet coffee ryder, vertigo, lemon skunk, and pineapple express. i am using fox farm trio with molasses. not sure of soil yet any ideas?


 
Looks good jc,, sounds like some sweet auto's there.
I ran fox farm for almost two years and they were great nutes.  As long as you get your hands on un-nuted soil you'll be good.  Pro-mix, roots organic, or sunshine #4 is great if you can find any of them


----------



## jc2010

thanks for the ideas on soil. i was thinking some organic top soil with alot of perlite mixed in. just something cheap. i was hoping to get a varity of autos so i have a different smoke for different times. any ideas on how to use the fox farm for the autos. i dont wana over do it.


----------



## lordhighlama

jaam ran a whole slug of auto's through with foxfarm, he has switched over to organic now but I'd catch up with him if I were you.  

I've never ran auto's so I'm no help, sorry!


----------



## Locked

Just feed your autos like 12-12 strains basically. I wld go no nutes for the first 10-14 days and then maybe a 1/2 strength feeding of veg nutes and then start the switch over to bloom nutes as the autos start to flower. I don't run autos anymore though....just as easy to run from clone for me.


----------



## jc2010

thanks guys. i just got my seeds in the mail today they sent me a big band and a bcn diesel auto as my freebies thank you for the advice on the nutes.i will start a GJ as soon as the beans pop. and another quick question is it gunna be ok to use the hps all the way threw???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pass this around the tents

:48:


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> pass this around the tents
> 
> :48:




Got it 4u...thanks...:48:   Who wants it next?


----------



## 420_Osborn

:48: I got it...

Next?


----------



## jc2010

:48: thanks next


----------



## sweetgreen

Pass it to the left please! :48: ....ahh yes....next

PS: My setup; 2 Secret Jardin DR120II's, flowering on left, vegging that mother on the right and as soon as the left tent is done flowering I'm going to set up a perpetual 2 tent grow. I also have a little DP120 propagator tent in the room for cuttings. 

I had it set up this way because I need to get strains and cuttings ready for an outdoor season.

Tents rule!


----------



## bho_expertz

i was in need of that THANKS !!!!


:48:


----------



## Locked

I will take that for a bit....:48:


Nice tents sweetgreen......

Next?    :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks like I made it back in time

:48:  thanks *Hammy*....I thaught I collected a Number back when..on account I plan to get a 3x4x6 tent for the House..mainly for Breeding  to replace my breed room...so If I can I would like same as BHC#.*123*..I didnt see it in use yet...so please stamp that one for 4me


Sweeeeeet  its still burning

Next:48:


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks like I made it back in time
> 
> :48:  thanks *Hammy*....I thaught I collected a Number back when..on account I plan to get a 3x4x6 tent for the House..mainly for Breeding  to replace my breed room...so If I can I would like same as BHC#.*123*..I didnt see it in use yet...so please stamp that one for 4me
> 
> 
> Sweeeeeet  its still burning
> 
> Next:48:




You got it 4u.....123 it is...


----------



## xRedkiller03x

Now that my Tent is fully set up i want in this club! 

Tent Specs: 
6" 400Watt Cooltube with Digital Ballast.
6" S&P TD150 Inline fan(perfect for stealth,very quite)
6" insulated Ducting.

To See pics of it go to my Grow Journal i wanted to post it here but it wouldnt let me.

Hey Hamster i would like #3


----------



## Locked

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Now that my Tent is fully set up i want in this club!
> 
> Tent Specs:
> 6" 400Watt Cooltube with Digital Ballast.
> 6" S&P TD150 Inline fan(perfect for stealth,very quite)
> 6" insulated Ducting.
> 
> To See pics of it go to my Grow Journal i wanted to post it here but it wouldnt let me.
> 
> Hey Hamster i would like #3




Sign up and post up a pic of your setup. Signup instructions are in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You got it 4u.....123 it is...


 



Shaweeeet:yay:


thanks my friend...Ill be sure to post it up when I get one....what does everyone recomend for me to get..I am only going to use for Breeding  and looking at a 2x3  with a 600HPS ...or ya think its too much?..but ya know me...GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!!!


take care and be safe everyone....:48:


----------



## lordhighlama

Secret jardin is the bomb 4u.


----------



## PocketRadzys

Watup tentrockers!!!

Got any room in the crew 4 an Aussie?

I'm not yet up n running, recently had a burglary @ my house (horrible experience) so I wanna get my crib secure n locked down b4 I begin. Being the 1st indoor grow of my very own, I'm expecting some teething problems& I want 2 have stuff like weather temps etc working in my favour 2 ensure success. I can post links or details of my setup in the meantime if needed.

So if u'll have me under those circumstances, I'd b honoured 2 join the TGC.

Either way I'll b eagerly following & absorbing all the priceless info here. Special shout out 2 Hampster 4 getting the ball rolling plus every1 else who shares their precious info, much appreciated.

Cheers people, absolutely love this thread.


----------



## Locked

PocketRadzys said:
			
		

> Watup tentrockers!!!
> 
> Got any room in the crew 4 an Aussie?
> 
> I'm not yet up n running, recently had a burglary @ my house (horrible experience) so I wanna get my crib secure n locked down b4 I begin. Being the 1st indoor grow of my very own, I'm expecting some teething problems& I want 2 have stuff like weather temps etc working in my favour 2 ensure success. I can post links or details of my setup in the meantime if needed.
> 
> So if u'll have me under those circumstances, I'd b honoured 2 join the TGC.
> 
> Either way I'll b eagerly following & absorbing all the priceless info here. Special shout out 2 Hampster 4 getting the ball rolling plus every1 else who shares their precious info, much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers people, absolutely love this thread.




I got ya brosef....you are all sqrd away. Welcome to the TGC.....


----------



## Locked

If anybody else signs up for the TGC please shoot me a pm as well as signing up....for some reason I don't get notified when people join up. 

Thanks peeps.


Keep those tents cool......


----------



## PocketRadzys

Hope the interest hasn't dwindled 4 this thread, hopefully I'll post some pics in the not too distant future.

 My tent seems 2 b an aussie produced bootleg of a 4 x 4 secret jardin design.

 I wish manufacturers would stop using colour 4 the trim on the outside of tents. Mine would almost look like some kind of fabric wardrobe if it wasnt 4 the bright orange trim & "indoor elements" logo on the front. 

Looks like my whole bedroom will become the lab, behind a closed door. Not that I'm complaining, I like the idea. Bringing Skunkenstein 2 life in the private dungeon!


----------



## Locked

We will get this thread grooving again as soon as the hot summer is over.....a lot of us indoor growers take the summer off because battling the heat is no fun.  I currently only hve a 2x4x5 mom/clone tent going with a T5 set up and I still shut the tent down during the day and let my girls bath in natural sunlight....too hot during the day for even the T5's this summer.

PR throw those pics up when you can...no rush.


----------



## PocketRadzys

Yeah I think summer tenting might b a bit of a worry til I get some more experience under my belt.

Pics might b a way off so I included an ebay link of the main components in my setup:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/INDOOR-E...Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item2eb6d495e5

On a side note, I'm pretty sure I've tracked down the junkie scumbags who have been breaking in2 my house. Not excactly sure what my revenge plan is gonna b but I got a pretty active imagination!

Anyway, look 4ward 2 this thread starting up again as ur grow season comes around.

Later folks!


----------



## dontknowmuch

anyone know where I can pick up a decent tent for around $100 roughly 4x4x7 ? I have seen a few on ebay but not sure which one I should get. any recommendations?


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> anyone know where I can pick up a decent tent for around $100 roughly 4x4x7 ? I have seen a few on ebay but not sure which one I should get. any recommendations?



I think I paid a 129.00 shipped to my door for my 4x4x6.5. Got it on ebay...you hve to do your research on there. I always check the seleers feedback carefully before ordering.


----------



## tommyvuitton

I have got a Secret Jardin DR240W.  2.4 meters wide, 1.2 meters deep, 2 meters high.

Running 2x Nexgen 1000w ballasts with the Digilux HPS bulbs putting out 310000 lumens.  

Can i get number 325?


----------



## Locked

Welcome to the TGC and MP tommyvuitton.....


----------



## tommyvuitton

Thanks, great thread!


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice tent and equipment


----------



## dontknowmuch

so I am not seeing any tents wider than 4 feet on ebay,,do you think I could squeeze in a 4ft 8 bulb T5 in a 4x4x7 tent or is that pushing it? maybe ditch the 4ft bulbs and go with 2 footers if I can get enough lumens to veg?


----------



## Locked

I am running a 4 bulb 4 foot HO T5 setup in my 2x4x5 tent....you shld hve no problem. You might be a lil short lumen wise though. 48,000 lumens needed for veg in a 4x4 area. Believe and 8 bulb 4 foot setup shld be good for 40,000 I believe.


----------



## tommyvuitton

Thx bho,  been saving for a long to get this setup!  I can defiantly say that the blockbuster hoods are the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Locked

Some pics of my current setup......


Filter.....(not hooked up)




Cool Tube 600W HPS



6 inch inline fan


3 Happy Ladies a cpl days into flower. Pre 98 Bubba and 2 LArry OG


----------



## dontknowmuch

thanks for that I will be tenting soon myself, May I ask where you are intaking from. Is it outside air or just the air in the room outside your tent? I ask because I am going to intake from outside but I am pretty worried about the cold nights ahead


----------



## Sol

Is that your 4x4 with a 600 in it? Um Hammy, i mean


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> thanks for that I will be tenting soon myself, May I ask where you are intaking from. Is it outside air or just the air in the room outside your tent? I ask because I am going to intake from outside but I am pretty worried about the cold nights ahead




I hve three passive intakes along the bottom of the tent....they draw their air from the room. I open and close windows in the room to varying degrees to maintain cool temps. Right now we cooled off where I am big time outside so keeping them cool is easy.  The warm air is vented out a window.

Through out most of winter I barely hve to crack a window much to cool that room plus I run my lights at night to battle the colder temps.  Jmo


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I run my lights at night to battle the colder temps.




I thought about this cause Im gonna have heating issues later this winter, but I dont think I could stop running in there 45 times  a day lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I thought about this cause Im gonna have heating issues later this winter, but I dont think I could stop running in there 45 times  a day lol.



Depending on your climate, it might not make a difference.  It gets cold enough where I live that I need auxilary heat in my flowering space when the lights are off in the winter, regardless of whether they are running at night or during the day.


----------



## dontknowmuch

How cool can it get in my space before I have to drag out the portable heater and does anyone know a good energy efficient electric heater.Should I go oil or spot? Hey Ham I dont have any windows I can open so I am drilling vent holes through the wall to outside and running ducting to the tent, or I may just run into room. Will have to experiment. I Will set the tent up when I start flowers in a couple months


----------



## PocketRadzys

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> How cool can it get in my space before I have to drag out the portable heater and does anyone know a good energy efficient electric heater.Should I go oil or spot? Hey Ham I dont have any windows I can open so I am drilling vent holes through the wall to outside and running ducting to the tent, or I may just run into room. Will have to experiment. I Will set the tent up when I start flowers in a couple months



I can't confirm whether this works personally but I read about a guy who used an electric blanket 2 warm his tent during lights off. He actually had it inside the tent on the floor, but I'd b worried about it causing a fire if water got near it. Might not b as much of an issue if u were growing in soil (less chance of water spillage/leakage than hydro). Probably safer 2 have it underneath the tent, I'm sure there would b enough heat transfer. U could hook up the blanket 2 a thermostat w/ probe & set it up that way.

Not sure how much electricity the blankets use or even if they would provide significant heat, but it should transfer the heat 2 the roots more effectively than other forms of heating. Assuming ur girls aren't raised high up off the floor that is. While ur experimenting u could try it if u already have an electric blanket, or maybe the more experienced folk out there have any thoughts on it?

This idea may be a dead end but just thought I'd throw it in the mix, always nice 2 have options. I like that whatever our problems are, the minds of TGC are ticking over 4 a solution... nice 1!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   TGC


Nice Tent *HAmmy*...I have a friend thats looking into one and told them of this site and this club, and how yall will help them more by them reading this thread then any of the Grow shop gurus will ever do...very clean setup..

*TheHempGodess*....I have issues here as well com Christmas time and my flower rooms lights are off..realy didnt want to put heater in them...so I put a 70cfm  duct fan with timer on top of the rooms and will atleast get the heat from the veg area flowing in when lights out...aint tried it yet...but is ready for if needed


Take care and be safe  Growers:bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked

Very nice multi......good luck with the new set up.


----------



## bho_expertz

Do you like it multifarious ? this because i haven't made my mind on the clonebox or the homebox S :doh:


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our three newest members:

mr. greenbuzz
Smokster42
darocsfinest1

Guys when you get a chance post up a pic or two of your set ups. Welcome to the land of tent growing.


----------



## PocketRadzys

Hey Hamster, I 4got 2 pick a number when I signed up, could I b #1212? Cheers. 
By the way, u r 1 burning hunk of hot Asian shemale!


----------



## Locked

multifarious said:
			
		

> Filling out in the tent but just running 2 outta 3 600s right now.
> I'm waiting till our heatwave subsides before firing up the 3rd
> weve been having record breaking temps of 86f and snow forecast for Sunday :spit:
> ​




Looking good multifarious...no more heat here in Jersey to worry about. Nice to be able to go full steam ahead.  mojo.


----------



## Locked

PocketRadzys said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster, I 4got 2 pick a number when I signed up, could I b #1212? Cheers.
> By the way, u r 1 burning hunk of hot Asian shemale!




I got ya bro....no need for the flattery.:hubba:   Everyone knows us Asian shemales are drop dead sexy.....


----------



## PocketRadzys

Hey multi,

sedtup's looking great mate, I like the cool tube in the middle idea, looks very neat. Just a quick question, what brand of tent r u using? (sorry if u've already specified the brand) & more specifically, does it hold the weight of multiple lights/fans etc ok, or have u reinforced it somehow?


----------



## Killertea08

Hey Hammy, and all Tent growers!  I have just sprouted a Dutch Passion Skunk #1 in my Growlab GL40 Tent, it measures 2x2x5'3".  I'm using a 200w MH DIY light which came from "The Hemp Goddess".  I'm going to scrog this beauty and flower her under the same lamp but, then I will swap out the MH bulbs and put in 2-150w HPS bulbs for 300w!  I might consider a closed system, but not sure just yet.  Here is a few pics for ya


----------



## PocketRadzys

multifarious said:
			
		

> Its a BudBox dude
> 
> The extractors located in the attic
> Ive made no mods to the framing
> and
> it appears to be holding the combined weight aok




Nice 1 dude. Being in Australia I'm a bit limited as 2 what I can get so I went with an Aussie brand called Indoor Elements. It looks reasonably sturdy but haven't set it up yet so I guess time will tell how she holds up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Locked

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, and all Tent growers!  I have just sprouted a Dutch Passion Skunk #1 in my Growlab GL40 Tent, it measures 2x2x5'3".  I'm using a 200w MH DIY light which came from "The Hemp Goddess".  I'm going to scrog this beauty and flower her under the same lamp but, then I will swap out the MH bulbs and put in 2-150w HPS bulbs for 300w!  I might consider a closed system, but not sure just yet.  Here is a few pics for ya



Congrats brosef......nice looking tent.


----------



## darocsfinest1

heres the inside of my tent, now that the weather is finally normal weather for fall in the north east i have no issues with the temps inside the tent. the temps hoover around 80 to 90 degrees. i have a 400w light, 6 five-gallon pots with 3 ICE COOLS, 1 KAYA 47, A El Alquimista, and a auto Supersonic Cristal Storm  










oyeah if #549 isnt taken i'll take it for the tent grower club #


----------



## Growdude

multifarious said:
			
		

> Reached 1/2 way point for the x4 Iced Grapefruit today


 
Looking sweet!


----------



## Growdude

I finally made the leap from the closet and got a Dark Room DR120 II tent.

Got a 6" Max fan 360 cfm, duct muffler and a Can 33 filter.

going to set it up later this week, ill post some pics.


----------



## Locked

Growdude said:
			
		

> I finally made the leap from the closet and got a Dark Room DR120 II tent.
> 
> Got a 6" Max fan 360 cfm, duct muffler and a Can 33 filter.
> 
> going to set it up later this week, ill post some pics.




Welcome to the land of tents....  look forward to seeing your set up.


----------



## Growdude

multifarious said:
			
		

> whats yer plans in there gd
> still running hydro?


 
Yes, I will run my DYI 3 tub ebb n flow setup, I have 2 400 hps that can convert to air cooled.... Still waiting on my flanges and glass 

Then Im sure I will try and throw my 400 mh in there if possible.

Venting it going to be the problem because I rent and dont want to cut holes . But can prob just make a thing for the window, I just dont want anything to show from the outside... going to be tough.

I dont see why I cant continue venting into my bedroom like the closet did, I never had more than a box fan and a cir fan.  and a AC bedroom.

But I was hoping to improve my air quality.
Not to mention the opening and closing of doors twice a day for 5 years has got me sad.


----------



## Growdude

Got it all up today.

So far Im quite happy with the Tent fan and everything.

Temps hold great with the homemade temp control, I may slow the fan and just run it all the time, not sure yet.

I think I love this thing! I shoulda got one long ago.

Oh and the 2 plants are WW and I was told it was called Kush Mc'adda or thats what it sounded like. anyone heard of that strain Kush?


Oh the pictures.


----------



## Locked

Nice looking tent and set up Growdude....yeah I fell in love with tents after the first one and got 2 more I liked them so much. My wife refers to the spare bedroom as "Tent Land".

Never heard of that strain of Kush but most Kush I hve smoked has been stellar.


----------



## Growdude

Im going to break out the Co2 again, this time ill do it right.

I have 2 motorized dampers and a Y adapter, one is normally closed one normally open.
When the temps reach a high setpoint on my controller it will energize the the dampers and exhaust the tent, during this time no Co2 will release as I will run the output from the CAP 4 Co2 control thru contacts of the temp control.

Also will route the output thru the lighting contactor so no Co2 is released in the dark cycle.

When the temps are down the dampers will return to the normal operating position, the lights will be cooled straight thru the tent, and Co2 will be allowed to be released.

Should be sweet cant wait to get it hooked up.

Anyone see anything Im missing?


----------



## bho_expertz

I really like my CloneBox also. Which lights do you have multifarious ? I have a Starlight Reflector of Philips with 4 T5 lamps. Lot's of green there. :aok:


----------



## Growdude

multifarious said:
			
		

> looking excelenté gd
> I'm very interested in seeing the co2 in operation


 
Thanks multifarious, I got everything here yesterday but I went to test the Minigen and it wont light, so I called them and they sent me another one and it wont light either  

Lucky for me I ordered these from a place about an hour away so I called them again and im going there with my propane tank and we will find one that works.

let ya know how that goes latter, Ill post some new pics and such in the growroom design area if all goes well.


----------



## bho_expertz

Does CO2 works fine in a 4x4 tent ? If yes i will put that in my wish list.


----------



## dontknowmuch

I am wondering if any of you hang and dry your harvest in the tent. If so do you use the inline fan or just an oscillating fan.


----------



## bho_expertz

I use the tent to dry. I have everything working ... Extractor, inline, dehumidifier, fans. You just need to be carefull to not throwing air to the buds since they dry faster.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Anyone using rope ratchets to hang their hood ? and if so How would I hang them from the pole that is to thick to clamp em on to, or what is best to hang the hood. I would preffer the rope ratchet because I already have a pair


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Anyone using rope ratchets to hang their hood ? and if so How would I hang them from the pole that is to thick to clamp em on to, or what is best to hang the hood. I would preffer the rope ratchet because I already have a pair




Look up pro grip....they are hands down the best hangers IMO.


----------



## Growdude

I like mine, shoulda got them long ago.

Use a Nylon wire tie to hang the rope ratchet to the pole.


----------



## dontknowmuch

I am gonna try cutting some wire hangers and twist with pliers,then clamp on my ratchet ropes. Would have been nice if my tent came with more than 2 hanger poles. Suppose I can mickey mouse something else to hang stuff from


----------



## dontknowmuch

Here is my first ever tent ( 4x4 and 6ft 7in tall), Can't get full shot in pic because of space. Not feeling to good about the support of the tent. I got my light hung up and now I got this 19" carbon filter to hang but am worried it might all come falling down. So I just sit in my tent for now and pretend that I'm an astronaut. Got any Tang?


----------



## dontknowmuch

My carbon filter is 12 lbs and 18 in. Is that what most of you have or smaller?


----------



## maineharvest

Lookin good dontknowmuch!  I used to have a 4x4 tent and I was also nervous about it holding up but it never did colapse.  When I bought a new tent I got one that was 3x2 (I think) and it was much more sturdy then my bigger one.


----------



## maineharvest

Yo Multi, did you get the Iced Grapefruit from female seeds?


----------



## Locked

I run a 4x4x6.5 flower tent and hve two lights, a 6 inch inline fan and a hvy *** carbon filter (that I don't even use) hanging in it. No problems. I even hve a bit of junk on top of the tent...lol.  It's sturdy.


----------



## dontknowmuch

OK I got the big hurkin carbon filter hung up, I will have to bend the duct a bit to get it to the hood ( hood not center in pic). Now I need to figure out the 6" fan inside or outside of the tent. I Have seen where some of you put a turbo fan on top of the tent, could I maybe put my inline fan on top through the top vent? Also a couple questions with my 600w digi ballast. does the timer plug into the surge protector or plug the surge into the timer ? Also if I am not hanging the ballast is it best to set it on a brick or something? thanks. 

This is starting to get fun again! ahh one more thing. You can't see in the pic but the passive intake hole is on the bottom left side, with my carb sucking air from the above right, Should this acheive the "vacum effect"?


----------



## dontknowmuch

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I run a 4x4x6.5 flower tent and hve two lights, a 6 inch inline fan and a hvy *** carbon filter (that I don't even use) hanging in it. No problems. I even hve a bit of junk on top of the tent...lol. It's sturdy.


 
Hey Ham maybe all that junk on top is holding all together.


----------



## maineharvest

I had 2 cats living and sleeping on the top of my tent.


----------



## maineharvest

So Multi do you recomend that Grapefruit?  Ive had my eye on it and its pretty cheap.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Oh Boy, so all the vent holes in the tent are only 5 inches, no problem for my intake but my fan and hood are 6", I could have just set the fan on top of the tent but with the reducer I will have to use it won't sit flush, only solution I can think of at the moment is 6 to 4 reducers from the end of the hood run 4" inch out of tent hole and another reducer to fan..Unless I want to try to cut the hole bigger? any thoughts?


----------



## Sol

Hey DKM , looks like we have the same set up. I would say ,be careful with those reducers ,so you don't restrict air flow too much. With the cooler weather coming it will prolly be ok ,but you'll want to have that vacuum power when you need it. Is your ducting flexible?  If that hole is only 5" you should be able to sorta squeeze a 6" in ,if it is a flexhose. I had similar issue, but if you squeeze it smaller and pull it thru , one spiral at a time ,it will go. I figured  it was better than cutting a new hole.

 Funny how everyone has junk on their tents.


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hey Ham maybe all that junk on top is holding all together.



Lol.....cld be. 





			
				dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Oh Boy, so all the vent holes in the tent are only 5 inches, no problem for my intake but my fan and hood are 6", I could have just set the fan on top of the tent but with the reducer I will have to use it won't sit flush, only solution I can think of at the moment is 6 to 4 reducers from the end of the hood run 4" inch out of tent hole and another reducer to fan..Unless I want to try to cut the hole bigger? any thoughts?



A cpl questions...doesn't your tent hve passive intakes at the bottom? You don't need to run an actual intake. As for the vent holes being 5 inches. You might be able to barely get by anyway. the ducting is 6 inches at the metal wire that runs through it but the crinkly silver stuff is pliable and with a little work you can probably work it in there. Then everything that connects to it will still fit on the ends and the parts that go through the tent will be a little squished but you shld still get good airflow.  I will take pics of my current layout tonight when I water but basically I get by with one 6 inch inline fan....that is it. I pull the air from the tent creating negative pressure which draws fresh cooler air in along the bottom passive intakes. The negative pressure also keeps odors at bay and I have yet to hve had to run a carbon filter. I hve one hung in case but hve yet to use it. I vent the hot Dank smelling air out a window. It is a second floor bedroom so no one is the wiser.

jmo


----------



## dontknowmuch

Ham, yes I just have the one 6" fan for pulling air and passive intakes- one 5 inch vent hole with sleeve, and three of the flapped covered . Is your fan inside your tent? my big gripe was I wanted to lay the fan on top of the tent but it won't fit in the smaller hole. Thanks for advice.


----------



## dontknowmuch

I got it on ebay and the description said fit many sizes of duct because of the sleeve set up. I can't find any brand name, not even on the instructions . And it was shipped from Canada


----------



## Locked

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I got And it was shipped from Canada



Those damn Canadians.....


----------



## Sol

I knew it!  LOL     " Blame Canada, blame Canada " ( south park rerun in my head)

  Maybe it was a metric 6" hole.  Lol


----------



## dontknowmuch

Sol said:
			
		

> Hey DKM , looks like we have the same set up. I would say ,be careful with those reducers ,so you don't restrict air flow too much. With the cooler weather coming it will prolly be ok ,but you'll want to have that vacuum power when you need it. Is your ducting flexible? If that hole is only 5" you should be able to sorta squeeze a 6" in ,if it is a flexhose. I had similar issue, but if you squeeze it smaller and pull it thru , one spiral at a time ,it will go. I figured it was better than cutting a new hole.
> 
> Funny how everyone has junk on their tents.


 
I tried Sol but all I acheived was poking the end of the spiraL wire into my hand..Maybe if I bought some Ducting from Canada it would work...I am either going to run the reducer from the fan and run 4" out of the hole. or cut the darn thing. Are you saying you have the same tent with sleeves and 5" holes? I also have three flapped vent with covers on the inside but no velcro . I still love my tent and will make it work somehow


----------



## dontknowmuch

Anyone ever cut a hole in there tent? If so how did that go? Either way I am going to have to cut one of the sleeves off so I can manage the ducting better. Is there any other way besides using a reducer to connect 6" flex ducting to 4" felx ducting? My thinking is the reducer is so long, I was hoping to just use a few inches of 6" flex from the fan and try to mickey mouse it to the 4" that fits in the tent hole. Also do you use clamps, Aluminum Tape or duct tape to secure you flex duct? I noticed with my clamps that it rips the flex duct under the screw where you tighten the clamp


----------



## dontknowmuch

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i dont think any of them have velcro. they need to stay open since those are your passive intakes. make sure you clean the dust out of them, especailly the one in back that you have to pretty much take everything out to get too.


 
oh I see, I thought I could velcro those shut and just use the one 5 inch vent hole at the bottom of the tent for intake, I don't need to velcro for air tight but one of the flaps dosen't hang flat down so there is some light escaping...no biggie though,the room I have it in is light tight. I also studied and browsed every tent on the internet before I purchase and it was the best price and I thought the sleeves would have been a good way to go because of the way they described it would fit many if not most sized ducts. Well maybe if the frikin hole was bigger than 5 flippin inches!!...Maybe down the road I will get a better tent for flower and use this one for veg but I gotta do what I gotta do and make this work for now.


----------



## dontknowmuch

i dont beleive they work on the tents with the sleeves though[/quote]

It is missing one sleeve now But the hole is still 5 inch, I ran a reducer through it and,,well you will see when I post some pics..very mickey mouse but it is working, Ran the tent for a couple hours to test and was 78 degrees with fan on half


----------



## dontknowmuch

So I woke up this morning and the tent was almost 100 degrees!!! The dang fan speed controler went kapooie! HTG is sending me a new one, but I won't be able to get to my mailbox til the 1st of dec. Guess I will have to run it full tilt. Or I go buy another one local to me now I suppose it wouldn't  hurt to have an extra for back up. Oh and it gets better, I have water leaking from outside into my room from under the wall, I cant seal it until the weather gets dry and the forcast is rain for at least the next two weeks. It's not a ton of water and only a small section of the wall. Just keeping a towel there and an evil eye


----------



## KoDak

if im growing in a apartment and i put my seedling into veg under t5, for odor (cuz im in a apt) will i need a carbon filter while its in veg and if so, how will that set up go seeing how no ducting can attach to the t5 lamp? thanx in advance!


----------



## Locked

KoDak said:
			
		

> if im growing in a apartment and i put my seedling into veg under t5, for odor (cuz im in a apt) will i need a carbon filter while its in veg and if so, how will that set up go seeing how no ducting can attach to the t5 lamp? thanx in advance!




I wld say it depends on the strain....a few can really stink it up in veg but most are fine in my experience. FYI you can still pull the air from the tent and exhaust it somewhere safe but in an apartment I wld worry where I exhausted to.jmo


----------



## bho_expertz

multifarious said:
			
		

> Day 46 and the AK 47 is looking aok



Is from Serious Seeds ? How many days are you going to flower they ?

Looking awesome. Fat buds :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom

That ther tents looking mighty crowded multi, looking very nice, I can almost smell the AK from here :icon_smile:





			
				multifarious said:
			
		

> Day 46 and the AK 47 is looking aok


----------



## Rosebud

I Got A Tent!!!!



I need help getting it cooled down. What do I need? A 6 inch in line fan at the top to take the hot air out? and a small fan in the bottom to bring cool air in?
Talk to me please.  thanks peeps.

Hammy, this is a great tent. Thank you for suggesting it and it was 79.00 and no shipping. Awesome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Rose*...I need me a tent still  and will join this club soon...That tent is very nice...Im a let the club here answer you questions ..But Will say..Heat should be removed from the top..rather than the Bottom



:ciao:  *TGC   *pass this:48: around the tents


----------



## Rosebud

that is what i said 4U, do i not speak well when i am stoned? Thanks and hurry and get a tent so we can be tenting together.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I Got A Tent!!!!View attachment 180317
> 
> 
> I need help getting it cooled down. What do I need? A 6 inch in line fan at the top to take the hot air out? and a small fan in the bottom to bring cool air in?
> Talk to me please. thanks peeps.
> 
> Hammy, this is a great tent. Thank you for suggesting it and it was 79.00 and no shipping. Awesome.


 
Hi Rosey, Can i ask what size is your new tent and where'd you get it.

I believe you want your fan drawing from the top and passive vents in the bottom should work.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Dman, how are you?
My new tent is 4'x2'x5' and I have a t5 that just fits perfect in there. The tent is a lot hotter then I thought it would be. People will be sleeping in that room tonight so i need to get it figured out today.  It has six inch holes with a flange for the fan? help. and thank you.  I got it on ebay.


----------



## Locked

Rose congrats....Tents usually hve three passive intakes at the bottom. No need for a fan for intake. I use a 6 inch inline fan to pull all the old hot air from the tent and then the passive intakes on the bottom allow the cooler fresh air to enter the tent. I exhaust the hot air out a window. With T5's I don't think you will need such a big fan to keep it cool but you might want to get one anyway and get a speed controller.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> that is what i said 4U, do i not speak well when i am stoned? Thanks and hurry and get a tent so we can be tenting together.


 


:heart:

well...untill then  Ill just share your tent:hubba:...How many LAdies shareing with us?...lol


*Hampster*....Ive learned so much about tents and all thanks to your thread here..Great stuff..yep yep


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I Got A Tent!!!!View attachment 180317
> 
> 
> I need help getting it cooled down. What do I need? A 6 inch in line fan at the top to take the hot air out? and a small fan in the bottom to bring cool air in?
> Talk to me please.  thanks peeps.
> 
> Hammy, this is a great tent. Thank you for suggesting it and it was 79.00 and no shipping. Awesome.



6" is way big for that tent. However, always better to have extra CFM. A $25 speedster will control that fan for you and the 6" is not much more than a 4".


----------



## Rosebud

I think i have it figured out. I am just using a fan I had, to take the hot air out the top. It is working well, and under 78 in there. It is very cool. Did i tell you I put it together myself? miss braggy pants.

Hey NC, i asked you a question in my GJ, i hope you have time to look at it. thanks Peeps.


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :heart:
> 
> well...untill then  Ill just share your tent:hubba:...How many LAdies shareing with us?...lol
> 
> 
> *Hampster*....Ive learned so much about tents and all thanks to your thread here..Great stuff..yep yep




Thanks 4u....this thread has definitely been helpful for people wanting to go the tent route.  

Rose...glad you got it figured out. With T5's it is not hard to keep the tent cool. If you run a HPS in there at some time then you will need to step up the ventilation.


----------



## Rosebud

I am so  thrilled with my new tent, thanks again for your help *Hamster*. The fan is quiet and no one will know that some pretty good cannabis is grown in that closet.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Looks like I am joining the tent growers club.
Just ordered a 32"X32"x60" tent, for my new flowering room.  I have converted my old flowering room, into my new safe smoking room.  I am currently in a wheel chair, and have my doctor coming over from time to time.  The fan,and carbon filter, in my old flowering room is perfect for odor control, so the doc doesn't smell weed.  I am not currently growing, but I will be after the first of the year, and have decided to go with a tent for flowering.  I am using a 400 watt HPS, with 6"fan and carbon filter.  I will probably go bigger next winter, but this will meet my needs, until I can get out of the wheel chair.
Have a great week,
and a Happy Thanksgiving.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

Welcome to the land of tents Homie....


----------



## pcduck

Just bought my first tent.

Decided not to try and make one, plus they have some nice Black Friday Week sales going on.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just bought my first tent.
> 
> Decided not to try and make one, plus they have some nice Black Friday Week sales going on.




Awesome pc......I think you will be very pleased with tent growing. Welcome to the land of tents.


----------



## pcduck

Jeepers  keep me away from these holiday sales, I just bought another tent.

Now I have a flower and veg tent I am waiting on.

I least I will be able to do a comparison between two different brands


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeepers  keep me away from these holiday sales, I just bought another tent.
> 
> Now I have a flower and veg tent I am waiting on.
> 
> I least I will be able to do a comparison between two different brands




Lol...you sound like me when I bought a cpl tents.   I think you will enjoy having your grows in tents. Makes everything a lot easier imo.


----------



## drfting07

Looking great everyone! Hammy ive been doing more and more reading on this thread as of late, great job! 
Right now I'm torn between building a "room" made of reflective white/black mylar, 2x4's and some ingenuity, or just buying a Secret Jardin DR120. 
I like the thought of the DR120 because its so neat and sleek. The latter wouldn't be so much. Holiday sales now are great too. Time to buy a present for myself? Anyone recommend a DR120 Knock-off on ebay?

THANKS!
Drfting07


----------



## Locked

Glad this thread can be of some help to people considering a tent or in pc's case two. Lol
I hve three cheap knockoff type tents all from eBay....they all still work great but you gotta do some research before buying off eBay.


----------



## pcduck

Yeah much research.

I bought the veg tent off ebay, but I bought the flower tent off a big internet store. Figured that light leaks were more important during flower so I went with a bit better(?) tent for that. I gonna find out that is for sure


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks again Hamster, i am very happy with my new tent as well.  Way to go Duck...two must be better then one.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks again Hamster, i am very happy with my new tent as well.  Way to go Duck...two must be better then one.




No problem Rose....I am glad I cld help. Once you try a tent you are hooked.


----------



## pcduck

I mostly liked the idea of the quick take down at first, but after researching for a while I seen more and more benefits popping up for going with the tents. I also found this 


hXXp://www.greners.com/expertadvice/grow-tent-review.html


It is a grow tent review with ratings
They may be a bit bias but it gives ya something to read.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Just watch out for the one that ships from Canada with 5" holes


----------



## shawnchez420

I just got a 4x4 hydrohut silver addition an would like to join this group


----------



## Couchlocked

I put a photo of my tent up on the grow journal. I can put it here too if needed.


----------



## Locked

shawnchez420 said:
			
		

> I just got a 4x4 hydrohut silver addition an would like to join this group



Post up a pic or two of your set up in this thread and pick a number that has not been taken already...and if you didn't sign up in the group membership section do that when you can. It shld all be explained in the first post of this thread.





			
				Couchlocked said:
			
		

> I put a photo of my tent up on the grow journal. I can put it here too if needed.



If it's not too much trouble can you post a pic or two in this thread? Or at least link us to the thread with your set up. Thanks. And pick a number that is not taken. Welcome to the TGC guys.


----------



## maineharvest

Oh man I miss my tent :doh: .  I will be getting another one this spring.  Until then Ill be watching.


----------



## Couchlocked

Here is a pic of what is going on in the tent at the moment. Still a while away from the flip. 4 x 4 x 6.5 tent. 4 65w 6500k CFL's in veg. Quantum 600 digital/dimmable ballast in flower. Pro-Mix soil in a pot that is somewhere in the 75+ liter range. I think it is more but 75 sounds good. Not quite sure yet what is in the pot but will know before she is flowered when the one of clones I took lets me know. 



I will take number 75 as well. 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59334


----------



## pcduck

I just want to get my tents. Fed-duh-X has already given me 3 delivery exceptions. I guess that is better then 10 like they have before. I guess I need to put a sign up with an arrow pointing to my driveway since the 4" numbers on my mail box is not enough. After this I will not buy anything from anyone that is using Fed-duh-X as their delivery service. I am also thinking of putting up a billboard telling everyone that drives by of my dissatisfaction with them. I bet they find me then after a couple 100 thousand people drive by and see the billboard. All I can say is use the brown truck guys they never have a problem finding me.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> I just want to get my tents. Fed-duh-X has already given me 3 delivery exceptions. I guess that is better then 10 like they have before. I guess I need to put a sign up with an arrow pointing to my driveway since the 4" numbers on my mail box is not enough. After this I will not buy anything from anyone that is using Fed-duh-X as their delivery service. I am also thinking of putting up a billboard telling everyone that drives by of my dissatisfaction with them. I bet they find me then after a couple 100 thousand people drive by and see the billboard. All I can say is use the brown truck guys they never have a problem finding me.



ThAt sucks pc......glad it wasn't us causing you all the trouble. On my rte I hve a problem with people *not * putting numbers on their house or mailbox....it's like I am supposed to be psychic.  I am thinking of ordering house numbers in bulk and sticking them in all my customers mail boxes as a Xmas present.   Mightbea lil obnoxious though.


----------



## Couchlocked

Removed the screen and tied her down.  A couple shots of her.


----------



## Mamba3164

Just put up my 5x5 tent. its alot bigger than expected lol. light is still on the way. it almost seems like the 1000w might not be enough. thoughts and opinions?


----------



## oregonduck76

Hick said:
			
		

> ........


haha, prolly some unwated "pests" huh?


----------



## pcduck

Well I finally received my tents:woohoo:

Here is a little comparison between the two that I have noticed so far.

The  tents are a 2x4x6.5 Gromedics and a 4x4x6.5 Secret Jardin Darkroom II 120.

They both took about 10 minutes to assemble.
The Gromedics frame and corner pieces are not as sturdy as the DRII.
The DRII light hangers are the same size as the frame, where the Gromedics is just heavy wire.
They both have sleeves for the vents and ties. The Gromedics you actually have to tie them where the DRII is a slide and lock that are like what is on coats. The DRII also had more vents but it is a bigger tent so maybe that is why. The DRII has double sewn sleeves where as the Gromedics is a single.
The DRII has 1 door and 2 reach thru windows. The Gromedics has french doors.
The passive air vents flaps for the Gromedics are in the inside, which I would think would be hard to open and close when full of plants. The DRII passive air vents flaps are on the outside which would be hard to reach if up against a wall, still like the DRII's better.
The DRII has sleeves especially for power cords, the Gromedic does not.
Now for the biggy, light leaks. The Gromedics had numerous light leaks around the vents, corners and anywhere the sewer got off their line which are many. The DRII did not have any of those bad sewing light leaks. It is dark in there.

The Gromedics I will use for vegging and that is it.

The DRII I would highly recommend, The only thing wrong so far with the DRII is the carry case ripped when trying to place the tent back in it. I was practicing taking them up and down just for emergencies and while trying to stuff it back in it ripped. 

The price of the Gromedics a 2x4 with shipping $81. The price of the DRII a 4x4 with shipping $197


----------



## FA$TCA$H

thanx, PC


----------



## bubba902

Just got my tent setup, I'll be joining along.

its in my sig.


----------



## Locked

Thanks for the review pc....

jonath4n welcome...


----------



## Locked

Fell behind with the authorizations but got them cleared out today.
Welcome to our new members:

Killertea08
lotec78
CaLiO
dontknowmuch
Rosebud
Couchlocked
Shawnchez420

I will check the que again tomorrow for anyone else who has yet to sign up.


----------



## bubba902

may I have number 902?


----------



## Locked

jonath4n said:
			
		

> may I have number 902?




Looks like that number is available....please sugn up and post a pic of your set up. Welcome.


----------



## bubba902

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looks like that number is available....please sugn up and post a pic of your set up. Welcome.



Done!

here's tent. (18$ frame 1/2in pvc, 21$ white/black poly + zipties)

400w mh. + T5


----------



## bubba902

:sniffle: no acceptance  lol


----------



## pcduck

need to give HL some time. He will get to ya


----------



## Locked

jonath4n said:
			
		

> :sniffle: no acceptance  lol



Sorry bro...this time of year is rough for me. Very busy. Welcome jonath4n to the TGC. I did put you and your number in the very first post though.


----------



## bubba902

Thank You!!  cant wait to fill my tent up


----------



## Couchlocked

What a beautiful girl. 49 days veg after up-potting a 12 inch x 8 inch multi-topped plant in 2 1/2 gallon bucket into 75 liter+ container.


----------



## darocsfinest1

Wow, what a plant:holysheep:


----------



## bubba902

How's everyones tents going?


----------



## Type3Steve

Hey everybody! I have a 4x2x5 Sun Hut. I got it on EBay
for $90!! Using a 400w HPS W/ a Lumatek digital ballast.
Has anybody here used PlantMax bulbs?? If so, how are they
Working out for you?


----------



## Type3Steve

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> What a beautiful girl. 49 days veg after up-potting a 12 inch x 8 inch multi-topped plant in 2 1/2 gallon bucket into 75 liter+ container.
> 
> View attachment 181532



What nutrients are you using??
Nice!!!


----------



## Type3Steve

I have 4x2x5 Sun Hut w/a 400w HPS w/a Lamatek digital ballast!
I'll post some pics when I get to my desktop.
Happy growing!


----------



## Couchlocked

Type3Steve said:
			
		

> What nutrients are you using??
> Nice!!!


 
She is organic.


----------



## pcduck

well I finally got both my tents up and running. Only have my t-5's in there right now.

Gonna have to do some tweaking before I stick the 600 in there


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> well I finally got both my tents up and running. Only have my t-5's in there right now.
> 
> Gonna have to do some tweaking before I stick the 600 in there




Congrats pc...


----------



## Type3Steve

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> She is organic.


Have you ever heard of Blue Mountain
Organics? Only found on EBay. Great
Products! Only $25 for the whole line!
4 products total. Doing a side by side w/
FoxFarms complete line, must say the
BMO plants are twice as big!! Using
Straight Cocogro from Botanicare, they love it !!


----------



## Couchlocked

There is nothing but worm castings in the soil so far. She will get bat guano worked into the soil about 7 days before I flip her. She has done well so far. She is still well under 60 days and my max veg time for this tent was up to 120 days. She will flip well before then. I replaced the screen on her tonight. I had it set too low and she was growing out spotty on the screen. I tied her down and tightened her up once more after a week. Her sub-branches blew up. She is roughly the same size as when I took the screen off canopy-wise, however, it is much fuller and branchy. I will get some photos when she is cleaned up.


----------



## Carter03

Well with that size of a tent (32 sq ft) I would definitely go with the 2 1000 watters. You'll get much better lumens per sq ft plus better light penetration. Obviously if you do decide to go that route heat may become an issue depending on your other environmental factors and of course your electric bill will be much more. So kinda gotta weigh the various factors. You can always start small and grow from there. Good luck man.


----------



## bubba902

Lmfao. 2K Watts?  My 400 is banging it out in a 4x3x5. Its only 55k. Flower room is only 20k. 50K with a flip of a switch lol.


----------



## bho_expertz

Carter03 said:
			
		

> Well with that size of a tent (32 sq ft) I would definitely go with the 2 1000 watters.


 
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:  :bolt:


----------



## bho_expertz

multifarious said:
			
		

> im running 1800w in an 8x4 = 32 sq ft :icon_smile:
> 
> 2k in 32 sq is more than achievable with a rock steady setup


 
The guy says that has 4x2x5. That is not 32 sq ft is it ? I work in meters but i suppose that the tent size is half of mine. And i don't believe i could put 2k in my 4x4 tent. I think that someone (Carter03 ) didn't make maths.



			
				Type3Steve said:
			
		

> I have 4x2x5 Sun Hut w/a 400w HPS w/a Lamatek digital ballast!
> I'll post some pics when I get to my desktop.
> Happy growing!


----------



## CaLiO

Hello my fellow Tent Growers . . . I've have been reading the forum for years now(don't post much can usually find anything I'm looking for with the all mighty search) and I just like to say thanks for the wealth of knowledge I have learned from this site. Decided to try out a tent and I'm loving it for so many different reasons. My Tent is 4' X 2' X 5', 400 watt digital MH/HPS ballast w/ 6" cool tube, 4" 190cfm inline fan(outake), 4" scrubber, 4" inline duct booster fan(intake), 7,000 BTU AC(only connected when absolutely needed), and a box fan. First tent grow didn't go so well due to Vacation, temperature issues, and spidermites! Cleaned everything with Clorox, set off a pyrethrum fogger, and loaded up on sns 217. . . Here we go again!


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Well a friend brought me some presents today, for my new Tent.  
Here is an Ice female, that I just put into my tent.  



And here are a couple of potential moms, he brought me as well.


They will be going into my veg room, until they show sex.  Then I will take some cuttings from them, and into the tent they will go, if they are female.   The plant on the left is Papaya, and the one on the right, is a Blue Mystic.  The two clones, in the cups are Blue Mystic clones, which will be either transplanted into smart pots, and flowered, or one will be a Mother if the larger  Blue Mystic turns out to be a male.  
    I am so glad that my nurse was away today.  It gave me a chance to play in the grow shed.  She will be back tomorrow, as my final step of weening off of opiates starts tomorrow.  If I am too sick to care for my plants, my friend will take care of them.   
   As soon as I get this tent grow lined out, I will be starting my Larry OG.  Looking forward to it.

Have a great week

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

NIce tent Calio....Homie nice Ice lady ya got there. Never tried Ice but I hve heard it is a good smoke.


----------



## Couchlocked

Still plodding away. She is looking healthy. Drinking about 4 liters of water every couple of days. I would say she is 2.5 ft x 2.5 ft on the net at the moment. All her energy will be going to the top now that her undersides have been cleaned. I figured growth would slow for a week after doing it. I might have to send her into flower sooner than I expected. I will find out sometime this afternoon. At this point I am guessing she will hit maybe 300 grams dried at best if she gets flipped. She has been in the big pot for 2 months now and spent a month or a month and a half in a 1 gallon.


----------



## Crashbasket

I'm running one 1000W ballast per tent with a Sunpulse splitter driving a pair of 600W Sunpulse MH bulbs in separate hoods...different ones for veg and flower. The penetration factor with this setup is very good. The reflectors are vented with lenses and daisy chained to a 6" fan which is drawing air through them to cool them down. The exhausted air is nice and warm and since it isn't circulating through the tent and doesn't smell, it's vented into the room to warm it in the winter (I only grow in tents in the winter). Another 4" fan on a T is sucking the stinky air out of both tents and into a carbon filter.


----------



## Locked

Nice set up Crash....

Nice growth Couch....keep her in check.


----------



## Type3Steve

Bubba Kush became my best friend
when I quit doing methadone!
I don't know what I would have done without
it!! Good luck man, opiates are evil!
MMJ ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## shawnchez420

my tent an my girls this is my first grow my setup is a 4x4 hydro hut im running a 1000 watt galaxy ballast my medium is roots organic soil my girls are afghan kush an a few random clones i got at the club im about 20 days in to veg so far so good 

   i would like my number for the club to be 211 if its not taken


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Just thought I would let you know what was going on in my tent.  
Here is the Ice plant, I posted earlier, at day 10 of flowering.


I have added the Papaya, and the Blue Mystic plants from my veg room, because I needed the room, for the Larry OG that just sprouted.


They Kinda filled up my tent.  Looks like a bigger light, and flowering tent is in my future.  :hubba: 

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

Type3steve you hve been added to the first post...if you want a number please refer to post one and pm me with a choice not already taken. Thanks and sorry for the delay. I lose all resemblance to a normal life from Halloween till 2nd week of January due to work and don't get on much here.

Homie...looking good bro.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Well, a few pics, an update on the tent, if you will.  
I had to pull the Papaya, as it turned out male, so I did a bit of LST, on the Blue Mystic. 

I added, a Blue Mystic clone that I have vegged for 2 weeks, after rooting, 


And of course, the Ice Princess, my nickname for the plant, which is actually Ice, by Nirvana.



She has only been in flower 25 days, but she is filling in nicely.  I also have 3 Larry OG seedlings, vying for a place as a new mother for cloning.  



Have a great week
HomieHogleg


----------



## Type3Steve

I hear ya! My apartment is getting pretty dank as well!
Check  hxxp:/www.atlantishydroponics.com. They have a complete deal fan& filter for under $80!
Cheers!


----------



## Type3Steve

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Well, a few pics, an update on the tent, if you will.
> I had to pull the Papaya, as it turned out male, so I did a bit of LST, on the Blue Mystic. View attachment 183352
> 
> I added, a Blue Mystic clone that I have vegged for 2 weeks, after rooting,
> View attachment 183354
> 
> And of course, the Ice Princess, my nickname for the plant, which is actually Ice, by Nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 183353
> 
> She has only been in flower 25 days, but she is filling in nicely.  I also have 3 Larry OG seedlings, vying for a place as a new mother for cloning.
> View attachment 183355
> 
> 
> Have a great week
> HomieHogleg


I have 2 OG's going now, I think they're Larry OG,
I'll post some pics & maybe you can help me figure this out!?


----------



## Type3Steve

#693?


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Just an update on what is going on in my tent right now.  


I have my Ice Princess, which is Ice by Nirvana


I also have my Blue Mystic Mum,


And My Blue Mystic clone.  I am basically just dialing in my system, before I start taking cuts from my more expensive strains.  I have 3 Larry OG plants, on deck, in veg.  I plan to do a SOG of Larry, once these are done.  
The Ice Princess, has been in flower now, since Dec 15th, which makes her 30 days in flower.  The Blue Mystic Mum, has been in flower since Dec 26th, which makes it 19 days , in flower, for her.And her clone has now been in flower for 4 days.  
Have a great rest of the weekend.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked

Looking awesome Homie....plants look hella healthy. Nice and green.  You will hve to be aggressive with the training with Larry....she likes to grow straight up like a bean pole. I usually flip my Larry clones quickly after they root. Or I train the hell out of one in veg for a while and she will reward you with a candelabra of buds.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking awesome Homie....plants look hella healthy. Nice and green.  You will hve to be aggressive with the training with Larry....she likes to grow straight up like a bean pole. I usually flip my Larry clones quickly after they root. Or I train the hell out of one in veg for a while and she will reward you with a candelabra of buds.


Thanks for the info Bro.  I am planning on flipping them as soon as they establish strong roots, and recover from the transplant.  I am going to try for a SOG.  I am planning on taking four cuts each, from my mothers, and flowering them, to determine which plant will be my final mother plant.  I am sure that I will have at least one male out of the three initial plants, which will leave me with 8 clones flowering in my 32"X32"X72" tent.  That should leave the mothers with enough time to give me plenty of cuts, for my outdoor crop this summer, and maybe another round in a SOG, before temps get too hot for indoors, around the middle of July.  This is the plan at this point, but you know how plans usually work out.
Have a great weekend.

HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower

By the way, I just noticed I had response number 666, in this thread.  Good thing I am not superstitious.  By the way, if the member number 667 is not taken, in the tent growers club I would like it.  I could then tell folks, I was the neighbor of the beast.  

HomieHogleg

P.S. Oops, you had 666 not me.  LOL  I would still like member 667.


----------



## dontknowmuch

Hey guys with limited space and options I have decided to dry in my tent. what type of environment should I keep it..Temps,humidity,fans,intakes etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Keep the temps/rh as you would in flowering and keep the fans going intake/extraction and oscilating and dry in complete darkness to break down the chlorophyl-sp and all will be sweet fyi i dont dry in the dark i just hang in my constant use flower room but above the lights.
T4


----------



## Type3Steve

I was wondering about that! I've been drying in my shower!
It stays a constant 72 degrees with about 48% humidity. Keep the exhaust fan running, and if the air gets to dry, I just fill the tub w/ water! (I have 2 showers by the way!) I also put a keyed doorknob on.


----------



## dontknowmuch

ok you got me curious about the shower, any pics? how is it set up to hang stuff?


----------



## CaLiO

A quick update of whats going on in my tent . . . One Sour Diesel, Purple Haze, and Pineapple Express currently a week into flower. Took lots of clones from each to get things going again after my spider mite disaster, so there not nearly as bushy as they could and should be. Hopefully they'll still fill up the screen very nicely.


----------



## GrowLikeU

good morning. 

ok guys! im in my vegging stage right now. Im maybe 2-3 wks into veg. I have 3 plants growing inside my tent with a t5 lamp. Could some1 plz explain to me how i can set up ventilation the correct way. I have this fan hxxp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8 

if some1 could just tell me how to setup the ventitalition i would appreciate it ver much. thank u


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hey growlikeu to set up your fan all you need to do is hang it at the top of your tent so that it will pull hot air out.  Alot of people like to use bungi cords here because it eliminated the rattle of the fan shaking.  You can then take a small piece of duct and run to from the exit air flow to the hole in your tent so that it will be exaughsting air.  Try to get the duck strait as possible any bends in the ducking will just help inhibit airflow.


----------



## Locked

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> good morning.
> 
> ok guys! im in my vegging stage right now. Im maybe 2-3 wks into veg. I have 3 plants growing inside my tent with a t5 lamp. Could some1 plz explain to me how i can set up ventilation the correct way. I have this fan hxxp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-Active-Air-inch-Line/dp/B002JQ14F8
> 
> if some1 could just tell me how to setup the ventitalition i would appreciate it ver much. thank u



I hve almost the same fan...I hve it hung inside the tent at the top right side. I hung it with a bungi cord. I think I posted pics of it somewhere in this thread. Will try and take a cpl pics at lights on tonight and post them.  Basically I pull the air from the tent through my cool tube and vent all of that outside. I don't use a Carbon Filter but hve one in the tent ready to go if it starts stinking in there. The negative pressure though helps keep odors at bay without it so far.


----------



## GrowLikeU

thank u both for responding. ive been waiting for a answer for weeks.lol. if u could get pix that would help. ill try to set up ventilation tmrw after work. I have a t5 lamp so i think ill have to go with LEMON JACK u since i dont have cool tube. thnx again. if u have any other suggestions or comments i will def take heed. appreciate it! 

When u say put it at the top to u mean in the inside or outside of tent? do i need a speed controller for the fan also?



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve almost the same fan...I hve it hung inside the tent at the top right side. I hung it with a bungi cord. I think I posted pics of it somewhere in this thread. Will try and take a cpl pics at lights on tonight and post them.  Basically I pull the air from the tent through my cool tube and vent all of that outside. I don't use a Carbon Filter but hve one in the tent ready to go if it starts stinking in there. The negative pressure though helps keep odors at bay without it so far.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Put it on the inside. You want to be changeing the air inside the tent out with fresh air. So hang your fan inside pulling air out the top. Your tent should have vents on the bottom to let air in open those. They will be your intake.

I don't use a tent myself so I dont have any pics as I just have mine mounted to the wall.


----------



## GrowLikeU

can anyone direct me to a pic of how to set up ventilation inside a tent during veg using a t5 light?


----------



## Locked

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> can anyone direct me to a pic of how to set up ventilation inside a tent during veg using a t5 light?




Finally got to the pics..Normally I hve duct running from the fan exhaust to a window but I took it off to fix it a bit.

The Carbon Filter is hung but I don't hve it hooked up...matter of fact I hve never had to even use it while pulling air from the tents. The negative pressure and exhausting it out a window keeps the room odor free.

Sorry for the HPS glow on the bud shots...didn't feel like unplugging the light.


----------



## GrowLikeU

thanx guys. i got. appreciate it


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Nice plants ya have there hammy.
T4


----------



## Jericho

Hey guys. Quick question to all you tent growers with experience with a 1mx1mx2m tent. I want to do 2 12/12 strains in mine, NL x Skunk#1 and White Indica. Got a 600w cooltube if that helps the ideas. 

They both have a medium hight growth. I was wondering what methods you guys would use to get a good yield out of them, Lst, topping, scog etc. Any suggestions would be welcomed as im trying to plan this out nicely. Want a good yield before summer hits and it effect my growing.

I Just looking for ideas here. Then i will choose what i think will work for me.


----------



## Locked

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Nice plants ya have there hammy.
> T4




Thanks T4....


----------



## Locked

Jericho I am a fan of topping multiple times....that is what I do to my Larry OG's to get them to gve me that candelabra of buds.  Lst always helps as well....I use pipe cleaners.


----------



## GrowLikeU

im having a hard time understanding how to mix my nutes!


----------



## Lemon Jack

What exactly are ya having problems with?  What nutrients are you using?

Its usually a pretty simple mix if nothing else just go by what the bottle says.


----------



## GrowLikeU

im using Bonticare... pro grow 3-2-4...

its telling me in week 1 use 10 and week 2 use 15. but i dont see how to measure it. i see 2 tsp/ gal (10ml/4 l) foliar feed... maybe im over analyzing. i dont wna mess up


----------



## bubba902

Ah I love my tent! 2 of my smaller bubblelicious autos brought a lil over a zip n a half a piece. Still have my biggest bubblelicious yet and the lstd NL. 
Can't wait to get a weight on the rest.


----------



## Locked

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> im using Bonticare... pro grow 3-2-4...
> 
> its telling me in week 1 use 10 and week 2 use 15. but i dont see how to measure it. i see 2 tsp/ gal (10ml/4 l) foliar feed... maybe im over analyzing. i dont wna mess up



Are those numbers ml/cc? I am sure each brand is a bit different but with GH 3 part you use 1 tsp of each part in the beginning which wld be 5ml of each part added to one gallon of water. So maybe that's 10ml per gallon week 1 and 15 week 2?


----------



## GrowLikeU

i messed up 3 times before I saw that u responded. good thing i did not water the plants. I knew i was over analyzing. and i did big time. I really appreciate ur response becuz i woulda f'd up without it. lol


----------



## hamholfarm

This is my first post - wanted to say hi to everyone!

My first grow is a 22"x36"x63" tent kit from HTGSupply. I have the 400W MH/HPS lights with a SuperNova reflector. I started with 6 seeds, am down to 5 seedlings now, and will sacrifice 1 more so that I have 4 seedlings goining into 4 coco buckets I  made up for the long haul.

Here are some pics.
No 1 - The outside of the tent
No 2 - Exhaust vent going out the window
No 3 - Five little piggies


----------



## nouvellechef

What happens if you toss the best one of the bunch??? If you pop seeds, you must finish them out. Just never know.


----------



## pcduck

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> This is my first post - wanted to say hi to everyone!
> 
> My first grow is a 22"x36"x63" tent kit from HTGSupply. I have the 400W MH/HPS lights with a SuperNova reflector. I started with 6 seeds, am down to 5 seedlings now, and will sacrifice 1 more so that I have 4 seedlings goining into 4 coco buckets I  made up for the long haul.
> 
> Here are some pics.
> No 1 - The outside of the tent
> No 2 - Exhaust vent going out the window
> No 3 - Five little piggies



How do you like your tent?

Is there any light leaks? or zipper problems?


----------



## hamholfarm

Arrgh! 
I have two of the Vanilla Kush growing - I thought I would save the best one. 
My tent is small - only 22"x36"x63" - I thought 4 plants would be more than enough to take up that space. This is my first grow so please help me - is there room for 5 ? I plan to LST them. 
Thanks


----------



## hamholfarm

Hi Duck!
So far I love my tent - no problems at all. It wasn't cheap, but the kit starts you out with almost everything you need - tent, light, two bulbs - HPS & MH, ballast, hangers, fan, filter, nutes, timers, temp/Rel Hum gauge, flanges, hose, etc, etc - I ordered some extra flanges so I could rig up my exhaust the way I wanted it - also got some extra 4" dryer hose, and a dryer vent at the big box store for cheap. I had the 2" thick pink insulation board from another project. So that is how I have my exhaust going out the window. I'll probably paint the board to match the outside of the house - but where I'm located no one can see it. It works really nice!


----------



## HomieDaGrower

Well,
it's getting a little crowded in the tent.  

  But not for long.  
My Ice plant is getting flushed right now.  Her Trichs are cloudy, and am waiting for 10% amber Trichs before the chop.  I would guess within a week, to 10 days.  Then that will free up some space.  She is the front left plant in the tent.  Then in the back left, is my Blue Mystic, who will probably be finished within the next 20-30 days.  Her daughter, the cutting I took, is sandwiched between the Ice, and the Larrys, which are the three plants on the right.  I have 16 cuttings from the Larrys, in the bubble cloner now, in my veg room.  Once I get the Ice plant out of the way, the Larrys will get a bit of LST, but there isn't room right now.  Depending on which larry does best, I will be choosing one or two of the larrys for a mother, for the rest of the indoor season, and for starts for the outdoor season as well.  
Have a great week
HomieHogleg


----------



## pcduck

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> Hi Duck!
> So far I love my tent - no problems at all. It wasn't cheap, but the kit starts you out with almost everything you need - tent, light, two bulbs - HPS & MH, ballast, hangers, fan, filter, nutes, timers, temp/Rel Hum gauge, flanges, hose, etc, etc - I ordered some extra flanges so I could rig up my exhaust the way I wanted it - also got some extra 4" dryer hose, and a dryer vent at the big box store for cheap. I had the 2" thick pink insulation board from another project. So that is how I have my exhaust going out the window. I'll probably paint the board to match the outside of the house - but where I'm located no one can see it. It works really nice!



nice set up. seems like someone has done a bit of research before diving in. Nice start and welcome to our site.


----------



## hamholfarm

pcduck said:
			
		

> nice set up. seems like someone has done a bit of research before diving in. Nice start and welcome to our site.



  Thanks for the welcome. Yes, I did a lot of reading, especially here on this awesome site!

  Is it just me or does time seem to really slow down once you start watching your little girls grow?:watchplant: 


     :farm:


----------



## Locked

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does time seem to really slow down once you start watching your little girls grow?:watchplant:
> 
> 
> :farm:



Oh it slows down for sure....   Nice set up bro...welcome to MP and the TGC.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to MP and the TGC WW.....nice set up.


----------



## Jericho

I never manage to get amber on my autos. Always ended up harvesting at all cloudy, they bever seen to get past that.


----------



## Locked

Jericho said:
			
		

> I never manage to get amber on my autos. Always ended up harvesting at all cloudy, they bever seen to get past that.



Back when I first started and grew autos I never got them to go very amber either. All cloudy was when I pulled them.


----------



## Herm

Just have to get another circuit breaker and my tent will be up and running.


----------



## Locked

Herm said:
			
		

> Just have to get another circuit breaker and my tent will be up and running.




Sounds sweet Herm....tent growing rocks.


----------



## Herm

Well my tent is up and running now.  I posted a grow journal.


----------



## Locked

Herm said:
			
		

> Well my tent is up and running now.  I posted a grow journal.




Yeah I saw that...nice clean set up. Welcome to tent growing.


----------



## pcduck

Herm said:
			
		

> Well my tent is up and running now.  I posted a grow journal.



What brand of tent do you have?
And how do you like it?

Looks like a nice tent.:aok:


----------



## Herm

I got a Grolab 145.  I really like it so far it looks like I should be able to get some production out of it.


----------



## pcduck

Cool beans Herm


----------



## hamholfarm

This is day 13 of my first tent grow (first grow at all). This is a Vanilla Kush - it is the plant at the back left position. The leaves have brown spots on them. No other plants are showing these spots - yet. I've been watering every day with a very diluted "Tea" as described in the Coco Bucket thread. I'm using about 15 cups water to 1 cup of the tea. For light I'm using a 400W MH Conversion bulb in an air-cooled hood that is approximately 14 inches above the plants. Am I burning the plant with nutes or maybe the lamp is too close? Is there something else going on? 

Thanks for the help!
:farm:


----------



## Herm

If you are watering everyday I am guessing you are watering to much.


----------



## hamholfarm

I do water every day - the peat cups are only 4 inches tall - if I wait until the second day to water, the soil is bone dry - I thought it was bad to let the roots go completely dry?

Help?
:farm:


----------



## PuffinNugs

They look overwatered in the photos.

I'm in tiny 2" cups for my seedlings and have extremely low humidity and still go 2-3 days before completely dry. And yes IMO they should go pretty dry before watering again. I water by weight of the pots, never fails. There's a sticky on the wet/dry cycle somewhere on here

What's your temps?


----------



## Locked

Yeah I wld agree with them looking a lil over watered....I like to let the soil get dry on the top to where it is almost cracking. I think I read something about it being good for them to hve to send their roots searching for water. So a good wet dry cycle is a big plus for good growth IMO.


----------



## hamholfarm

Wow! My Bad!! I'll let them go longer before watering.

Thanks so much for the quick replies!!

Love this this place!!

:farm:


----------



## hamholfarm

OK - Here we are at day 16 - I have stopped watering every day, and have gone to every other day. I also stopped feeding with the diluted "Tea" and will only use water until I transplant these gals. But, as of today, 4 of the 5 still look terrible! The one nice looking girl is the "Sour Kush" and was not affected at all. Looking at the pics do you still think I was over-watering? Am I going to lose these plants or do you think they will make it?

Thanks again!
:farm:


----------



## bubba902

Ooooh man, What kinda soil is that?


----------



## PuffinNugs

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Ooooh man, What kinda soil is that?


 
looks like MG to me... but what is it they are started in also, some kinda a mix there i can see

why start any sort of nutes at that age may i ask? especially in prenuted soil

sour kush is a heavy feeder, and resistant to heavy nutes to a point.


----------



## Locked

Tell me they are not in an Miracle Grow time release soil and you hve been feeding them with a tea? That soil looks rough bro. Kinda barky for my taste. Reminds me of that MG Organic soil. I use MG Seed Starter which is pretty much plain un-nuted soil. It has a lil something to promote root growth but thats it. I hve gone 3 weeks from seed without feeding in that soil. 2 weeks is the norm. Not a good idea to feed seedlings let alone seedlings in "hot soil".


----------



## Ganja Gaia

Sorry to interrupt the growing questions... I just thought I'd ask the resident tent aficionados if you guys think that the Secret Jardin Darkroom II Twin DRT90 would be a good idea for a perpetual, small growth?

-> hxxp://secretjardin.com/~secretja/en/grow-tent-secret-jardin/dark-room-twin-grow-tent-secret-jardin.html

My plan would be HO T5's in the top, with a 400w HPS on the bottom, but would this be a good idea for turnaround growth or is the space up top too tiny? I'd also plan to only grow about 2-3 plants in the bottom area to flower, with some SCROGing to increase yield (hopefully). I'm completely new to this and I'm in the piecing-it-all-together stage. :/


----------



## bubba902

What kinda price range ya got?


----------



## Ganja Gaia

I'm willing to patiently wait and save for the right things to make this personal grow room fantastic. So, I guess... That's not as big of a concern as space availability and I can't dedicate a room to a grow space (nor could I afford a severe spike in the electricity bill).


----------



## dontknowmuch

Sulfur ( Sulpher) burner in a tent?. 4x4 tent with powdery mildew. Dont have burner yet. What would you do for a sulfer burn in your tent with light off?


----------



## hamholfarm

You guys know your soil! It is Miracle Grow Potting Soil. It was in the basement, so I used it. Once the seeds sprouted, I put them into the plugs from this "Seed Starter Pack" I received for free with an order I placed, hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-6-Pack-Seed-Starter.asp
Then I put the plugs into the potting soil.  At day 10 I started watering with the diluted "Tea" recipe which was made as:
2c mushroom compost, 2c kelp, 2tsp fish emulsion, 2Tbls molasses, .5tsp Epsom salt, 2 gal water. 
For feeding I used about 2 cups tea with 1 gal of water. 

Feb 3rd was last time I fed with the tea. I'm now watering every other day. 

There may be hope yet! The Viper and Trans Love both have some new growth that is healthy looking and a deep green color. The two Vanilla Kush plants look like they may have just a tiny little bit of new green showing.

Should I try to re-pot these plants into something else? Should I remove the "plugs" from around the stems? I have an unopened bag of Roots Organics Original Potting Soil, should I try to transplant into this for now, before I put the plants into their coco buckets? 

Thank you again for the help
:farm:


----------



## PuffinNugs

how old was that bag of MG, i use the stuff all the time but yours just looks like its full of bark.

if you look at the last post from me in the link in my signature you see the same soil being used as you. 
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=752993&postcount=22

but...

when i get it its more like the Seed Starting mix with time release in it. some bark but not even close to what you have going on there.

this is what leads me to believe that mg can be differnt depending on your area, not 100% on that just a observation.


----------



## HemperFi

How close are your lights? It looks like burn to me.


----------



## ozzydiodude

*hamholfarm* with your plants being that young you should not have to feed them. the plants look overfertilized to me. go with just plain water fo 10 to 14 day and you will see normal health growth. 

:ciao:TGCeer :48::48:


----------



## nouvellechef

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> You guys know your soil! It is Miracle Grow Potting Soil. It was in the basement, so I used it. Once the seeds sprouted, I put them into the plugs from this "Seed Starter Pack" I received for free with an order I placed, hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-6-Pack-Seed-Starter.asp
> Then I put the plugs into the potting soil.  At day 10 I started watering with the diluted "Tea" recipe which was made as:
> 2c mushroom compost, 2c kelp, 2tsp fish emulsion, 2Tbls molasses, .5tsp Epsom salt, 2 gal water.
> For feeding I used about 2 cups tea with 1 gal of water.
> 
> Feb 3rd was last time I fed with the tea. I'm now watering every other day.
> 
> There may be hope yet! The Viper and Trans Love both have some new growth that is healthy looking and a deep green color. The two Vanilla Kush plants look like they may have just a tiny little bit of new green showing.
> 
> Should I try to re-pot these plants into something else? Should I remove the "plugs" from around the stems? I have an unopened bag of Roots Organics Original Potting Soil, should I try to transplant into this for now, before I put the plants into their coco buckets?
> 
> Thank you again for the help
> :farm:



You burned them up w/ that soil and a tea combo. They are not ready for nutrients. You need to get them out of that soil, let them dry out a bit, then tip them upside down and gently shake off that soil, and wash the roots off. Then re-pot into some thing plain like pro-mix, sunshine #4, etc, etc. Once they recover, which will take a bit. In that time you need to get yourself some nutrients. Lots of choices. Do your homework on here before posting lots of questions. Most of the initial answers are easily found on here.

And get some dolomite lime to mix in with the soil before planting. 1cup per cubic foot(7.4gal) of soil.


----------



## PuffinNugs

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You burned them up w/ that soil and a tea combo. They are not ready for nutrients. You need to get them out of that soil, let them dry out a bit, then tip them upside down and gently shake off that soil, and wash the roots off. Then re-pot into some thing plain like pro-mix, sunshine #4, etc, etc. Once they recover, which will take a bit. In that time you need to get yourself some nutrients. Lots of choices. Do your homework on here before posting lots of questions. Most of the initial answers are easily found on here.
> 
> And get some dolomite lime to mix in with the soil before planting. 1cup per cubic foot(7.4gal) of soil.


 
i doubt that a plant that stressed already would survive at that age. its possible but is it really worth it.


----------



## hamholfarm

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You burned them up w/ that soil and a tea combo. They are not ready for nutrients. You need to get them out of that soil, let them dry out a bit, then tip them upside down and gently shake off that soil, and wash the roots off. Then re-pot into some thing plain like pro-mix, sunshine #4, etc, etc. Once they recover, which will take a bit. In that time you need to get yourself some nutrients. Lots of choices. Do your homework on here before posting lots of questions. Most of the initial answers are easily found on here.
> 
> And get some dolomite lime to mix in with the soil before planting. 1cup per cubic foot(7.4gal) of soil.





Could I re-pot in Mushroom Compost?
Or 
Roots Organic's Original Potting Soil?

These two are all I have on hand. I don't know when I will be able to get to the store.

PS - I think all of the girls may make it. I'll take pics later 

Thanks,
:farm:


----------



## bubba902

Id use the potting soil, just mae sure it has good drainage though.


----------



## nouvellechef

I wouldnt use either one of those. For seeds, i totally prefer, only lime and myco in a medium.


----------



## hamholfarm

I re-planted the four burned up plants in the Roots Organic potting soil. The Sour Kush appears unharmed so I did not want to risk hurting it by re-planting it. I guess now I just need to wait and see what happens.

Should I pinch off the dead leaves or let them fall off on their own?

Thanks for the help - I'll post back in a few days,

:farm:


----------



## nouvellechef

Just let it do its thing.


----------



## bubba902

how many plants can I flower in a 4x3x6?


----------



## PuffinNugs

bubba902 said:
			
		

> how many plants can I flower in a 4x3x6?


 
me personally would only do like 4 max. maybe 6 on some small autos or training. i like to stick with 1 plant per sqft minimum for the best growth and thats pushing it when you get to flower, why i say minimum


----------



## Locked

How many plants depends on things like strain, type of training and grow style...if you top and train to get bushes you will hve less space for plants. If you grow single cola SOG style you can usually get more plants in a smaller space. Bottom line is more plants does not equal more bud. Jmo


----------



## GrowLikeU

is this burn also? should i cut the yellowish leave? what should i know do. its only on 1 plant.
thanks in advance


----------



## bubba902

aww man, I cant wait to see her full again.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Looks like overferting to me and no leave the leaf alone itll recover or fall off of its own accord.
P.s. move a little to your right when you next take a photo so we can all see your face.
Lol
T4


----------



## bho_expertz

Really like your way of doing stuff ... Your grows look always 5 star. Congrats :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz

Awesome work. I was thinking about the height of them since you have the CloneBox. As i. Very nice :aok:


----------



## hamholfarm

We've made it to day 27. The four that were replanted are still pretty small. The one I did not transplant is the Sour Kush, and it is doing well. The Vanilla Kush No 1, and the Viper are really struggling. Are these gals going to get with the program, or am I wasting my time with them?

Thanks for the help, and looking in!
:farm:


----------



## bho_expertz

@ multifarious ... Do you want to share a bit more about your clones ? That looks thight ... Very nice ...


----------



## PuffinNugs

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> We've made it to day 27. The four that were replanted are still pretty small. The one I did not transplant is the Sour Kush, and it is doing well. The Vanilla Kush No 1, and the Viper are really struggling. Are these gals going to get with the program, or am I wasting my time with them?
> 
> Thanks for the help, and looking in!
> :farm:


 
root issues. they may not make it. hope for the best, make sure your giving them a good dry cycle for awhile to help, then a good water cycle thatll last a few days and repeat.

what is happening the plant is eating itself instead of getting it from the soil.

what kind of soil is it, it may not of been draining well rotting the root? some seedlings just dont make it, my blueberry gum didnt make it and was looking like yours (stunted growth, yellowing of leaves) (roots never formed/grew). but to see it on more than one at once something is wrong and is not the seed.

good luck to you.


----------



## hamholfarm

Hey PNugs - if you go back to post 706 you will see where I first started posting about my problems. In short, I had unknowingly planted my sprouts in hot MG soil - posted here, received feedback - transplanted 4 of 5 into new soil. Now you're up to date.

Thanks,
:watchplant:


----------



## bubba902

Good morning bhc.

How is everyone?


----------



## GrowLikeU

should i just give up? idk whats going on. i havent feed it nutes in over a week, omy water


----------



## Hushpuppy

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> should i just give up? idk whats going on. i havent feed it nutes in over a week, omy water


Don't give up on them   I don't think that is nute burn. To me that looks more like nitrogen lockout most likely from PH being off. What kind of soil are they in? What are you feeding them when you feed? How fast does the water go in and through? They could be rootbound and are not able to get the nutes they need because of it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Multifarious; you got some good looking girls there.  Nice work on the bondage. It looks like you supercropped them 6-8 times before they reached flower. How long did you veg them if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Very impressive Multi so much so i think you should do a dIAry/thread on exactly what/how you do your above stuff for us idjuts and it could be a 'sticky' possibly.
T4


----------



## Jericho

multifarious said:
			
		

> no milk and or dairy products to process here




:stuff-1125699181_i_ :laugh:


----------



## bho_expertz

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Very impressive Multi so much so i think you should do a dairy/thread on exactly what/how you do your above stuff for us idjuts and it could be a 'sticky' possibly.
> T4


 
I have to agree with T4. You could just give us a look around . All that know-how ... Me want a little also


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Lol it just didnt click what you were on about
Ven i luked again and sawed mi reel baad spelink.
Lol
T4


----------



## GrowLikeU

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Don't give up on them   I don't think that is nute burn. To me that looks more like nitrogen lockout most likely from PH being off. What kind of soil are they in? What are you feeding them when you feed? How fast does the water go in and through? They could be rootbound and are not able to get the nutes they need because of it.




im using FFOF. I feed them Pure Blend PRO grow (veg form) but i havent fed them this in 2wks bcuz i figured it was nute burn. in two plants, when i water them, it pour out the bottom fairly fast one takes a min to pour thru. I've only been feeding it water for bout two wks When i was using nutes I did a schedule like: MON-water, TUE-no water,WED- nutes, THU-no water, FRI-water, SAT-no water, SUN-nutes... etc

What do u think i can do. its like all my fan leaves are starting to yellow, then brown, then crumble and die.


----------



## Hushpuppy

In the pics it looked like it was only the lower leaves that were browning. Typically nute burn will show on most of the leaves all the way up the plant and it will start at the very points of the leaf tips and work inward with less initial yellowing. If the leaves are yellowing first across the leaves then browning, and it is occuring only on the lower leaves then that is typically something out of wack, like PH. Also you said that when you water, it runs through pretty fast, that tells me that they have used up the soil nutes and filled the containers with so much root mass that the soil can't hold the water and nutes to keep them from getting deficient. 

If I am not seeing them correctly and they do have typical nute burn then it will take a while for them to recover. since you have cut out the nutes and are just giving them water for 2 weeks the overnuting should be corrected. If they are in enough soil (the FFOF is pretty hot) then you souldn't have to feed them pretty much throughout veg. If you have been feeding them from the beginning then it is a good chance that they are nute burning or the ph is getting way off. either way a good flush would ensure that any extra nutes is out of the containers and you can see what the ph is at the samne time.

I am honestly not sure which it is, but I would start with PH as that is most often a common problem. If you don't have one then you need to get an accurate ph tester, then ph neutral about 1/4-1/2 gal of water(adjust it to 7.0) then set the plant container in a bucket, of plastic tote or something that will allow the plant to sit in the water that you pour onto the plant. Then slowly add your water until it runs through and fills the container enough to come about a quarter to half way up the container. Try to find a container that is just a little bigger than the plant container so that the plant isn't swimming in a gallon of water. A quart is ok. Let it sit for about 1hr then test the ph of the water. 

If the ph is outside of the range of 6.5-7.5 then that is a problem. may not be the problem but is a problem that has to be corrected. At that point you will want to flush the soil by pouring(slowly) 1-2gallons of straight water through the planters and let it drain to waste. Then get 1 quart of water or the normal amount that you water with and add a minimum amount of nutes to it and adjust the ph to 7.0 and slowly pour into the plant(s), let drain and then let dry out for a couple days.

If the plant IS root bound you can either transplant them to bigger planters with new soil added or you can just feed them with ph ballanced solution each time you water. I think all my info is correct here. I am not a soil guy so if any soil folks see something that I am incorrect about please correct me so we can get these girls back to healthy


----------



## GrowLikeU

do i have to go to the store to buy some ph solution to make it ph correctly?


----------



## oldsman

Would a 600W light be overkill for a 4x2 tent? Or would a 400W do the job?I'll be getting the tent soon and want to make sure I'm not going to be like "I should have gotten the 600W".


----------



## Time4Plan-B

400 w hps will be fine dude but a 600w hps would be better.
T4


----------



## PuffinNugs

oldsman said:
			
		

> Would a 600W light be overkill for a 4x2 tent? Or would a 400W do the job?I'll be getting the tent soon and want to make sure I'm not going to be like "I should have gotten the 600W".


 
i have a 4x2 and feel its underlit with a 400watt so i run a 600watt in it. gets hard to keep cool in the summer, but managable


----------



## Time4Plan-B

A 400w hps is sufficient for 9sq ft and a 600w hps for about 16sq ft but its massively dependent on the reflector used.
T4


----------



## oldsman

Alrighty then,I see a 600w cool tube in my future.Thanks


----------



## bho_expertz

Yummy buds multi ... Very nice.


----------



## bubba902

oldsman said:
			
		

> Alrighty then,I see a 600w cool tube in my future.Thanks




Cooltubes r junk imo. Jus get a nice aircooled reflector.


----------



## PuffinNugs

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Cooltubes r junk imo. Jus get a nice aircooled reflector.


 
i agree...


----------



## SmokinMom

Great job, multi.  Wish I could have helped you with the trim.  How fun would that have been..


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wow they are bigger than i imagined Multi id err on side of 6+ per plant.
Nice haul but still say they dont too solid.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz

@ multi ... I can see you are a Starz guy


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Lol 10 weeks n 5 days wow thats a long flower time anyways looking nice n denserer.
Lol
T4


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Tenters,

My tent in the closet makes the guest room hot. It has not been vented yet. Does this sound right to you: If I run ducting from the tent to the ceiling and put a hole in the ceiling with an inline fan in the attic, is that a good thing or is that overkill for the t5's I am using.  
I just leave the closet  doors open until I have company coming, and I do, so I have to vent the tent better. HELP PLEASE.

Thanks guys.  I love the tent.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Tenters,
> 
> My tent in the closet makes the guest room hot. It has not been vented yet. Does this sound right to you: If I run ducting from the tent to the ceiling and put a hole in the ceiling with an inline fan in the attic, is that a good thing or is that overkill for the t5's I am using.
> I just leave the closet  doors open until I have company coming, and I do, so I have to vent the tent better. HELP PLEASE.
> 
> Thanks guys.  I love the tent.



Rose I always worry about venting air into the attic....is there a way you can tie into something in the attic to actually vent the hot air out the roof?  I am no contractor so all my concerns cld be for nothing.


----------



## Rosebud

The roof has vents. That is where our bathroom fan goes. I don't think it is vented outside...  What is your worry Hamster? Tell me. I ask Mr rb if he would put a hole in the floor, he said no. So I don't know what else to do.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Tenters,
> 
> My tent in the closet makes the guest room hot. It has not been vented yet. Does this sound right to you: If I run ducting from the tent to the ceiling and put a hole in the ceiling with an inline fan in the attic, is that a good thing or is that overkill for the t5's I am using.
> I just leave the closet  doors open until I have company coming, and I do, so I have to vent the tent better. HELP PLEASE.
> 
> Thanks guys.  I love the tent.



Duct it right to the gable vents in the attic so the hot air goes directly outside.


----------



## Locked

My worry is mold in your attic....I wld do like Nchef said. It's not like you are running a grow show like NorCalHal so I am probably worrying about nothing. Plus it's T5's and not an HPS but if you do it right now then down the road if you need to vent a hotter light or more light you wld already be covered.


----------



## Maximlis

Thanks for the information. Its a good set-up. Hope it will work.


----------



## purificationB

.I saw in one of the magazines they are selling pre-made set ups like you just described.


----------



## GrowLikeU

can someone direct me to where i can find pix of TENT in flower. Im trying to get an idea of what it should look like. This is my first grow in im getting ready to flip them. I kind of need a visual or something. 

thnx


----------



## Locked

GrowLikeU said:
			
		

> can someone direct me to where i can find pix of TENT in flower. Im trying to get an idea of what it should look like. This is my first grow in im getting ready to flip them. I kind of need a visual or something.
> 
> thnx




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148609&d=1264113557


----------



## GrowLikeU

here is my tent. im trying to build the flower tent. 
I want to put out an idea and maybe u guys could tell me if it would be a proper set up. 

on the left side of the reflector i would have ducting which will connect to my filter. on the right side i would ducting connect to my 6' inline fan which would sit outside the tent on the top and ducting connected to that going out the window.... 

please offer me some insight!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kind of inline fan have you got?

The configuration you are talking about will work fine if your fan has enough oomph.  I would not connect the filter until you need it.  Keep your ducting as short and straight as possible.

Most people do run:  filter>duct>light>duct>fan>


----------



## GrowLikeU

this is what i have. i will disconnect the filter right now...  tho is connected in these pix


----------



## bubba902

I took my tent down til a new one is built, going  7x4x6 just for flower. 
4ft walls will house the 8bulb t5s, both 400s ontop still.

It will be a week or two still but no biggie, be looking for a grow tent build lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Heat rises and the air at the top of the tent will be the hottest air.  Therefore, the filter and intake ducting should be located closer to the floor where the air is cooler.  Do not use the filter until things start to smell--it puts extra stress on the fan.  I would disconnect the ducting from the outlet side of the fan outside the tent--you have it turning 180 degrees--unnecessary IMO.  What is the cfm of your fan?  Filters usually list a minimum required CFM--does your filter?


----------



## GrowLikeU

I did disconnect the filter. Are u saying when i do connect it again, i should have it closer to the floor rather then hanging? And have the inline fan on the inside, closer to the bottom intakes? the cfm of my fan is 400 and i dont know exactly how much for the filter until i get home and look at it. i appreciate ur help. im new and kinda lost. i just want to get it right today.




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Heat rises and the air at the top of the tent will be the hottest air.  Therefore, the filter and intake ducting should be located closer to the floor where the air is cooler.  Do not use the filter until things start to smell--it puts extra stress on the fan.  I would disconnect the ducting from the outlet side of the fan outside the tent--you have it turning 180 degrees--unnecessary IMO.  What is the cfm of your fan?  Filters usually list a minimum required CFM--does your filter?


----------



## bubba902

Id run my tent if it looked like those lol. Anyone know of a cheap 4x4 for veg?


----------



## Lemon Jack

There are like 10 within the 100 to 115 dollar range on ebay bubba.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

i think THG was saying "intake" as in where you take cool air in. if you had the filter and intake at the top then the air would be warmer and wouldnt cool along the line as efficiently


----------



## Herm

Hello everyone.  It's almost time to harvest my tent!


----------



## BudMuncher

Just starting up a grow with last years Attitude freebies, got Dinafem Powerkush and Blue Widow and TH seeds Darkstar and whew they stink already! Only 4 weeks old! Plan on making better use of my tent this year!!


----------



## hamholfarm

Hello All,
	I am looking for ideas/recommendations *for my next grow*, for the best method(s) to maximize production from my very small tent. The tent is 22-inches deep by 36-inches wide by 63-inches high. I have attached a picture of my current grow which is 4 girls, each in a 5 gallon square bucket. With the ducting coming out of the top of the hood, and everything else, Im just about out of room. I did a little bit of LST but apparently not enough. It appears I am going to run out of room in the height before the plants are mature  what to do?  *I only have room for this small tent*, so I need to veg and then flower all in the same tent.  In the tent is a 400 watt MH/HPS in a Supernova hood, 4-inch fan, filter, and flex ducting that exhausts through the hood and then out through a window.

So, for the next grow, what would you do? 

A) Stick with 4 plants in the 4  5 gallon buckets 
B) More plants, but in smaller containers? How many plants and what size      containers?
C) Less plants, and in what size containers?
D) Other?
I will definitely TOP/FIM
Minimum time to Veg?

Thank you for all the assistance,

Chip

:farm:


----------



## drfting07

If it were me, i would only veg for 6 weeks and grow out 4 to 6 plants in 3 gallon buckets. Try and stick with Indica Dominant Phenos, they stretch far less than sativas in most circumstances.


----------



## BoneMan1000

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> i think THG was saying "intake" as in where you take cool air in. if you had the filter and intake at the top then the air would be warmer and wouldnt cool along the line as efficiently


 
At first I thought this didn't make sense because the hottest air would be located at the top of the tent, and in most instances it seems you would want to extract that hot air by having the intake (where the filter is located) mounted high, but another way to look at it is that if the filter is mounted low, providing cool air to the light, there wouldn't be very much hot air at the top of the tent because the light is running cooler. Is this the reasoning behind mounting the filter low?


----------



## bho_expertz

multifarious said:
			
		

> All of my flowering gurls are in my 8x4 (1.2x2.4) flowering tents
> my clonebox is not being used atm
> my clonestation is curently being used for moms
> cuts are more than happy underneath my counter top lighting


 
Sorry for digging the grave  but what light do you have as "counter top lighting" mate ?

Or what light do you think i would need for 40 clones max ? Using the baggies method of course :hubba:.


----------



## LEFTHAND

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> what light do you think i would need for 40 clones max ? Using the baggies method of course :hubba:.


 
*well im not familar with the baggies method.. or know it as something else.. lol.. but i can tell you to root clones 40 either 1-2 3'-4' t5 light strips will do the job  perfectly.. or a couple 23w 5600k cfl's... i myself prefer t5's.*

*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND

hamholfarm said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am looking for ideas/recommendations *for my next grow*, for the best method(s) to maximize production from my very small tent. The tent is 22-inches deep by 36-inches wide by 63-inches high. I have attached a picture of my current grow which is 4 girls, each in a 5 gallon square bucket. With the ducting coming out of the top of the hood, and everything else, I&#8217;m just about out of room. I did a little bit of LST but apparently not enough. It appears I am going to run out of room in the height before the plants are mature &#8211; what to do?  *I only have room for this small tent*, so I need to veg and then flower all in the same tent.  In the tent is a 400 watt MH/HPS in a Supernova hood, 4-inch fan, filter, and flex ducting that exhausts through the hood and then out through a window.
> 
> So, for the next grow, what would you do?
> 
> A) Stick with 4 plants in the 4 &#8211; 5 gallon buckets
> B) More plants, but in smaller containers? How many plants and what size      containers?
> C) Less plants, and in what size containers?
> D) Other?
> I will definitely TOP/FIM
> Minimum time to Veg?
> 
> Thank you for all the assistance,
> 
> Chip
> 
> :farm:


 
*good day mate..
personally i would cut your plant count down... 3-5 gal pots will be more than good. i would go with 2 ladies max 3 but in 6wks from clone you can lst and top them enough to fill your tent.. and having 2-3 not so crouded plants will grow much happier and in the end you will probally get more better buds from it...

i had a 2x4 tent and tryed 6 at first then down to 4 and finally went with 2 i averaged 8-12 oz's  now thats those runs lol not saying this will happen to you.. but thats what i have found more isnt better..

LH*


----------



## bho_expertz

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *well im not familar with the baggies method.. or know it as something else.. lol.. but i can tell you to root clones 40 either 1-2 3'-4' t5 light strips will do the job perfectly.. or a couple 23w 5600k cfl's... i myself prefer t5's.*
> 
> *LH*


 
So one t5 with 55w would be enough ... Thanks mate :aok:


----------



## LEFTHAND

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> So one t5 with 55w would be enough ... Thanks mate :aok:


 
*Yeah man.. *
*i usually take my clones and toss em under my 24w led panel..*
*if its in use generally use a 2'-3'-4' stip light..*
*if there in use lol i use a cfl..*

*dont need too much light.. *
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay Im getting excited for my tent ...it will be on the way soon..2x4x5..i baught a 600 switchable/Dimmable  and have a 440cfm fan coming...does anyone here use one fan to vent both lights and tent?


----------



## pcduck

I go through a carbon filter 2 600 watts and a/c hoods with a 6" Vortex. The tent is still getting sucked in. This is a 4x4x7.

I have a 4" vortex in my veg tent 2x4x7 using a t-5. sucks in in


----------



## Hushpuppy

Nice SOG Multi  Is that a microphone in the right side of the tent so that the girls can call you when they need something :hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Very Very nice Multi now thats what ya call a dripper system.
Small cheeses looking good dude im just a little in front of ya with mine and they today started to kick off with my automated dripper system at long last.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz

Awesome multi :aok: ... What CalMag do you use ?

I'm using the BioNova Calcium and Magnesium ... They came in separate bottles.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Wow they have gone mental a bit like the grower imho.
Looking superb dude well done AGAIN.
Bahhhhhhhhhhhhh
Lol
T4


----------



## Rockster

Doing me proud bro,  

 they are looking lush and disgustingly healthy, heh heh.


----------



## ChuckNorris

Dude whats up with that jack herror, that is wicked haha!


----------



## ChuckNorris

multifarious said:
			
		

> Day 33 and these x11 Ak 47 & x1 Lemon Stinky are stacking up good.....:icon_smile:




how are you getting them so low without screen? are you lst or something?


----------



## ChuckNorris

multifarious said:
			
		

> Sure
> 
> I've been using this super simple, versatile, method of cloning for a good while now.
> 
> Essentially, freshly taken cuttings, in the "puck" of your choice, be it rockwool cubes,
> jiffy 7s, coco pellets, root riots etc, are placed into "baggies" and kept moist and sealed for between 5 and 7 days.
> 
> At that point I keep the bags open and over several days I gradually fold/roll the bag down, reducing the humidity around the cuttings but while still keeping the pucks moist.
> 
> If you don't, you risk rot setting in.
> 
> To date I have found this method to be the most versatile way of producing healthy clones.
> 
> This method also lends its self to easily keeping new cuttings in "stasis" inside your fridge for a comfortable 4 weeks.
> Any longer and I see a noticeable decline in rooting success.



So you never have problems with mold? how do you control that if so.


----------



## Type3Steve

That's awesome I must say!


----------



## Time4Plan-B

'The Nutty Professor' Springs to  mind
Lol
Btw they dont look evenly spaced apart.!!
T4


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

im growing in a secret jardin dr100 with a 600watt hps with some t5s i had from a previous setup. insulated ducting from the cooltube out of the tent, been working well id recommend secret jardin.


----------



## Rockster

multifarious said:
			
		

> I don't care what they say about you, in some places, Rockster.......
> but
> I sure do :heart:  your  genetics
> 
> 1 of 8 #1 Cheese that start to come down today @ wk 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192565


 Glad you like the genetics multifarious and those meanies say bad things about me because they reckon I _don't_ have the genetics so more fool the meanies eh?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

hey jsmits, cheers. its the old series which i think they now use the same materials for their budget line(dark street?) but it works well and its decently lightproofed. 
i got it from basementlighting.co.uk so i dont know if that will be much use to you unless youre in europe. 
they didnt distinguish between new and old models probably trying to get rid of old stock without telling people but i chose it for the same reason as the new smaller models are very short.
good luck.


----------



## Locked

That is looking like wall to wall Dank there Bogart....nice job my friend.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

thanks hamster, its pretty crowded alright one should be out soon.
:icon_smile:


----------



## jsmits420

Thanks BMT I'll check it out!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *Hampster*


I finally hooking the Tent up...Not sure the name...*OHC*..said you recommended for her a few years back...Not sure how yall hook all the crap up in there..lol...I have pics later...and more on what this tent is for...no plants in yet so I suppose Im not in the club yet????...anywho  pass this around the tents:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

*Hey Bogart *:ciao: The girls are looking real sexy :icon_smile:  Those are some fat buds bro. Good job 

*Hey JSmits*: I just saw a couple of those smaller tents on Ebay this morning. I had to order another tent myself. They had the 120, 100, 90 among the bigger ones. 

I had to get me another Darkroom 150. The first one I got works just sooo good. I just harvested 4 plants that I had in it and got what I believe will be about 8oz dry (or should I say sticky as h3ll)  

When my new tent comes in I will take down the last stealth cabinet and be all tents for flowering. So how do I become a member of the tent growers club?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I had a real fun time setting up my tent. They say its a one person job but that person better be ready to sweat to put it up. Not too difficult as much as combersome.   I got 2 600w HPS in cooltubes being vented with one 520cfm vortex


----------



## bho_expertz

Very nice hush. Have made some changes in my tent aswell.


----------



## Locked

Hey 4u just sign up through the group memberships and I will approve you.... 

That's a big asss tent Hush.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres my tent...i was given this so I dont know the name..it has a lot of pin holes and had to fix that first...I have a 600mh/hps ...440 cfm..with a mountair air scrubber...placed the "west end girls" in to sex out and test heats...timer is on 7-7..temps started at 85f..and by midnight it was a steady 76c...I may change the time to 8-8  so maybe we would be a bit cooler..this tent sole purpose is for breeding...I want to finish my purple frosting project as Im working the f3..the male and female was topped other day as they was a bit big for the tent..will place them in the tent next weekend after I sex out some plants...please let me know if ya see anything Im missing...

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

nice to be you bro


----------



## pcduck

*4u* Not sure what type of temps you get, but I use insulated duct work once it goes through the reflector. This helps keep my temps manageable.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

not sure where that would help me duct..temps arent bad at 85 lights on...with temps outside tent 71Im thinking it will heat up more ince I hook the scrubber up????....first night running this and will keep yall updated...I hooked up the speed controller but it dont work well....untill next time ...take care and be safe


----------



## dman1234

My veg tent will arrive today, so im a tent grower now,


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> not sure where that would help me duct..temps arent bad at 85 lights on...with temps outside tent 71Im thinking it will heat up more ince I hook the scrubber up????....first night running this and will keep yall updated...I hooked up the speed controller but it dont work well....untill next time ...take care and be safe



Yeah once the filter is on your draw will be less.

I like to use insulated duct work as I do not like heating the space I want to cool.

Congrat dman :woohoo:

What kind did you get?


----------



## dman1234

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yeah once the filter is on your draw will be less.
> 
> I like to use insulated duct work as I do not like heating the space I want to cool.
> 
> Congrat dman :woohoo:
> 
> What kind did you get?



Thanks Duck, i got a *Diamond Mylar Hydroponic Grow Tent 2x4 for my new T5 its good to be back to having 2 seperate spaces
*


----------



## pcduck

Yep those t-5's fit real nice in a 2 x 4 tent


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah that  you will love the growth under the T5 lights. Just make sure you have a fan blowing across the underside of the lights as they do build a little heat bubble beneath them if you don't have air flow pushing it away. I have 2 small fans blowing across mine to keep them cool as I have 9 bulbs in one spot in a 30"x4' space.


----------



## dman1234

but you also vent it right? im thinking a fan on the plants and a bathroom exhaust fan will do the job as the tent is only 40 cubic feet (4x2x5)  any thoughts?


----------



## pcduck

Should work fine

I have a 4" Vortex exhausting and a small circular fan in mine and I am have no problems.


----------



## dman1234

Thanks Duck, 

Hey talk about service, I ordered it at 8:30am Monday morning and its put together and im looking at it at 4pm  Tuesday.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I have mine vented as well as having the fans. Gotta keep the fresh air coming in.   That should do all you need for that size tent


----------



## Locked

Congrats dman...


----------



## tastyness

OK newbie question of the day, my wonderful tent clearly shows light when they are on inside and it is dark in the room.  Mostly the glow comes from the passive air entries near the bottom of the tent.  And a bit around the front/top zipper.  Last picture.  
If I go inside with all the lights off it "seems" dark to me- but then again I'm not a plant.
I'm still vegging so right now it isn't an issue, just want to know if I need to do any McGyvering before I go to flower.  
I did also discover a leak in the top center of the tent which will get some duct tape.
My tent is second hand 6.5' X 6.5' and is set up in a second bedroom.  Have two lights 1000W / 600W : both HPS.  One old nasty ballast and a slick new digital one (it is PURPLE!) that came with the 600W light.  CFM is aroung 350 and I've got a filter on that.  Also an oscillating floor fan.  
Currently there are 14 plants in residence with 2 boys about to meet the chopping block today.  
I plan to get a second tent for veggie soon as I can find the right dimensions for cloning and some mom plants.


----------



## Locked

I hve been flowering in tents for a cpl years now and hve never had any issues with the small bit of light that comes in *down low* on the passive intakes. I wld think the only problems it might cause wld be with a well trained SOG or SCROG, where the plants are real low. Jmo


----------



## purplehaze66

Great thread, filled with useful info

Peace


----------



## tastyness

I'm reading through the thread trying to catch up - but it takes a while.  
Curious about how close to the top of the tent I can put my lights?.  Lights are not air cooled. (1000W & 600W)   They have simple metal reflectors and are hanging from chains.  I do have CFM exhausting- hanging from the top of the tent with a filter on it.  Temps ave 78 with lights on and 64 with lights off.  There is also an oscillating fan blowing across the top of the canopy. 
Some of my plants are really growing up and out and I would like to put the lights all the way up and then raise any of the smaller plants up to even out the canopy.  
It is getting pretty crowded in there.  Luckily I have a back up flowering space I can use if I have to.  The last three plants are flowering there waiting to earn their place in the tent.  Hoping for 1 girl and I'll be tickled pink.

UPdate: 8.29 : Two boys confirmed.  the one possible girl was decapitated in a lighting accident.  So none of this strain made it to flower.  Will try again next run.


----------



## pcduck

Need more light for a 5 x 5. A 1000 watter would work nice

No intake fan needed, go passive intake. 

Need more inside circulation one 6" fan is pretty small.

for veg light 4 bulb t-5's


----------



## Jimmy James

Thanks PCDUCK,

I have another question.
When I go on vacation -- how do I keep plants wattered?
Is it posible ? Gravity set up ?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> Thanks PCDUCK,
> 
> I have another question.
> When I go on vacation -- how do I keep plants wattered?
> Is it posible ? Gravity set up ?


Your setup sounds solid other than the veg lighting. Pretty much everything As PC said.
As for watering when you can't be there, that is where your ingenuity will have to kick in. you could use a 5 gallon bucket with a submersable pump connected to a digital timer that can be set for certain days and times very specifically. Then just put together a hose system from the pump to each of the plants. If you have a Home Depot or Lowes by you, check out their "rain bird" automated lawn and garden watering supplies. you can pretty much build any kind of system from there and the pet supply for the water pumps. or check out some "hydro system" supplies at some of the hydro stores online for better pumps and hoses than the "depots".

Being in 5gal grow containers will mean that you don't have to water as often but a lot more than for smaller containers. Once you set up your watering system, you will have to run it a couple times to get your timing correct so that they water enough and not too much. That takes a bit of trial and error but it is very doable.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey guys, how do I become a member of the Tent Grower's Club? I already have my 2tents set up and rockin


----------



## pcduck

Click User CP then Group Membership then HL will check you in


----------



## tastyness

Hushpuppy- :Welcome:  
Glad to see some activity on this thread.

Tents ROCK!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thankyou Guys  Tents do rock. My last grow I harvested, I had to have a grow friend help me trim it and he was blown away by the results when I opened up the tent. I am now rocking 2 tents, both Secret Jardin Darkroom 5x5 with 2 600wHPS in each tent. I got BBP and Blue Mystic in one tent and just BBp in the other, but I have Pineapple chunk and Larry OG Kush warming up for the next turn in the tents  I'll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Sol

I think Hushpuppy has the perfect set-up. I was just reading that a 600 watt covers only a 3x3 footprint and creates 2500 btu whereas a 1000 covers a 4x4 footprint and creates 5000 btu. By using 2 600s' you can overlap your footprint in a 5x5 tent AND your heat value is still less than that of a 1000 watter.  Interesting


----------



## tastyness

*Hushpuppy*-How many plants do you run in each tent?  Can't wait to see the pics.

*How do most of you arrange your plants in the tent?  *
I've got two lights (1000 and 600) hanging side by side.  It makes for about 3 rows.
One under the center of the 1000, one under the center of the 600 and one in the middle.  Still feel like there is wasted space with not enough light along the back side of the tent.  Because of where my bracing is I can't quite hang the lights where I want and the poles underneath the floor of the tent sometimes keep me from putting them where I want.  
Still it is like the Shangi-La in there so the girls are happy


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Yeah, I took some pics but they didn't show up worth using so I will take some more tomorrow and post so you can see it. I run mine in hydro so I have the 10gal totes with w 2 holes in the lids of each and have 4 totes in 1 tent, so that makes for 8 plants which I am hoping will fill out into the space and grow a bit to nearly fill the space while leaving enough spacing between branches for good light penetration. 

In my other tent, I have 3 plants in a row at the back that are in organic and then 2 totes, 1 on either side of the door, each with 2 plants. these 4 are in hydro. I like to form a "U" shape with my plants so that the opening of the U is facing the entrance to the tent. This makes it somewhat easier to get in to service the system resevoir, which sits directly in the center, and tend the girls as needed without killing my trashed back.

I found that I made a mistake with placing the organic trio at the back of the one tent because it has made it difficult to get to the plants for watering and tending.

I would say that if you are working in soil then having 4 nice plants in 3-5gal pots, vegged to about 2-3' tall depending on how much they stretch, and Fimmed/LST to make them bush out well, then set equal distant in a square formation within the tent (5x5) would produce very nicely under the 2 lights.

I am using the cooltubes in my tents because I like for them to spread the light out a bit and overlap each other so that plenty of lumens get to the plants from 2 different directions. So far I have found that works best for me. I have them tied together with flex hose and pulling air out of the tents through the lights and into the ceiling of my building where I have a 530cfm vortex for each tent.  Here is the one tent with the organic trio under the screen for bud support. This is looking in from the side window of the tent. The 4 plants in totes are Blue Mystic:


----------



## tastyness

*Hush*
Wow- that really helps a lot - thanks for sharing.
I'm gonna go take some pics- and I'll be back with my questions based on what you said.


----------



## pcduck

I only have a 4 x 4 with two 600 watters. I run 2 rows of 3 maybe a single straggler that get pushed around depending on the size of the other girls. That would be a total of 7


----------



## tastyness

So this is my 6.5X6.5 tent with 8 plants in it. 1000W and 600W in the room.

My two challenges: 
Pedestal fan takes up the space of one plant AND when going I sometimes lose a space because I don't want the leaves to get over dry, over winded.

Braces in bottom of tent.  The strut across the bottom middle of the tent makes the pots uneven and it is hard to use that space.  I've got little plastic things that I use to balance them but it is still a bit of a PITA.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Very nice Tasty  Very good-looking girls you got there.  I had the same issue with over-drying the plants with the bigger pedastel fans. I found some smaller oscillating fans that work well and are shorter so they blow up under the plants since my plants are up a bit. If you look close at the picture you can see the fan in the middle right. I got it at Walgreens. It blows just enough in there to move everyone around but doesn't stay on them but a moment. I gotta get another one for the new tent as right now I am using small fixed fans for that.


----------



## Sol

If you had , the above two light set up. Could you get the same effect as a dual spectrum bulb by having one HPS and one MH?  I was considering trying it as i read that the dual spectrum really helps in later flowering. Any clue?


----------



## tastyness

HushPuppy,
I've got a second smaller fan, will try that today and see how it goes.
Really miss my cool black turbo fan I sold before moving.  I see some growers use them on the roof of the tent.  
I buy all my second hand so it depends on what's out there. 
The fan used to be in the right corner as you walked into the tent-you see I'm trying it in back center right now.  
I'm hunting for some small PC fans now - another thing we tossed a whole box of when moving.


----------



## pcduck

Sol said:
			
		

> If you had , the above two light set up. Could you get the same effect as a dual spectrum bulb by having one HPS and one MH?  I was considering trying it as i read that the dual spectrum really helps in later flowering. Any clue?



Our member 4u2Smoke built a dual cool tube with with both mH and hps maybe he will pop in here and give a report on his set up


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sol said:
			
		

> If you had , the above two light set up. Could you get the same effect as a dual spectrum bulb by having one HPS and one MH?  I was considering trying it as i read that the dual spectrum really helps in later flowering. Any clue?


Yeah I thought about that. I think having the dual spectrum would be beneficial but if I were foing to do that I would put maybe a 400w MH in the middle and keep the (2)600watters on the outside as the metals don't put out as many lumens as the HPS, so you don't want to substitute unless you know you are way over the minimum and/or you have them on a rotating assembly that will automatically move the lights around to better disperse the light.

I am interested to see how Smoke's dual light setup is doing myself.


----------



## Jimmy James

Please rate these tents/Grow rooms.

1) Grow Lab
2) Dark Room II
3) Light House Silver Edition
4) Argomax

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have 2 of the Darkroom II 5x5 tents and *love* them. If I expand in the future, I will definitely buy more of them. I can't speak for any of the others as I have never used them


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here's a few pics of my 2 tents sitting side by side:

The last pic is when I first set up the first tent. I have 2 600wHPS in cooltubes in each tent


----------



## pcduck

I have a Secret Jardin DRII 120...no complaints here


----------



## tastyness

I'm wondering if it is a good idea to leave the tent flaps open with lights on to help keep temperatures down.

My concern is that having them open exposes the interior of the tent to more potential problems.  Mold spores, spider mites, other dust and stuff from the house.  Inside tent was thoroughly cleaned before starting and I try to be careful about what ends up in the tent.

Tent is located in a large spare bedroom with high ceilings.  Until now the door to this room was kept closed, (odor control is important for me) but as temps have risen I've kept door open.  This connects to a small landing and MB.  

High yesterday at 85 (was lights off time so that's leftover from day before)
Low yesterday was 73 
RH was 49%-57% - (Low was after lights out; High was after watering all 8 plants) 

The plants appear very happy.  I'm interested in keeping them that way.  This new temp issue has just come up in the last few days and I am still adjusting daily trying to get back to 65-75 deg. and >50% rH.  
I've been running the oscillating fan on high during lights off and med during lights on.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

don't leave your flaps open, tasty :icon_smile: . . . 76-78 is optimal, but low to mid 80's will do little harm to healthy adult plants

jm2c :48:


----------



## Sol

I think everyone is dealing with excess heat these days. 

  Funny, i can see the floor in the pics of your tents, i have'nt seen the floor of my tent since i bought it.   (its' FULL)


----------



## gourmet

_My two challenges: 
Pedestal fan takes up the space of one plant AND when going I sometimes lose a space because I don't want the leaves to get over dry, over winded._

I got 3 desk fans from Walgreens and strapped them to the corner poles.  I use those instead of an oscillating fan because they take up no room from the plants.  They have a base that wraps around the pole.  There is a picture in my Eight Mile High grow journal.


----------



## Hushpuppy

*Gourmet:* that is a good idea about hanging the fans to keep them out of the way, but I like to blow from under my plants so that I keep the heavier, cooler air pushing up around the plants. 

I just saw an amazing thing this morning. I got some dry Ice a couple days ago to make some dryice hash, and I had a bunch left over out of the 10lbs that I bought. Just for the heck of it I took the left over and put in the grow house and let it evaporate over 2 days. This morning when I checked them the growth and healthy look nearly knocked me over. I have regular air-flow into and out of my grow house and shouldn't "need" CO2 so I was shocked to see the level of improvement that the dry ice gave me. I think I am going to start doing this about once a week as I go right by the store that sells it regular, and its only 99cents a pound. 

*Tasty:* I think you have something going on within your system if you are not able to keep the temps down as before. What size and number of lights are you using in your tent? Are you able to touch the fixtures on your lights without getting too hot? I actually touched one of mine this morning because I was wanting to warm up some calibration fluid and the fixture wasn't warm enough to warm the liquid, and that is after running for 12 hrs. You say you have the tent in a spare room, what kind of temps are you maintaining in the room? Are you exausting into the room or completely out of the house?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Tasty: I just went back and looked at an earlier pic and answered my questions about the lights and fixtures. Depending on the answers to how you exaust your air and the room temps, I think you may have to go to enclosed and vented fixtures to keep the heat down. That or invest in a cooling system of some sort for the room or tent.


----------



## gourmet

I have a Virtual Sun tent on the desk in my bedroom.  As you can see from the pictures, I have a 5000btu window fan a couple of feed from the mesh passive intake in the tent.  I have the output fan inside the tent with a 400 watt mh light (hps for flowering) and ductwork leading outside the tent to the filter.

I found great desk fans at Walgreens and taped them to the corner posts of the tent.  You can fasten them low or high and change the height.  The tent is only 2 by 3 so an oscillating fan takes the room of an entire plant.  I find the plants are blowing in the breeze of the three small desk fans so I think there is plenty of airflow.  

With the ac unit I can keep the temps inside the tent at 74 to 77 (now that I replaced the ac unit as the old one needed a recharge and was not working properly).  

This of course is a soil grow as you can see.


----------



## tastyness

*Hushpuppy*- what changed is winter is over- spring is sprunging ~
I knew that would be coming, but didn't know exactly when.  And of course plants are a bit bigger as time goes by. No chance to change room temp.  

Venting directly into bedroom- my hubby is Uber paranoid about smells escaping. We have a second carbon filter that can go into the mix. 

Had some cooler weather last night--
*DanK-* didn't see your post in time- so I opened the tent for a while and got the temps back into range.  I'll keep it closed back up from now on.

Going to hook up dehumidifier with bigger tank today- it did the auto shut off thing yesterday when full and that always takes me a while to recover from. 

Only 4-5 weeks to go and I'm hoping to finish them in the same excellent health they are in now.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah, given that you are exausting into the same space that you are drawing from makes it difficult to lower it unless you are airconditioning the room like Gourmet. However, if you are able to bring down the temps by leaving the tent door open tells me that you just aren't getting enough air flow through the tent to pull all the heat out fast enough. But if it is only getting up around 85, you should be able to finish without problems as long as the plants don't get up too high.


----------



## gourmet

In winter I pull the a/c out of the window and just leave the window open a slight bit.  Of course I keep my door closed so I don't waste the heat in the house, but with the heat coming off the filter in the bedroom, I can stabilize the temp in both the tent and the bedroom.


----------



## tastyness

Thanks for all the great ideas.
Temps dropped again yesterday- big help.  Top was 76 deg and 55% humidity (AFTER FOOD/WATER)

*Gourmet-* afraid to leave my windows cracked we have crazy wasps here.  When I first opened my veggie room one flew in and scared me half to death, he snuck in through the tiny crack in the window I had opened. (I'm allergic and I just hate them)


----------



## Hushpuppy

I don't usually go looking to kill wasps and bees but if I have too I get some stuff from the autoparts store called "carbeurator cleaner". If you shoot them with it, they fall straight away to the ground and die. It knocks them them right out of the air as soon as it hit them. I have a neighbor who is also allergic to them and he had a huge nest of them in his stove exaust in his kitchen. I hit them with that stuff as they started coming out of the exaust vent, and they piled up on the ground below the vent like pile of fire wood.


----------



## Iams

This got back to page 4 . Thought I'd bring it back to top. Its neat to see others tents and such.:icon_smile:

I put in a application to join the TGC. Thank to all who post so beginners like me can get a look at how to set it up.


----------



## tastyness

:welcome:  
I'm sure hammy will get you set up shortly with membership.
PM him what # you want to be.

Tents rock!


----------



## Iams

Thanks Tastyness. I know he's a busy guy and will get to it when more important things are done. Btw, love you grow journal and you really got skills with the camera. I love the clairity of the close in shots. I can almost smell them growing..lol

Thanks again for the welcome.

Happy Happy, Joy Joy!


----------



## tastyness

Thanks Iams- I'm so glad you enjoy the pictures.  I sure enjoy taking them. 
It's my old canon SD1100 that I got back in 2009.  Might be time to retire it- I'v got my eye on a newer model. (It's purple) - not sure I want to switch though- in spite of it being very, very beat up it still takes great pics.  And I can find all the settings in my sleep.  

Ren 'n Stimpy... oh my!  
I was always more of a Pinky and the Brain fan :rofl:


----------



## Iams

I found my wife old Olympus dock and done. It seems to do well for my pics. It has macro and supermacro settings that are nice, if I could just hold my hands still enough. 

The Brain: Are you pondering what I'm pondering? 
Pinky: I think so, Brain, but if we get "Sam spayed," we'll never have any puppies.
:holysheep:


----------



## gourmet

Wondering what members may have a Virtual Sun tent and what you think of them.


----------



## Iams

Just wanted to get the formalities out of the way and make it official with my tent posting pic.



Thanks again for all your help.

Gourmet, I have no experence with the tent maker you are refering to.


----------



## Locked

Nice tent and set up Iams...


----------



## sMACkaddict

*I can't believe I keep forgetting to do this!  I have the HTG Mother Keeper and I got 2 4ft 2-fixture 32w t8 shoplights(say that 10 times fast!)

I gotta dig up a picture from another thread!*

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=793830&postcount=1

thanks
sMACk


----------



## pcduck

Nice set up Iams :aok:


----------



## 420ftw

Has anyone tested the LED lights in a tent?

I was thinking about trying with a BlackStar light in a tent.


----------



## Locked

420ftw said:
			
		

> Has anyone tested the LED lights in a tent?
> 
> I was thinking about trying with a BlackStar light in a tent.




I am pretty sure a couple members have tried growing with LED lighting in their tents. JAAM comes to mind. It's safe to say that cheap LED are exactly that...Cheap. The LED's that are showing some promise are also not cheap. jmo.


----------



## sMACkaddict

Did I not qualify?? 

sMACk


----------



## Locked

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> Did I not qualify??
> 
> sMACk



Lol...you qualify brosef. Just because JAAM came to mind doesn't mean you don't qualify.


----------



## sMACkaddict

haha Im not runnin LEDS, jsut tryin to join the exclusive, world renowned tent growers club bra... 

I hope thats you in the avatar, hamster... or your owner I guess...

sMACk


----------



## pcduck

420ftw said:
			
		

> Has anyone tested the LED lights in a tent?
> 
> I was thinking about trying with a BlackStar light in a tent.



Many have tested leds...You don't need a tent to test junk lights.


----------



## Locked

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> haha Im not runnin LEDS, jsut tryin to join the exclusive, world renowned tent growers club bra...
> 
> I hope thats you in the avatar, hamster... or your owner I guess...
> 
> sMACk




Bro you are more then welcome to join. I will be the first to admit I don't always get around to checking the new memberships in a timely fashion.    Just follow the directions in post #1 of this thread and I will approve you.


----------



## Locked

Alright so check that...I just approved you since it seems you have already signed up. I sure wish it would send me a notification when people sign up. Anywho, welcome aboard. When you get a chance post up a pic or two of your set up.


----------



## sMACkaddict

Ill take a few new snapshots tonight when I water.  Thanks Hamster.

sMACk


----------



## 420ftw

I was specificlly looking at this LED light

vvv.bcledgrow.ca/240wuv_blackstar_led_growing_light.html


----------



## tastyness

sMACK
:welcome:

You've finally made it into the club


----------



## sMACkaddict

haha I know, I took my sweet time...


----------



## sMACkaddict

I bring PROOF!:hubba: 

I had to take 2 photos so you could get the whole picture 






sMACk


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have read the arguements on the use of LEDs and decided to do some research myself. I don't want to sound arrogant on the subject but This is my opinion from what I have learned. LEDs just don't do what is needed. The key is light energy. In the chloroplasts within a leaf *light energy* is used (like gasoline in a car to make it go) to power chemical reactions that are used to build the compounds that the plant needs. LEDs are low wattage lights, therefore they only produce low power light. 

Yeah I know that LEDs are better for emitting higher percentage of PAR light but it is still *low energy light*. If you break light down to its most basic unit you get the photon. When a photon strikes a cell of chlorophyll it causes 1 electron to be released from its bond in the CO2 molecule which allows the CO2 to break its bond so that the carbon atom can be utilized in building carbohydrates. The now free electron is connected to a energy carrying compound called ATP which is the plant's "gasoline" that is used to fuel all other chemical reactions. (For those who fully know this info, yes this is oversimplified)

For every photon of light that strikes the plant on a green area, a free electron is produced. When you shine a *low energy light* on a plant that is a *high energy plant*, it is like using a squirt bottle of water to put out a large fire. It is a low concentration of photons, which is why it takes multiples of LED lights to even get close to the concentration of photons produced by HID lights. Also, the photons produced by LEDs are only being pushed by very low voltage, so they don't travel far before they lose their energy.   If you use an HID, it is like using a fire hose to spray water on the same fire. You are literally showering the plant with a high concentration of photons that are driven by upwards of 5000volts so that they will go farther without losing their energy.

Will LEDs work? yes. But they don't work well enough in any setup to offset the lack of photons (light energy) without becoming prohibitively expensive. When they are able to produce LEDs that push 50watts of power from each one, then we will have something to work with.


----------



## tastyness

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> I bring PROOF!:hubba:
> 
> I had to take 2 photos so you could get the whole picture
> View attachment 196250
> 
> View attachment 196251
> 
> 
> sMACk



Looks good.  Can't remember- how did you get your T'5's?
You know we share that order online problem.  

What's your number gonna be?


----------



## Iams

Behold the lighted glory and let your grow be praised! Cool, welcome to the tgc and may you share your knowelege bountifully. 

More info on green things to come I hope.


----------



## sMACkaddict

tastyness said:
			
		

> Looks good.  Can't remember- how did you get your T'5's?
> You know we share that order online problem.
> 
> What's your number gonna be?



T8's haa, T5's I wish!  I found these shoplights for like $15 bucks without bulbs at our local facade claiming to be home depot...

sMACk


----------



## pcduck

While :bongin: I came across a pretty good deal on a Secret Jardin DRII tent with free shipping. Never used this place, but it has the lowest price on this tent that I have seen.:aok:


www.specialtyhydroponics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=88_178&products_id=3032


----------



## sMACkaddict

there's a space in the text of the link which causes an error on the store site.  You need to delete the space near the end of the link between, "88_178&prod" and "ucts_id=3032".

sMACk


----------



## Jimmy James

Can anyone recomend a humidifier for a 3X3 & 5X5 tent ?


----------



## JimBud

This will be my first tent grow. 39 inch x 39 inch x 79.  I have a 400 hps and two 150 mh. Set up the tent for negative pressure and the temps have stayed in the 80's while I tested the set up.

 I have NL and Blue Mystic auto flower on the way.

From what I have read I think I should use the 2 mh for the first 2 or 3 weeks until the plants have shown their sex and then add the hps for the flowering stage at 20/4.  Any advice?


----------



## pcduck

That is all growers choice JimBud. Some growers do this as a way to reduce stretch. Some do complete grows with mH. I prefer to use just a hps when in flower. Moving lights around in a full tent sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its such a PITA to have to change or move lights around in a tent, That's why I like to have separate vegging and flowering spaces. That way I can setup each space the way I want and leave it that way. However, if the one space is all that you have then you gotta do what you have to. I would leave all of them in there and use them all at the same time for both phases so that there is plenty of lumens for the girls. The more lumens the better(up to a point which is about 10k lumens per sqft. Above that and it gets tricky.


----------



## buddogmutt

okay...hope i went about this the right way...so my set-up is a 5x5x7 tent(elevated off cold concrete floor insullated with styrofoam and layered with horse blankets(pic5))..1000w hps....440 inline fan,mini dehumidifier,carbon filter(ran outside of tent mainly for weight issues)...a little space heater connected to ducting(shown in pic4)keeps temps at 68' during lights out...and a cooler filled with ice for AC in the summer...inline fan pulls from where ever that ducting is connected and fan inside tent circulates it...just added mini dehumidifier to lower humidity(last night) so ill see results today at lights up...currently running 42 Afgoo in 1gal pots no veg straight 12/12 on day 41 today....


----------



## JimBud

All the lights are up in the tent.  I wouldn't have to move them (maybe up if the plants get too close).  I just don't want to fry the seedlings.  Temps should be okay, just worried that 400 hps and 300 mh would be too much in a small tent.


----------



## pcduck

for flower I run 2 600's in a 4x4 tent and that is all I want.
for veg I am under t-5's in a 2x4 tent


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> for flower I run 2 600's in a 4x4 tent and that is all I want.
> for veg I am under t-5's in a 2x4 tent



:yeahthat:

I am running a 600w in a cool tube and a 400W in a standard reflector in a 4x4 tent. I also run HO T5's in a 2x4 tent for veg. I want to lose the 400w and get another 600W.


----------



## Hushpuppy

*Jimbud:* Initially, for the seedlings, I would run just the MH about 1' away from them until they get growing good. around the 2nd or 3rd week (when they start really taking off) I would switch on the HPS. With both lights on, place your hand over the plants in the center under the lights, palm down and see if it feels too warm to the back of your hand. If the warmth is comfortable to you then it should be fine for the plants. If it is uncomfortably warm then back the lights up until its comfortable. 

Having both of the lights there just does put you above the minimum lumens for flowering(5000 lumens per sqft), so you shouldn't have any trouble with them being over lit. Once they start flowering, you could have more light than that without issue (other than possible heat build up IF you don't have good ventilation pulling the heat out and fresh air in)


----------



## Locked

Just wanted to say welcome to skullcandy, Azulol, JimBud, buddogmutt...sorry it took so long to get you guys squared but this time of year is nuts for me. Welcome, and if you have not already done so, please post up a pic or two of your setups. If you want a number check the first post to see if it is not taken and pm me.


----------



## skullcandy

thank you hamster lewis i am glad to be aboard i will post a pic of my tent sometime tomorrow dew to lights out which is about happen. that way i can get good light to show my plants that are just starting to flower.


----------



## JimBud

Thanks Hamster Lewis.  Waiting for the beans to pop before I take any pics


----------



## Locked

skullcandy said:
			
		

> thank you hamster lewis i am glad to be aboard i will post a pic of my tent sometime tomorrow dew to lights out which is about happen. that way i can get good light to show my plants that are just starting to flower.








			
				JimBud said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster Lewis.  Waiting for the beans to pop before I take any pics




No problem guys...no rush. When you can. Skull, sounds good.  JB, green Mojo for your beans.


----------



## skullcandy

here it is my tent i am currently working on the first plant and it looks alright am hoping i get many buds i have one small round l.e.d. and one rectanguler D.S. series i have gotten good results from the d.s. series i am acctully planing on getting another also i have a fan hanging from some straps something i saw on a post on a TGC thread, it works good here are some pic's


----------



## Locked

Thanks for sharing skullcandy.....


----------



## JimBud

my tent.  1 400 hps and 2 150 mh.  I have 4 NL auto flower in 3 gal bags with ffof soil.  Negative pressure exhaust with a 4" fan. Temps in the mid 80's.

3 of the 4 seeds have popped. The mh lights are easy to adjust height and are higher in the picture than I have them staged, about 8" above the bags.

With the autoflowers would I want a little stretch?

Jim


----------



## skullcandy

hello jim i am new here and not able to answer your questions, but i got a question for you i was looking at your tent and it looks roomy and the fan appears to be clipped onto the poll i am courious as to where you found a fan like that cause i need one and how big is that tent?


----------



## JimBud

The tent is 39 inches by 39 inches by 79.  The fan is actually sitting on a metal plant stand.


----------



## JimBud

I got the tent at HTG Supply.  It is actually pretty small but works for me.  It is my first tent, I previously used a corner of the basement.


----------



## skullcandy

it looks much bigger in  the picture i got a tent thats 36"x36" its short a few inches of your tent, yet to me looks so much smaller. i must need a bigger tent.


----------



## pcduck

> i must need a bigger tent.



Don't we all


----------



## skullcandy

pcduck said:
			
		

> Don't we all


 
i believe so :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy

My tents are big enough, I get 2 5x5x7.5 and 1 4x4x7.5 and 2 4x3x5 wood cabinets. I need a bigger building :hubba: 

Here is a little tent bud porn for you guys starting out. I hope this keeps you inspired to keep on growing  These girls got about another 7-10days to go till harvest :icon_smile:


----------



## skullcandy

nice pic's i think the plant in the pic to the far right is going too make some good hash


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks, yeah that is the Blueberry Punch. It makes both killer Beasty buds and killer hash


----------



## skullcandy

blueberry punch i am going to have to try that out, it looks like it would kick my butt what seed depot did the come from, am looking at bcseedking they have a good selection but i don't remember seeing that strain. i go check


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its not a "killer" strain but it is very good. It has a bit of head high with a lot of body stone. Its very medatative and "couch-lock". Its a very good night-time smoke for relaxing and medatating. 

I got it from Greenlifeseeds .com, the breeder is Next Generation seeds  I haven't seen it anywhere else but at Greenlife, but it is a good price on it.

I very much recommend it to any new growers who want to start off with a sure to grow, tuff, and high yielder. It responds well to any training and handles both heat and cold well. It is a serious grocery eater so it doesn't nute burn too easy  Everyone that I supply with it really enjoys it and asks for more


----------



## skullcandy

that blueberry puch sounds just like what i need, i will work on getting some for my next grow how does it work for pain does it occupie the mind while the pain goes away


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have significant back pain from damaged sciatic nerve and artheritis but I don't get a lot of pain relief from this one. I do get some and the medatative effect is decent for relaxation of the tense muscles.


----------



## skullcandy

thats the type of relief i need is for back pain i have the nerve root cruched by busted disk in my lower back it is some painful stuff and i like to get baked and just forget about it for a while. i still think the blueberry punch is whorth a try. my clinic recomends hybrid strains but there so hard to find that i have to find seeds then grow it and suggestions anyone


----------



## pcduck

A few pics of the inside of my 4x4 tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You guys have all inspired me.  I picked up a little 32 x 32 x 63 to put in a corner of my room.  I am planning on using a 600W.  Just got to get the ventilation set up.....and that entails going under the house in the crawl space and some carpentry and HVAC work.  I have been some under the weather, so have put it off until I am feeling better.

I picked this tent because of where the vent openings were.  I realized in a small space like this, I had to be organized.  This is right next to my other flowering space.


----------



## pcduck

Congrats on the tent THG :woohoo:

Hope you enjoy tent growing as much as I do.

A 600 in there is going to be rockin


----------



## skullcandy

that tent of yours has some nice looking buds in them . is bud that size normal i am doing a grow for the first time and that one plant of yours looks like all four of mine put together.wow i all i can say


----------



## skullcandy

nice tent .


----------



## JimBud

pcduck - nice buds, what strain and how far along?

thg - not that you need it but green mojo with the new tent


----------



## Locked

Nice buds pc....THG welcome to the land of Tentdom. I love my tents.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah PC that is what I'm talking bout  Thats some of them Beastie buds like I got :hubba:

THG welcome to the wonderful land-O-tent-growin  I think you will be very pleased with the results.

Hey Skull, I grew some stuff a while back that was really awsome called Bluehell from Medical seeds. I didn't get a chance to try any of it because all my peeps bought it up before I realized it was gone, but several said it had excellent pain relief. I didn't keep it in my lineup because I had too many to handle and I had trouble with it the first time I grew it. Little did I know that on the second and last grow of it(I didn't take any cuttings) It finished awsomely and with the most amazing smell of sweet berries.


----------



## pcduck

Thanks fellow Tenters

Most of what you see is sour diesel moonshine X pure afgooy.
In 2 of the pics(1st & last) off to the right of the big cola is a Cheddarwurst.
The sdmxpa is at 7 weeks and the Cheddarwurst is about to come down.

Skull if I can do it anyone can :aok: Maybe not your first grow but keep learning and you will get there real quick.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Absolutely  Just stay patient and keep working, not so much on making the plant do better, but on making the environment and material needs of the plants optimized to their needs, and then the Beastie Buds will happen


----------



## JimBud

My 4 ladies (hopefully)  upper left 7 days, lower left 6 days, lower right 5 days and upper right 4 days.  Aged from when the seeds popped.  
NL autoflower from Nirvana.


----------



## skullcandy

jimbud those four look like there gona grow fast,what strain are they


----------



## JimBud

NL autoflower from Nirvana


----------



## Locked

Nice looking young ones JimBud...Green Mojo.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hello my fellow tent growers, and any others who look on. I just wanted to share a couple pics of my harvest today. I had 4 BBP and 1 Larry OG in this tent that I pulled today. Not too sure about the total as it was just cut and trimmed today but I got 2 trays full like I have in the pictures. I am figuring about 3/4lb dry.


----------



## Locked

Yummy...


----------



## Hushpuppy

and smells amazing too


----------



## JimBud

Beautiful Hushpuppy, nice harvest


----------



## oldsman

Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## Hushpuppy

I had to take a pic of the bud drying closet to show as I am proud of my buds  Just a little bud porn for your viewing pleasure :hubba:


----------



## Locked

Nice......:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our newest member Green Aid Grows...


----------



## JimBud

The ladies at a  little under 2 weeks (13 days, 11, 10 and 9).  Off to a promising start for the first time with autos


----------



## Locked

Lookin good JimBud...


----------



## pcduck

lanshan75 said:
			
		

> Very glad to meet everybody here,I am just a new member of this forum,I want to make more friends here,I hope you can like me.
> ____________________________________
> share love,share happy,share useful information about Buy WOW Gold and Diablo 3 Items



As  new member please take the time to read the site rules:aok:
As we do not allow live outside links, especially SPAM :aok:


----------



## Locked

Come on spammer....get with the program. Read the rules or be gone.


----------



## JimBud

A question for you experienced tent growers, do you have humidity concerns?  I am running a 39 inch by 39 by 79 tent with negative pressure and show no humidity despite a humidifer.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Locked

JimBud said:
			
		

> A question for you experienced tent growers, do you have humidity concerns?  I am running a 39 inch by 39 by 79 tent with negative pressure and show no humidity despite a humidifer.
> Thanks,
> Jim




No humidity as in zero? Or very low? In the winter my tents run at 20% humidity unless we get a warm up with some wet weather....then maybe 35% max. Honestly I only worry about high humidity...not low. I turn out very Dank crops and I do almost all of my growing in The Fall to Winter period. I wrap things up before Summer when temps and humidity get high and the low humidity has never been a problem. Jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy

Humidity is always a concern in a confined space. The key is the ballance between heat, cool, light, water, and ventilation. If any of those gets out of ballance with the others then a problem starts to build. As long as you have enough exaust going, humidity and heat shouldn't be an issue


----------



## JimBud

Thanks for the quick replies.  I would not have worried, but I have read that humidity affects how many turn out to be ladies, even with feminized seeds.

Showing zero, but my equipment is old. I'll test it and change batteries.

 Since this is my first tent grow I did not consider humidity until I was a couple weeks in. I thought the negative pressure might be sucking all the humidity out.

Jim


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The Sahara desert runs around 22% RH--it is almost impossible that you would have 0 humidity, especially with a humidifier running.  Get a new meter and check it.  I personally do not believe that humidity plays a part in determining sex.  I generally get more than 50% females and my RH is always really low.


----------



## Locked

Malignedone said:
			
		

> have 2 4x4 tents coming. I have a 320 watt led light im stripping out of a phototron i got off craigslist and a blackdog 450u led on the way. just need to overcome the cold issue and it's good to go.




Welcome to Tent Growing...when you get set up post up a pic or two of your set up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im looking at the secret jardin darkroom  3x3  use a 600 conversion?

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

I really like my grow lab gl240. I need to take some tent pics, instead of bud shots all the time!


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im looking at the secret jardin darkroom  3x3  use a 600 conversion?
> 
> :48:




I really like my Secret Jardin DRII 120

It is a 4x4. I like tents that I am able match up with the light dimensions


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

would you use a 4x4  with a 600 bulb?....I have the 600 conversion rig...thaught the 3x3 would be best?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Does the conversion bulb put out the same lumens as a standard? If so then it will work fine in the 4x4 and better in the 3x3. I have a 600 in a 4x4 SJ and the buds are getting fatter(and denser) everyday  And even some of the buds that are deeper in the canopy where they aren't getting as much light are getting fat.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here is a pic of the Pineapple chunk that I have growing in my 4x4SJ. They are at 7wks in pic yesterday and growing so nice under the 600


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry  maybe not conversion...is it the same as switchable?....I purchased a 600MH/HPS cool tube  and think I will look closer at the 3x3:aok:

thanks
:48:


----------



## Locked

I have run just a 600W HPS in a 4x4x6.5 and found I needed more lumens...after that I added a 400W HPS to the mix. Jmo


----------



## skullcandy

today i pulled a leaf from my plants and looked at it under my magnaflying glass, i saw that one of the trichomes has got a brownish tip or head on it my plants are at 7 weeks in the 12/12. i am excited about it, i am waiting till week nine for harvest since i don't know the strain of my plants.


----------



## Locked

skullcandy said:
			
		

> today i pulled a leaf from my plants and looked at it under my magnaflying glass, i saw that one of the trichomes has got a brownish tip or head on it my plants are at 7 weeks in the 12/12. i am excited about it, i am waiting till week nine for harvest since i don't know the strain of my plants.




Very nice sc....just make sure you take into consideration what the majority of the trichomes look like. I have had an odd amber trichome here and there while the rest were not even all cloudy.  When all the trichs are cloudy and then I start seeing ambers I know it's go time for my taste. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

skullcandy said:
			
		

> today i pulled a leaf from my plants and looked at it under my magnaflying glass, i saw that one of the trichomes has got a brownish tip or head on it my plants are at 7 weeks in the 12/12. i am excited about it, i am waiting till week nine for harvest since i don't know the strain of my plants.



Rather than setting a time to harvest, I recommend checking the trichs and harvesting when they are ready.  Some strains are ready at 7 weeks, some need 14.  

I have just recently set up my 32 x 32 tent.  I still have some ventilation things to do, but with the cold weather we have had, excess heat is not a problem.  I have 4 plants in there with a 600W.  I'll try and get some pics posted up.


----------



## Locked

Sounds sweet THG....I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Locked

Thanks for sharing ***....I can't imagine not growing in tents. They make life so much easier for me. Good luck and green mojo with the ladies.


----------



## skullcandy

thanks Hamster i so far have only seen one with a brownish head may be it was defected in someway cause its alone, 

THG I will be sure and pay close attention to the trichomes before i harvest, i think i am so excited about it that i keep wanting to clip them plants just to see what i get and cause i ran out. i hope they grow bigger right now my plants don't look like there holding much.


----------



## skullcandy

williom thats an inpressive looking plant


----------



## Locked

Very hairy lady you got there...


----------



## skullcandy

thank you you for sharing, willams was that plant grown in a tent or out doors is it soil of hydro just courious:icon_smile:


----------



## skullcandy

in got four in a 36" x 36" tent there just over seven weeks in 12/12, i have two tall plants and two short ones on crates, they are all clones from the short plant in the front right in the pic.


----------



## skullcandy

its a five gallon I believe it measures 11" wide on top 12" high it also tapers at the bottem not sure by how much guessing around 10" wide at the bottom.


----------



## Locked

William Thomas Ferdinand said:
			
		

> So anxious to dust off the old bubble bags with these ladies! Haven't enjoyed any real good bubble in a long time.
> 
> Will hopefully begin bringing the early strains down inside of 4 weeks, then it's bubble time !!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for commenting Hamster




Yeah my bags have got dust on them...I started using all my sweat leaf and smaller buds to make Canna Oil for cooking. Ever since I had that Space Cake in Negril I have fallen in love with edibles. We have some good Bubble Threads here if you need a brush up. Keep it Green bro.


----------



## skullcandy

before she was ready for me to take her down, so i dryed her up and this is what i got. not very big but looks good and in awhile she'll be all gone,how does it look.


----------



## skullcandy

Thanks extra it smells decent too


----------



## skullcandy

aww bummer man i don't like when that happenes to me either, i would keep plucking mine if i had not seen that the trichomes have just recently started showing them selfs.


----------



## JimBud

4 Nl auto and 1 Bubbleicious vegging while the autos flower


----------



## Locked

Looking good JB...


----------



## Locked

Bump for the rice Kang...


----------



## The_Rice_Kang

Thanks for the bump! 

Browsing the thread now..

I'm a bit confused on setting up a tent in my space and what size tent I would need. 

I have a 4 x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 foot (not square) closet that needs a tent because it is not fully enclosed. All the ones I see via Google and EBAY appear to be way too big.


----------



## Locked

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bump!
> 
> Browsing the thread now..
> 
> I'm a bit confused on setting up a tent in my space and what size tent I would need.
> 
> I have a 4 x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 foot (not square) closet that needs a tent because it is not fully enclosed. All the ones I see via Google and EBAY appear to be way too big.




I just got home from work brosef...I will peruse the internet for you once I smoke a bowl and decompress.


----------



## Locked

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> I have a 4 x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 foot



Okay confused on those numbers. Tents are usually listed by Width x Depth x Height.   Is the 4 for you Width and you only have 2.5 feet of height?

I am hoping that 4 is your height. I found a 30" Wide x 18" Deep x 36" High (2.5' x 1.5' x 3') Tent for US $72.95 with free shipping.




Here is the link to it>>>http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-x18-x36-MYLAR-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-ROOM-2-5X1-5X3-CLONE-T001-/290826411099?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b69adc5b


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our two newest members, Malignedone and killah706. I added your names to the first post guys. If you have not already done so, post a pic or two of your set up when you can. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Welcome to our two newest members, Malignedone and killah706.



:48:


----------



## buddogmutt

okay....last grow is done..now on to the next...

                                      last time..........................................................................................................................this time


----------



## The_Rice_Kang

thanks for the link! I'm seriously considering buying this tent, a 400 watt HPS system and some fans with carbon filters.

I would need to look for centrifugal fans correct? and with the duct work how does that work and I'm a bit confused on it's purpose.

I would love some help compiling a list of everything I would need to set-up the tent correctly, with good ventilation and odor control.


----------



## killah706

Thanks you for having me in the group! I'm really excited. filter & fan combo 195cfm 400watt ipower dimmable ballast 60"(L) x 60"(W) x 78-3/4"(H)grow tent





I want to get a 600 watt ballast can anyone help me out with some good name brands?


----------



## Locked

Good luck and green mojo killah...thanks for posting a couple pics.


----------



## Locked

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> thanks for the link! I'm seriously considering buying this tent, a 400 watt HPS system and some fans with carbon filters.
> 
> I would need to look for centrifugal fans correct? and with the duct work how does that work and I'm a bit confused on it's purpose.
> 
> I would love some help compiling a list of everything I would need to set-up the tent correctly, with good ventilation and odor control.



Off the top of my head:

Tent
Light
Inline fan 
Carbon Filter (Odor Control)
Flexible ducting
Light hangers (Pro Grip are the best)
Timer

Other things that will be needed:
Nutrients ( General Hydroponics is cheap and works great)
Soil ( a soil with no added nutrients is best)
Pots
A ph meter (Eseasongear.com has good meters for good prices)
A pocket microscope for checking the trichomes


----------



## trillions of atoms

check ebay, a 600w digi setup with vortex fan, hood, bulbs, ballast , yo-yos, timer for under 250 bux shipped.

i ordered one and they sent me a xxxl magnum hood and a digi 1k setup for 230 bux shipped via ups....  

very nice setup for the $.


----------



## Hushpuppy

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> thanks for the link! I'm seriously considering buying this tent, a 400 watt HPS system and some fans with carbon filters.
> 
> I would need to look for centrifugal fans correct? and with the duct work how does that work and I'm a bit confused on it's purpose.
> 
> I would love some help compiling a list of everything I would need to set-up the tent correctly, with good ventilation and odor control.


The centrifugal fan is what you need. It serves 3 purposes; first is to remove the heat that is created by the hps lights so that you can maintain a good mid 70s temp in the tent. 

Second is as it pulls the heat out of the tent, it also pulls fresh air into the tent. Plants need to breath just like we do. They breath in CO2 and exhale O2 and moisture. By having "passive intakes" at the bottom of the tent, and the exaust fan connected to the light by way of flex hose and mounted at the top, the hotter CO2 depleted air which is lighter gets pulled out and the heavier, cooler, co2 enriched air gets pulled in at the bottom. 

The 3rd thing is this setup allows you to cool the lights, suck out the old air, and in the process, keep all of the odors contained in the tent because of the vacuume that is created by the centrifugal fan. All that odor can then be trapped and neutralized by a carbon filter that you would connect to the fan-flex hose-light setup. 

Different people set it up different ways to suit their individual needs. I have 3 tents with my lights held in cooltubes that are connected on 1 end to the carbon filter that I hung at the top of the tent, and on the other end (outside the tents, close to the exit of my building)connects to my exaust fans. 

This allows the fans to pull the air through the filter first then through the cooltubes to remove the heat from the top of the tent and then from the bulbs themselves. All of this is connected with flex hose that goes through the premade vent holes in the tents.

I hope this helps you


----------



## Locked

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> check ebay, a 600w digi setup with vortex fan, hood, bulbs, ballast , yo-yos, timer for under 250 bux shipped.
> 
> i ordered one and they sent me a xxxl magnum hood and a digi 1k setup for 230 bux shipped via ups....
> 
> very nice setup for the $.




Good info bro...not sure this cat needs a 1000 watts in his small space but I guess if the ballast is dimmable he could run it on the 400 or 600 watt setting. I hate those yo yo hangers though. I would see if you could upgrade to Pro Grip. I don't get moist in the panties for many things I buy but those hangers are just plain awesome. So quick, Sturdy and well built. I can raise my 4 foot HO T5 set up in 2 seconds with them and get it back down and in position over the plants in about 5 seconds. Hands down best hangers I have ever used.


----------



## killah706

thanks bruh, for the green mojo! I'll keep everyone up to date on the grow. rocklock,la musa, afghan, raspberry kusk,auto blueberry,afghan kush ryder, and blue dream


----------



## Locked

killah706 said:
			
		

> thanks bruh, for the green mojo! I'll keep everyone up to date on the grow. rocklock,la musa, afghan, raspberry kusk,auto blueberry,afghan kush ryder, and blue dream




:icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms

So who has the best PR on well built but cheap 4x4 or 5x5? I been on ebay, htgsupply my local hydro shops sites and all i can find really high quality are 250+. I have purchased one before for 200 and loved it but dont want to spend the coin yet on the one i should buy...

trying to spend around $100-120 if possible. Been looking for a  SJ or growlab cheap but the one i did find i missed out on the final minutes of bidding.

wanted to make sure to get one that does not leak light and is sturdy with good stitching. was curious if anyone purchased a cheap one and is running a 1k in it with success. 

thank you everyone!


----------



## buddogmutt

wk 1 of 12/12....


----------



## trillions of atoms

......



 asking if anyone who purchased a cheap tent has had success hanging a 1k, big hood and everything else w/o problems....and if so what brands....price and place of purchase. 


thank you for your reply. 




:bong:


----------



## buddogmutt

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> asking if anyone who purchased a cheap tent has had success hanging a 1k, big hood and everything else w/o problems....and if so what brands....price and place of purchase.
> 
> 
> thank you for your reply.
> 
> :bong:[/quote
> 
> thats my set up besides a "cheap tent"...purchased all on amazon..sun systems hood..not sure on 1000w bulb brand...sun systems ballast(magnetic 4years old)...&..inline fan...prices depend on the size of equiptment you need....your areas climates determine that...


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here is a 4x4x6.5 GrowLab for just under 200 but that doesn't include shipping: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/growlab-gl120-311x311x67-indoor-grow-room-p-3600.html


----------



## trillions of atoms

Thank you very much hushpuppy.... Do you run a grow lab? 

Thanks for your time


----------



## nouvellechef

I have a 8x8 grow lab. It's the bomb.


----------



## pcduck

*ToA* a cheap tent is ok for veg, but if looking to flower I would go with a higher quality brand. I have/use a Secret Jardin DRII 120 for flower. Less light leaks, better zippers, better ventilation. I do use a e-bay cheapie for veg, but would not use it for flower.


----------



## Locked

I bought my 4x4x6.5 on eBay for around 129 US free shipping. I run 1000 watts total HPS in flower in it. Have had zero issues with it.


----------



## pcduck

Your cheapy must be better then my cheapy. 

Mine had many light leaks(bad sewing) and now the zippers are being pulled out of the tent. I am pleased with it for being my first tent, but when this one kicks the bucket, I wouldn't purchase another one.


----------



## skullcandy

I picked up a 3' x3' 6.5' for 129.00 from virtual sun good tent have had for around half a year


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Your cheapy must be better then my cheapy.
> 
> Mine had many light leaks(bad sewing) and now the zippers are being pulled out of the tent. I am pleased with it for being my first tent, but when this one kicks the bucket, I wouldn't purchase another one.




Yeah mine is still in good shape, knock on wood. Zippers all still work and are fine stitching wise. I had 2 small holes that my cat put in it but cover those from inside with that shiny metal tape. Got my money's worth for sure.


----------



## killah706

www.ebay.com/itm/5x5x78-Reflective-Hydroponics-Mylar-Grow-Tent-600D-Window-Cabinet-Box-/140898751210?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce3852ea[/URL]


----------



## Hushpuppy

That looks nearly identical to the Secret Jardin Dark Room. That's a damn good deal there


----------



## fellowsped

Got a homebox like 5 years ago still going strong. Haven't checked prices in a while though I think I paid around 200


----------



## Locked

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Got a homebox like 5 years ago still going strong. Haven't checked prices in a while though I think I paid around 200




Thanks for the info...


----------



## skullcandy

i looked into thoses grow cabinets and just don't see it as haveing enough room there to limited in the hight a plant can grow in them


----------



## JimBud

1st plant harvested, 70 days from seed in ground.


----------



## Jimmy James

Hey Jim Bud.
Green MOJO to ya !!
Quick question - How you get so much green pebbles with 30 posts ?
I cant seem to get any ?


----------



## JimBud

JimmyJames,  I had the same green pebbles as you prior to this last post.  Thanks for the mojo


----------



## trillions of atoms

I fixed that for ya jimmy 


Thanks for the info fellas!!!


----------



## the chef

Hey hey Hammy! Just dropin in to the TGC to say hey........HEY!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey hey Hammy! Just dropin in to the TGC to say hey........HEY!



Chef! Where the hell ya been bro? Hope all is well.


----------



## the chef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Chef! Where the hell ya been bro? Hope all is well.


 Been keepin my head low brother! Things are good ...a little rough right now...had some teeth pulled but other than that goood, how's my old friend hammy doing these days?:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Jimmy James

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I fixed that for ya jimmy
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info fellas!!!


 
Hey TO atoms --- Thanks , You must carry a big stick around here.
I will be sure to let you know when I need a new car.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Hey fellow growers got a question on my tent grow. I have a 4x4x6 tent with a 6oo watt hps. The only problem is that I ususally grow in my closet which is approx. 4x5x12 so I had ample room to veg them out fully before I bloom them. I used my two plants in that closet for veg. About 2feet tall. BTW I used in the closet a 250 watt and a 150 for veg and bloom. 

So I got this new tent and decided to put my two (2feet) plants in there. It's been 1 week for flowering and I've noticed that the plants look like they might grow too big for the tent. 

My question fellas is should I be able to flower in the tent even though she is pretty big or should I pull them out. 

My last question is how much could A tent 4x4x6 with a 600watt hps yeild?

Thanks in advance for any help. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Locked

JohnnyBlazeBK said:
			
		

> Hey fellow growers got a question on my tent grow. I have a 4x4x6 tent with a 6oo watt hps. The only problem is that I ususally grow in my closet which is approx. 4x5x12 so I had ample room to veg them out fully before I bloom them. I used my two plants in that closet for veg. About 2feet tall. BTW I used in the closet a 250 watt and a 150 for veg and bloom.
> 
> So I got this new tent and decided to put my two (2feet) plants in there. It's been 1 week for flowering and I've noticed that the plants look like they might grow too big for the tent.
> 
> My question fellas is should I be able to flower in the tent even though she is pretty big or should I pull them out.
> 
> My last question is how much could A tent 4x4x6 with a 600watt hps yeild?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. Its greatly appreciated.




Too many factors involved to predict yield...I answered your other question in your other thread. Start researching training methods. Things like topping and fimming, and lst methods as well.


----------



## DDragon

Just applied for TTGC


Great info here,will have my tent this Thurs. or Fri.

Will post pix after set-up,going with a couple White Fire OG this first run.



Thanks for all the great info all!



PS # 069 please.




L8R, DD


----------



## Locked

DDragon said:
			
		

> Just applied for TTGC
> 
> 
> Great info here,will have my tent this Thurs. or Fri.
> 
> Will post pix after set-up,going with a couple White Fire OG this first run.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info all!
> 
> 
> 
> PS # 069 please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L8R, DD



Welcome to MP and to the TGC...I will go do authorizations now. I believe 69 is taken by uptosumpn.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

4x4x7 Sun Hut  

Can't put a pic in here because apparently I've attached it to another thread.. so... go check my Grow Journal for pics.


----------



## DDragon

Thanks,I saw that. That's why the 069




DD


----------



## Locked

DDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks,I saw that. That's why the 069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD



I will put 069 as your number, i knew why you put the zero in front, just wasn't sure I wanted to go down that road with numbers. Kinda feels like the price is right when the one person bids like one dollar different from the other bid, but I guess the number 007 set the standard. Will update the list now.


Ellis just post the pic again here and it will show as an attachment number, then anyone who wants to see your set up can click the number instead of tracking down your Grow Journal.


----------



## Locked

Oh and Ellis click this link and follow the instructions so that you become an actual member. Once you do I will authorize you. Thanks.

DDRagon you are good bro...updated 1st post to reflect your number choice. Welcome a board again.


----------



## DDragon

*Thanks,U DA MANG!!*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*You have already attached this file in thread : Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android*

I can't seem to upload here again. So I'm confused as to what you mean.. and what link? You said "follow this link here" and I see no link.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I read most all the pages in here.. I see now that I had to do group subscriptions thingie. I've requested...  

Still can't get the same pic up in multiple threads, so I'll just take a couple today just for this thread it seems. Cheers!


----------



## Locked

It's all good Ellis...what I meant was if you click on the pic(s) you want to put in your post and the pic shows up big in another window, just copy the link that comes up in your browser and then paste that into the post in this thread. It will show up here as a live link which is allowed because it leads to this site. Then peeps can click that same link and see your pic.  I will authorize your membership as soon as I get a chance to.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Excellent! Digging the pics out now!  Cheers Hammy!


----------



## Locked

Like this>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202700&d=1364073317

I authorized you by the way...you are good to go.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's the pics!  


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202692&d=1364052083
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202689&d=1364052007
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202698&d=1364052260
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202799&d=1364353010
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202797&d=1364352863


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awesome! I signed up for BHC as well so seems I'm good to go. Not sure if I display my #'s or even what they are hah


----------



## animal454

DDragon said:
			
		

> *Thanks,U DA MANG!!*





Welcome Mr Dragon..

Green mojo to you my friend.


----------



## DDragon

animal454 said:
			
		

> Welcome Mr Dragon..
> 
> Green mojo to you my friend.




Thank you kind sir and thanks for all you've done for me!




Could not have done it without you!!


----------



## animal454

DDragon said:
			
		

> Thank you kind sir and thanks for all you've done for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not have done it without you!!




Sure you would..MP has any info you need..


----------



## DDragon

animal454 said:
			
		

> Sure you would..MP has any info you need..




Yeah,but without your "jumpstart" I would still be in the what if stage! :icon_smile:


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I bought my 4x4x6.5 on eBay for around 129 US free shipping. I run 1000 watts total HPS in flower in it. Have had zero issues with it.


 

Just read this and I'm just curious on how much (on an avg.) you can yeild in a tent your size with the same wattage. I have the exact setup and would like to ask someone who's had more of expierence on this tent than others. Thanks


----------



## Locked

JohnnyBlazeBK said:
			
		

> Just read this and I'm just curious on how much (on an avg.) you can yeild in a tent your size with the same wattage. I have the exact setup and would like to ask someone who's had more of expierence on this tent than others. Thanks



I don't bother weighing many ladies I pull because I only grow for the wife and myself and at this point it's not hard to eyeball at the chop and know if you are in the ball park to where you consistently yield. This last run I had all new strains so I weighed at least one of each so I knew if they were light, heavy or normal as far as yield goes. Most strains I pull 3 ounces dry from my tent. Some of the elite strains that I am lucky enough to have come my way yield less but make up for it in all other areas....taste, bag appeal, potency. This year I had three strains that were better than average for me. *WiFi, Albert Walker* and *Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine* all put out right around 4...AW was like 4.5.  I grow in one gallon pots..both standard plastic and Smart Pots. The Smart Pots yield better for me. I use General Hydroponics 3 part series and I am a habitual heavy feeder. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jimmy James

Hamster,
When you say "Most strains I pull 3 ounces dry from my tent"
is that per plant ???


----------



## Locked

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> Hamster,
> When you say "Most strains I pull 3 ounces dry from my tent"
> is that per plant ???



Yes...haha if that was for my entire 4x4x6.5 tent I would have given up growing long ago.  That's per plant in one gallon pots. Bigger pots, longer veg it might be more. I just prefer to work with one gallon pots. I am happy with where I have it dialed in. It's just for my wife and I so I am not complaining about my haul. I need to grow enough to make it through till Fall comes again since I take Summers off.   

Now this doesn't mean if I stuffed 20 plants in one gallon pots in there under that amount of light I would pull just under 4 pounds...I think it's 3 and 3/4 pounds.    Would need a lot more than 1000 watts to pull that off.


----------



## Jimmy James

3 X 9 = 18 ===  sounds good to me


----------



## Jimmy James

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> 3 X 9 = 18 ===  sounds good to me


 

3 X 9 = 27 --- sounds even better to me


----------



## Locked

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> 3 X 9 = 18 ===  sounds good to me



2 x 9=18   If this was A+ Straight Fire... I would be more than happy. I am sure this is where I was around before dialing it in, and I say that as in "dialed in" for me. Everyone grows different and you have to kinda find your own sweet spots. 

3 x 9=27   This is where I would want to be dialed in with the average strain I grow.  If you believe in the "high water mark" of a gram a watt, then there would be room for improvement, since this is like .75 grams a watt. That would leave another .25 grams out there being wasted.


----------



## Locked

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> 3 X 9 = 27 --- sounds even better to me



Lol..it's all good. The easy the math the harder for me when I am baked.  Algebra no problemo, multiplication? Not so much.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't bother weighing many ladies I pull because I only grow for the wife and myself and at this point it's not hard to eyeball at the chop and know if you are in the ball park to where you consistently yield. This last run I had all new strains so I weighed at least one of each so I knew if they were light, heavy or normal as far as yield goes. Most strains I pull 3 ounces dry from my tent. Some of the elite strains that I am lucky enough to have come my way yield less but make up for it in all other areas....taste, bag appeal, potency. This year I had three strains that were better than average for me. *WiFi, Albert Walker* and *Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine* all put out right around 4...AW was like 4.5.  I grow in one gallon pots..both standard plastic and Smart Pots. The Smart Pots yield better for me. I use General Hydroponics 3 part series and I am a habitual heavy feeder. Hope this helps.


 
Hey Thanks for the info. Only thing is I forgot to mention that I'm growing the hydro way not soil. Just wanted you to see my setup and tell me what you think. They are on 2 week into flowering. I usally have them in a closet where the ceiling is high so I usually veg dem for two months before flowering. So when I got the tent I put them in there to flower, but with a 600 and 250 watt on top and a 150 watt at the bottom. This is all new setup for me. I again usually had them in the closet with 250 and 150 on top. So I just got the 600watt with the tent. I just decided to throw the 250 and 150 watt in there to max the yeild. 

What you think about the setup and do you think they might out grow the tent. 

Also do you guys recommend I flower next grow with like 6 smaller plants rather than two full grown plants.

I appreciate you advice and experience. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

got the pics up fellas whut you think about my setup? ok? can I do better? any advice?


----------



## bluntfullofkush2

Wowwww!!! This thread is still going!!!!???!?! Love it!!!!.
Well sence my last timeposting on this thread, i only had 400w hps, now i upgraded to 2 400w hps and 1 400w hd florecent light.. For a total of 1200w..  By far im not done with the upgrading, wann add another fan to combat the heat issue and 2 corban filters.. one for the 6inch fan i already have(400+ cfm) and one for the 4inch fan i plan on getting.. it get up to 88* sence the weater changed and i added a ceiling to the room that my box is in, will have to do something bout the window thats in there to help combat it... but wht i have growing right now is a cross that i did useing a chemdawg 91' cutting (f) and a red diesel (m).. they jus got cut down yesterday, really nice, 2nd round with them see wht other pheno's i can get.. the other is super lemon haze.. i love this strain they got about 2 more weeks at the most till they be cut.. in my veg box, i have a Og kush started, got it lst'd, no sign of the sex.. but if its a male, i will be hooking him up with the slh ladys that share the same space.. i have them topped(not og)and wont let them flower till either i now the sex of the other plant or in 1 r 2 months.. im hoping i can get ya pics up here soon so yall can check me out, till then.. JusBlaze


----------



## Trede

I should add pics of my set up when I get home...also gives me an excuse to finally calculate my total lumens. I have a 4x4x6.5 tent (painted blue exterior, soon it should say "police box" across the top...because I'm a nerd). With my current lighting and ventilation, it has leveled out at around 77F with approx 40%RH. I am, however, starting to wonder if something needs adjusting. The 2 clones I have in there currently look healthy enough and they have new growth, but they aren't getting taller...just bushier. It's that normal for clones at about 1.5 weeks? One is Jack herer, the other is chemdog. At any rate, happy tenting!

Edit: So, from my brief look on the interwebs, the T5 is rated at 2900 lumens. Each LED grow light is approximately 3000, and each CFL is 800.


----------



## skullcandy

I just got my DWC single buckets set up a few days ago I set them up with some compression couplings that way I can fill the extra bucket with nutes and just have to switch out the buckets when ready to clean the girls are three weeks old from seed . and looking alright in my opinion I am useing the advanced nutes micro grow bloom for this grow with two different types of LED lights . I can clearly see the difference in how thelights are working if you get LED lights I would say the DS lights work best .

the first picture has the diamond series light it is a bit bigger then the other plant which uses the other light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

JohnnyBlazeBK said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks for the info. Only thing is I forgot to mention that I'm growing the hydro way not soil. Just wanted you to see my setup and tell me what you think. They are on 2 week into flowering. I usally have them in a closet where the ceiling is high so I usually veg dem for two months before flowering. So when I got the tent I put them in there to flower, but with a 600 and 250 watt on top and a 150 watt at the bottom. This is all new setup for me. I again usually had them in the closet with 250 and 150 on top. So I just got the 600watt with the tent. I just decided to throw the 250 and 150 watt in there to max the yeild.
> 
> What you think about the setup and do you think they might out grow the tent.
> 
> Also do you guys recommend I flower next grow with like 6 smaller plants rather than two full grown plants.
> 
> I appreciate you advice and experience.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I would move the 150W or get rid of it.  Plants neither need nor want to be lit from the bottom.  It confuses the plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I just wanted to give my tent growing peeps an update. Here is a couple pics of some MK Ultra that I have growing in one tent. They are at 7wks  The next pic is another tent that is at 3weeks and has Nirvana's White Rhino in the front and Blue Mystic in the back


----------



## Locked

Looking good Hush...


----------



## SmokinMom

Just for you hammy, he looks high and a lil confused...lolol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, that's great SmokinMom

Oh, may as well update this one.  I now have two 4x4 tents, 1 Sun Hut 1 Lighthouse... and a 2x4 homemade Mylar veg station. 






http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=204816&d=1369617626


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah ya always start out thinking you will just have a small grow then you get bigger and bigger :doh:

That critter looks like he has his jaws packed with munchies for the rest of the evening so that when the couch lock kicks in, he won't have to get up to get any munchies


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Just for you hammy, he looks high and a lil confused...lolol.




Lol...nice.


----------



## Locked

EllisD said:
			
		

> Hah, that's great SmokinMom
> 
> Oh, may as well update this one.  I now have two 4x4 tents, 1 Sun Hut 1 Lighthouse... and a 2x4 homemade Mylar veg station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=204816&d=1369617626




Man you got the bug bad....   I have two 2x4's and a 4x4.  Been thinking about another 4x4.:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Man you got the bug bad...



Yes sir! I've had more fun with this entire process than I have in the last 10 years doing anything (besides the professional music I do)

Growing really is therapeutic and just all around FUN! I want all kinds of strains, not just to try them, but to see how they grow and if I can do it effectively. 

I can not deny that a little change on the side would be lovely from this too. I have over $3,400 invested so far. eeeeek!!!




I literally check my grow journal over 10 times a day to see any and all convo inside it. lol!


----------



## Noreago

Tents are defo the way forward if You don't mind me joining this little chat! I've got 3 at the moment a 2mx2m, 1.5x1.5 and a small 1x1 that are all 2 weeks apart in the flower cycle! 4 big pot Wilma systems feeding them but only 1 fan controller. Anybody a fan controller fan?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I have about $3k invested in mine, another $5k invested in my Brother's, and I am getting ready to do an expansion on my building so that I will have more veg room, so another $2k. It pays for itself quickly. My buddies clean me out every month before I can even pull the next bunch


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> It pays for itself quickly. My buddies clean me out every month before I can even pull the next bunch




I can only hope to get there!  I want to make sure it is as good as possible so that it pushes itself.


----------



## Hushpuppy

That's what I do, It doesn't take long once you have a few grows under your belt. Once you get it dialed in, and the fellas find out what kind of smoke you have, they will be beating your door down. I have a friend who told me that he won't even smoke anyone else's stuff. He said if he misses me and runs out, rather than buying some other, he just waits for mine as he knows it won't be long.  People quickly recognise the quality of your stuff versus what's out on the market, and they will come back for the quality every time


----------



## Noreago

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I have about $3k invested in mine, another $5k invested in my Brother's, and I am getting ready to do an expansion on my building so that I will have more veg room, so another $2k. It pays for itself quickly. My buddies clean me out every month before I can even pull the next bunch




Damn right!!!!!!! A couple of grows will cover the investment! Busted in this arsehole of a country with all those  lol I'd probably be looking at 2-4 years. I wish our government would be  quicker in copying america "as they always do" even if it is only a few states. Anyway that's another point. Tents are the only thing that has been totally successful for me. for 12 months I grew in a shed outside and struggled with mould right through to heat stress giving me seeds :-(  -15 outside to 40 degrees in the growroom lol from winter to summer! That is almost impossible to grow in believe me! I've learned a lot through trial and error! What a blast its been though lol. Since moving indoors and investing in the right gear the only trouble I've had is black fly............



 COURAGE IS THE ART OF BEING THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS YOUR SCARED SHITLESS
  Harold Wilson ;-)


----------



## CubanTokker420

Hi everyone.  I also grow in a tent   Here are some pics of my set up.  Enjoy


----------



## CubanTokker420

Second pic


----------



## Hushpuppy

Dude you need to turn them plants upright or they will grow all crooked :hitchair: :hubba:


----------



## Noreago

Nice setup dude.I signed up to this forum not long ago.my first forum and i think i got it wrong, with that i mean "what i thought they were supposed to be"its took me 5 days to come to the conclusion that if you don't have a problem with a particular plant/grow/system or setup then this site is pretty pointless lol and clicky...... You all stay safe and keep tokin


----------



## pcduck

Here is what I have in my tent at the moment.

*Grape Crack* from _Across the Universe Seeds_ at 9+ weeks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Extremely nice Duck.. just wow truly! 

Is that the start of "Foxtailing" I see in the first pic, or is that just the structure of that strain? I think I have a bud trying to foxtail, but I don't know. :confused2: 

Cheers though, that's some absolutely amazing looking stuff :aok:


----------



## Locked

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Extremely nice Duck.. just wow truly!
> 
> Is that the start of "Foxtailing" I see in the first pic, or is that just the structure of that strain? I think I have a bud trying to foxtail, but I don't know. :confused2:




Yes that is fox tailing....

Nice ladies pc....

This is an extreme version of it>>>


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks for answering me Hamster Lewis. You are excellent. :aok: 

I do believe I have a little foxtailing going on right now with my main cola on my BLT.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Can I join will post up pics in a few just set up 5x5


----------



## Locked

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Can I join will post up pics in a few just set up 5x5



Sure Brosef...Read the very first post in this thread for instructions. I will check approve you as soon as it comes through on my end. 

Post some pics when you can and you can pick a number that is not already taken if you like.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our newest meber, oldsman. I apologize for the delay. Been a bit hectic lately. Added you to post 1 with the number 455.


----------



## N.E.wguy

nice all set thanks let me get a pic i posted a few in my thread in sig already  


can i get  
#0420


----------



## Jaxxson

Need some help have a 39x39x79 tent ordering a 600 w super hps and 600 mh will that be good


----------



## Jaxxson

Need some help please


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kind of help do you need?


----------



## Locked

N.E.wguy welcome aboard, you have #0420.


----------



## N.E.wguy

TY soo much! 

just up planted 4 plants to 5 gallon grow bags so have 5 full size monsters ready to xplode under the 1k mh  wondering if i should set up the timer and cut the light back some? want to flip asap so any advice on time from transplanting to flipping would be great. As all 5 are ready to go.



again ty so much


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> TY soo much!
> 
> just up planted 4 plants to 5 gallon grow bags so have 5 full size monsters ready to xplode under the 1k mh  wondering if i should set up the timer and cut the light back some? want to flip asap so any advice on time from transplanting would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> again ty so much




I ran my MH (before my T5 fixture) 24/7... just watch the heat!! They are warm ones hah


----------



## N.E.wguy

these plant were doing ok in those 90+ degree days but current is 88.9/57%h
getting a external room reading now have a dehumidifier running may be higher out side lol it's passive from a cold dark corner of a concrete room so i think if i just keep teh H down in main room shoudl be np

want to eventually go 8" cooled hood and just 6" carbon tent to outside i can always vent in a/c but this was purchased more for winter i just wan to play with it so i threw these in to see what i can get em to do before Satori seeds are germed and hydro set up is a go so hence the flower these out fast.


this tent is huge i'm sooo happy


----------



## Hushpuppy

NewGuy; That 88degree temp in the grow space is a problem unless you are injecting CO2. I see that you aren't running enclosed light fixtures so you are having to deal with extra heat from the lights. It will be very important for you to have very good ventilation set up to remove that heat as quickly as possible so that you can keep the temps in the mid 70s.

All that said, if your temp sensor is sitting directly in the light, it will read hotter than it really is in the tent. Make sure the sensor is sitting in some shade where it isn't getting hit with HPS light.


----------



## N.E.wguy

79/53 outside room condition so under 80 is an issue thats why i threw them outside before but am willing to try to vent in a/c air whats optimal flowering t/rh with 1k hps

current 85/55 with sensor on door canopy lvl 

ya moved the sensor to the door far away, i just wanted worst case temps did not want to wake up to fried plants first night running was up all night like a loon checking temps


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its worthwile to be overprotective until you get used to growing in a certain type of setup. Ideals in my opinion are 75/65 air temp, 45-65%rh for both veg and flower, water temp 65-70f. 

Do you have very good ventilation pulling the heat out of the top of the tent? and a good oscilating fan to make the kids dance is also very important. If you have strong exaust fan pulling air from the top of the tent, and then some openings at the bottom that will allow air to be pulled into the tent as the exaust pulls the old out, that is what you need. 

I have my tents exausting out of the utility building and then there are openings in the floor of my building so that the coolest air from outside is pulled into the building, where it is then drawn through an AC and cooled further before being pulled into the tents. I use no intake fans so that I maintain negative pressure inside my building all of the time. I also have several carbon filters that filter any smell so that my neighbors don't get jealous :hubba: :cop:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i threw this all together in an hour so vent is on the list current is 8" inline out side of tent into a reducer 6" run 10' in 6" duct then enter two 6" inlines and out the chimney so unless the roof hip is getting work on 3 storys up i should be ok i live in a 2 family duplex with a half conjoined basment not air tight from side to side. I run a co3 ozone on a timer to freshen up the place then as i said always one dehumidifier 24/7 some times 2 if i feel the need but those temps with out an a/c will be an issue for me for sure 
.

will be reoding duct work want to run the 8" just thru the new light hood i want to but open to suggestions cheap is me atm tho adn keep the 6" and get a good fan to draw with $$$ is always the issue tho


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I just got my 3rd tent tonight.. for drying alone (maybe will veg something in it)

2'.5x2.5'x7' Lighthouse Hydro  

I now have two 4x4's and one 2.5x2.5


----------



## Hushpuppy

Oh yeah, a veg tent to set up the 2 flower tents  you may as well buy another one for drying :doh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have a 2x4 Mylar station that's surrounded on 4 sides that I'm using right now with the T5.. but surely would rather have a tent, so I may just have to consider this lol!


----------



## N.E.wguy

well down to 84/59 did some reworking ran a draw from out side for the night thru a 6" duct. 

closed bottom passive so all main draw will be exterior night air 


also bent every thing lvld the top of the canopy these things need to be flipped or it gonna be a jungle tempted to scrog them tomorrow i fimed every thing mostly twice gonna get silly or a bunch of stringing stuf fup

gratz on your 1k post Dr


I think if i set up a 8" @ ground lvl exterior passive draw at night and flower them over night from 6pm, kill the lights at 6am would use less an amount of ducted in a/c air which is only run during day downstairs anyway. 
to keep it kool with lights being out and black out the windows shoudl stay ok

next 3 nights lows are 67/72/65

currently at 83/54


----------



## N.E.wguy

Well that plan did not play out well temps hovered mid to low 80's and humidity from out side and the full soak down of the new pots with hose in the tent last night got RH up to ugh think it was like 79 let me go look i killed the exterior intake and kicked the dehu up to high few hours ago 

really want to switch bulbs and flip them but then was thinking of throwing the one 5gal buck one into a tote???? 



any input would be awesome I know the T/RH Is biggest atm im on that


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What kinds of fans are you using?  And could you go over your entire ventilation set up again?

Why throw the one 5 gal bucket into a tote?


----------



## N.E.wguy

well transplanted 4 yesterday into 5 gal grow bags and the 5gal is probably also right at the point of needing to be xplanted before root bounding im guessing and if i have to wait for the 4 i just xfered before flipping why not give the 5gal bucket more root room for the xtended veg period. 

also i was asking how long is does it become beneficial to wait between final transplant to flowering. 


one of those little clip on fans that came with tent i have hung by cord and string to sway back and forth and then a 6" round air moving on the floor canopy has a slight movement through out no direct wind to plant really 

ventilation is a mess atm 8" inline hung from tent ceiling fed into a 6" reducer thru 10' 6" flex to two 6" inlines then out the oil burner xhaust  
I know pushing theu tyhe side of the tent is inefficient i literally threw this together in  95 degree heat and high and was not in the condition to go buy 8" duct but iso a shopping list for lowes

my thoughts for what i have is to move teh 8" with reducer to the end of line and get some 8" flex come out the top instead of teh side of tent and then the 10' flex run to the 8" inline reduced right there into 2x 6"inline into the final 10' horizontal run then a 90 to the chimney 30'? So i know i need a real puller that they are just inline but its all i have Guessing 50' total feet of duct run 50/50 vert/horiz.

also have 2 more inlines but was going to build a drying cab with one and use the other maybe in a air box cab with co3 and carbon filter in it and then at that point buy a cool tube 8" hood and go from out side tent to light then out top to (a real puller at some point) then into the air cleaner box then out the chimney.

So i have nothing but time any input on what to do immediately will be put to use I assure you thanks you all again for all and any help as always!


----------



## pcduck

I go from seedling/clone cup to 5"x5"x5" to 3 gallon grow bags or smart pots. My last transplant takes place at least 2 weeks prior to moving to flower tent. 

I use to use 5 gallon smart pots but switched to 3 gallons. With my 5 gallon there was no root-bound unless I vegged for a long time.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya they been vegging for a while it's the biggest plant i dont want tit to suffer and like you are saying wait 2 weeks so that puts me @the 23rd (they are already 3')  for a flip if i transplant the 5gal today i know its gonna bind up just off what i seen from the 3 gal and those had just been upped from 2 liters 2 weeks ago or maybe 3 now even. 

these are all just test plants really i have a whole hydro setup lurking beside the water heater   just swimming in the experience with these. then it's on to satori and a 6 pot hydro run i want them to finish by Christmas if possible ?.?

thanks for the info pcduck, glad to have you guys and all your knowledge available 

floor is 85/62
canopy 88/61
ceiling is 86.5/67 
sensor is in corner of tent now 

plants are looking amazing no issues from transplanting that are noticeable yet though one had a fist size piece of the bottom most roots fall off but was very minor to other things I have experienced



SO HAPPY SEEDS HAVE ARRIVED probally going to pop them all we will see maybe 6/6 

10 Satori 
1 Critical cheese (auto fem)
1 Deep cheese (fem)


plus have this lurking just need to flower out what I got in tent or get another tent  




Big Boy 6 Site Complete Hydroponic System:

IT'S FINALLY HERE: an affordable ebb and flow system that's smarter than the rest!!!  The Big Boy Ebb & Flow Hydroponic System is an unbelievable value to any indoor farmer!  This system offers all of the versatility of much higher priced systems and MORE, at nearly half the cost.   Using the digital timers included with the system, the fill and drain cycles can be timed down to the minute.  The layout of the 3.5 gallon site pots can be easily condensed to meet spatial limitations, and also arranged to allow easy access for maintenance purposes.  The unique setup of the Big Boy also gives it the ability to transform from the basic six pot model, all the way up to an 18 POT HORTICULTURAL POWERHOUSE!  Six Bucket expansion kits, including the necessary tubing and connectors, can be added at any time to fit your growing needs.   The Big Boy also includes a water level adjustment feature, which is not available in other more expensive units. 



As with many things, the simplicity of the Big Boy Ebb & Flow System is its beauty.  The system works by pumping the nutrient solution in your reservoir through a controller bucket and into the sites.  As the solution in the sites and controller bucket rise together, the float valve in the controller bucket stops the flow at the desired level.   When the drain cycle begins, the solution is pumped through the controller bucket and back to the reservoir.  After assembling and testing the system, simply set the flood and drain to begin delivering life giving water and nutrients to your plants!  With the Big Boy System, there are no complicated and expensive control modules to go bad on you.  Plus, if there ever are any issues, don&#8217;t sweat it.  *The system is covered under a 5 year warranty*, and our knowledgeable sales staff can even make repairs on the spot at your local retail store.



In addition to its simplicity and the common sense water level adjustment feature, the design of the Big Boy Ebb & Flow System addresses many of the other shortcomings of similar systems.  First off, the Big Boy utilizes larger 3.5 gallon, low profile site pots which sit the same height as 2 gallon pots and much lower than an ebb and flow table.  The higher volume 3.5 gallon pot system allows its owners to grow larger, more robust plants while conserving vertical space!  Also, the Big Boy's convenient net pot style lids for its growing sites require less growing medium than other systems.  Not only does this save you money on filling up the sites, but also makes cleaning and reusing hydroponic medium much less of a hassle.  Anyone who's ever done so knows that is a big deal!  Another advantage that the Big Boy offers is larger 3/4" tubing and connectors.  Not only does this feature provide faster fill and drain cycles, but it also helps to reduce the chance of the hydroponic medium getting caught in the lines.  The larger lines paired together with flexibility of the two Dual Outlet Digital Timers with battery backup, give owners the ability to run well timed, precision flood and drain cycles.



The Big Boy Ebb & Flow Hydroponic System is a perfect illustration of the fact that at HTG Supply, we want you to succeed.  Our aim is to offer quality products like the Big Boy that not only save you money, but also help to reduce the time required for mundane tasks in the garden.



Check out the Big Boy Instructions below for more details on this system.





* This system does come with Hydrostone growing Medium. Each 10" Bucket lid holds 7 Liters of medium (6 pot complete holds 42 Liters of grow medium)

* As with any hydroponic system it is a good idea to add an air stone in your reservoir to keep it aerated and moving.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Is your inline fan a duct booster fan or a centrifuge type fan like a Vortex?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

inline fans are okay for helping push or pull air..not well for extractions...Im finnaly setting up this SJ and plan to have it in a room close toa window..you mentioned your outside run was 10 feet?...this is where an inline would work well...look into a vortex type extraction fan and a speed controller...Not wantting to counteract Hushpuppy but My flower room runs in low 80s and Dont seem to have issues..and No co2..Waste of $$$..IMO...Ill get some pics up soon...should have the tent up and ready for plants in 2 weeks...Mojo for you tent growers

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is your inline fan a duct booster fan or a centrifuge type fan like a Vortex?




:ciao:


----------



## N.E.wguy

they are all duct boosters but i figure added up they got some pull to them all i have money for atm 

gonna grab some 8" flex duct and make the best of what i have for now vortex fans are a ways off for me atm

 4 of these total using 2 hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-6in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp

1 of theese hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So you paid $95.00 for those 5 inline fans? 

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/Hurricane-Inline-Fan-6-435-CFM-/271119603776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ffcd840


Let's compare  

Not to be too rough on ya N.E. I feel ya and know what you're going through! Do it 100% legit from the beginning no matter what you do, is what I've learnt in this process. Inline fans just do not cut it. You'd be amazing my friend. :aok: 

By the way, the fan I linked you is a top quality fan. 

Hope you get your temps sorted.. I've been in the 80's plenty and had no problems with my grow. I even hit 90 a few times. I believe, what 78 degrees is the magic number ya? Around there? :confused2: 

I just use good ventilation fans, sucking the tent out (I get negative pressure too.. <3) and have some OSC fans going in there. 1 on top of canopy, 1 under it. My mold issues don't seem to exist, but certainly mites or some kind of bug "could" happen. Was lucky and have none of them in either tent yet, and both are nearly done so I guess I was lucky. 

Save up the money and get one soon as you can. You can get good quality ones cheaper than I just linked, but that is a nice, large, quality fan and we're trying to compare Apples to Apples (considering) so I was trying to hit the price range you spent on those inlines compared to this quality 6". 

Cheers bud


----------



## N.E.wguy

no i got the 8" in the tent and the other 4 were like 40$


so that's a 435 CFM my question to someone smarter then me is what is the total cfm after decrease in efficiency if my 3 total = 800cfm 2x6"250 per so 500cfm then teh 8" is 300cfm 

they are pulling thru 10' then it goes into the 10' slight incline feed of solid 6" to the chimney 



currently
88/64


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> so that's a 400 cfm or some thing



The one I linked? It's 435 CFM.. you'd even want to get a speed control for it (another $20) because sometimes, maybe in the winter, you won't want to run it on "high" (the fastest speed it goes is the only speed it goes.. the controller is well worth it!) :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i hear ya i'm broke i'm disabled 0 income. i gotta beg and borrow for loot to fund this.. 

so reconfigured it a bit after a 30$ trip to lowes for some tape and reducers 

now bear with me i know that this is incorrect but again i have no loot, so what i did was hang the 6" carbon filter in rear of tent then added all before hanging mind you lol a 6" to 8" increaser then the 8" inline fan with a reducer to 6" on output side of it, out the top of the tent 10' to now 3x 6" inline fans running directly into the 10' steel run to the chimney. Thinking i shoudl just run it right out the side to eliminate a 90degree in the flex


now i'm at 1050cfm cut that in half even and i'm moving 525 with a filter


----------



## Locked

I would try and eliminate any turns and bends and run it as straight as you can. 

This is why I don't even try to grow in the Summer anymore. I hate fighting the heat. I have everything shut down except a 2x4 tent with a 5 gallon tote running a DWC set up to try and hang onto my cuts as long as I can. Another week or two and I will have to take cuts and put them in the fridge for 30 days till Summer is on the back end and I can run a bubble cloner to revive them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> they are all duct boosters but i figure added up they got some pull to them all i have money for atm
> 
> gonna grab some 8" flex duct and make the best of what i have for now vortex fans are a ways off for me atm
> 
> 4 of these total using 2 hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-6in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp
> 
> 1 of theese hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8in-Inline-Duct-Fan.asp



Putting a bunch together doesn't help.  Is there any chance that you can return these and get a centrifuge type fan?  I don't think that you are going to be able to make those work.  It irritates me that HTG sells those with packages like you bought.  They KNOW that they are inadequate for the job.

I use a single Vortex to exhaust my 1000W.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I use a 4" on high with one 600w and a 6" on medium with another 600w .. I love em  

Negative pressure is my friend!  hah


----------



## N.E.wguy

i get negative flow i can unzip and smoke a bowl out side and it all goes right in my tent i think it's working better then u think maybe but who knows
i'm broke only option atm

i mean i have 4" jumpy house blowers if i really cared i could rig some thing the cellar is only so cool tent is pretty much even with room temp is real issue atm not venting so much and i did go straight with only one swivel 90 be for the 3 inlines you can see the 8" right on carbon filter pretty much i tightened all nuts  wd40d all fans and taped all seams

i have been thinking of ways to get 75 degree air to tent asap the plants were out side full sun 4 90 degree days they look happy few cool days coming up they stay under 90 im happy till i can get a/c


----------



## N.E.wguy

here are few more pics,   currently 81/68 @10pm

there is also a run of flex running air from a flower cab beside tent with a inline in that run to, that will become teh a/c it vents right on top of floor fan, which is directly beside the passive floor 8x16" or wtv it is 

keeping the light pretty close thinking a morning watering


----------



## pcduck

Does your fans suck in your tent tight when your fans are running?


----------



## N.E.wguy

no not tight but noticeable, it is defiantly inefficient cost wise. i don;t doubt that but to be able to stand next to the tent and smoke is telling me there is draw. i have the floor passive totally open and a 6" with an inline fan blowing air directly down on to the floor fan from the flower box beside tent (will become the a/c, feed)  , gonna throw a osculating fan in today to help a bit more the **** lil fan sux. really need to figure out a/c been looking at the ducting no idea yet and gonna cost me loot for fittings and flex  a cooled tube reflector would be great to lol 


on a good note all are alive thriving and were just fed and held at 80/64 over night, might switch bulbs today so i can just throw my 3 flowering ones in there in the morning instead of outside don't want them found or taken wtv


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> gonna throw a osculating fan in today to help a bit more the **** lil fan sux



Yeah, the little fans are good for under the canopy and clipped up top for over the canopy.. but you really want (or at least I wanted)  a larger OSC fan that gets right into that canopy and keeps circulating. I started with it on low then worked my way up to high... you want to make sure the plants are strong enough to take the breeze. I have one plant that contoured around my OSC fan.. so I do wish it didn't take up as much space.


----------



## pcduck

I think you should have join Mp and the TGC before beginning your grow. We could have steered you away from buying useless fans.

I run 2 a/c hoods with 600's with one centrifugal fan and a speed controller.

If you do not have enough air exchange your plants and yield will suffer. Weak growth, spotting leaves. Adding a carbon filter to those type of fans just about eliminates any air flow.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Yeah, the little fans are good for under the canopy and clipped up top for over the canopy.. but you really want (or at least I wanted)  a larger OSC fan that gets right into that canopy and keeps circulating. I started with it on low then worked my way up to high... you want to make sure the plants are strong enough to take the breeze. I have one plant that contoured around my OSC fan.. so I do wish it didn't take up as much space.



i'll cut the base off and mount it to the tent pole going to take a peek :icon_smile:


ya duck problem solved below  i was blind till i joined here started in the dark in feb been a long 6 mo. ty mp. wheeeew never be at this point but ya i wish i got in here before kept asking for advice in all the wrong places i guess about tents and setups got no feed back and patience is not a virtue of mine


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think you should have join Mp and the TGC before beginning your grow. We could have steered you away from buying useless fans.
> 
> I run 2 a/c hoods with 600's with one centrifugal fan and a speed controller.
> 
> If you do not have enough air exchange your plants and yield will suffer. Weak growth, spotting leaves. Adding a carbon filter to those type of fans just about eliminates any air flow.




I can not second this all enough. I know you feel like you have the right CFM's and you think "well it will work this time" .. just know everything he said is correct. You will suffer all around from those fans.  

You said you just spent $30 more yesterday but don't have money for a proper fan? That's almost halfway to a quality 4" fan, that would do the trick nicely for 1 tent. I, personally, would go to a 6" (quality brand) fan as soon as you can, and put a speed controller on it. I know you're thinking how broke you are, but if you indeed are broke, you shouldn't have spent that $30 yesterday on tape and reducers. Should've saved that toward a proper fan.... you see the fans you have "wack at" the air to move it along the ducting. The fans we're talking about are designed to REALLY quite literally pulllll the air to it, and then out the other side. The difference is beyond night and day my friend. :aok:

For future reference, this is what you'd want:  

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hurricane%C3%82%E2%84%A2-inch-inline-fan-435-cfm-p-3802.html

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-variable-speed-fan-control-p-2263.html

You could get away with a 4", easily! But spend the extra $10.00 to go to a 6" and put a speed controller on it.... have the control you need!


----------



## N.E.wguy

well just threw one in there on high the plants were out in storms they are hardened  and are doing good in full breeze mode put small one under canopy removed floor fan


----------



## N.E.wguy

Your Order Has Been Processed!

Your order has been successfully processed.

Please notify me of updates to the products I have selected below:

Active Air Variable Speed Fan Control
Hurricane&#8482; 6 inch Inline Fan 435 CFM
Thanks for shopping with us online!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

bwahahahhaha!!!! Nice job N.E.!!! 

Now you have a Carbon Scrubber for this you said, yes? 


I'm familiar with the "pain in the ***" that is starting out... and I went from $1,200 thinking I was 100% done, to now over $3,500 deep. :holysheep:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i have the c filter for the 6" shoudl be here monday if i had to guess shipps from loks like ohio to ma ground soo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> ya i have the c filter for the 6" shoudl be here monday if i had to guess shipps from loks like ohio to ma ground soo



Excellent.. I wouldn't even worry about hooking it up until you have all the proper things come together (fan etc) 

I'm happy for ya! :aok: 

I know you hate buying more stuff, but now that you're invested.. it's just going to keep going lol.


----------



## pcduck

You getting it from plantlighting.com?


----------



## N.E.wguy

pcduck ya went right to his links and ordered them...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You will be amazed at the difference that fan makes.  Maybe you can sell the inline ones you have on Craig's List or somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yep... do not use them in conjunction. Just don't use them


----------



## N.E.wguy

well i am going to want to conect the 2 cabinets and the tent at some point so probally use then just to xfer inbetween

8" will probalyy become a hood fan?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You just need ducting to join 2 tents together with 1 fan :aok:

Unless someone more advanced than me can come in and say "they actually do help for that" then my thoughts are of what I've read and seen. You can do multiple tents with 1 quality fan. :confused2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya the cabs are much smaller ofc really just neeed passive thru them i guess just to prevent mold for flowering may pop that auto run it out in one of them or outside, might do that now kinda bored


----------



## N.E.wguy

got 1 critical cheese(auto/fem) & 2 satori germinating

82/64% just finished trying to get some 76degree air to em see how it goes may need rework and a fan ect 12pm


dropped to 80.1/61% so far  1pm
79.9 1:14
79.5/59 1:43
79.1   2:18
78.2/58%  5:40
78.1/61% 7:11 (removed carbon filter)
77.5/ 55% wow 7:25
76.1/54 8:37pm
---------------------------------------
78.6/66% 6:30am (overnight average no a/c)


----------



## N.E.wguy

well i took the carbon filter off just now see how much lower it gets got a little more a/c duct adjusting and i think i'll hit 75 all day/night 


side note got new xrays of my chest posted in my PTSD thread bullets beside my heart and a wire suture on my sternum


----------



## N.E.wguy

So fan has shipped will be here tomorrow ! 

plants are over 3' from tent floor over 2" from soil except center of the 5 i have trained really low corner 4 plants are getting large

how far from the canopy should the light ideally be 1K MH open reflector the hand method? i had next to no leaf burn coming from sun to tent shoudl i drop it and let a little curl start to know it's to close?



78/64

also hi 

e/ also think i may shoot for a 6" cooled glass drop down reflector for cheap   rather then the 8" just cause those fans really are useless may be floor fans lol ? is 1k ok in a 6" and if yes could i run 2 1k light and use a 6" carbon filter for 2x 5' tents with that fan alone?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

YES! 6" cooled glass hood :aok: :aok:  Now you're getting it N.E.!! Do it right!  



> So fan has shipped will be here tomorrow



Woooo that was super fast!! :holysheep:

You are vegging? I believe it's around 8-16" depending on many factors. I was running about 12" from the top when I vegged with my MH.. but I won't really be doing that anymore. I went to T5 fixures and will NEVER go back!!! You can literally drop the light RIGHT on the plant tops, with very very little burn to the tips of the leaves. I mean my leaves have wrapped around the bulb and finally that burnt them lol! (speaking of which.. I need to hurry up and harvest.. I can't keep these 2 clones down from the light anymore!!!

Random thought about your canopy. You do have some plants propped up to meet with the top of, and level out, your canopy ya? Try to keep that canopy even. That's something I learned a tad later on, but it's very much come into play along this process. :aok: 

I used other plant pots upside down right now, but that's extremely dangerous! I've chanced it all grow in my Tent #1. Some that I'm raising now, I'm using 1gal totes upside down to raise them up. Also, NEVER use cardboard boxes... holy heck!! I learned that the HARRRRRRRRRRRD way!!!! I went into my 4 week deep flowering tent one day, and 2 had fallen right over!!!


----------



## N.E.wguy

i evened the canopy. I'm around all day every day so always up for things to keep busy  my mind is my worst enemy at times.

Defiantly gotta get-in to setting cabinets back up show is a mess atm


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hmm sorry I'm confused. Raise your light? It should be above the highest plant in your tent right now, just bring your other plants up to meet that height. :confused2: 

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i lifted a few and snapped a few branches over and split a stalk in process it will all live i'm sure, just watered all took a gallon or more for each plant got 7gal rain water last night  

just watered and 74/54    2:01pm
76.3/57%  2:18
72/54    7:13

Critical Cheese has broken from shell! is in a starter pot in median that came with tent no idea what it is

have 6x satori germinating tempted to just germ em all and use a male if i get one for pollen put it outside in my shed alone


----------



## N.E.wguy

77/66 currently did not check this am due to new pharma med regimine just got up :/

so a/c is on and fan shoudl be here in a bit real excited to see this whole growing adventure picking up pace. Plants are loving the Hps feels cooler that was the biggest reason i switched them out yesterday to try to drop it closer to the canopy will take a measurement of it's distance over canopy in a bit.


HA just turned around fan is on floor behind me came when i was asleep wife must of brought it in!!!!!! *** that was a great surprise Surprise got even better when she was not even home and there was an ice coffee in the fridge  lol


ohhh boy a box of xtras!



WOW tons of freebies


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, cheers N.E.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Like christmas in July


----------



## N.E.wguy

the blue bottle clone starter is foliar spray for already rooting clones to feed them thru leaves to grow more roots faster, ready to spray no diluting (have a few i can try this on that are not very important to me)


fan was installed after last post 

74/60 woot


----------



## Hushpuppy

There ya go!! :yay:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Ha ya tent sides suck in now  i see the light now or rather the cfms.. I can literally smoke a blunt i'd guess and this would just dissapear (hahaha spell check checked last word as "dispensary" lol)  into that fan no drafts. Tho i'm affraid the blunt days are long gone for my lungs. wed i have a breathing test probably be making all my harvest into walnut oil bud and all lungs feel like there 60 not 35yrs old

so they sent me a seed starter tray with the hydro set up (which is still unopened) may complain about the whole set up see what i can get out of that but for now my question is the tray is white styro and the median is damp solid 2" with a seedling hole already in it it's brown median solid ( what is it) and will it be ok to up pot to soil with that. it's the auto fem probably run it out in dirt maybe outside?


----------



## Hushpuppy

If that is what I think it is then it should be good for either cloning or germing seeds. I have used the rapid rooter plugs several times for both with good results. It is actually an organic medium that has been formed for the purpose of allowing you to germ seeds in a smaller container so that you can better control the moisture level to prevent damping off. Then once you have roots developed and protruding through to the outside of the plug, you can just pop the whole thing into your medium of choice 

I have found that it works for me to take a deeper tray and fill it with a couple inches of hydroton and then set the rooter tray on top of that so that when I water them, the water that drains through will be held beneath the rooters to keep them from swimming or drying too quickly. 

By the way, I hope the lung test goes well. If not you may have to go to a vaporizor or do like I do and make hash to eat rather than smoke


----------



## N.E.wguy

so critical cheese is doing great guess i'll call it day one of real life for it!  :icon_smile: temps been up there 78,79/66ish all day and ya fang next few days are gonna bite here


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Good temps.  It won't hurt to get into the 80 once in a while, but if you can keep it in the 70s, so much better.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have a hard time keeping mine out of the 80's lol. I hit 90 a few times as well.. sucks, but I do what I can.   It is a summer grow with no air conditioning, just proper ventilation of tents, and room containing tents. Very proper.. it's the only thing saving me. lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya brought it in once it warmed and it's been in 71degree all day well since germ minus the heat for the bag etc

the other 2 are satori as are all the rest filled in with satoris so 5 total 1 still in the bag and p towel unsure what to do with the little guy


----------



## N.E.wguy

75.9/62% @ 2:53

really getting it down there, considering outside conditions are pushing over 91


need to put the exhaust fan on a timer to keep them that low i think, rh i think is from feeding yesterday used some of my free stuff!

e/ used the botonicare base & bloom with some cal mag ph'd 24 hour old tap water under 1k ppm think it was 890 with the nutes for the 3gal mix


----------



## bluntfullofkush2

I wish I could post up some pic of my tent.. jus bought a filter and redid my exhaust


----------



## N.E.wguy

you can draw us a pic in ms paint 

75.9/63% @ 9:37  2 1/2 hrs after lights out pretty nice to see that first thing on what will be another 90+ outside temp day here 
75.6/62% @ 10:23
74.8/59% @ 11:55  /// current outside is 93/45%feels like 99 OO oh man 
*74.5/59% @ 1:38pm new lows*
(_exhaust ftw, so glad to have found all you people, i'd be looking at a tent of dead trees by now lol_)


----------



## N.E.wguy

ugh i gotta smoke... 

I may return this whole set up 2 damaged ballasts a ripped tent, missing pole parts, now a missing hydro set up fitting....


----------



## N.E.wguy

So htg is sending me a new 55" tent free for the damaged one allowing me to keep it and exchanging there second htg ballast for a pro adjustable ballast and a 25% refund not a bad day shiped yesterday be here tomorrow


----------



## mk_michael

Just got my Gorilla 5x5 600w gavita pro and If possible Ill put plasma (s) in there got 2 of each light but one tent to start. I have 2 Hyperfan 8" but one did not work when I recieved it.  Got to ship it back.  both leps are air cooled.  I got a 8x39 phresh filter. bug screen and duct reducer Thinking of adding another intake fan to *AID* the passive intakes.  CFM through filter is 350 with the 8" on 100%  lets see what we can get into this tent.  Anyone think I can get away with 2 600 pro + 1 LEP?  or no way?  2 A/C Lep + 1 600 PRO hps?  Also got a reservoir meter after I figure my light out and get set up (still have to do electrical to) would like to find good hydroponic system.  Thinking of going with a 4x4 flood and drain table or depending on lighting in tent perhaps even titan ebb n grow 12 site with 55 gallon res.

Im still short a growing system, nutes, possibly another fan various ducting components and a powerbox dpc 7500 combo.  Thinking of picking up an apollo power strip also.  Well thats it in a nutshell.  I have no clue what I am doing But I am sure I will figure it out soon.


----------



## Locked

First off I apologize to everyone who signed up and I didn't get around to authorizing. With the impending demise of the site and the holiday rush I totally forgot about this thread. I have gone through and authorized everyone and updated the 1st page.  Now that the site has been saved I will try and keep up with this thread better.  

HL


----------



## spicus

A couple of my small personal set ups  i noticed not many others using Co2 makes such a difference especially in flowering.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/k7j6pf3yyf7b0df/6HJNc7lV3V


----------



## Locked

Looking tasty multi....


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Hey all! This is my tent. It's a secret jardin L120. It has a veg and flower compartments but is all open for these. I ran outta room do to letting them veg an extra month. I use a 400mh for veg and 600hps for flower. ATM I have Pineapple Express, Cali hashplant, the dr from gh, and purpleberry yumyum from dns genetics













Gotta finish with some candy lol


----------



## Locked

Welcome GreenThumbPicasso to the TGC....


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Thanks! I was beginning to think I was shot down for entry lol.


----------



## Locked

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Thanks! I was beginning to think I was shot down for entry lol.





No man...I just spend too much of my free time baked, and forget to check things.

Glad you could join us.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Lol, that's the only way to go. I try to take it easy but my last harvest tastes so good I can't put it down. Days are spent fried.....


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

High all. I posted this elsewhere in id, but since this is tent growing....
So, this is my first grow in a true tent . I have 6 ladies in a 4*3 tent. 5 are topped and tied along with some supercroping. I just hit my busy season that I've been working 70 hrs a week and The undergrowth is out of hand and I'm needing to flip to flower. I don't want to waste energy on bottom growth and need to thin out. I have so much going on that my brain just farts when I look in the tent...lmao, where do I begin? What can I remove without damaging my yield?  I was going to scrog but watering will be an issue. I'll plan ahead for next round. Everything I cut out will be wasted since I have too many cuts already. So I do whatever I need to do.  Here's some pics. Thanks for the help in getting my brain unscrambled. 


















Sorry for the lines. I tried to get some blue spec mixed to wash them out but only helped a little


----------



## skullcandy

those ladys look healthy


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

skullcandy said:


> those ladys look healthy


Thanks. I'm still working on learning a full organic process with new soils but I'm getting there. I'll get some pics of my after trimming and get them up in a bit


----------



## skullcandy

i put these to germinate around the seventh have since transplanted them once and moved one of them to the dwc .
the dwc is an indica called j-zone 
the one in the small pot is cantalope first time i grow this and the weather where i am should be good to put outside in a week i think 

the one in the bigger pot is a seed given to me by a friend not sure what it is yet but she grows fast i will be puttin her outside in two weeks or so 

also am useing the micro,grow,bloom, and microbrew which i think is the same as the micro it self but not sure all from ff.

the one i got from a friend i am not not sure if it is fem but am going to see what it tast like anywayunless i for some reason decide to pull it after it sex and grow a fem not sure what to do about that one.

the others in the back that i did not show in the pictures are sugar baby watermelon . they sound tasty 

View attachment 04272014.jpg


View attachment 04272014-2.jpg


View attachment 04272014-3.jpg


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

So I got things back to normal other than my  non topped one having some claw going on. Heres some pics. Second day of 12/12. Moved them outside for a watering




Green house- the doctor




Purpleberry yumyum




Cali hashplant




Pineapple Express




Pbyy




Pbyy....ugh


----------



## 000StankDank000

I can't figure out how to join


----------



## skullcandy

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> So I got things back to normal other than my  non topped one having some claw going on. Heres some pics. Second day of 12/12. Moved them outside for a watering]
> 
> the yellow bucket has a nice looking plant in it , i noticed that it is also beside a five gallon bucket and it slightly smaller, i am wondering if you will be transplanting them to a bigger pot ?


----------



## skullcandy

000StankDank000 said:


> I can't figure out how to join



click on your usercp at the top left of the fourm homepage, it takes you to a page where you can request to join the tent growers club .


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

skullcandy said:


> GreenThumbPicasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got things back to normal other than my  non topped one having some claw going on. Heres some pics. Second day of 12/12. Moved them outside for a watering]
> 
> the yellow bucket has a nice looking plant in it , i noticed that it is also beside a five gallon bucket and it slightly smaller, i am wondering if you will be transplanting them to a bigger pot ?
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought of transplanting once more but only got as far as putting two of them in 5g smart pots. I'll keep them in what they have for flower. I usually flower in 3 gal pots so I'm anxious to see how the 5g smarts do and maybe use them for all next time
Click to expand...


----------



## skullcandy

GTPi had flowered in some five gallon pots got some good buds then i dug a hole and filled it with potting soil outside roots went nuts speading out everwhere and I was amazed at the size of the buds i got they were fat like unreal fat .


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Any advice or do they look trimmed enough. Just at 5 days 12/12. Tent is crammed lol




Pineapple express




The Doctor 




The Doctor. Same above




Purpleberry yumyum




Cali hashplant


----------



## Locked

I wouldn't trim them more than that...jmo.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I agree. They look good


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Awesome! Thanks. I'm a bit overwhelmed with the new tent....lol. I shoulda stuck with 4 but ended up with two extra females. I figured out of 5 beans id get 2 or 3 ladies if I was lucky. Pbyy gave me 4/5.....not that that's a bad thing...lol


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Pretty packed in there


----------



## sawhse

looking good man!!!!


----------



## Locked

Welcome aboard to Kravenhead and sawhse....&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## skullcandy

3 1/2 weeks from sprout under leds in DWC using ff nutesdoes she look normal for her age ??? 

View attachment 05082014.jpg


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

I haven't followed many led grows but looks like the same growth from others I've seen at that age. Definitely looks healthy. What strain?


----------



## skullcandy

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> I haven't followed many led grows but looks like the same growth from others I've seen at that age. Definitely looks healthy. What strain?



its called J-zone indica my first time hearing of this strain


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Never heard of it either but looks like a nice growing pheno.
Well I'm a couple days over a week from 12/12 flip. Things going pretty good.


----------



## skullcandy

looking good I see pistols coming out on top,
got to ask what is pheno I have about one 3 plants of growing experience


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

It the same strain, just different traits. Say you have 3 seeds of the same strain. You may get three different attributes. One could be short and bushy leaning indica, one could be lean to the sativa side, and one may be mostly indica.......this is how breeders find the seeds worthy of resale. Sometimes it can take a crapload of beans to find that one keeper that you want to breed.


----------



## SlimTim

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Pretty packed in there



Looks wonderful, mines working on being crowded also. 
[emoji106]


----------



## skullcandy

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> It the same strain, just different traits. Say you have 3 seeds of the same strain. You may get three different attributes. One could be short and bushy leaning indica, one could be lean to the sativa side, and one may be mostly indica.......this is how breeders find the seeds worthy of resale. Sometimes it can take a crapload of beans to find that one keeper that you want to breed.



i think I will just stick to buying seeds the breeding sounds way to much work trying all those seeds


----------



## Hushpuppy

Breeding can be fun and amazing to do iff you have the resources for it. But it takes a lot off patience and planning to get solid results. There are soooo many varieties now that it seems like every angle, fflavor, effect, and physical attribute has already been discovered.


----------



## skullcandy

thats the thing is i don't have the patience or the resources for it but i do like to grow seeds that others breed .


----------



## DC420BigBuds

:stoned: loving the ladies. pulled up a seat toking some Blueberry.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ah I do love the Blueberry stone


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Sorry. Bad link. I'll get better pics


----------



## DC420BigBuds

yeah i can say is BB does rock it good. never had bad BB. its a strain that will last for ever.  i hope the breeders do save it. i better make sure i save it so i know it will be around.
when i start making beens ill make sure to save BB. Even my C99 is brothers grim and it is a mix of PE and Bubblegum.


----------



## Locked

000StankDank000 said:


> I can't figure out how to join



Click User CP over on the left hand side. Then still on the left you will see Networking and under that Group memberships. That will show you a list of the groups you can join.  Hope this helps.


----------



## hoyo77

I am new to this forum and will be joining this group soon..just have a couple of questions and I hope you can help me out.   I have a aeroponic turbogarden..what size tent would you suggest.  I will not be using all sites in the unit..only 5.  
also does anyone have any experience with that versagrow drip unit.  I have seen them from 100-179 bucks.


----------



## nouvellechef

I don't have experience with either of those. Tent size is dependent on watts and light coverage. Just depends on how much time outta your life you want to commit. More you take on, those hours add up.


----------



## Locked

hoyo77 said:


> I am new to this forum and will be joining this group soon..just have a couple of questions and I hope you can help me out.   I have a aeroponic turbogarden..what size tent would you suggest.  I will not be using all sites in the unit..only 5.
> also does anyone have any experience with that versagrow drip unit.  I have seen them from 100-179 bucks.





Are you talking about this system? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think that will work that well with growing MJ.  It could be used to root clones and maybe a little early veg, but going the distance in that thing with just One plant would be tough IMO. My very first grow I tried  4 site DWC set up in a small tote much like that picture and it was a nightmare. They out grew it quickly. Had a tub full of intertwined roots and 2 showed as male.  The root mass of a plant in Hydro at the chop is pretty massive. I use 5 gallon buckets on the rare occasion I do hydro. One 5 gallon bucket per plant.  JMO 

View attachment TurboAeroponics-250.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775

could any of you guys suggest a tent that is completely light proof there are so many reviews its hard to tell if any actually are lol anything guys? Thanks


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

lowrydergrower775 said:


> could any of you guys suggest a tent that is completely light proof there are so many reviews its hard to tell if any actually are lol anything guys? Thanks



I really like my secret jardin. The price was great and not a speck of light leak during dark time. Check out the L120.. Offers two rooms with removable wall. 4*3 tent.


----------



## sawhse

:yeahthat: I really like mine. Its a dr90.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

Thanks guys I am going with the dr90 2.5 seems like one of the best all around tents on the market


----------



## Locked

lowrydergrower775 said:


> Thanks guys I am going with the dr90 2.5 seems like one of the best all around tents on the market



Nice...good choice.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1401104718481.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1401104751965.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1401104870068.jpg

Tent doing well. Temps 60-70 and only issue is my tweaker. Been messed up from the start but has some pretty buds
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1401104988201.jpg


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Don't know why all the doubles


----------



## lowrydergrower775

Hamster Lewis said:


> Nice...good choice.



Hey hammy if ya don't mind could you delete a message or two in your pm so I can shoot you a question if you don't mind lol


----------



## Locked

lowrydergrower775 said:


> Hey hammy if ya don't mind could you delete a message or two in your pm so I can shoot you a question if you don't mind lol



Didn't know it was full.....will do.


----------



## 8planets8

Those plants sooooo nice is that a sativa leaves look long and thin masterpiece and i like your setup oh yea i got a 0090 from discount hydro kind of cheap but it does the job i would like to join how do i do this right now im doing 5 older well know beans train wreck   lsd   white rhino la confadential  and a big round orange bean that blooks like it came from mars 6 ft tall 4 ft wide kind of tall and even,thanks folks


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

8planets8 said:


> Those plants sooooo nice is that a sativa leaves look long and thin masterpiece and i like your setup oh yea i got a 0090 from discount hydro kind of cheap but it does the job i would like to join how do i do this right now im doing 5 older well know beans train wreck   lsd   white rhino la confadential  and a big round orange bean that blooks like it came from mars 6 ft tall 4 ft wide kind of tall and even,thanks folks


Thanks, I have a mix in the tent this grow. A few are leaning more sativa. All are new strains for me. The smells of the pbyy are incredible! I'm also really liking the pineapple......heck, they all smell great lmao

As for joining, I think there is a box to click. At the top of his page in the first few posts should be a reply as to what to do.


----------



## sunakard2000

im getting a tent within the week which is new for me since iv been using mylar lines panels to contain the light in my flower area, since its not an enclosed space like a tent i have the fan timer set up to shut off 30min after the light shuts off. so i guess where im going is when i get the tent do i keep the same sorta setup or does the exhaust fan need to run all the time? also i currently have a 424 cfm fan to cool my 600watt light, and ill be getting a carbon filter along with the tent, with the reduction in suction due to the carbon filter should i still get a fan speed controller to dial it down? i wanna make sure i can get all i need to in one trip to the store.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Puff puff
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1401416447126.jpg


----------



## Locked

Always nice to smoke a Nug you grew yourself...


----------



## 000StankDank000

Why yes it is gives it a nice placebo effect LOL


----------



## 8planets8

I personly vouch for discount hydrponics.com they have special i got some really good money saved at there place there customer service is awesome if you have a problem just call and you will be teated like a king thet have a wide varity of everything all the nutes from everywhere i used all there nutes techna flora all in one you cant fail........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they also sell all the meters and i recomeb\ne the00900 tent it has aluminum poles that are squrere and fit perfect and light wait it took me and my brother 20 minutes to put it up there is alot of space and the insided are lined with mylar  6ft tall and duralble they come with i big round whole on the top so you can out all the wirers threw and a small whole with a tighening pull strink whole its handy and i bought the kit $600.00 that included everything needed to grow you cant fail they have electrickal things and foxfarm prouducts and mine came is 6boxes in 4 days fed ex the delivery depends how far they have to send it to you they have 3 stores getting to open the 4th  store.You cant lose at this place it has everything imagable i recomend them 100% ballest electronic it goes on and on and they are discreet lots of diferant name brand goodies they are haveing a menoreol sale right now you wont be sorry i been dealing with them for 3 years now never a problem all are quainteed all kinds of tents lights hangers light holders im rambling  later good luck


----------



## 8planets8

WAR FISH you have the exact tent i have exactly perfect tent now abot my blower did i hear you blow the air out or in the room?? or mybe im hearing things again lol


----------



## Hushpuppy

You always want to set up your blower so that it is sucking the air out of the grow space(tent) and allowing air to come in to the tent/grow-space through "passive" openings at the bottom of the tents/grow-space. This allows you to control the odor with carbon filtration connected to the ventilation hose inside the tent.


----------



## 8planets8

www.discount hydroponics.com i got mine there 2 years ago still in great shape couple of small holes but i taped them with black tape overall pretty cheap sometimes they have specils and a wide selection to choose from i buy alot of my stuff there grate cutomer service.there is also remanufactered stuff to.  8


----------



## MadFlavour

Hi Growers and Smokers

I have been looking to get my indoor tent soil grow happening for quite a while now; been researching as much as possible, reading forums, watching videos... it is getting to the point of making equipment purchases. I think I know what I want but would love to post my current plan and equipment list and see if there are any things the experienced folks can advise or fill in the blanks.

Firstly a bit of info about me and the intentions for the grow:
I have no experience with growing, not just cannabis but any plants! But I have confidence and think I understand the fundamentals from what I have studied about indoor tent growing. And am prepared for 1st attempts to have results that may vary.
I have been smoking cannabis every day for over 20 years. I like "fruity" tasting buds with a happy head stone (honestly, have never known what strain I smoke, but I guess I prefer Sativa)
I live in Australia so sourcing equipment / soil / seeds are a little tricker / more expensive. (and not legal)
I will have a partner (my brother, also a daily toker) helping with the grow.
OUR IDEAL YIELD would provide us with personal smoke, and if a cycle of growing is about around 3-4 months, that would be approx 300 grams.

After reading a lot of reviews and suggestions about what kind of reflector, I have decided a Cool Vented Hood is best, as some people report the cool "tubes" have hotspots and poor light distribution, and the circular glass can actually act as a magnifier of heat. I would save some money if going cool tubes but not a lot so figure I will go for a Vented Hood. I would really save money if I went with a non air cooled reflector like a "bat wing" but I can't help but think the heat will become an issue in a tent with a 600W bulb. I read a lot about how 600W is the best bang for the buck, some have said a 400W would be fine but others say just pony up for the 600.

So with these points in mind, I have sourced the following setup for the tent, lights and ventilation:

1. tent 1x1x2m
2. carbon filter 6 inch x50cm
3. ducting 6 inch x6m
4. duct fan 6 inch
5. clamps pair of 6"
6. Cool vent shade 6 inch flanges
7. hps lamp 600w 2100k
8. silver duct tape 50m roll
9. HPS Mag ballast 600w
10. 10A timer universal plug
11. reflector Yoyo 1 pair of 2 pcs

That list of gear is going to be around $600 AUD delivered. I am trying to figure out if there is another address apart from where I will have the grow to deliver this to. I might be over paranoid but I think that it is probably safer to be extra paranoid about this whole process.

The kit does not include a MH lamp for veg. I am deciding between getting some cheap CFLs for this stage or just source a MH lamp from a local store or eBay (the actual lamps by themselves do not seem to expensive). Most things I read say yields will be better if veging with a MH lamp.

I am also going to get a pH tester, seem pretty cheap on eBay.

SEEDS
I think I have settled on a place to mail order a few seeds. I am not sure what strain to get, but I really do not know what the differences are so am just going with the most common recommendations for a 1st tent grow which seem to be mazar or a superhaze.

SOIL
This is a subject I am struggling a bit to understand, there seem to be many recipes and differing opinions. I am not sure if I need to make different soils for different growth stages; or if there is a soil I can use from start to finish? I am also unsure if I use a soil if I need to use extra nutrients or fertilizers, or simply water. Any tips or links to guides are appreciated.
Most things I read on soil suggest Fox farms but that is not readily available in Australia. So trying to find info about what Australian growers use, I found this tip (Bunnings is a chain of building and gardening suppliers):
I had pretty good results from Yates Potting Mix (with dynamic lifter)...it was about $10 a bag from bunnings. I add about 20% perlite to make it drain a bit better (also available from bunnings). Stay away from the cheap brand name potting mixes, they are crap and it's difficult to get seedlings started in them in my experience.
This sounds great, but I am not sure if (a) this is meant just for seedlings or if it can be used for the whole grow and (b) will this need extra nutrients and fertilizer, and if so what types and how much?

POTS
I am not sure if I need to start seedlings in small pots then transfer for larger pots or grow bags after they reach a certain size? Or can I plant directly into the larger pots and stay there? Also, I am unsure if I need to have trays at the bottom of the pots  some things I read say you do otherwise you are just wasting water and nutrients when it comes out the bottom of the pot, others say let that water drain away as it will cause root rot.

I hope to place orders for equipment later this week.. does this look like an OK plan? I have a couple of other questions I cannot seem to find info on:
When you are in a 12/12 light cycle for flowering, do people have the light on udring the day or night? My thinking is it would be at night as it would be cooler then and the light would maintain a better temp, but during the day it is hotter so keep light off then? Also, when you have the light off during flowering and this was during the night, do you need to keep the fan running ie never turn off ventilation?

Thanks in advance for any information or tips. I plan on uploading a grow diary once it starts.
:smoke1:
MadFlavour


----------



## Locked

Welcome to MP.  It seems you have definitely done your homework so kudos on that.  Let me try and help you with a few things. 

If you have a HPS  magnetic ballast a MH bulb won't work in it.  You would need a MH conversion bulb.  You have a couple different options for vegging.  I like vegging under HO T5's but cfls  will work also. You could also veg under the HPS.  It won't have optimal results but it will work.  If you go that route you want to make sure the light is far enough away in the beginning. 
I would ditch the yo yo hangers and get progrip or a clone of them.  Yo yo hangers suck. 
As for soil,  you have to use nutrients in addition to your soil unless you are running an all organic super soil.   You want to try and use a soil with none of the time released nutrients like Miracle Grow.   
Hope that helps.


----------



## MadFlavour

Hamster Lewis said:


> If you have a HPS magnetic ballast a MH bulb won't work in it.  You would need a MH conversion bulb.



OK that may be why the package I have chosen is a bit cheaper than packages that come with both a MH and HPS lamp - I guess they have a ballast that can hande both? Or they include a "conversion bulb"?



Hamster Lewis said:


> As for soil,  you have to use nutrients in addition to your soil unless you are running an all organic super soil.   You want to try and use a soil with none of the time released nutrients like Miracle Grow.
> Hope that helps.



Do you suggest a soil plus nutirents or organic? Some growers state taste is better organic, I guess I am just looking for what wil have the least amount of potential for stuff up on a 1st attempt.

Thanks for your post!


----------



## Locked

MadFlavour said:


> OK that may be why the package I have chosen is a bit cheaper than packages that come with both a MH and HPS lamp - I guess they have a ballast that can hande both? Or they include a "conversion bulb"?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suggest a soil plus nutirents or organic? Some growers state taste is better organic, I guess I am just looking for what wil have the least amount of potential for stuff up on a 1st attempt.
> 
> Thanks for your post!



Digital ballasts can operate both types of bulbs.  As for regular soil or super soil,  it would probably be easier to use regular and nutrients over building your own super soil. The list of amendments you would need is fairly long and you would need to let it cook for like a month I believe.  I am personally fond of General Hydroponics 3 part nutrients. They are  cheap and easy to use.  Not sure if you can get them where you are at. They sell them on Amazon  here in the States.  I don't put much stock in Organic tasting better. IMO with a proper cure both taste the same.


----------



## MadFlavour

I might look for a grow tent package that comes with a digital ballast then.. Just do not have much leeway on the budget for the equipment, might be able to find a 2nd hand ballast or something.

As for soil, I have been pointed towards Searles premium potting mix, Searles Power Feed and Seasol which seem to be available in Aus. According to the website it

 Contains 8 months feeding.
 Certified Premium Grade AS 3743.
 Excellent general purpose premium potting mix (indoor, outdoor and semi-shade).
 Contains Searles Penetraide® Re-Wetting Granules and Water Crystals.
 Contains Robust® Controlled Release Fertiliser.
 Contains Zeolite plus added Trace Elements and Minerals.
 Contains Peat Moss plus Real Organic Compost.

I'm not sure if all that extra stuff is OK? Like the time release stuff?


----------



## Hackerman

Just a suggestion.... when you get ready to buy, post a link to the exact model you are planning to buy and I'm sure people will give you an opinion of it.


----------



## Locked

MF,  that doesn't sound like very good soil to grow MJ in.  MJ has very specific needs during its two major growth phases.  That has 8 months of nutrients in it  but you won't be vegging for that long.  Once you flip to flower you need a different ratio of nutrients than in veg.  Maybe you could find a soil made for seedlings?


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

I agree, good idea to find a different soil


----------



## Locked

Okay hopefully this will help anyone looking to join Groups, as it can be confusing.   Quick Breakdown.

First click User CP on the upper left hand side>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then click Group Memberships on the left hand side>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then choose the Group you want to join and click the join group button on the right side next to the group you are joining and then the Join button at the bottom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment Groups.jpg


View attachment Grp Member.jpg


View attachment User cp.jpg


----------



## sunakard2000

wow so i got a Large AgroMax tent and i have absoutly NO idea why i didnt get one earlier, nor do i even know how i delt without a tent, i mean its so much easier to regulate temps and if i forget to close my veg closet when flower lights go off its no big deal. the tent with the carbon filter i got ZOMG AMAZING!!! i have to modify my window panel for exhaust so in the mean time im venting back into the room and its amazing to stick my face up to the exhaust ducting and NOT smell a darn thing, especially since smell has been an issue for me for the past like 5 months or so... im glad all you tent growers constently show off your grows, that combined with the smell issue finally pushed me to get a tent... so awesome LOL. thanks to all who helped me with my questions and such.


----------



## Locked

sunakard2000 said:


> wow so i got a Large AgroMax tent and i have absoutly NO idea why i didnt get one earlier, nor do i even know how i delt without a tent, i mean its so much easier to regulate temps and if i forget to close my veg closet when flower lights go off its no big deal. the tent with the carbon filter i got ZOMG AMAZING!!! i have to modify my window panel for exhaust so in the mean time im venting back into the room and its amazing to stick my face up to the exhaust ducting and NOT smell a darn thing, especially since smell has been an issue for me for the past like 5 months or so... im glad all you tent growers constently show off your grows, that combined with the smell issue finally pushed me to get a tent... so awesome LOL. thanks to all who helped me with my questions and such.



Glad you are loving Tent Growing. I can't imagine growing without them.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

I felt the same way when I got mine a few months ago. I've grown for years in makeshift grow rooms. Tents are the only way to do it unless you have a dedicated room. Enjoy sunakard!


----------



## 8planets8

Thanks for the info i new i was doing it right blowing the hot air out yes ok and the the guy from aust you have a good plan it will work from my small experience i almost have the same setup pretty close to yours but i messed up and used m grow now i understand why not to use it ,so i pitched my 2 plants due to my funds being really low and the place i stay to paranoid not a good idea so i will wait untill there is a better time in my future. Good luck on your first grow i now it will work for you you have done your home work. 8


----------



## Locked

Welcome aboard to sunakard2000 and lyfespan....


----------



## Amateur Grower

Hammy, I would like to join. I just got an Apollo 48X48X80 tent off Amazon and have now joined the ranks of tent people. I've got 4 Satori about 11 days above ground and about a week under 400W MH. I'll try to attach a couple of pics.

AG

Sorry about the size of the pictures-I just got a chuckle about how freakin' HUGE they are. It's been a while...... 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 3.jpg


----------



## Locked

Congrats AG and it's all good. The pics attach larger now. You did nothing wrong.  Glad to have you join us....click this link and follow the instructions and I will make it official.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882337&postcount=1232


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Getting close....pulled them out to give a flush.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1402790173049.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1402790192617.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1402790215885.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1402790245660.jpg


----------



## Locked

Looking good GTP....keep it green.


----------



## Locked

Welcome aboard Amateur Grower, glad you could join us my friend.


----------



## zipflip

so whos the mayor of this here tent city? 
  never wandered into tent city before. but actually have a tent situation im hopin I could get some input from some ya tent dwellers....
  AGROMAX 4x4--  any other users of htg's agromax?  I got one while back just never used it. set it up and was disgusted by how lame and primitive tents were . but thas jus my own opinion. I but I have also never seen a tent in person ever, nor have I grown in one either. just form what im used to (building my own cabs etc form good ol solid wood and) I guess I was just expection something a lil better for price tag. im jus sayin i coulda built a pretty wicked set up fro under 200$ and things would be exactly how need and want them to be.  
 anyways...   i set it up put it back in box and dug back out again and this thing still gots this atrocious smell to it. when i initially ddi the first setup to see tent the first time, it had same smell and i let it set up unzipped doors etc and left like that in an empty room for over a month to see if smell would leave and never did. 
 honest to god tho and this is sno lie, anytime id go into that room whiel it was setup and spent any amount of  time in there doin wat ever it is i was doin after few minutes my vision would get blurry and id start to cough and nose water etc...
  soon as i boxed it back up and put away somewhere i never ahd reaction again in the same room so i know it was the tent. 
 im sure these things give off some sorta odor at first due to manufacturing etc. but i think mines a lil ridiculous tbh. or maybe im just sensitive to some glue or material they used on it more than most people are. idk..  
  i also already did a return replacement on it over year back and was told if wanted to return for money back after second oen was stinky too that id be hit wit restockin fee and pay my own shippin to send back so i said to hell wit HTG and just stuck it in storage til recently. 
 but only it still makes me react to the smell of it.  
 so im curious is this normal or wat? am i possible just one the unlucky growers who might be allergic to some component in grow tent ? or is there some trick to get rid the smell.?
 or worst yet, could it be possible its the whoel dreaded plant killing opffgassing thing? LOL. idk either way the thinsg pretty much worthless  and will stay in a box forever unless i can fix n solve issue if able to. just don't wanan be havin to setup and fold back down and repackagae it over an over tryin to figure how to resolve things, and ruining it in process either.   
  thanks


----------



## Smokewun

Hey TGC! I want to use the space I have wisely, so I'm looking for 2 6'x4' tents. I found 4'x4' and 8'x4' on the internet but not my size. I may have to settle for 2 4'x4'. I currently have an 8'x8'....any suggestion?


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:


> so whos the mayor of this here tent city?
> never wandered into tent city before. but actually have a tent situation im hopin I could get some input from some ya tent dwellers....
> AGROMAX 4x4--  any other users of htg's agromax?  I got one while back just never used it. set it up and was disgusted by how lame and primitive tents were . but thas jus my own opinion. I but I have also never seen a tent in person ever, nor have I grown in one either. just form what im used to (building my own cabs etc form good ol solid wood and) I guess I was just expection something a lil better for price tag. im jus sayin i coulda built a pretty wicked set up fro under 200$ and things would be exactly how need and want them to be.
> anyways...   i set it up put it back in box and dug back out again and this thing still gots this atrocious smell to it. when i initially ddi the first setup to see tent the first time, it had same smell and i let it set up unzipped doors etc and left like that in an empty room for over a month to see if smell would leave and never did.
> honest to god tho and this is sno lie, anytime id go into that room whiel it was setup and spent any amount of  time in there doin wat ever it is i was doin after few minutes my vision would get blurry and id start to cough and nose water etc...
> soon as i boxed it back up and put away somewhere i never ahd reaction again in the same room so i know it was the tent.
> im sure these things give off some sorta odor at first due to manufacturing etc. but i think mines a lil ridiculous tbh. or maybe im just sensitive to some glue or material they used on it more than most people are. idk..
> i also already did a return replacement on it over year back and was told if wanted to return for money back after second oen was stinky too that id be hit wit restockin fee and pay my own shippin to send back so i said to hell wit HTG and just stuck it in storage til recently.
> but only it still makes me react to the smell of it.
> so im curious is this normal or wat? am i possible just one the unlucky growers who might be allergic to some component in grow tent ? or is there some trick to get rid the smell.?
> or worst yet, could it be possible its the whoel dreaded plant killing opffgassing thing? LOL. idk either way the thinsg pretty much worthless  and will stay in a box forever unless i can fix n solve issue if able to. just don't wanan be havin to setup and fold back down and repackagae it over an over tryin to figure how to resolve things, and ruining it in process either.
> thanks



I think it was back in the early 2000's that there was issues with off gassing in certain tents.  By the time I had bought my first tent it had been fixed.  If you bought your tent way back then this might be your problem. As far as I know they stopped selling the bad tents years ago.


----------



## Locked

Smokewun said:


> Hey TGC! I want to use the space I have wisely, so I'm looking for 2 6'x4' tents. I found 4'x4' and 8'x4' on the internet but not my size. I may have to settle for 2 4'x4'. I currently have an 8'x8'....any suggestion?



I have not seen tents in the 6x4 size. I have a couple 2x4x5's and a 4x4x6.5 that i use for flower.  If I come across one I will post a link to it or pm you.


----------



## DC420BigBuds

Great looking buds GTP.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Thanks DC! I scoped a few that look close and my eyes say yes, so I'll give them another week and a half. Been real hot here and had a big humidity spike. Hit 84%in the tent. I added another fan so fingers crossed. Big prob I'm faced with now is I have no place to hang and dry them unless I use my tent. I have a bunch of cuts from each plant so I wanted to move right into another flower cycle. But I guess some more grow time won't hurt. 
I looked everywhere for a 6/4 tent. The only thing I could come up with is a 4/4 with a 2/4 add on kit.


----------



## MR1

Is this any good for you?http://http://www.greners.com/i/grow-tents/size/4-x-6.html

One on Ebay too.


----------



## 8planets8

dicount hydrponics      8


----------



## Vizio

Hamster Lewis said:


> Welcome to MP.  It seems you have definitely done your homework so kudos on that.  Let me try and help you with a few things.
> 
> If you have a HPS  magnetic ballast a MH bulb won't work in it.  You would need a MH conversion bulb.  You have a couple different options for vegging.  I like vegging under HO T5's but cfls  will work also. You could also veg under the HPS.  It won't have optimal results but it will work.  If you go that route you want to make sure the light is far enough away in the beginning.
> I would ditch the yo yo hangers and get progrip or a clone of them.  Yo yo hangers suck.
> As for soil,  you have to use nutrients in addition to your soil unless you are running an all organic super soil.   You want to try and use a soil with none of the time released nutrients like Miracle Grow.
> Hope that helps.




Glad you told him NOT to use Miracle Killer


----------



## 8planets8

Picture perfect cant get any better send me some my way lol 8


----------



## 8planets8

I guess i get it no m grow i learned the hard way i wish i had been here 3 mounths ago when i planned my last grow now my funds are depleated and i will save up my money and start again this time i'll do what i do best hydroponics,last time it took me 3 times but i fineally got it,boy is it complacated but that is the fun of all of this hobby you learn and it is in my nature,thank you for everyones help for informing me about the slow release thing i never thoght of that i guess that is why you are here to help us newbies,and in turn we will help others some day with your no how later 8


----------



## CubanTokker420

Hey guys.  I've been growing auto flowers for the last 18 months. All have been great and gave me about a 80 day turn around. Some better crops than others but  my issue is with this one that just doesn't start budding.  They have been on a 24 hr cycle so just yesterday I started a 12 12 cycle to see if she starts flowering.  Norm if they take a little longer I switch to flowering nuts and there good.  But this one still nothing.  Keeps growing and is huge.  She's almost 4 months old I super cropped her she's 5 feet tall  w like 10 main stems.  I'm wondering if this one might turn male or something. Or mess up my 3 new ones going in.  If any one can help me w these questions I'd be very grateful. I am not an experienced grower but have learned so much from this site and sites like it.  I really appreciate the input.   Thanks again.   Happy 420 &#55357;&#56858; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CubanTokker420

Pic 2 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked

If she is almost 4  months old she is most likely not an Auto.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah, I kinda doubt that she's an auto at this point. Could have been an errant "reg" seed that got dropped in the pack, or an errant gene that locked out the auto trait. She looks like she is ready to rock and roll though. I would mover her to her own house and give her 12/12. I would first take cuttings(from lower on the plant) and put them into rooter cubes with some clonex gel to make some clones as you may have a real keeper. Then I would put her in the flowering place and bend as many of those branches over to open her up to the light, then sit back and be amazed at the yield to come


----------



## CubanTokker420

Yea thanks for the input guys.  I'll keep u guys posted.  I've had em 12/12 cycle for like 2 days now so let's see.   What would it look like if it was a male plant???


----------



## Fredoboi141

fruity86 said:


> number 4 here hehe
> right down to the good stuff first up is the flower tent
> hydrolab 165xl  165x65x180cm 4inch fan/can 600watt duel spec cooltube
> and number 2 is a wardrobe for veg (if thats aloud)
> 75x55x180 4inch fan no filter and a 250watt blue CFL
> heres the pick



Your set up is so cool&#128077;


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our 2 newest members: dgarcia9951 and Espresso7.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Espresso7

View attachment water farm.jpg


View attachment tent set up 1.jpg


View attachment In the works tent .jpg


----------



## Espresso7

Thanks All..


----------



## Espresso7

my tent is 36 x36 x 62. I have a 6 in 400 cfm filter pulling from the tent with two 8 in fans always on.My internal temp is at 80 degrees. My question is do i need to add a fresh air exhaust to my system.View attachment tent set up 1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy,,ya aint supossed to take pics whilst ya are laying down. LOL


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Hammy,,ya aint supossed to take pics whilst ya are laying down. LOL



Haha... That wasn't me.


----------



## WeedHopper

whoops,,,sorry Hammy. Im half blind i guess.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> whoops,,,sorry Hammy. Im half blind i guess.



Don't feel bad... I am pinching and zooming in on my tablet  just to read your reply.   

I think I need reading glasses. It's easier to read things further away.  I am only 45 for Christ's sake.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats about the time it started hitting me Bro. It was all down hill after that. Now i have two pair of glasses. One for TV and working,, and one for reading. Pain in my ACE. I am now almost 59.


----------



## Espresso7

Hi all I am adding co2 to my hydroponic system. I have the regulator and ready to go. i was wondering if any one had advice on how to configure the tubing. How many times should i have it go on and for how long. should it be when the lights are on. Any info will be help full thanks.BTW it is a hydroponic tent set up.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

High all! Just stopping in after a long break. I had back surgery and have been laid up a while. I finished out my grow and was very pleased. Bud rot was dealt with and all else was fine. Great meds came at the time I needed it most. They cured up beautifully. I still have a long way to go to get back on my feet but am planning a killer vertical grow with each plant on a rotation wheel. Nice to see you guys still around. I gotta learn how to walk again before I can go any further. 
I have two outside ladies that are amazing. One is a cross of GDP x bb x pineapple expresss, the other is pineapple hashplant. I'll try to get pics up since I have cuts of each for my winter tent grow


----------



## Locked

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> High all! Just stopping in after a long break. I had back surgery and have been laid up a while. I finished out my grow and was very pleased. Bud rot was dealt with and all else was fine. Great meds came at the time I needed it most. They cured up beautifully. I still have a long way to go to get back on my feet but am planning a killer vertical grow with each plant on a rotation wheel. Nice to see you guys still around. I gotta learn how to walk again before I can go any further.
> I have two outside ladies that are amazing. One is a cross of GDP x bb x pineapple expresss, the other is pineapple hashplant. I'll try to get pics up since I have cuts of each for my winter tent grow



Glad to hear you got some good meds. Hope you heal quickly from your surgery.


----------



## bud88

I am about to become part of the Tent growing community....

4 x 4 x 80 tent should arrive by the end of the week along with a T5 4' 8 bulb EnviroGro fixture....
I will be ordering another 4 x 4 next month along with my flowering lights etc'..
Im more than likely going to go with 1000w MH/HPS setup because the added heat will save me on fuel oil during the winter...thinking about this one
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E0TCKGY/ref=s9_simh_co_p60_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=typ-top-left-1&pf_rd_r=0X20R0QWGS0C0V8YEEDC&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1827489602&pf_rd_i=typ01[/ame]

I was looking at the HyrdroFarm Raptor 8 but I cant see it fitting in a 4 x 4 tent.....

If anyone has a better 1000w setup for the price feel free to let me know.....LED's are still a thought but may be out of budget for now.....

Thanks in advance ////////    :48:


----------



## MR1

Bud , find out if that ballast has a fan. If it does not have a fan I would would be carefull, the heat sinks are not that large and if it does not have a fan the chances of it overheating are high.


----------



## bud88

I checked and yes that ballast has a fan. Thanks for the head up MR1. This isnt a cheap endeavor but it will be rewarding in the end.
\


----------



## trillions of atoms

I've been growing in a tent lately...can I join?


----------



## trillions of atoms

Double post oops...lol


----------



## Hackerman

NO!!!!! YOU CAN'T JOIN

You have be growing in a tent prior to midnight June 3rd,2013 to be a member.

LMAO

Just kidding.

I think you can join by going to your user control panel and selecting GROUP MEMBERSHIPS from the menu on the left.

From there, select the bullet on the right that says, JOIN GROUP and then click the JOIN GROUP button at the bottom.

Answer the secret question and your membership will be considered.

I just joined myself, right now while I learned how and told you. 

I hope I am accepted.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Thank god...I had finally found the last corner piece (hiding under the couch) at approx 11:30pmJune 2nd. After a celebratory smoke I got distracted dusting the tv at approx 11:45 pm June 2nd. @ 11:50 June 2nd in the PM I had a call. My friend asked how the tent looked being all set up. I remembered I had found the corner piece but had lost the drip pan. I thought for a while and on June 2nd at around 11:55. I found the drip pan after thinking about it and it was still in the box all along. So at 11:55 PM and 30 seconds I had all the pieces. I took a quick pull off the bong to beat my chest that a total stoner could still keep it all together. After a quick one two...or even maybe two+2 pulls I realized I had **** to do
..

So at around 11:58, June 2...in the PM, I put the last corner piece in. And in another twenty seconds or so had slipped the pan in. But it was sideways. So it took another ten seconds I had it in. By then the light and some cuts were already in the center basking....


We good??? :question:


:bong:


----------



## Locked

trillions of atoms said:


> I've been growing in a tent lately...can I join?



You sure can...

Here are the instructions broken down>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882337&postcount=1232


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our 2 newest members:

lovbnstoned and Hackerman


----------



## Locked

Welcome to 2 more of our members....

trillions of atoms and October420


----------



## trillions of atoms

:dance: arty: :champs:


----------



## October420

It's all coming together: 

Grow tent; Lighthouse Hydro 32" x 32" x 84"
Filter; 6" x 10" dia x 16" long
Fan; Hyperfan 6" x 315 cfm
Light; TopLed 192 x 3w 

I made a 24 hour test run with this setup. I did an 18/6 cycle with the fan at about 40% speed with the grow light on Veg. My average temp for the 24 hour cycle was 74.5 deg F with 48% RH. The max was 78.6 deg F and 57% RH, the minimum was 70.3 deg F and 39% RH. 

This is the first time ever for me so if anyone see's a problem with the numbers above let me know. Also see the attached pictures and let me know what y'all think, also, not sure how many plants to grow in this space so let me know. Oh and my light will be on two ratchet straps when they arrive. 

View attachment 20140917_113852.jpg


View attachment 20140917_113901.jpg


View attachment 20140917_113932.jpg


View attachment 20140917_114008.jpg


View attachment 20140917_114324.jpg


View attachment 20140917_114059.jpg


View attachment 20140917_114108.jpg


----------



## Locked

You should be fine with those numbers.


----------



## October420

Hamster Lewis said:


> You should be fine with those numbers.



Hamster, thanks. What do you think as far as how many plants in that space?


----------



## Locked

October420 said:


> Hamster, thanks. What do you think as far as how many plants in that space?



I would think 3 maybe 4 max in there.  If they get bushy 4 would be tight.  Then again if you are using LED to Flower you don't want bushy plants. The biggest thing I have found so far with Flowering with LED lights is you can't go about it the same way as with HPS.  You really have to control the growth pattern and get your bud sites pretty level. Otherwise you wind up with a lot of pathetic growth down low.


----------



## Rosebud

That is the cool thing Hammy, is this os October's first light purchase so he will always know how to trim for LED, we will help him.  He is learning led first is what i am trying to say.

Otc, i think your tent setup is great.


----------



## October420

I'm a regular "blank canvas". Hope y'all can teach this ole dog some new tricks!


----------



## Locked

October420 said:


> I'm a regular "blank canvas". Hope y'all can teach this ole dog some new tricks!



I defoliated a bit more than my first run with the LED's this time and I still think it was not enough.  I figure making some mistakes as you go is sometimes the best way to learn.  I have already proven to myself that I can grow some fat sugar coated nugs with LED's, now I need to work on increasing my yield. Ultimately I know I need to grow SCROG. That will eventually happen, right now it's all about learning what works for me and what doesn't. There are a bunch of us all using them for the first and 2nd runs. We will all learn together.


----------



## October420

SCROG appeals to me, I'm going to to give it a go sometime in the future.


----------



## Locked

October420 said:


> SCROG appeals to me, I'm going to to give it a go sometime in the future.



Same here...just want to do my research, gather my gear, and do it right.


----------



## umbra

PJ made some recommendations on LED's over Ozzy's. Can't remember right this second, his grows were awesome. I think I remember some big colas. I'll check


----------



## darklotus760

Hey Hamster,
I was checking out your set up are those the 32x32x63 tents? I see you run a 600 watt do you run that in both tents? Do you have a light set up like fruitys second pick or do you use a shield his last pic? Im curious because I am wondering how to do my lighting for my tent? Also about how many plants can you fit in one tent?


----------



## Locked

darklotus760 said:


> Hey Hamster,
> I was checking out your set up are those the 32x32x63 tents? I see you run a 600 watt do you run that in both tents? Do you have a light set up like fruitys second pick or do you use a shield his last pic? Im curious because I am wondering how to do my lighting for my tent? Also about how many plants can you fit in one tent?



The tents in the early posts are 2x4x5 tents. that is what I started with. I used to use one for Veg and one for Flower.  I got a 4x4x6.5 tent for Flower a while back and it was the best thing I have done.   Currently I run a 2x4 4 bulb HO T% set up in Veg in one of those 2x4x5 tents.  In my Flower I used to run a 600W cool tube and a 400W in a regular reflector. I tried a grow with just a 600W HPS and the yields were disappointing.   Currently I run 2 LED Lights in my 4x4x6.5.   I will take some pics tonight and post them. 
As for plants in a tent.  More plants does not always mean more yield. Too many and yield will actually go down. I can say that for me in a 4x4 tent, 5 plants are optimal, 6 is doable, and 7 is were it gets to be too much. That is growing plants that have been vegged a bit and nit just flipped after a two week veg from clone.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our newest member, Iron Emmett.


----------



## P Jammers

umbra said:


> PJ made some recommendations on LED's over Ozzy's. Can't remember right this second, his grows were awesome.


They still are awesome.
Bwhahahah

I did want to comment on you guys with LED's running tents. Think SOG, not SCROG. It takes so much longer to Scrog, and because you want a short canopy go more plants, less time vegged and flip the switch early.


----------



## mrnice

Nice jammers., anyway i am now officially a member of the tent growers club starting today i have 1 x plant being placed into flower in an 8 x 4 tent in my bedroom and very soon i may be joining the led growers club too.
Post pics when i have washed and repotted my plant.
Mrnice


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our 3 newest members:
bonk420
darklotus760
bud88


----------



## mrnice

But no welcome to me, pmsl you are a tit hamster! you really should get out more.
Mrnice-Sometimes.


----------



## Locked

mrnice said:


> But no welcome to me, pmsl you are a tit hamster! you really should get out more.
> Mrnice-Sometimes.



I am a tit, or might you be the tit for not actually signing up for the TGC properly? I just checked and there were 3 people awaiting authorization. You were not one of them meaning you have not actually signed up.  For the record I get out plenty. I work outdoors for about 11-12 hours everyday.  
There are instructions in the very first post of this thread on how to sign up.  

I will make it easy for you>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882337&postcount=1232


----------



## mrnice

Do you think i waste my time searching the start post when the thread is named 'Tent growers club' that a NO for your information.
11-12 hours daily man you sure work hard, lol  i much prefer to just walk my dog and do the occasional bit of offroad cycling and growing cannabis FYI for profit only as i am not like you lot here that being a pot smoking bunch of hippies.
**** THIS WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER I AM NOT A DRUG RETARDED MONG WHO NEEDS DRUGS TO HELP ME THOUGH MY DAY.
SO **** YOU ALL EXCEPT MULTI MY PAL.
IM THE WORDS OF A FRIEND 'DO ONE'
Last post on this or any other drug related reraded site.
Mrnice


----------



## bwanabud

mrnice said:


> Do you think i waste my time searching the start post when the thread is named 'Tent growers club' that a NO for your information.
> 11-12 hours daily man you sure work hard, lol  i much prefer to just walk my dog and do the occasional bit of offroad cycling and growing cannabis FYI for profit only as i am not like you lot here that being a pot smoking bunch of hippies.
> **** THIS WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER I AM NOT A DRUG RETARDED MONG WHO NEEDS DRUGS TO HELP ME THOUGH MY DAY.
> SO **** YOU ALL EXCEPT MULTI MY PAL.
> IM THE WORDS OF A FRIEND 'DO ONE'
> Last post on this or any other drug related reraded site.
> Mrnice



Chill out bro, Hammy is a good guy. The Mods are always busy, and don't live here to "run to our beckon call".

If this site doesn't suit your needs, just move on...best wishes.


----------



## Locked

mrnice said:


> PS does your missus still like in in the ***



Thanks for making the question of whether or not to show you the door easy.


----------



## bwanabud

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks for making the question of whether or not to show you the door easy.



That crap is out of line, name calling is bad enough...dragging the wife into the conversation, is good cause for an azz kicking.


----------



## Locked

bwanabud said:


> That crap is out of line, name calling is bad enough...dragging the wife into the conversation, is good cause for an azz kicking.



It's all good my friend. He has been banned. We don't need trash like that here at MP.


----------



## bwanabud

Hamster Lewis said:


> It's all good my friend. He has been banned. We don't need trash like that here at MP.



Good ridden's to him, have a good weekend Hammy.


----------



## MR1

Mr. Nice was a ***** anyways.


----------



## darklotus760

HI Hammy,
I was wondering I already have my light set up which is a Apollo Horticulture GLK600GW19 600 Watt Grow Light Digital Dimmable HPS MH System for Plants Gull Wing Hood Set up here's the link [ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L3AQ1U/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=VGLXUPUHFW5A&coliid=I3Q0FIVXKZOL40&psc=1[/ame]     I went this way instead of the cool tube set because I heard the cool tube is not all that great that it creates hotspots and stuff.  My question thought I have not ordered my tent yet so would it be better to go with the 3x3x6 tent instead of the 4x4x6.5 tent because of my light set up or will it make any difference? I seen you said you had to run 1000 watt set u in the 4x4x6.5 so I am wondering if I should get the 3x3x6 instead because at the moment I don't have the funds for another light and want to get the best yield I can get with the light I already have so would the size difference even matter??


----------



## Locked

darklotus760 said:


> HI Hammy,
> I was wondering I already have my light set up which is a Apollo Horticulture GLK600GW19 600 Watt Grow Light Digital Dimmable HPS MH System for Plants Gull Wing Hood Set up here's the link http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L3AQ1U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20     I went this way instead of the cool tube set because I heard the cool tube is not all that great that it creates hotspots and stuff.  My question thought I have not ordered my tent yet so would it be better to go with the 3x3x6 tent instead of the 4x4x6.5 tent because of my light set up or will it make any difference? I seen you said you had to run 1000 watt set u in the 4x4x6.5 so I am wondering if I should get the 3x3x6 instead because at the moment I don't have the funds for another light and want to get the best yield I can get with the light I already have so would the size difference even matter??



While 600 Watts of HPS does technically make the 5000 lumens a square foot minimum, I found it to not be adequate enough in a 4x4 tent.   That being said I think not have an air cooled hood of some sort could be a problem. Especially in a smaller tent.


----------



## darklotus760

Thanks Ham,
Time to rethink again lol I guess that's the part of growing's trial and error. I guess I will just go with the 3x3 tent and just buy me an air cooled hood to use with my light. Would this be a good hood to use with my 3x3 [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600CTAC-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005EW026Q/ref=pd_sbs_lg_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1JZ6CVC09XY8QPQX4Y3S[/ame]


----------



## Locked

That does not look like a bad Cool Tube. I like that reflector a hell of a lot better than the one on my Cool Tube.


----------



## darklotus760

Lol ok thanks so then I am good to go and start making my purchases. Its time to start getting everything together so I can get on my way and start my tent growing. One more question anyone know of a good Ph tester maybe on amazon or somewhere else I want a good one not a cheaply made one something that is on point I read in the forums some people have bad luck with ph kits and tester so I want to a good one that is proven to work.


----------



## October420

Well I haven't been on much this past week, I've been watching my seedlings grow. 

Most know this is my first grow ever and I feel like I've learned quite a bit already. Comparing the size and look of my seedlings with other's that are about a week old I'd say all is good. 

I was concerned for the first 3 days about the the temp and humidity inside the tent, but a few adjustments with the vents and finding the right fan speed things are pretty stable. I'm averaging 81.5 deg F and 33.5% RH, I'd like to see my humidity around 40% but I'm hoping once I transplant into my 5 gallon smart pots it will introduce more moisture into the tent, time will tell. 

OK so today I was finally able to test the TopLed 192 x 3 watt grow light for output. With the light 27" above the seedlings I'm getting 13,060 lm and 6304K. Now I'm a total newb so I'm not going to pretend to claim I really understand what all that means but I believe 6300K is a good number to veg and I've read somewhere 7000-10000 lm's are optimal. If I'm off base let me know.

Now somebody help me here, about how many day's or week's in should I transplant my seedlings from their solo cups into their 5 gal smart pots?

Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud

I wouldn't be in a hurry to transplant. It is easier to go into one gallon bags until the plant is sexed and then put in the 5 gallon pots. It can be done, but you waste some soil and you will need to be careful to water the whole pot, not just the center.  I can't remember if you got feminized seeds or not.  I think the seedlings are in the solo cups for a couple of weeks at my house sometimes lots longer. 

I haven't started seedlings under led, so i am afraid i can't help you with the amount of light. You should be set with the light you have though.

You poked holes in the solo cups? I bet you did. Water till it runs out the bottom into a saucer? I bet you did that too.

Your temps are ok, but I wouldn't get it lots hotter then that.  (she, who fried her led grow says)  
The fun is starting October.  You are going to do great.


----------



## darklotus760

Hamster Lewis said:


> That does not look like a bad Cool Tube. I like that reflector a hell of a lot better than the one on my Cool Tube.






 Alright Hammy,
 LOL I know that you probably feel like :hitchair: and that I am kind of a big bug but I just got a opportunity today to make some extra cash within the next week and possible pick up a 1000 watt light along with my original tent. What I was wondering is if I got the 4x4x6.5 could I use a gull wing or vertical umbrella 1000 watt lighting system in this tent or would it be better to go with a cool hood? Also bout how many plants could I fit in a 4x4x6.5 tent? I am kind of curious about how many I could fit in it.


----------



## October420

Rosebud said:


> I wouldn't be in a hurry to transplant. It is easier to go into one gallon bags until the plant is sexed and then put in the 5 gallon pots. It can be done, but you waste some soil and you will need to be careful to water the whole pot, not just the center.  I can't remember if you got feminized seeds or not.  I think the seedlings are in the solo cups for a couple of weeks at my house sometimes lots longer.
> 
> I haven't started seedlings under led, so i am afraid i can't help you with the amount of light. You should be set with the light you have though.
> 
> You poked holes in the solo cups? I bet you did. Water till it runs out the bottom into a saucer? I bet you did that too.
> 
> Your temps are ok, but I wouldn't get it lots hotter then that.  (she, who fried her led grow says)
> The fun is starting October.  You are going to do great.



Yeah I have three seedlings, 2 feminized Kush Bomb's and one seed of unknown genetics or gender, I suspect it is an Indica dominate strain. I'll be keeping a close eye on that one, first signs it's a male I'll remove it. 

Yes, I poked a few small holes in my solo cups, my first time watering these I did water until I had water running out the holes, but since then just a light watering to keep the soil semi damp. To be honest I don't know if I'm over or under watering them. I read that it was better to keep them a little dry rather than too damp. I was actually thinking of giving them a heavy watering this afternoon. The Fox Farm Light Warrior seems like it sheds water pretty good. 

Anyway, I normally open the tent twice a day to check the seedlings, soil and temp and humidity. I keep a journal entry every time so I can build on my success's and failures. I'm looking forward to see how these play out.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rosebud

October, i had such a hard time getting my Light Warrior wet enough to put clones in last week, i finally  just turned the garden hose on full blast in the bag.  Took me forever to get it wet.  Sorry, just a quick rant. Anyway, please put some little plates or plastic saucers under your solo cups and water till it runs out the bottom...if there is still water in the saucers in a hour you can dump it, but my bet it will soak back up. Then wait till dry to water again. You will get the hang of it by how heavy your bags (cups) are. and if in doubt whether to water again, stick you finger in an inch or so and feel the soil. Marijuana likes a wet/dry cycle.  
Your going to nail your first grow, i just know.


----------



## October420

Thought I'd post a couple of pics of my three seedlings. These were taken yesterday evening. I planted the two Kush Bombs seeds on October 1st. One sprouted on day 5 and the other day 6. So would you consider these seedlings 10 days old or 15? Ridiculous question I know. The other seedling, the odd looking one was planted a week before the others, I was almost ready to send it to the compost bin until I saw it sprouted. I have no idea of it's genetics so I'm just going to keep an eye on it. Let me know if they look like they are stretching, don't think so but this is my first go-round. Thanks.....  


View attachment 20141015_140311.jpg


View attachment 20141014_072623.jpg


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our newest member, kimferdinand.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Trying to join this social group as it was my reason for joining this site.  I've got a 25sqft  tent with 2 Gavita LEP 300 for veg.  For flowering I am throwing a 600 Gavita Pro (e) in between the Plasmas.  Fans and lights will be ran with a Gavita EL1 controller/timer.  Using an elevated  3x3 F&D tray as a saucer.  Will be hand watering soil.  I will show off my tent as soon as I get it setup.

Almost forgot to pick a member number.  #635 if it's available.


----------



## Locked

DankHobbyist said:


> Trying to join this social group as it was my reason for joining this site.  I've got a 25sqft  tent with 2 Gavita LEP 300 for veg.  For flowering I am throwing a 600 Gavita Pro (e) in between the Plasmas.  Fans and lights will be ran with a Gavita EL1 controller/timer.  Using an elevated  3x3 F&D tray as a saucer.  Will be hand watering soil.  I will show off my tent as soon as I get it setup.
> 
> Almost forgot to pick a member number.  #635 if it's available.



Welcome aboard....


----------



## Locked

Nice....


----------



## DankHobbyist

Do you guys run surge protectors?  Is it ok to run 600w ballast on an apollo 14 timed power strip?  Could I plug that into a surge protector?  Figure this is a good place to ask.  I need to go through my apt. And see what plugs are on what circuits.  Sucks trying to keep amperage down.  Better safe then sorry.  Also what do you use for hot strike or restrike prevention?


----------



## Locked

DankHobbyist said:


> Do you guys run surge protectors?  Is it ok to run 600w ballast on an apollo 14 timed power strip?  Could I plug that into a surge protector?  Figure this is a good place to ask.  I need to go through my apt. And see what plugs are on what circuits.  Sucks trying to keep amperage down.  Better safe then sorry.  Also what do you use for hot strike or restrike prevention?



You might want to ask this in a thread in the indoor section. You will get more replies. I don't use a surge protector.


----------



## Locked

Welcome to our newest member, freakchef.


----------



## P Jammers

DankHobbyist said:


> Do you guys run surge protectors?  Is it ok to run 600w ballast on an apollo 14 timed power strip?  Could I plug that into a surge protector?  Figure this is a good place to ask.  I need to go through my apt. And see what plugs are on what circuits.  Sucks trying to keep amperage down.  Better safe then sorry.  Also what do you use for hot strike or restrike prevention?


You can run everything BUT the lights on protectors. HID lighting nine of ten times states this in the user manual.


----------



## DankHobbyist

P Jammers said:


> You can run everything BUT the lights on protectors. HID lighting nine of ten times states this in the user manual.



I have gavita lighting they come with a folded page with some tech stuff nothing about surge protectors.  Out of curiosity why would they say not to use on surge protector?


----------



## October420

So while I've been watching my plants grow I've been thinking about Spider Mites and Mildew. I'm sure I have to much time on my hands. 

Having never grown before I'm wondering about preventable measures. I monitor the tents environment at least twice a day. My relative humidity runs between 30 to 42 percent and temps from about 70 to 82 degrees, it has on a couple of times spiked as high as 84 degrees but I've since learned how to adjust exhaust fan speed to keep it in the low 80's, but mostly now in the upper 70's. 

So with those numbers should I be concerned about the formation of mildew? It's a fairly small tent, 32" x 32" and I'm exchanging air at least 3 to 4 times an hour.

Spider Mites, what can I do to prevent them? I feel like where I'm growing I shouldn't be too concerned, but in reality I haven't a clue.

Thanks


----------



## DankHobbyist

Keep up on environment.  Bugs can't see healthy plants.  They have radar for sick or stressed plants.  Keep rh up temps lower.  Get a few preventative measures like a neem oil.  Sourced from India best.  All neem is not equal.  Get some Azomax.  Use them 1x every 10 days or so.  Keep air circulation and wind up a little.  In flower use predator mites to kill em.  Been plants that are new dunk em in it.  They come in on plants equipment clothes pets and intakes.  Treat and sequester new clones/plants.


----------



## lovbnstoned

waiting to show my tent as i;m in the middle of redoing my back 2 bedrooms,, mutlifarious,, thats n awesome setup U got there.
  a happy high to all


----------



## pcduck

Nice multi


----------



## lowrydergrower775

just a question for all you tent growers working in a 4x4 I have a can 33 carbon filter hooked up in my 4x4 and everything seems to be working quite well so far. Smell is very important to me on this run just because of my location I need to be very low key do you think this carbon filter will suffice or do I need to step it up to maybe a can 50? All the help would be greatly appreciated because this is my first run in a tent so thanks.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Asking for advice on ducting.  Does this sound like correct way to do this.  

INTAKE
8" fan to 8" - 10" reducer - 10" ducting into bottom of tent - to 10" duct T - then using the ducting and elbows around 3x3 flood tray back to Ducting T.  Putting LOTS of holes around ducting to shoot air in different directions.  

VENTING FOR LIGHTS
8" fan on floor to 8" - 6" reducer - elbow up to light intake port - elbow - ducting into tent - plasma - other plasma- point exhaust to opposite side tent of exhaust filter.

EXHAUST
8" carbon filter - 8"/10" reducer - 10" ducting out of tent - elbow down - ducting - elbow on floor - 10" fan.

I've already got T, reducers and elbows.  All fans have speed controllers Matched to fans.

Does this sound like a good lay out?

Would like advice on what ducting to use.  
Level of light proofing, sound (if ducting types helps or hurts),  air flow and price are important to me.  I don't want fiber glass or ducting with lots of pin holes for light leaks as last ducting I used had.


----------



## Dman1234

DankHobbyist said:


> Asking for advice on ducting.  Does this sound like correct way to do this.
> 
> INTAKE
> 8" fan to 8" - 10" reducer - 10" ducting into bottom of tent - to 10" duct T - then using the ducting and elbows around 3x3 flood tray back to Ducting T.  Putting LOTS of holes around ducting to shoot air in different directions.
> 
> VENTING FOR LIGHTS
> 8" fan on floor to 8" - 6" reducer - elbow up to light intake port - elbow - ducting into tent - plasma - other plasma- point exhaust to opposite side tent of exhaust filter.
> 
> EXHAUST
> 8" carbon filter - 8"/10" reducer - 10" ducting out of tent - elbow down - ducting - elbow on floor - 10" fan.
> 
> I've already got T, reducers and elbows.  All fans have speed controllers Matched to fans.
> 
> Does this sound like a good lay out?
> 
> Would like advice on what ducting to use.
> Level of light proofing, sound (if ducting types helps or hurts),  air flow and price are important to me.  I don't want fiber glass or ducting with lots of pin holes for light leaks as last ducting I used had.




Did you already buy it all. If not a 6 inch exhaust with passive intake will do. Jmo.


----------



## DankHobbyist

I know it's all overkill but fans all have controllers. This stuff will be going back to a room when I have one available.  Also after I get the hang of the relationship between lights, co2 (not planning on enriching), nutrients and temperatures/Rh, airflow & strain(s) I want to run 1500 Watts.  Taking it easy just using the Gavita pro 600(e) or 750(e) and 2 plasmas over 3x3 tray.  I am torn on the lights.  I really want the 750(e) fixtures.  I will be going for a 3.5' x 3.5' canopy.  If you can call that taking it easy.


----------



## DankHobbyist

You are right.  I am doing first build for 900 Watts over 3.5 x 3.5   66%  hps & 33% plasma.  Next go around or 3 will try 5x5 with 1500w 80% hps rest plasma or 5x5 with 1800w  66% hps 33% plasma.  I guess I am over thinking it.  As far as passive intakes may not be able to.  If I can then 10" fan w/ 8" filter on controller.  If not then have to use intake and ducting.  I will have excess   anyways.  I also have to duct plasmas.  I am jumping the gun thinking I need 700-800 cfm right now.  That's few runs away.  Need to worry about what I got going now.  That is 2 plasma and either a gavita 600 or 750.


----------



## lovbnstoned

wondering if anyone has used any of those Prefabicated grow tentsnn what do u think of them,, they look like they wouldn't b able to hold a grow light.  anyway my arthritus,, is getting so bad i'm having problems using tools.


----------



## DankHobbyist

My tent holds a huge 8x39" carbon filter.  2 plasmas and 600w fixture no problem.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Hey if your not afraid to spend some money get a green cube or gorilla or jarden.  Cheap tents should be ok for veg  defiantly want better one for flower.


----------



## lovbnstoned

thanks for the info DH


----------



## Locked

Lookin good multi.....


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper

That is to freaken cool. Gonna be watching this.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

......friggin' zippers........

.....that is all.......


----------



## lovbnstoned

thats n awesome setup U got ,, Multilfarious


----------



## trillions of atoms

Well bubba is back with me
.. long story short my cancer patient is moving to colorado.

She is turning into quite the shrub. 

I have been to busy with work to even clone or start any seeds but I will eventually. I'm glad to have her back anyway, I was missing her.

Thanks hammy for letting me join the TGC.

Yall have a good day!  

View attachment 20141114_154007.jpg


----------



## Locked

Glad you got bubba back ToA.


----------



## Rosebud

Multi, your grow is beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## DankHobbyist

1980 Watts ?  What lights and  a/c  do you run how big is tent.  Is that a mini split in tent?


----------



## DankHobbyist

Trying to figure out what the white thing is last picture right side.  White box with vents.


----------



## DankHobbyist

That's a swell idea.  !!


----------



## DankHobbyist

Do humidifiers work in tents that are using ventilation fans for heat and co2?


----------



## lovbnstoned

Wishing all my fello :48::bongin:  AHappy Gobble Day


----------



## DankHobbyist

I've been looking for air curtains small enough to fit.


----------



## lovbnstoned

happy Gobble day


----------



## pcduck

DankHobbyist said:


> Do humidifiers work in tents that are using ventilation fans for heat and co2?



Never had the need to raise the humidity while using CO2 in my tent.


----------



## DankHobbyist

No co2 using fans for heat+co2 renewal.


----------



## pcduck

Would need 2 fans.
One for lights, that removes the heat from the lights. By pulling air directly from outside the tent thru the air cooled reflector/ cool tube then exits the tent. This hot air needs to be exhausted to another room or outdoors. Unless using it for heat.

The 2nd fan would need to be hooked to an atmosphere controller and would turn on only when temps and/or humidity got to high inside the tent.

Almost as if you were running a sealed room for co2.

If I needed to add humidity, I would place humidifier in the room from where I am drawing my intake from. Then you would not need the fan set up I described above.


----------



## DankHobbyist

About to get my light and new controller.  Gavita 600e and EL2 controller.  Had DE 750 flex but chickens out and stuck with the 600 pro.  Was worried about head room.  Bummer.  Dropped 645$ fair deal I think.  As for plasmas about to start another run with them.   Hopefully results are better.  If not IM selling and possibly getting cmd 315.  Going to try 2 plasmas in 3x3 tent.  When they out grow tent I will through them in with the plasmas into 5x5 with 2 lep + the 600e.  Perhaps even get another 600e for late flowering.  Last 2 weeks flower will be plasmas and mh or Cmd 315.


----------



## lovbnstoned

but i thought MH was fpr Grow cycle ???


----------



## DankHobbyist

lovbnstoned said:


> but i thought MH was fpr Grow cycle ???



Plasma light is supposed to be far superior to mh vegging the plant much like the sun.  Suppose to have better placement of leaves so they can take more light and grow more open like outdoor with much shorter internodes and sets plant up for heavier yields with much thicker stems and more root mass.  Also supposed to make a much healthier plant.  In flower you use plasma and hps together.  10 % light coming from plasma is suppose to give it the August finish.  Outdoors if you use light deprivation and finish plant in August will be much better quality smoke because of the mh colors in sun.s spectrum.  It's why people add mh to flowering light setup.  Plasma is 95% of sunlight.  Hps is only 30% tops.  Ideal footprint of plasma for veg is probably 3ft.  It adds no heat to crop.  In flower to get good amt of light I'd prolly shoot for 2ft footprint.  But it's used as supplement because mj loves red spectrum hps.  Needs it as not to stretch during flowering and bud formation.  Flowering with plasma without hps is I'll advised.  Plasma is most cost efficient for clones and seedlings being they are 800$ each USD.  With small footprint.  Small mother plants would love it.  2 in 3x3 tent is prolly best for veg.  At last 2 weeks of flowering use plasma 4 per sq meter for resin production and crystals.  Also suppose to take up to week of flowering time off the normal hps flowering times for more quicker harvests.  I've had 1 grow with them and it was problematic from start to finish.  Being my first grow.  I was very disappointed with my 1600$ veg lights.  I am going to try again with lessons learned and hope for better success.  Hps is for quantity of pot yielded and plasma is for quality of pot.  Also it is suppose to create rock hard buds strain allowing.  It has a 200$ light "puck" that should be changed every 6-10yrs.  Hps lights have a frequency they operate on and that is why you have banded pics under hps.  Plasma is not like that it is a constant light source.  Picture plant eating GMO food with 25% nutritional value.  Then feeding it natural food with 96% nutritional value.  IM hoping these claims are true and I will have better run.  Using all plasma light and transitioning to 90% hps when flowering starts and ending with plasma last 2 weeks to get best yield and quality possible.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Just got my EL2 and 600e..  IM surprised how small EL2 is.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Tried plugging light in today why does it come with wires plug.  Anyone know what I am suppose to plug this plug into.  Bought it to run off 120.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Post a pic


----------



## DankHobbyist

Figured it out they ship with 240 plug.  Have to buy another plug.  Gunshot while before seeing this puppy.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Dank,, do U have a puic on how to setup ,, the MH Bulb during Flowering ???  i apprecate the info


----------



## 000StankDank000

Loves toned I'm not sure I understand. You screw the MH bulb into socket or you talking wiring the cord to the box on the light from ballast?


----------



## DankHobbyist

Sorry my phone makes up it's own words.  I have to order 120vac  cord.  I do not own a mh.  We'll I do but it's a all  in one hood that's been in my van for 3months.  Never used mh.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

does this count?

it's my DIY, PVC, LED, DWC, cardboard, duct tape, foil tape, Velcro,  stealth, grow "cabinet"
:48: 

View attachment PICT1141.jpg


View attachment IMG_0132.jpg


View attachment PICT1052.jpg


----------



## Locked

Counts in my book Joe.


----------



## cleanbuds

Just got a 3x3 trying to keep it cool by the window 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds

Legal mumbojumbo on the front 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds

Wow it's crooked whoever hung that was high


----------



## pcduck

Why the different size duct work cleanbuds?
I'd close them blinds when tent is open at night.


----------



## Joe420Camel

4" fan, 6" hood is my guess

Stealth, it's a blind thing.

Defiantly close the blinds.  Unless you actually WANT visitors... in your bed/grow room.

:48:


----------



## pcduck

Joe ....never thought of that.:stoned:
I would have placed reducer at the fan and ran all 6" duct.


----------



## 000StankDank000

What you using for an intake?
If your tent is negative pressure zipped up you can use a passive intake. Vent hot out the window and pull cold in threw intake. 

What is the temp of the room tents in?


----------



## cleanbuds

Fan is outside the tent blowing in, its a 4" inline. it can barely get air flow, the room sits at 60-70F and the tent is 77-80F. I crack the blinds during the day I live pretty high up in an apartment so no one should be getting in that room  

So I guess I have positive pressure? It's my first tent so thanks for the info!!


----------



## Joe420Camel

blow the hot air out (from) the top
suck the cool air in from the bottom

is there a carbon filter involved?

leave one end of your hood open, duct the other side to the fan blowing out of the tent (through optional carbon filter)
have passive openings near the bottom of the tent to replace the air the fan sucked out.

this way both the tent and the hood get cooled with 1 fan 
this plan will NOT work with a "toy" in-line fan, it needs to have power to suck/blow through all that duct/hood (filter) etc
:48:


----------



## cleanbuds

Sucking the air from the left window on the ground and pushing it through the light and out the right side of the tent

The blue inline fan is on the left and shows the direction the air is flowing. It's a dura series 4" inline 

The exhaust comes out the right side of the 6" ducting 

I have a carbon filter but not hooked up yet, I want to get everything else set up first. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds

There's an oscillating fan in the corner and 2 holes open on the bottom to promote airflow

right now my plants are 1 month old and from a friend I think they lack nutrition so I don't have the light too close. It's about 14" from the plants while I wait for my pH meter in the mail so I can add nutes 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked

You want to reverse that and pull air from your tent not push it in.  The fan pulls the old air out from the tent and the fresh cooler air gets brought in from the bottom passive intakes. The negative pressure can help tremendously with odor control. I don't use a filter i just vent the air out of my 2nd floor window.


----------



## cleanbuds

but really it's just getting pushed from outside the tent through the light and out the other side so should I close up the exhaust and suck the air from an open side of the hood and vent that out the side?


----------



## 000StankDank000

I'm gonna have to show you pics of mine. Your sucking cool ain't just threw the light not into tent bro


----------



## WeedHopper

Should be sucking the sides in. LOL
I always had negative pressure in my Grow room,,dont wanna make a balloon out of yur tent. He He,, Just kidden. Hamster knows what he is talking about.


----------



## cleanbuds

Ok makes sense and I believe physically speaking the inline sucks better than it blows (that's what she s... Nvm) 

I'll switch around the inline so it sucks the air from inside the tent and see how that works. Right now Temps are 77-82F it just feels when it goes 80-82 it's way too hot (usually happens when the sun is out). I would really be comfortable at 77-78 consistantly


----------



## 000StankDank000

Clean buds what's your ambient temp ? The temp of the room the tents in? I have a 4x4 tent 6" fan 1000watt HPS and with tent room 75 I can do 80 in my tent. I can go even lower if I move the intake to pull cooler air. 

First step get room dialed in I made the noob mistake first grow temps way to high. Had frosty SUPER loose nugs SUCKED. Heat will waste your time. Trust me.

I will post the pic when lights are on tonight.


----------



## cleanbuds

ok I just hooked everything up the way you guys have suggested and it is working great! It's 71 in the room and 77 in the tent and I have a real air exchange now.


----------



## cleanbuds

Air is being sucked from in the tent through the light and vented out the top. The ducting needs to be straightened out but it's workijg great so far 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked

Glad you got it straightened out... If you can vent the exhaust out of the house without arousing the suspicion of neighbors you might be able to get away with no filter. I have one but have never used it.


----------



## cleanbuds

thanks! yeah I'll see how it gets when it really starts flowering. Right now I think if I hook up the carbon filter it's gonna bring down my CFM to a point that it can't cool anymore

How strong is the smell when you got a few girls flowering? I can't even imagine it lol


----------



## pcduck

The last time I exhausted without a carbon filter. You could smell the girls really really good from more then 50 yards away. Was no doubt what it was.


----------



## cleanbuds

haahha nice so I guess I'd have to get a second fan to run that


----------



## 000StankDank000

No you put a piece of vent from your light to the filter. So you start sucking from filter threw the light then out of the tent. Put the filter higher up as hot air rises and you can get 2 birds one stone vent hot air and smell at same time all off if one fan at least a 6" inline fan


----------



## Ruffy

so in a rental with 2 4x4 tents in same room, with sealed hoods and filter how muc smell will be in the house or the room?
sorry newby tent grower hear I build all my own sealed rooms but I cant do that in this new house and I have 2 neibours, venting out window away from their houses unless wind changes. no summer grows, t5 for veg and 1000hps for 1 4x4 tent.
 also whats the weight ussally from a tent? 4 larger plants more than a lot of super small ones, but I will try different things. I need two solid runs and I wont care. just cant be waisting time over a winter grow


----------



## 000StankDank000

My tent runs in a negative pressure so NO smell at all till I open the tent door. It could be done with a little thinking and a lot of care. 

You will need good filters and fans .


----------



## Bhappy324

I have a 4x4 grow tent and want to use t5 ho floros can anybody tell me a brand or how many bulbs I will need to veg four plants ?


----------



## Locked

Bhappy324 said:


> I have a 4x4 grow tent and want to use t5 ho floros can anybody tell me a brand or how many bulbs I will need to veg four plants ?



If the 4x4 tent is all you have to Veg in then I would partition it off in half or so and hang at least a 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 fixture in there. If you use the whole tent you will need twice the light and a bigger tent to Flower in.   Most of us run at least 2 spaces. 1 for veg and 1 for Flower.


----------



## Bhappy324

Is there any brands you would suggest ? I think I will go with the 4 foot 8 bulb t5 ho,  I planned on growing 4 plants from veg to flower harvest then start over again all in one tent. I just have no idea which brand to buy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sun Blaze is quite good for T5's


----------



## Bhappy324

Thank you every much everyone ! All the help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## krazycraker

Greetings all, I am starting my first tent grow,I have done a few other grows in a room in basement but that didnt really work out to well, couldnt maintain the proper enviroment. So I got a 3'x3' secret jardin, fluros to start and 400w hps to veg. Ive got 4 white widow seeds in rockwool that have just sprouted (ordered online). They will be growing in 5 gallon pots with promix hp, and I am using cyco nutrients. I have a 4" inline fan right now but will get 6" before I switch to hps to help with air temp. If anyone has any advice or opinions on my setup please feel free to let me know. I will post pics as soon as my ladies are in there new home. Thanks to all and happy growing!


----------



## Locked

krazycraker said:


> Greetings all, I am starting my first tent grow,I have done a few other grows in a room in basement but that didnt really work out to well, couldnt maintain the proper enviroment. So I got a 3'x3' secret jardin, fluros to start and 400w hps to veg. Ive got 4 white widow seeds in rockwool that have just sprouted (ordered online). They will be growing in 5 gallon pots with promix hp, and I am using cyco nutrients. I have a 4" inline fan right now but will get 6" before I switch to hps to help with air temp. If anyone has any advice or opinions on my setup please feel free to let me know. I will post pics as soon as my ladies are in there new home. Thanks to all and happy growing!



Green Mojo...tents help out a lot. I can't imagine growing without them at this point.


----------



## darklotus760

Whats up tent growers been awhile well I am back again this time I got a 4x4x7 grow tent with 2 Apollo Horticulture GL140X5LED Full Spectrum 700W LED Grow Light for Indoor Plant Growing. So far I got two auto sweet tooth's that have popped up got 2 sour diesels that haven't broke ground yet as well as a royal Carmel that hasn't broke ground yet. But I got a VenTech IF6CF620 6" Inline Duct Fan 440 CFM w/ Virgin Charcoal Carbon Filter Combo. But my problem is the only space I got free since I have moved to a new rental is my garage to grow in mind you no windows in the garage and nose *** neighbors and during the day the temp drifts from 70 to 75 outside the tent so when I have both my 700 watt lights on the humidity hits about 45 to 50 % depending on how I work it but my tent temps drift between 89 and 91 degrees during the day. Also no intake fan at the moment just using the flaps at the bottom of the tent. But what would be the best way to drop my temps I don't want to end up spending a fortune just to drop them and I cant cut holes in my garage to add a vent because I am renting and my landlord will flip out so sucking cool air from out side isn't going to happen. Any suggestions would help so I can drop the  temps during the day in my tent.


----------



## Kraven

Place a small portable ac in front of the intake ducks, you only need to keep the room in the 70's to try and thwart heat stress, my concern is fresh air, they really need that?


----------



## darklotus760

Thanks Kravenhead I was thinking the same thing but wasn't sure if it would make the tent too cold. As for the fresh air I think I am going to have to crawl up in the attic and see if I can find a exhaust vent on the roof from the heater and tap in there just unhook the heater and plug my intake in there but hate to have to pull air from so far away don't know how many fans im going to need or booster fans. Also my garage is not all that good for being sealed the garage door has light leaks in it as well as parts of the side of the roof these allow air from outside to leak in  but not enough to keep the garage cool but would having the air seep in the garage from out side the garage be ok. Or should I really find a way to suck cool air in from outside.


----------



## Kraven

Well my rule of thumb has always been to exchange all the air in my tent once a minute, that's on the high side for plant needs I just like the idea of tons of fresh air. If your fan is turning the air in your tent well enough the ambient air in the garage should be enough fresh air since it is not super air tight, it should be enough for the plants needs. It just needs to exchange the carbon dioxide / oxygen well enough that the plant has what it needs in both the light and dark cycles. Also good airflow helps control humidity and keep yucky things like mold out of your grows. Good luck, and the greenest of mojo to your grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

I always had Negative Air Preasure, ,,it was even hard to open the door. Lol


----------



## MR1

Watch out for high humidity in the summer , I always had to run a dehumidifier in my shed in summer.


----------



## N.E.wguy

WeedHopper said:


> I always had Negative Air Preasure, ,,it was even hard to open the door. Lol



I always kill the air b4 opening the tent. The tent is basically a filter at the point of negative pressure imo. opening the door with 400 cfm negative pressure (in my case) or wtv it's running at will create a strong draw of air you may not want being transferred into the grow area (dirt, dust, bad lil bugs wtv. That's just my thought on that comment. 

The dehumidifier if in a tent will create more heat also in my case, why I am trying to avoid that battle myself this year .

@ krazy not sure if just a 6" is gonna cut it for a fan in flowering tent I use a 400 or some thing in my 4x4 with a fan controller you defiantly want negative pressure on the tent walls i run mine set a little low and just constantly on.


----------



## MR1

A dehumidifier creates less heat than you might think with the ice cold coils in the back, I also have a small window ac installed in the wall which also helps with humidity. The humidifier is mostly for lights off period when the air conditionewr does not run enough,  then the dehumidifier kicks into keep the humidity level stable untill lights on when the air would start running. I had it outside the tent since that is where I am drawing air from.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i was running 2 good sized ones out side the tent as the area it is in is large and was a pain for me these blew a good bit of heat combined with no a/c was a lose lose for me


----------



## MR1

A large area would be hard to do, my shed is 8x16 with a 4x4 tent.


----------



## Canna-Bliss

I have a small tent. 2x2x5. Ive seen quite a few setups through this club. Now, do i have the smallest tent? So far ive seen a few 3x3's, but i havent gone through all the pages. Toooo many. Any way. Just saying Yo. &#55356;&#57153;


----------



## budz4me

Just ordered a 48"x48"x80" to flower in from appollo, I was super happy with my 24"x48"x60" one, and the price is way cheaper than some of the other brands.....I dont work for them, but it sounds like im a sales rep lol.

Less than 100$ USD for each of them on amazon


----------



## Locked

Canna-Bliss said:


> I have a small tent. 2x2x5. Ive seen quite a few setups through this club. Now, do i have the smallest tent? So far ive seen a few 3x3's, but i havent gone through all the pages. Toooo many. Any way. Just saying Yo. &#65533;&#65533;



I ran two 2x4x5's for quite a while when I first started. One for Veg and One for Flower.  2x2x5 would be a challenge in flower for sure.


----------



## peterevans

This is my set-up in my spare bedroom.
8 x 4 flowering tent lit by 2 x 1m parabolics reflectors fitted with Sylvania son-t duel spectrum bulbs and powered by 2 x Lumatek digital ballasts both on super lumen output thus 660w apiece so therfore 1320w total.
Extraction is taken care of by my 200mm RVK L1 matched upto my Rhino L1 200mm x 600mm and is on constantly connected to my Primair room controller set to max temps 24f and then the fan goes full blast to lower temps venting into my attic space above, i use only one extraction fan and pull air into my tent passively with the tent sides all being sucked inwards.
I grow using 12 litre builders buckets ala 'hempies' and have 2" of hydroton clay pebbles in the bottoms of each pot where the reservoir is.
I use only Canna Coco Pro Plus alongside Vitalink Coco Coir Grow, Bloom and Buddy-pk boost, switching between Grotec Monster Bloom and the buddy each res change.
I hand water each couple of days never do it until run off just a couple of litres per bucket.
Ph is always 5.9 being the sweet spot imho but 5.7-5.8 is ok.
CF can be anything from 14 - 22.
I have a 4 x 4 veg tent in the same room with a 600w in 800mm parabolic but only use this 600w when serious vegging is required otherwise a 150 flou is used.
thats about it.
Peter


----------



## Locked

Thanks for sharing peter...


----------



## peterevans

Well i couldn't be bothered 2 days ago to trim my 5 x cheese plants so today i bit the bullet and chopped and trimmed up x 4, only 1 x more to go maybe i'll do it tomorrow, who knows.
Peter


----------



## peterevans

Just 1 x juicy to trim and thats it for this grow but there is another over halfway through now.
Btw the sensi Star x 3 phenos are all exibiting what i think is cal def but they ain't getting any as i don't have any maybe i'll buy some and maybe i won't.
So here are some shots of just over 10oz of the cured stable 49% juicy bud and some still drying/curing 3 x cheese phenos in the buckets with the Boveda humidity packs.
Pics of 4 x pineapple chunks i threw in the flower room to see what they grow like keeping 1 x back as a mother plant and pics of buds from one juicy and what is left i will not be trimming.
Some pics of my crappy looking clones
Peter


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Just set up my first tent.  I'm not thrilled with the heat though... I don't have all equipment I need though...  

Temps got to 83 after 20 minutes.  I have a bum ducting job just trying to mock set up and play with it.  

Equipment is as follows:
Gavita 600 Pro New E Series
Gavita El2 controller
3x3 Gorilla Grow Tent
8in Hyperfan for exhaust
39in Phresh Filter
8in Hyperfan for intake

Filter is to big for tent.  So I ran it outside of tent with fan on it blowing in.  Prefilter is cut to fit and on inside of filter.  I'm using 6in ducting to reducer to the fan.  Noticed lots of pinholes and light leaks in tent around stitching windows corners and zippers.  House temp was 70 to 72 degrees.  Forced air air conditioning.  Filter was sitting by tent.  I am wanting 5degree diff between ambient and tent temp. Was not using intake fan when I did this test.  Was more of a lets plug everything in and see it run yes run though.  Got to wait a week or so before getting more stuff like intake filter, pots, duct tape, propper ducting, circulation fans etc.  

Thought El2 was broken cause thermometer wasn't plugged in all the way.  Didn't want to turn fan on full blast cause lots of vibration to the floor (upstairs apt & 1am).  Play with it more tomorrow.  Trying to get pictures but phone takes pics that are to big.  Windows at&t go phone.  Trying to resize pics with aps but they want file size greater than 50 (kb?)

Will post more later.  

Do you guys use a shop vac and saucers for watering or some type of flood tray?  
I'm anxious to get this tent roaring.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Using your fan that way is not going to work.  You are going to need it sucking air out--otherwise you are never going to be able to get negative pressure and you will have odors everywhere.  I would recommend either getting a smaller fan and a speed controller.  You can build a box to house the fan and help control some of the noise or hanging it will cut down on some of the vibration.  You do not need an intake fan--most of us do not use one.  Do not connect the filter until you need it.  You might want to read up a bit on setting up ventilation.  Good ventilation is almost as important as your light.   

Do you have an air coolable hood?  I do not believe that you are going to be able to keep the temps in the tent 5 degrees of ambient temps without....and even then, a 600W in a 3 x 3 tent is going to result in pretty good heat. 

I didn't quite understand your last question about watering?


----------



## October420

gottaloveplasma said:


> Just set up my first tent.  I'm not thrilled with the heat though... I don't have all equipment I need though...
> 
> Temps got to 83 after 20 minutes.  I have a bum ducting job just trying to mock set up and play with it.
> 
> Equipment is as follows:
> Gavita 600 Pro New E Series
> Gavita El2 controller
> 3x3 Gorilla Grow Tent
> 8in Hyperfan for exhaust
> 39in Phresh Filter
> 8in Hyperfan for intake
> 
> Filter is to big for tent.  So I ran it outside of tent with fan on it blowing in.  Prefilter is cut to fit and on inside of filter.  I'm using 6in ducting to reducer to the fan.  Noticed lots of pinholes and light leaks in tent around stitching windows corners and zippers.  House temp was 70 to 72 degrees.  Forced air air conditioning.  Filter was sitting by tent.  I am wanting 5degree diff between ambient and tent temp. Was not using intake fan when I did this test.  Was more of a lets plug everything in and see it run yes run though.  Got to wait a week or so before getting more stuff like intake filter, pots, duct tape, propper ducting, circulation fans etc.
> 
> Thought El2 was broken cause thermometer wasn't plugged in all the way.  Didn't want to turn fan on full blast cause lots of vibration to the floor (upstairs apt & 1am).  Play with it more tomorrow.  Trying to get pictures but phone takes pics that are to big.  Windows at&t go phone.  Trying to resize pics with aps but they want file size greater than 50 (kb?)
> 
> Will post more later.
> 
> Do you guys use a shop vac and saucers for watering or some type of flood tray?
> I'm anxious to get this tent roaring.



I've got one grow in and working on my second grow with my tent. It's 32" x 32" x 84" tall. I'm using a 6" Hyperfan and 6" filter inside the tent, I'm pulling air through the bottom of my tent and and ducting the warm air through the floor of my house. The tent is inside my closet. I've never seen my temps above 82 degrees F nor below 60 degrees F and humidity runs around 40 to 50%. I'm using an LED light so I believe that helps keep temps manageable. Oh and I run my fan around 40 to 50% depending on how my temps look.

When I first set up the tent I was bummed to see I had light leaks just like you mentioned. I believe you would have a hard time finding a tent that didn't leak some amount of light. I got in the tent and had myself zipped up inside with the bottom air vents open and all the lights outside the tent on as well as the blinds on all the windows open. I couldn't see the hand in front of my face, pitch black. So a little light leaking out doesn't mean light is getting in, so just check and see if you have the same results. 

I soil grow using fabric grow bags (5 gal) with my grow bag sitting in a plastic tray, like you would eat boiled crawfish or shrimp from, about $3.00 each from Academy Sports. 
When I water I never pull the water from the tray but simply allow the water to be pulled back into the soil, it's always gone in a couple of hours. I water heavy, and allow the soil to become fairly arid before watering again, usually every other day as much as two days between watering. Let the soil and plant talk to you. 

Good Luck,

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Joining the Tent Growers Club!  I am moving my grow from my master bedroom/bath to tents in a spare bedroom.  I have had my 32" x 32" for a while, but never used it except to veg with in the winter months.  Now I will be going all tent.  So, any words of wisdom you all can pass on.  

I have ordered a 3 x 5 Secret Jardin for flowering and will be using the 32" x 32" for vegging.  I have a 30,000 lumen T5 that I am still going to use to veg.  I will be running LEDs in flowering--getting me into the 21st century as someone on here put it  :giggle:.  After much discussion and thought, I am borrowing a 768W Apollo Purple Sun and going to buy another light--maybe a different type or brand.  A new Mars II 700W (from an authorized seller) went for $232 last week on e-bay while I was shooting the sh*t with my daughter and not paying attention.

So, since I have always grown someplace that I could just mount anything I wanted to on the walls, I will probably be asking about things like....how do you keep your cords neat and off the floor and stuff like that.  Also, I have always had an air cooled HID light for flowering--the LEDs will run substantially cooler than my 1000W HPS.  I have 1 4" and 2 6" fans.  The tents will be sitting right next to each other.  Thinking of venting them together, but do have the option of using the 4" in the vegging tent, which is where it is now.  Ventilation will probably be a trial and error thing.  It is still not too warm here yet, so cooling is not a problem.  I will probably pull cool air from the crawl space again....but going to see if I can access the heat ducting vent rather than cut another big hole in the floor.

Looking forward to all the advise and wisdom that I can glean from you who have been using tents (and LEDs) for a while.  

Peterevans--great looking buds!


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant wait to see your LED GROW THG. Wanna hear what you think when its done. Deffently will be watching.


----------



## October420

Well I have had great luck with my 32" x 32" x 84" tall tent. I'm glad I went with a 84" tall tent, gives me enough head room to keep my fan and carbon filter tucked away at the top of the tent. I've only grown Indica's but feel like I have enough vertical room for a sativa in the future. My 576 watt LED has worked great in this tent. My first grow I had 3 plants in the tent, one too many for sure, this grow I'm growing two, much better. 

My goal is to just grow one plant inside my tent but increase my yield. For my third grow I'm going to try my hand at main-lining or fluxing. I want to optimize my LED by keeping my cola's at the same elevation.   

I envy those folks that are lucky enough to grow outdoors. One day perhaps.......

Peace


----------



## gottaloveplasma

do tents run cooler with plants in them with transpiration? Will using 8 in ducting with my 8in fan instead of 6in ducting make much difference?


----------



## October420

That's an interesting question.  I ran my setup a few days before moving my plants into the tent. I really can't answer the question about the temps, if there was a difference it wasn't enough to notice, humidity did rise percentage points, but again not a great deal. 8 inch fan should be good if you have the room.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Just to be clear I'm ducting out the tent to fan that is sitting on a filter and pushing air into the filter outside of the tent.
  I have a 10 & an 8 in fan so I will get an 8 in exhaust filter and a run of 10 in ducting for my exhaust.  If I have to I will get an 8 in intake filter for forced air so not all the air is burning the plants via the vent in bottom of tent.
  My vision is   to be able to set my EL2 controller to 78 degrees and have ambient house temperatures running at 70 degrees.  In the dead of summer my  can keep my house at 68 if I wanted.  
  Does anyone run forced Air into tents.  I have the ports for it.  Is there a big difference between 8in and 6in ducting.


----------



## Locked

gottaloveplasma said:


> do tents run cooler with plants in them with transpiration? Will using 8 in ducting with my 8in fan instead of 6in ducting make much difference?



  I think the light you are running runs real hot.  Not even sure if I know anyone running them in tents.


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Joining the Tent Growers Club!  I am moving my grow from my master bedroom/bath to tents in a spare bedroom.  I have had my 32" x 32" for a while, but never used it except to veg with in the winter months.  Now I will be going all tent.  So, any words of wisdom you all can pass on.
> 
> I have ordered a 3 x 5 Secret Jardin for flowering and will be using the 32" x 32" for vegging.  I have a 30,000 lumen T5 that I am still going to use to veg.  I will be running LEDs in flowering--getting me into the 21st century as someone on here put it  :giggle:.  After much discussion and thought, I am borrowing a 768W Apollo Purple Sun and going to buy another light--maybe a different type or brand.  A new Mars II 700W (from an authorized seller) went for $232 last week on e-bay while I was shooting the sh*t with my daughter and not paying attention.
> 
> So, since I have always grown someplace that I could just mount anything I wanted to on the walls, I will probably be asking about things like....how do you keep your cords neat and off the floor and stuff like that.  Also, I have always had an air cooled HID light for flowering--the LEDs will run substantially cooler than my 1000W HPS.  I have 1 4" and 2 6" fans.  The tents will be sitting right next to each other.  Thinking of venting them together, but do have the option of using the 4" in the vegging tent, which is where it is now.  Ventilation will probably be a trial and error thing.  It is still not too warm here yet, so cooling is not a problem.  I will probably pull cool air from the crawl space again....but going to see if I can access the heat ducting vent rather than cut another big hole in the floor.
> 
> Looking forward to all the advise and wisdom that I can glean from you who have been using tents (and LEDs) for a while.
> 
> Peterevans--great looking buds!




Biggest thing I am still struggling with transition wise going from HPS to LED is flipping them early and defoliating a bit.  You really have to manage your lights foot print well. The plants need to be a certain distance from the lights in order to get the right blend of spectrum.   They also seem to eat less.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Cool then I will be pioneering this.  Plz wish me luck don't want to get another light.  Thanks for your input everyone.  How close to the ceiling do you guys feel its safe to keep the light?  I've got 84 in celing may be able to get another foot out of it but will have to vent hot air out the side.


----------



## October420

gottaloveplasma said:


> Cool then I will be pioneering this.  Plz wish me luck don't want to get another light.  Thanks for your input everyone.  How close to the ceiling do you guys feel its safe to keep the light?  I've got 84 in celing may be able to get another foot out of it but will have to vent hot air out the side.



Good luck with the your grow. I can't offer any advice on your grow light and using it inside your tent. I have no idea how much heat the light produces. I love new technology and the progress that is being made in is awesome. I would keep seeking information from others that are using your light and their opinions.

I have a tent that's 84" tall. In my setup I have my carbon filter that is mounted to the top supports of the tent with my 6" Hyperfan coupled directly to it. From there I run my 6" flexible duct out the top of the tent through through the floor of my room to the crawl space below my house. My LED grow light is suspended below my carbon filter and exhaust fan where I can lower it accordingly. I pull fresh air through the intake vents at the bottom of the tent and exhaust it through the top of the tent, I always have negative air pressure in the tent and I run an osculating fan inside the tent as well. 

I believe most inside growers would agree that you want to PULL air through your filter as opposed to PUSHING the air. If you don't have room for both the filter and the fan inside your tent I would consider mounting the filter inside your tent and have the fan on the outside, that way you would be pulling air not pushing it. 

Peace


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Is there a chart with ambient temperature wattage and effective cfm?


----------



## Kraven

peterevans said:


> still drying/curing 3 x cheese phenos in the buckets with the Boveda humidity packs.



I love bovida, curious why you chose 49% instead of 62%, that's what I run. If your curing and the RH is <60% your out of the cure zone according to my knowledge. Do you cure at >60% and then store and smoke @ 49% because that's the way you like your buds?


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Well this is my first tent 3x3.  Has plasma for a veg light.  Need to grab picture of it with hps in it.  The light is warming up and goes through lots of colors..

Well I have finally posted my first picture. Been trying to post pictures in forums forever.  Happy moment. 

View attachment WP_DS20150520.jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma

One more picture of my tent. 

View attachment WP_DS20150521.jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I have pretty much everything I need to start my first run.  I need bigger air pots.  For after they are established and some kind of water catch so I can flush if or when necessary.  Still need to get ducting to get heat out when I go to flower.  And I need seeds / clones.  


Do your tents have light leaks.  Funny I called gorillagrowtents and the lady was all surprised I had light leaks.  Not the first time she's heard it I am sure.  

My tent leaks around zippers, stitching on pocket, and corners.  No leaks through main material except around the interior pockets stitching.  Wish they would add some more Velcro flaps over zippers and corners.  Other than that tent looks like it will hold up.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Where should I hang my temperature  and rh probes in tent.  They have little sombreros so the light don't interfere w/reading.  I'm guessing my light will be 24-30 inches above my crop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

gottaloveplasma said:


> ]Just to be clear I'm ducting out the tent to fan that is sitting on a filter and pushing air into the filter outside of the tent.[/B]
> I have a 10 & an 8 in fan so I will get an 8 in exhaust filter and a run of 10 in ducting for my exhaust. If I have to I will get an 8 in intake filter for forced air so not all the air is burning the plants via the vent in bottom of tent.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, ventilation is not generally run that way.  People generally have the filter in the tent and pull air through it.  It is almost impossible to get negative pressure and maintain odors if things are connected as you have explained.  If you are not air cooling your light it goes, filter, ducting to fan, fan, and ducting to outside.  A lot of people do not have room for all that inside their tent, so just put the filter in the tent and the fan outside the tent.
> 
> You can see some light around the zippers in my tent, also, but it is minimal.  I did find though that when I went in the tent and had someone zip it up that the much weaker ambient light did not penetrate the zippers in.  It is just that there is so much light, it is so concentrated, and it is so strong in the tent that it is visible when other light isn't.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I am going to go with
Exhaust:
tent > 10" ducting > Inline filter ( ducting connects to both ends of filter.) > 10" fan > then final run of ducting.  
Intake:
Intake filter > 8" fan > 8" ducting > tent > ducting to top of canopy.

Both fans have dials.  I am planning on leaving vent open in tent sucking out tons of air and injecting some air into tent to clear heat out.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I'm getting either mad scientist or purple storm from sannies.  Probably getting mad scientist (herijuanaxwhitewidow).  Sannie told me 9 per square meter.  Is this to much?  I need to order bigger airpots.  3gallon equivelants are 10.5" diameter and 5gallons are 11.5" diameter.  Do these sound to big to fit 9 plants in 3x3 to flower in? Got about 35"x35" in tent.  Any insight helpfull.  Thank you.  If I choose to use a 5x5 for flower what size pots would you go with for 9 plants.  For now I'm only doing Indicas.


----------



## pcduck

3 gallon


----------



## Kraven

I agree with duck....a 5x5 is good if you can light it properly and three gals would be the right size, I run 4 in flower in 5 gal pots in a 3.5 x 3.5 under a 600 hps. I'm fixing to step down to three gal so I can double my flowering plants and run 8 myself, I like to give them a little room to breath so to speak plasma.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

What about a 3x3 tent?  Sannie told me to run 9 mad scientists in there seems very tight.


----------



## Kraven

Seems super tight to me also.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Kraven how many would you do.  It's cross between herijuana & white widow.


----------



## Kraven

In a 3x3 with a 600w I would run 6 at most in three gallon containers. You would need to train them so that you get the "candelabra" effect six heads would be my goal. That way you could have 36 colas and that's where you would get your weight.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Awesome can you point me to or tell me how to train it that way.  I really like how you trained your plant in your journal.  How much did that one yield.


----------



## Kraven

The one I'm working on now that's in my current thread will drop 8-9 oz when she is done, maybe little more. Sure lemme see if I can explain it like it was explained to me. Do not top your plant til the 8th node, top just above the 7th node, you will have two shoots there and then start at the bottom of your plant and clean off everything that is below the third node high, and on each limb clean the first three nodes off. You will end up with a plant that has 6-8 main branches. I prefer six myself. those you will end up staking out to open the plant a little. then after the flip a week go back in and trim the inside out so that light can get down to the lowest levels of your plant, you want to trim anything that is growing back into the center. when your done it should look like this. Then just feed her well and she will rock out some heavy weight for you if it's in here genes. This is the same plant over the last 25 days, today is flower day 25 for her so in three weeks see how they recover and thrive. You will not train out so far, you will be staking them up a little open so that you will have a SOG with the colas from 6 plants.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Pretty plant and this is how to do an indica with short veg period?


----------



## Kraven

My veg runs 8-9 weeks for the Bf Critical Kush so it is not too short, but yes this is how I run Indica's if I have the room. Your trim and train really depends on your space and what you need to get out of it, this plant will net over a 1/2 lb at harvest, a little less than I usually get since I dinged it good in early flower, lost the whole top 1/2 of my plant when I split the stalk three weeks ago, but she rebounded well and I only lost 4 oz or so.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

How much space does that plant take up?


----------



## Kraven

I have a 3.5 ' x 3.5' flowering space under a 600w HPS and I can run four like this in 5.5 gal air pots, on my next flower run when I step up to eight, I will run 3.5 gal air pots and they wont get spread as much, nor get as big it will just be 6 colas each plant times 8 plants gives me 48 cola's in a SOG.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Hellz yeah Kraven I like.  I think I will be training em up like you do!


----------



## Kraven

Thanks for the compliment plasma, I appreciate it. I take pride in my grows and how my buds turn out and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Gooch

I dont have the option in my cp to join anything but i do have 2 tents one grow one flower 

View attachment full tent.jpg


View attachment let there be light.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Very solid work there Kraven  I love it when I learn a plant and can develop a nice method to maximize the yield on it. It looks like you pretty much get the most out of your plants every time, except for those times you make that mistake :doh: That kills me when it looks like I have everything perfect and then I make some stupid mistake and it costs me yield :rant:


----------



## Locked

I gotcha Gooch...will add you to page One.


----------



## Gooch

I have not read through all 72 pages, what is the concensus on relative humity? what is the ideal spot for tents? I have an original gorilla tent


----------



## lukerichards

Kraven said:


> The one I'm working on now that's in my current thread will drop 8-9 oz when she is done, maybe little more. Sure lemme see if I can explain it like it was explained to me. Do not top your plant til the 8th node, top just above the 7th node, you will have two shoots there and then start at the bottom of your plant and clean off everything that is below the third node high, and on each limb clean the first three nodes off. You will end up with a plant that has 6-8 main branches. I prefer six myself. those you will end up staking out to open the plant a little. then after the flip a week go back in and trim the inside out so that light can get down to the lowest levels of your plant, you want to trim anything that is growing back into the center. when your done it should look like this. Then just feed her well and she will rock out some heavy weight for you if it's in here genes. This is the same plant over the last 25 days, today is flower day 25 for her so in three weeks see how they recover and thrive. You will not train out so far, you will be staking them up a little open so that you will have a SOG with the colas from 6 plants.




Very nice Kraven. Thanks for the info and the pics. I think I will shoot for a plant with 6 branches. Ive learnt what to do now to get things going.


----------



## Kraven

Hi all, I forget to drop by here and say hi, I'm fosure a two tent grower. Here's a little of what I have going on.

Flower tent : Day 39

Sunshine Tres Dream (2) Back
Hippy Slayer (1)Front


Veg tent: Day 15

Sunshine Tres Dream (3)
Ghost Train Haze #9 (4)

Clones: almost ready to start veg

Sunshine Tres Dream (4)
California Orange (1)
Kali Mist (1)
P98 Bubba Kush (1)


----------



## Hushpuppy

You got some pretty flowers going there my friend


----------



## 000StankDank000

I like Tent
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1451238333.510452.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking good stank, glad to see you around these parts some. How have you been?


----------



## Hushpuppy

I look like tent like you too Stank


----------



## 000StankDank000

Kraven said:


> Looking good stank, glad to see you around these parts some. How have you been?



Been hanging out at firestax lately but had to come back and see how my old farts are doing.
Rose promised me an x mas gift if I was good:vap_smiley:


----------



## Locked

Welcome to Glifho. Glad you could join us.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hushpuppy said:


> I look like tent like you too Stank


 Dawg I must have been seriously stoned when I typed that. I don't even know what the hell I was talking about. :doh:

Hey Hammy How ya doing? I haven't talked to you in quite a while. I hope all is well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Hushpuppy, ,you were high. :rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy

:doh: :rofl: I get that way after a few bowls of flowers


----------



## billy2thumbs

Hey guys stupid question. I have fungus gnats. I bought some mosquito dunks now my stupid question is do I dissolve this into water than water my plants with it or how would I use this

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaKind

Hello, 

New on here, sorry if I'm asking something already mentioned. I want to run a Spectrum King 600 LED in a 5x5x8 space using a deep water culture.  Can someone point me in the direction of what strain would work well with that set up and how many plants in that space would be best for yield?


----------



## Kraven

Two things, one why a DWC ? Two, so I don't have to go look the SK up.... what foot print does it cover? [I believe it will cover a 4x4, but not sure]. Also something to keep in mind, it is always a good idea to test a space and find out it's nuances well before loading it full of plants and ripping off a turn. Welcome to MP, there is a ton of knowledge here....freely ask questions...thats how you get the answers. Peace


----------



## Budlight

DaKind said:


> Hello,
> 
> New on here, sorry if I'm asking something already mentioned. I want to run a Spectrum King 600 LED in a 5x5x8 space using a deep water culture.  Can someone point me in the direction of what strain would work well with that set up and how many plants in that space would be best for yield?



 It's really nice to meet you my friend a little bit more info would've been good but I'm a little bit familiar with your spectrum king  if I were you I would run a 4 x 4 flood table  running your choice of growing medium and 4 plants Toped at about the fifth node  and when you're ordering your seeds it should say whether it's a tall or medium plant just try to stay away from the tall because it's going to have extreme stretch when you switch to 12/12  when it comes to suggesting A  strain  to someone it's difficult to do without knowing whether they like an Indica or  Sativa  or a highbred  because someone could suggest you something that would end up being an upbeat speedy kind a high when you're looking for something that's more mellow and relaxing  hope some of this helps :48:


----------



## R1ch

I am going to plant 10 plants. What kind of tent would be suitable for me?


----------



## pcduck

@R1ch 

Depends on what size of plants you want to grow and method.

I use a 4x4 and if I use 1 gallon contains I can get a lot. If i use 3 gallon usually 9 and they are jammed in there.


----------



## Reprisal

Figured I join the club finally.


----------



## Devile

R1ch said:


> I am going to plant 10 plants. What kind of tent would be suitable for me?


I think one tent 8x8 will work for you. Mars tent can offer you free and fast shipping. I bought their tents  2 years ago, now I am still using it


----------



## Devile

DAY 40
FLOWERING DAY 2 
Check out the massive growth! The plants are taking over the entire room. Almost like they scrogged themselves


----------



## tokeycones

day 16 of flower.


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice flowers


----------



## ashly rosa

Can anyone say me what is the best indoor grow tent for grow marijuana. I want to buy a grow tent for grow marijuana inside of my home.


----------



## Locked

ashly rosa said:


> Can anyone say me what is the best indoor grow tent for grow marijuana. I want to buy a grow tent for grow marijuana inside of my home.



Depends on your budget. If you are strapped for cash you could get away with a couple tents off E bay.  I have had a couple of my budget tents for years and they still work well. If you have some extra money then get a better one like Secret Jardin like this>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029AHQKG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ashly rosa

Hamster Lewis said:


> Depends on your budget. If you are strapped for cash you could get away with a couple tents off E bay.  I have had a couple of my budget tents for years and they still work well. If you have some extra money then get a better one like Secret Jardin like this>>>>https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029AHQKG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Thanks  for your advice. After many research i got a website about good indoor grow tent.


----------



## Del

Here is my setup, I am a new grower and am learning alot from folks here 

1 Opulent tent 4x4x7
1 cool mist humidifier
1 vornado oscillating fan
2 fixed fans
For my lighting system I built a frame from 1/2 angle aluminum to hold
2 Sunraise 1000 watt LEDs w/veg & bloom switches
2 Galaxy Hydro 300 watt LEDs 80% flowering spectrum
AC pumped in from top to a baffle to cool LEDs
Negative pressure tent
Fox Farm trio 1/2 strength
ChaChing 1/8th strength
6.0 tap water through PUR filter
Amnesia Lemon OG
Larry OG
Harvest window starts 8/4


----------



## NENugs420

Hey guys I’d like to join, just getting set back up. Below is my veg room, I’ll send updated pictures as I rebuild from time to time.


----------



## Old1stTimer

Hey everyone new newbie here THIS IS MY VERY FIRST GROW EVER after being alive for 58 yrs and smoking weed all my life lol. Just signed up looking for some grow buddies! So here is my tent setup I just bought on Feb 5th 2020 with an unknown bagseed to start it off with.
My setup:
TopoLite 32"x32"x63" Indoor Grow Tent Room

Giixer 1000W LED Grow Light, Dual Switch & Dual Chips Full Spectrum LED Grow Light Hydroponic Indoor Plants Veg and Flower-1000 watt (10W LEDs 100Pcs)

VIVOSUN Air Filtration Kit: 4 Inch 203 CFM Inline Fan with Speed Controller, 4'' Carbon Filter and 8 Feet of Ducting Combo

Pro Breeze Electric Mini Dehumidifier, 1200 Cubic Feet (150 sq ft)

TaoTronics Cool Mist Humidifier, 4L Ultrasonic Humidifier LED Display with Humidistat, Waterless Auto Shut-off (1.06 Gallon, US 110V)

Lasko 755320 Ceramic Space Heater 8.5 L x 7.25 W x 23 H

Treva 10-Inch Portable Desktop Air Circulation Battery Fan - 2 Cooling Speeds - With AC Adapter

Genesis 6-Inch Clip Convertible Table-Top & Clip Fan Two Quiet Speeds

5 Gal Root Pouch fabric pot

Fox Farms Happy Frog Potting mix

Fox Farms Grow Big and Fox Farms Tiger Bloom

And Root Riot Starter Cubes for seeds


----------



## wheelie

My first tent grow and only ever grew out doors once. Coming along nice. Made a few mistakes along the way. Let them grow to big in veg but added a net and they are growing sideway. Budding up nicely. Just a 2x4x5 foot tent. Three plants. We have a  four plant maximum for growing in Canada. Guess we have to be thankful at least we have something. These pics are from a few weeks ago.  CHEERS!


----------



## Reprisal

Havent updated in a while. But alot has changed as of the past couple years. Have a 2x4 and a 2x2 tent both running QB's now. Currently have Power Africa in flower picture one and picture 2 is Apple Fritter x Wedding Cake in veg.


----------



## Rosebud

Well don't they look nice. who is the sativa looking one on top?


----------



## Reprisal

Rosebud said:


> Well don't they look nice. who is the sativa looking one on top?


Power line x Skunk x Durban


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens

Del said:


> View attachment 253586
> View attachment 253587
> View attachment 253588
> View attachment 253589
> View attachment 253590
> View attachment 253591
> View attachment 253592
> View attachment 253593
> View attachment 253594
> View attachment 253595
> View attachment 253586
> Here is my setup, I am a new grower and am learning alot from folks here
> 
> 1 Opulent tent 4x4x7
> 1 cool mist humidifier
> 1 vornado oscillating fan
> 2 fixed fans
> For my lighting system I built a frame from 1/2 angle aluminum to hold
> 2 Sunraise 1000 watt LEDs w/veg & bloom switches
> 2 Galaxy Hydro 300 watt LEDs 80% flowering spectrum
> AC pumped in from top to a baffle to cool LEDs
> Negative pressure tent
> Fox Farm trio 1/2 strength
> ChaChing 1/8th strength
> 6.0 tap water through PUR filter
> Amnesia Lemon OG
> Larry OG
> Harvest window starts 8/4



If I could offer one piece of advice... Don't let your exhaust tube hang down below your lights like that. It should stay up above them. You want that thing pulling the hottest air out of your tent, which is at the top. I like how you did that light setup tho.


----------



## Reprisal

bulking up in here but timer shat out.


----------



## Steve1

What lighting do y’all use? I have a 2x4 tent I’m looking to upgrade.


----------



## FutbolGuy024

wheelie said:


> My first tent grow and only ever grew out doors once. Coming along nice. Made a few mistakes along the way. Let them grow to big in veg but added a net and they are growing sideway. Budding up nicely. Just a 2x4x5 foot tent. Three plants. We have a  four plant maximum for growing in Canada. Guess we have to be thankful at least we have something. These pics are from a few weeks ago.  CHEERS!


I have same size tent.  Following.  They look great.  Check out my grow journal, I’m only a month in.  Nice job!


----------



## Buzzy

I use cobs (timber 2 VL) and quantum boards LED  (HLG 550 V2 rspec).

As far as grow tents?  I've bought two, a 4 x 4 Vivosun and a 4 x 4 Zazzy.

Prefer the Zazzy, no light leaks, smartly placed ports, diamond mylar (more reflective then basic mylar), a tough azz giant front zipper to boot.


----------



## fellowsped

Steve if you're looking for a tent my advice is spend a bit more and get a nice tent. I bought a relatively cheap 4x8 tent off amazon I think a vivosun.  It has too many light leaks to work the way I need it to with my dark cycle during the day. Maybe if I matched it up with night and day cycle, didn't turn any lights on in the room during night cycle it would probably be ok. Luckily I had some Panda film and essentially used it to build an outer shell around the grow tent in order to keep light leaks out. It works fine now but if I could do it again I would go with something like a secret jardin.


----------



## Dantechris

My setup


----------



## Dantechris

Thanks going out to weedhopper chadwestport for the help that made this possible can’t forget cannagrammy also


----------

